
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (February 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19055164" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19055164</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19055165" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19055165</a>
======
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Just to add on, we ask that people be US citizens and that folks move to DC
for the job.

If you have any questions about the job, just post here!

~~~
Matt_Cutts
I'll mention something that our team just helped launch this past week. If
you're seeking asylum in the US, previously you could check the status of your
case by fax, phone, or in person, but you couldn't check online. Now, you can
check the status of your asylum application online:
[https://twitter.com/USCIS/status/1090701308636684289](https://twitter.com/USCIS/status/1090701308636684289)

Things like that might not sound like rocket science--and it isn't--but
improving services that lots of people rely on is deeply meaningful work. It's
non-partisan stuff and our job is to help fix public-facing services that
millions of people rely on.

~~~
jrowley
Thank you for your service to our country!

------
ComputerGuru
Lombard, Illinois | On-Site | Full- or Part-Time

This may be the red-headed stepchild of HN job postings but we're looking for
high school teachers to teach English, Biology, Math, Physics, and Computer
Science at a private college preparatory school.

Responsibilities would include teaching as well as overseeing extracurricular
activities and developing improvements to the curriculum.

Educational background/past experience is preferred but not absolutely
required. If you have a passion for teaching and have a degree or real-world
experience in these fields, just write and we'll see!

We want to break with the traditional mold of academics and show our kids what
real world success looks like—and what it takes to get there.

Email me: mqudsi@cpsaonline.org

------
euphidime
Discord | Software Engineer - Unannounced Project | San Francisco | Onsite |
Fulltime

Hey HN! We're hiring engineers for a low-level systems programming/reverse
engineering role. More deets here:
[https://discordapp.com/jobs/4200751002](https://discordapp.com/jobs/4200751002)

Notably absent from the list of requirements is professional work experience
or a college degree. If you're a self-taught programmer passionate about this
kind of work, please apply! (Of course, that doesn't mean we're not looking
for more senior people as well.) As someone who got their first "real" job
from a Who's Hiring thread (this one, actually:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1958374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1958374))
I'm super excited to be able to offer the same kind of opportunity to people
who might be having a hard time getting through resume filters due to their
unusual background.

Feel free to apply through the website (I personally look at every
submission), but if you have any questions don't hesitate to contact me at
cmFtc2V5QGRpc2NvcmRhcHAuY29t or on Discord at cmFtc2V5IzAwMDE=. Happy to give
career advice or answer any questions you might have, even if you don't think
you're a good fit for the role.

We're also hiring for a bunch of other stuff, but I'm not the hiring manager
for those teams. If low-level/systems programming isn't your cup of tea, check
out the rest of our openings here:
[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

~~~
mettamage
Are you willing to hire non-US citizens? Reverse engineering is fun and I
might be a fit (e.g. having played around with IDA Pro to reverse binaries and
Spectre and Meltdown, among other things).

~~~
euphidime
We are! Definitely apply if you're interested.

------
stevedomin
Duffel | Software Engineers | London, UK / São Paulo, BR | Full-time, on-site
| [https://duffel.com](https://duffel.com)

Duffel is building the next generation of software for the travel industry.
You will join a small and experienced team, work alongside people who love
their craft (coding!), and tackle some of the most interesting challenges in
travel today. Product & Engineering is at the core of our company. We are
looking for people who know the patience it takes and the tradeoffs you have
to accept to ship great product.

We went through Y Combinator (S18) and raised our seed round from top VCs
(Index Ventures, Blossom Capital and Kima Ventures).

Our stack: Elixir/Phoenix, Next.js/React, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, GCP.

Feel free to reach out to me directly at steve@duffel.com if you are
interested or have any questions!

------
davyson
Stacker | React & Python Developers | REMOTE | FULL-TIME + PART-TIME |
[https://stacker.app](https://stacker.app)

Stacker lets you build web apps, without code, in your browser.

And not just landing pages and splash sites either. We're talking full-on,
pixel-perfect, I-cant-believe-its-not-code apps that can do complex stuff:
communities, marketplaces, business systems, social networks. We think there's
so much out there that could be built if we just gave people the tools to make
it themselves.

We're letting non-developers build apps without code. Unsurprisingly, we need
a lot of code to do that. Come and help us build it!

We're hiring:

\- React Developers. This ain't your grandma's React app. Help us push React
to its limits as we build a frontend builder in a frontend builder
[https://stacker.app/jobs/react](https://stacker.app/jobs/react)

\- Python Developers. We're building a backend that flexibly connects to any
data-source (DB or API) and serves it up as if it were our own
[https://stacker.app/jobs/python](https://stacker.app/jobs/python)

\- Fortran Developers. We don't actually use fortran, but it sounds super
cool. Keep it up!

We're fully remote (currently based in UK, Switzerland, South Africa, France,
Spain + China), and flexible about working arrangements.

If this sounds like the sort of problem you'd like to work on, apply now:
[https://stacker.app/jobs](https://stacker.app/jobs).

~~~
dbrakman
Are you willing to post a name to whom applicants should address cover
letters?

------
thegooley
Microsoft Research, Immunomics | Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://aka.ms/immunomics](https://aka.ms/immunomics)

Position: Senior Software Engineer (Data)

Overview: The Immunomics team at Microsoft Research is working to decode the
human immune system to better understand and diagnose disease. Our effort is
called The Antigen Map Project and we're partnering with computational
biologists and immunologists to combine best-in-breed biotech and machine
learning techniques to tackle big problems.

We're a small team operating inside Microsoft Research as part of a larger
healthcare innovation effort and we're looking for another software engineer
who is excited by our mission, loves building software to make the rest of the
team more productive, and is comfortable operating in a startup-like style.

What you'll do: One year into the project and our data volume is increasing
rapidly. We're looking for someone to create and own the data pipelines.
Beyond working with data, you will have opportunities to contribute to
platform libraries, work on full-stack applications, and more. Bio/ML
background not required - but interest in learning is a must.

Our tech stack at this point is primarily Spark, Scala, and Python running on
Azure.

Apply directly via Engineering link at
[https://aka.ms/immunomics](https://aka.ms/immunomics) and/or contact
gooley@microsoft.com if you have questions!

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us in
raising the standard of trust online (all positions remote and we do sponsor
H-1Bs):

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Application Developer (Cross-platform) | Paoli PA |
REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Android Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Visual Designer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
fredbo22
Sent them an inquiry last month and never heard anything. I think they're
taking this privacy blackhole thing too far. Don't waste too much time on this
one.

~~~
yegg
Sorry! Something must have went wrong here, as our protocol is to respond to
everyone. Please email me at yegg at duckduckgo and I can sort out what
happened.

------
ahlatimer
Contract Simply (YC S17) | Austin, TX | ONSITE, Full-time | Software Engineer,
All Levels, Sr Product Manager, Sr Product Designer, QA Automation |
[https://contractsimply.com](https://contractsimply.com)

Contract Simply uses machine learning to classify and parse documents and to
structure information for faster preparation and review of construction loan
documentation. We help real estate lenders and developers reduce
administrative burden and make better decisions for their large construction
loan portfolios.

We’re currently 15-ish employees, growing to 25-30 in 2019. The company is
backed by a leading FinTech VC, a large strategic investor, and YC. You’ll be
joining a company that values being purposeful, efficient, authentic,
transparent, curious, and agile.

Here’s a list of some of the tech we work with: Elixir, Python, React, AWS,
Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres, Redis, circleci, sklearn

If that sounds interesting to you, see our full list of open positions and
apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom).
You can also reach out to me directly -- andrew@contractsimply.com -- with "HN
Jobs" in the subject.

------
cwojno
Skool ([https://skool.com](https://skool.com)) | Senior Backend & Frontend
Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time | Onsite | 155k-260k

    
    
      * Problem: Education systems are gatekept, expensive, slow, outdated, unpersonalized.
      * Mission: To democratize education, instill lifelong learning and collectively educate Earth.
      * Product: Social learning network that incentivizes intelligence and contribution, not fame.
      * Traction: Validated idea, early dev stage, CEO with $30m/y e-learning company, 6y exp.
      * Funding: $10M bootstrapped.
      * Stack: Golang backend, React frontend, various datastores.
      * Values: Student obsession, laser-focus, high standards, long-term thinking, stay lean, scientific reasoning,
        ALL in, full transparency, question everything, invent impossible.
    

Want to join a team of thinker-doer engineers with a hatred of bureaucracy and
a bias for building, on a quest to educate Earth? We’re looking for Senior
Frontend (React) and Backend (Go) Engineers to join our small self-organizing
team.

Above market pay, ownership via RSU’s, superb benefits, relocation allowance,
lots of sun.

Interested? Send us an email hackernews@skool.com

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built a suite of products with focus on analytics and rights management
around audio-visual content targeted at content creators, marketers and rights
holders.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - front-end (React and Redux)  
      - signal processing (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems  
      - C/C++, Rust to help us optimize our algorithms
    

Remote is only available for US based candidates. For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for your family]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly allowance for co-working or commuting
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences
    

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

~~~
zerr
> US-ONLY REMOTE

Paperwork wise, working with foreign contractors is much easier compared to US
ones - they just send invoice PDF-s at the end of the months, and the company
does the regular bank wire transfer. So what's the reason you are not open to
this?

~~~
doh
Well, a contractor is a very different thing. They don't have the same rights
and we can't offer them the same benefits as we do to our employees. We don't
want to have second class citizens on our team.

That said, we already do work with some contractors outside of US. But the
above applies and we are trying to find a way to incorporate in their
countries so we can equalize the compensations (salary, health benefits, stock
options, ...).

Would we not care about our people, this would be a no brainer.

~~~
zerr
Well, you can just compensate those benefits in cash - even in US, that's what
Netflix does compared to other BigCo's.

~~~
doh
Netflix doesn't have remote workers. Yes, they compensate for every benefit in
cash. Because they have abundance of it.

There is a reason why startups give equity and lower salaries. They can't
afford to compete with incumbents. Plus we want all our employees to be and
feel equal. That means to share all the upsides of the company through options
grants, have great healthcare, time off, ...

~~~
zerr
options grants - you can give options to contractors.

great healthcare - you can reimburse the costs for insurance.

time off - you can just give them time off. :)

etc...

I think you can make your employees and contractors feel equal.

~~~
doh
Option grants - they are not the same for employees and contractors. And there
are huge differences between them for the receivers [0]

Healthcare - companies have different options than individuals. Different
countries offer different quality. And many will opt-out from expensive plans
that have great coverage in favor of extra cash [1]. However, when things
happen, they don't have the proper coverage and end up in situations that are
very hard to recover from (we been there).

Time off - this is again not the same thing. PTO has many important
protections for employees and has built in rules in the law. Contractor has no
right for any of it.

and etc.

Your suggestions are generally valid, but we prefer our employees to be at
equal standing with the same rights and same benefits.

[0] [https://buchwaldlaw.com/2016/10/stock-option-the-
differences...](https://buchwaldlaw.com/2016/10/stock-option-the-differences-
between-an-iso-and-an-nso/) [1] [https://www.peoplekeep.com/blog/seventy-five-
percent-of-empl...](https://www.peoplekeep.com/blog/seventy-five-percent-of-
employees-prefer-cash-vs.-health-insurance)

------
jessepollak
Coinbase (YC S12) | San Francisco, New York, Chicago, London | Onsite |
[https://www.coinbase.com](https://www.coinbase.com)

Digital currency will bring about more innovation, efficiency, and equality of
opportunity in the world by creating an open financial system. We can use this
new technology to help good ideas spread faster, reduce the inefficiencies
that legacy payment networks impose on the world, and provide access to
financial services to several billion people in the developing world.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/coinbase](https://www.keyvalues.com/coinbase)

See All Open Roles at Coinbase here:
[https://grnh.se/8a8a01cf1](https://grnh.se/8a8a01cf1)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Go (Backend) React, Flow, styled-components, Mobx
(Frontend), Swift (iOS), Kotlin (Android)

If you're interested in chatting more, feel free to shoot me an email at
jpollak@coinbase.com. Looking forward to talking!

------
muinc
M U INC | Software Engineer | Austin, TX ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time |
$85K-$125K w/ EQUITY

We are an independent startup (non-VC) focused on managing, enriching and
presenting large and complex Energy Data.

The CEO’s goal (a CS major) is to prove that being obsessed with aligning
software development design with the company’s business strategy is extremely
powerful. Our self-funded MVP has been extremely successful.

We are actively looking for someone ready to BUILD and TAKE CHARGE our next
generation Data Platform. We are big devotees of Martin Kleppmann's "Building
Data-Intensive Applications" book and the Kappa Architecture has become the
data backbone of our business.

Our backend Stack:

    
    
      - Rust
      - Python
      - Apache Kafka
      - Kubernetes
    

You will report directly to the CEO and become a core member of our
experienced team. Our success and your success will be super aligned as you
will be making substantial contributions to our business (data is absolutely
critical to us).

This is both ONSITE (Downtown Austin, TX) or REMOTE (America and Europe only).
Let's talk! Email us at hello@m-u-inc.com

------
dwaltrip
ABL Space Systems | Full-stack Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time
| Onsite

ABL Space Systems was founded in 2017 by SpaceX veterans to build the world's
best small launch vehicle. Our first rocket, the RS1, will be a highly-
capable, cost-effective vehicle for placing small satellites into orbit. We
are looking for experienced software engineers to help us build out the
information systems that serve as the technological foundation for critical
operations across the company.

Our in-house software team currently has one member (that's me), so this is an
opportunity to have a huge impact as the company works toward the first launch
next year. We are builing a comprehensive set of tools that facilitate
engineering design, factory build operations, test campaigns, inventory
management, full part traceability, supply chain oversight, part procurement,
and launch site procedures – to name a few. It's not every day that a web
application helps launch stuff into space! I personally find it very rewarding
to wake up each morning and contribute to this exciting mission and push
humanity a tiny bit further out into the cosmos.

The backend is a python Flask app, and our frontend is written with React +
Mobx. Experience in those technologies is not required, but we are looking for
engineers comfortable across the stack and who proactively seek out and learn
what is required to solve the problem at hand.

If this sounds interesting at all, please reach out. I would love to talk. My
e-mail: waltrip@ablspacesystems.com

------
TSMLeaf
TSM (Team SoloMid) & Blitz | Los Angeles | Onsite, relocation offered | Full-
Time

We're hiring frontend (React, Electron) and backend (Elixir, Scala, Cassandra,
Postgres) engineers to help build the future for gaming.

TSM is one of the most recognizable brands in Esports. We started out as a
tech company by writing guides on our own website, then automating the process
with probuilds.net. Later, we found success in Esports as one of the pioneers
in the industry. We're looking to create software that helps push competitive
gaming one step further. More specifically we're looking for 1-2 more
engineers to join our engineering team in Los Angeles, where we're developing
a desktop and mobile app that uses computer vision and data-driven insights to
help gamers across all platforms to better their in-game performance. We plan
to make this tool for every game - starting with the major ones as a
benchmark: League of Legends, Fortnite, COD4, CS:GO, Hearthstone, Dota.

More details on the positions here:

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-front-
end-dev)

[https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-dev](https://tsm.gg/news/hiring-back-end-
dev)

If interested, please email kyle@solomid.net. For more questions you can reach
out on Twitter as well @TSMLeaf.

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite/Remote |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com) We tackle the NP-hard route
optimization problem for delivery businesses. We cut their fuel consumption by
20%~40%, with a tremendous green impact for the planet. We saved the
equivalent of planting 100,000 trees last year alone! We also cover relocation
expenses and sponsor work permits :)

Headquartered in beautiful Vancouver BC, with sweeping views of the ocean and
mountains. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Check out our open roles:

* Lead Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-lead-software-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-lead-software-engineer)

* Sr. Front-end Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/454028-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/454028-front-end-engineer)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js –
Postgres – MongoDB

------
raja
Validere | React Developers | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://validere.com/](https://validere.com/)

At Validere (YC W16), we build software and IoT hardware that is empowering
oil & gas organizations to optimize critical product quality, logistics, and
trading decisions. We are working on a challenging problem and are looking for
smart people that align with our vision to build amazing products and services
for industries that have been largely ignored by technology so far.

We are looking for frontend React developers to join us in providing deeper
intelligence and insights with sophisticated data analytics and machine
learning. Our customer base is growing exponentially and we are quickly
becoming a major player in a massive market with a unique product offering. If
you love crafting unique user experiences and have ideas on how to surface
insights within massive troves of data, we want to meet you!

Tech Stack (Platform) - Elixir, React, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kafka,
Terraform, AWS, Prometheus

Questions or interested in applying? Reach out directly via
careers+hn@validere.com (include any relevant links to Github/LinkedIn, etc)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Linux Automation Developer | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time

We're a Vancouver-based cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the
way enterprise businesses secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our
mission is to help companies reliably log, understand, predict, and control
user behavior in their Linux environment (learn more at
[https://cmd.com/about/](https://cmd.com/about/)). We have an exciting year of
growth ahead of us and are eager to add to our talented team.

You will own the automated suites designed to ensure customers can rely on our
client-side agent to protect their critical infrastructure 24/7\. Our team
primarily works in C and Python, and our automated suites primarily use Python
and Docker. Armed with your understanding of Linux internals (such as
processes, threads, namespaces, virtualization, and IPC) you'll have the
opportunity to drive and lead the automation side of our team which allows us
to ship a reliable and performant agent.

If interested, please send your resume to nt [at] cmd.com and include a short
message on why you would be a great fit for the role.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
ghoul2
This sounds perfect. Except for the "citizenship is a job requirement" :-(

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Infrastructure Engineer; London
      * Quantitative Developer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

------
justacodefan
Betterment | [https://betterment.com](https://betterment.com) | New York, NY |
Onsite (NYC or Philadelphia) or REMOTE (US based and for >= senior roles only
at this time)

Our mission is to empower people to do what’s best for their money. We built
Betterment, and are continuing to better it, because we want to help our
customers live better and spend their time doing what makes them happy.

We’re here to disrupt finance in a big way. The people who already know how to
do that don’t exist. We’re hiring for learners and adapters—people who can
help us make financial services the way it ought to be.

We're a fiduciary, which means we act in your best interests. We're not
incentivized to recommend certain funds, and we don't have our own investment
products to sell. That means we'll do what we believe is right for you,
always.

Recommended reading to have a good understanding of us as a company, what we
do, how and what we value:

[https://www.betterment.com/TheBettermentWay](https://www.betterment.com/TheBettermentWay)

[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

Looking to fill various roles:

\- Staff Software Engineer - Front End

\- Software Engineer - Backend, Full Stack

\- Lead Mobile Software Engineer - Android, iOS

\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android, iOS

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability

\- Product Manager - Mobile Customer Experience

\- Senior Product Manager - Customer Experience

We use Ruby on Rails, Java 8 (11 coming soon :), Scala, Python, Golang, AWS,
Kubernetes and whatever else we deem fit for the problem we're solving. The
engineering org deeply values mentorship, learning and cross team initiatives.

Please reach out to me directly at andre@betterment.com or apply directly at
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/current-
openings/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/current-openings/) (please
mention HN Feb 2019).

Happy to answer any questions via email, I will respond to every one of you.

------
Qworg
Transparent | Senior Backend Software Engineers & Applied Cryptographers |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Are you upset with how money works? We’re moving past the old way of thinking
and are creating a seamless universal platform to bring settlement up to the
speed of the Internet. Competitive base salary, great benefits, early stage
start-up, equity.

We’re looking for strong backend engineers and applied cryptographers to join
us. We’re a fun, nimble, collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make
smart decisions. We’re using Rust, Terraform and Docker, and looking for
engineers who have experience designing and developing distributed systems
with a passion for quality.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentinc.co or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentinc)

------
maxneust
Polarsteps (Travel startup) | Backend Developer (Python) | iOS Developer | UX
Designer | Community and Support Specialist | Amsterdam | Onsite | VISA | Full
time

Every day, our team is working on creating the best travel app in the world.
From the historical center of Amsterdam we're building the place to go to for
people that want to plan, track and remember their adventures around the
globe. We've been featured in WWDC (twice) and Google created an awesome video
about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYcBqtOwLcg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYcBqtOwLcg)

We have just hit 1 million users and raised a $3.5 million Series A round, so
the team is growing!

Some benefits we offer:

\- Visa and Relocation if you don't live in Amsterdam yet

\- 28 paid holiday days/year

\- Office in the centre of Amsterdam + paid commute

\- Flexible working hours

\- Daily team lunch

\- Free travel books

\- A talented international team

\- Once per year you’ll have the chance to use our Teleporter: with the push
of a button, the Teleporter will go through all of the locations logged by our
users and select a random one that is at least 1.000km away from Amsterdam.
This is where your next adventure will take place! The flight is on us. You
can try it here:
[https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter](https://www.polarsteps.com/teleporter)

If I piqued your interested you can get in touch at max (at) polarsteps.com
(I'm the CTO and co-founder), or apply here:
[https://careers.polarsteps.com/#vacancies](https://careers.polarsteps.com/#vacancies)

~~~
alexeldeib
Love the teleporter, very unique. I somewhat expected Polarsteps to be
involved with the booking process but I see it's more of a guidebook/journal.
Very cool regardless.

~~~
maxneust
Hi Alex! Actually, that's where we're heading to: with the series A investment
we have just closed we aim to bring the inspiration and booking phases of
travel into our app, to really turn it into an end-to-end platform. We already
have prototypes ready, we just need to expand our team to start iterating on
the initial versions of it :)

------
jbhatab
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer | Remote | Contract to Full-Time

We are a small engineering-focused team building logistics software for the
cannabis industry. We've built the app from the ground up using Elixir &
Phoenix and are excited about being apart of the Elixir ecosystem. On the
front end, we use redux/react and are getting into some GraphQL.

Our software helps cannabis company's manage production of their cannabis
products, deploy large scale sales team, invoice customers, fleet tracking,
and more. We have over $300M in transactions per year passing through our
platform and want to keep growing that number. We're looking for another
engineer to join our passionate development team to take on critical feature
development and help get us there!

If you're interested in learning more, please email careers@distru.com your
resume/linkedin and mention Hacker News!

------
dgmteam
DIGIMONDO | Frontend/DevOps Engineer | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.digimondo.de/](https://www.digimondo.de/)

DIGIMONDO is an IoT startup based in Hamburg. We are looking to fill several
positions to help us build new and maintain our existing web applications and
work on end-to-end solutions for our customers. Our stack: JavaScript (VueJS,
NodeJS), Elixir (Phoenix), PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Docker.

Positions:

\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_Web_Developer.pd...](https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_Web_Developer.pdf)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_DevOps_Cloud_and...](https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_DevOps_Cloud_and_Application.pdf)

To apply contact jobs@digimondo.de

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open positions:

    
    
      • Director of Software Engineering
      • Senior Software Engineer
      • Senior Front End Engineer
      • Software Engineer
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
bwreilly
DroneSeed | Seattle | Multiple Positions | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE

We at DroneSeed are working to address climate change by making reforestation
scalable with drone swarms - surveying, planting trees, and spraying to
protect them. We’re Techstars ‘16 alum, VC backed, and working with 3 of the 5
largest timber companies in the US.

We are looking for both hardware and software engineers that are deeply
connected to our mission and capable of supporting our operations crews by
designing, building, and maintaining state-of-the-art equipment, aircraft, and
applications.

If you are someone with an engineering background and a bunch of hobby
projects cluttering your home, drop us a line! We are especially interested in
individuals with hands-on experience with unmanned aircraft, robotics, multi-
agent path planning, remote sensing, and rapid prototyping.

But you don't necessarily need to be an expert in drones! We have are a ton of
projects around asset management, project planning, distributed logs/metric
collection/analysis, and human-centric design (the UX of the ground control
software, for instance).

Our hiring process involves a short take-home work sample test, reviewing work
you have done, and reviewing our stuff. We want creative, thoughtful,
empathetic people with serious grit to join a team dedicated to inclusivity
and an important mission.

HW Engineer: [https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/452504-hardware-
engineer](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/452504-hardware-engineer) SW
Engineer: [https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/308041-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/308041-software-engineer)

Or email at jobs@droneseed.com

Some media: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/that-night-a-forest-
flew-d...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/that-night-a-forest-flew-
droneseed-is-planting-trees-from-the-air/)

Our site: [https://www.droneseed.com](https://www.droneseed.com)

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (us based) | Full
time

Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks and
credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres

Requirements:

* 5+ years in front end and back end web development

* Committed to building features you're proud of

* Strong understanding of SQL databases

* Strong understanding of functional programming

* Strong communication skills

Nice-to-haves:

* Prior Elixir experience

* Machine learning experience

* Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team

* Love of nachos

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

------
xstealth
Xstealth | Bengaluru | Engineers -> ML(1), Backend(1) & Frontend(1) | Full-
time | Onsite | Equity 0.15% - 1% | ₹5L - ₹12L

We are a stealth technology startup which is ‘atleast’ 10x ahead than nearest
funded competitor. Our demos have been delivering ‘WOWs’. We are angel funded
by well known founders. And currently based out of UK & India (Bengaluru). Our
product’s horizons have kept expanding since early POC. Hence, we are looking
for true freaks in Node.js and Machine learning to join us and help build a
platform which will power 'a million new solutions'.

    
    
      Backend Engineer :
      * You are a rockstar node.js backend engineer or have sufficient aspiration-and-promise to be one.
      * APIs, SQL, NoSQL.
      * Docker / Kubernetes.
      * Apache Kafka.
      * Serverless.
    
      Frontend Engineer :
      * You are a rockstar frontend engineer or have sufficient aspiration-and-promise to be one.
      * Vue.js (React considered) / HTML / CSS
      * Demonstrable skills / experience / portfolio.
      * Desired : Eye for UX and Electron experience
    
      Machine Learning Engineer :
      * Prior experience in Recurrent Neural Networks
      * Demonstrable skills / expertise in Machine Learning or
      * Relevant PhD 
      * This is fully a hands on role.
    
      If this spikes your interest email us at : admin@xstealth.space
      * With your resume and brief description about your interests.
      * And relevant links to your portfolio.

~~~
natalyarostova
What about if I'm more of a folk-rock mini-phenomena? Is this restricted only
to rock musicians?

~~~
xstealth
:) Idea here is all creative folks who also code.. hackers-and-painters as
Paul Graham puts it

------
spez
Reddit | Multiple Position | Full-Time | New York

Reddit is hiring engineers in ads quality for our brand-new NYC office! We’re
looking for machine learning and backend engineers, both junior and senior.

The ads quality team is responsible for all the machine learning that powers
our ads backend, as well as the inference and ML serving infrastructure.

Our backend is in flux, but we’re using: Spark and Scala on AWS for machine
learning, as well as BigQuery on GCP for analysis. Our ads serving stack is
written in go and runs on AWS.

If you’re interested shoot us an email at jobs+hn@reddit.com

~~~
mrkipling
Are you sponsoring VISAs at this time?

------
rahulj51
GoEuro | Senior Data Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA &
RELOCATION | [https://www.goeuro.com/](https://www.goeuro.com/)

GoEuro is one of Europe’s fastest growing travel startups backed by 20 million
monthly users and the world’s leading tech investors. With GoEuro you can
compare and book trains, buses and flights to anywhere in Europe with one
simple search, on mobile, app or desktop. We recently got a new round of
funding -
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-23/goldman-b...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-23/goldman-
backed-goeuro-raises-150-million-in-kinnevik-led-round)

We are looking for a senior data engineer to join the Data Platform team. Our
team is responsible for developing the engineering infrastructure and platform
for analytics and data science at GoEuro. As a data engineer, you will help us
build the next-generation data platform and ecosystem that supports the
growing needs of the organization.

Tech Stack: Apache Spark, Apache Flink, Redshift, Apache Kudu, Apache Airflow,
BigQuery, SQL, Python, Scala, Java

For more information, including how to apply, please visit our careers page
for this position:
[http://goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730](http://goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730)

~~~
IloveHN84
What's your salary range?

------
parsabg
AYLIEN | Tech Lead, Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), Research Scientist (NLP)
| Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite | Visa |
[https://aylien.com](https://aylien.com)

AYLIEN is a content intelligence company based in Dublin, Ireland. We empower
companies all over the world to not only collect but truly understand large
volumes of human-generated content. To create our products, we use AI-powered
analytics technologies with web-scale aggregation of unstructured data and
content. Our Text Analysis and News APIs enable developers and data scientists
to build the next generation of intelligent apps and solutions with extreme
ease.

Currently hiring for the following roles:

\- Tech Lead:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAAAAAFAABSNxuMC_xCghN)

\- SRE:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAAAAAFAABSE1Yp56JQW9t)

\- Research Scientist (NLP):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ayliencom/view/P_AAAAAAFAABSB8P8akSGJUq)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Machine Learning / NLP
Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) We believe the path towards
building better products involves more and faster experimentation. Alpha is an
insights platform that enables teams to make data-driven decisions about
products, users, and new markets. Users of our insights platform ask plain
English questions and get back supporting data in hours or days, not weeks or
months. We're currently looking for both full-stack software engineers and
ML/NLP specialists.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - Python - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js -
AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers). Feel free to also
direct questions about the roles to yair [ at ] alphahq.com

------
lepoetemaudit
SoPost | Platform Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | £30-40K |
[https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-
engineer](https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-engineer) SoPost is on a mission
to build the world’s best product sampling platform, and we are hiring into
our platform team. We are currently seeking engineers (design, operations and
programmers) to expand the team to help with the growth of our business.

We’re looking for functional programmers to join our Platform team.

We have built our platform on functional languages (mostly Elixir), so you
will need to be a confident programmer and ideally with some experience of
functional programming. You do not have to know Elixir, but you should be able
to demonstrate that you understand functional concepts in whatever language(s)
you currently use.

You should be able to pick up new languages quickly as you will be expected to
work in Elixir. We will provide you with suitable training experience during
the first half of your probationary period to aid your transition from your
current functional language to Elixir.

This role is on-site at our office in Newcastle Upon Tyne, United Kingdom.
There is some potential for this position to be based in Edinburgh.

You can find out all the details and apply here:
[https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-
engineer](https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-engineer)

------
RebStilly
Salesforce | SF, Seattle \ ONSITE / Authorization to work in the US required
RELOCATION from US locations available for SR+ positions:

The HBase team builds and manages one of the critical building blocks of
Salesforce's data infrastructure. HBase is a NoSQL database that stores
customer data with use cases ranging from low latency real-time queries to
high throughput bulk queries for analytics processing. At Salesforce, we have
deployed HBase at massive scale with mind boggling numbers - ~4Billion (80TB)
write requests per day and 600 million (500GB) read requests per day!
[https://salesforce.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External_Career_Sit...](https://salesforce.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External_Career_Site/job/California
---San-Francisco/Software-Engineer--Senior-Lead-or-Principal--Big-Data-
Services_JR23504) Please email Nate @ nashbrook@salesforce.com

\---

Salesforce | SF, Seattle, Herndon, Indianapolis, Boston ONSITE / Authorization
to work in the US required RELOCATION from US locations available for SR+
positions

Information Security Engineers WANTED. We look for a combination of 3-4 skills
from the below list. Please do not assume that all of these are required.

Penetration Testing \ Threat Modeling \ Architecture Reviews Cloud \ Code
Development \ Vulnerability Management \ Reverse Engineering \ Automation \
Cryptography

Please email Rebecca @ rfouts@salesforce.com

------
sgallant
Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) | Remote | Full-Time
We are a small, engineering-focused team. Forestry.io is a content management
system (CMS) for static websites that are built with tools like Jekyll, Hugo,
Gatsby, etc. Developers around the world are leaving WordPress and Drupal for
more secure, performant, static sites and Forestry allows their non-technical
teams to manage content. Forestry takes a Git-centric approach to content
management. When content is edited in Forestry, all updates committed back to
the Git repo for that site.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

• Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

• Support/customer success: Requires knowledge of web development: HTML, Git,
Static Site Generators, build tools, AWS, etc.

• User Experience (UX) Researcher: User-centric, CMS-loving, product geek.
Your role is to assist our product team and help us build the best CMS on the
planet.

• UI/UX Designer: User-centric, UI-obsessed designer.

• Developer evangelist: A developer who can help build our online community
and spread the word about modern web development (JAMstack, serverless,
Headless CMSs, etc) through writing, speaking at conferences, contributing to
open source projects, etc.

All positions are open to remote or on-site candidates Please send a cover
letter, resume, and code samples (where applicable) to jobs@forestry.io and
mention this post in the subject.

------
siwatanejo
still-unnamed startup in stealth mode> | REMOTE | 20-40h per week freelancers
Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack (see below) and some keywords (blockchain, DLT, bitcoin,
ethereum, mimblewimble/grin, smart contracts, DAI, atomic swaps, etc).

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

\- Xamarin developer: C# experience as a minimum, F# desirable (we can also
mentor you on the transition from C# to F#), interested/knowledgeable in Rust
is another plus.

\- Rust/blockchain developer: experience in Rust, or smart contracts
(especially EVM or Ivy) is a must. Desirable to have experience writing
bindings or zkSNARKs.

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 6months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you have/expect a managerial/lead role. We need
manpower, not decision makers. (That doesn't mean you won't make decisions,
just that we won't pay you to solely make decisions.)

------
samroberton
Rokt (www.rokt.com) | Software Engineer (Clojure) | Sydney, Australia | Full-
time, ONSITE

Rokt is hiring thoughtful, talented functional programmers to expand our
Clojure team in Sydney. Ideally we're looking for mid- to senior-level
engineers, but get in touch even if that doesn't describe you: above all,
we're looking for great people, not "X years in the job already".

Rokt is a successful startup (150+ employees, profitable for several years
now) with a transaction marketing platform used by some of the world's largest
ecommerce sites. Our Sydney-based engineering team supports a business that is
growing rapidly around the world. We have a small handful of applications and
services in Clojure, including some of our most critical work.

If you have professional Clojure experience, great. What we're really looking
for, though, is developers comfortable with a simple, functional style of
writing code -- we'll happily bring you up to speed on Clojure if you're not
there already. If you have a Java background and you're looking to move in a
more FP direction, we'd love to talk to you. If you're a Lisper or Haskeller,
or have a background in another FP language, we'd love to talk to you.

Contact me at sam@rokt.com

Please note that unfortunately at this point we can only consider applicants
who already have a legal right to work in Australia.

------
dasil003
HotelTonight | San Francisco | Backend, Frontend, Devops, Security & Managers
| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers](https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers)

HotelTonight is a mobile-first hotel booking app. We started last minute and
native app only but have expanded to 100 days and a full web client as
well—the goal is to be the only hotel booking app you need.

We are profitable, growing fast, and need to fill a lot of engineering roles
to fuel our growth. In general we are looking for senior engineering folks of
all types with end-to-end thinking and a keen sense of UX and business impact.

Our backend is mostly Ruby, Rails, Scala, Kafka, Elasticsearch, MySQL,
Postgres, and Redis. Hosted on AWS in a modern VPC setup, managed with
Terraform, Ansible, Packer, Docker, Jenkins.

If you are experienced, especially in a startup environment, love building and
shipping great products and/or teams, and have a hunger to move fast, hit me
up directly at gabe@ the company domain (I am one of three engineering
directors).

Specific roles are less important than a good fit on skills, style and
aspirations, but you can review what we have open at
[https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers/](https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers/)

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://clearbrain.com](https://clearbrain.com)

ClearBrain (YC W18) is a startup building the first self-serve predictive
analytics platform. We help companies automatically predict, analyze, and
retarget users when they are most likely to convert or purchase. Think a
supercharged Google Analytics, based on internal tools used at Google,
Netflix, and Uber. Fortune 1000 companies use ClearBrain to deliver billions
of user-predictions every week and drive double-digit lift in their digital
campaigns.

We're a deeply technical team (we were the first engineers on Google Ads and
Optimizely), and are backed by early investors in Dropbox and AdMob. We're
hiring across the board from generalist to frontend to machine learning
engineers. We work in Go, Python, Node, Scala, Spark in the backend and React,
Javascript, Firebase in the frontend.

To learn more about who we are and our engineering culture, check out:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/clearbrain](https://www.keyvalues.com/clearbrain)

For all our open roles:
[https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs)

If interested, please reach out to grant [at] clearbrain.com - we look forward
to hearing from you!

------
toddmoka
MOKA Analytics | Software Engineer (Multiple Roles) | New York, NY | Full-time
| $100-180K | 0-1% Equity | ONSITE

At MOKA, we believe every company should be equipped to make the best
strategic decisions for their customers, employees, and shareholders. That's
why we've set out to replace costly strategy consultants with intelligent
software. Founded by McKinsey and Bridgwater alumni, we're assembling a
diverse team to push the boundaries of data warehousing, explainable AI, and
intuitive UX.

Our product, the Winning Model, is an integrated platform for decision support
and long-term strategic planning. In less than two years, we've deployed the
Winning Model in 5 countries and it's become the preferred strategy tool at
one of the world's largest CPG companies

If you're excited about solving technical and HCI challenges in a business
context, email me at todd@moka.nyc. We're hiring front-end, full stack, and
data/analytics engine engineers.

Full job descriptions at: [https://angel.co/moka-
analytics/jobs](https://angel.co/moka-analytics/jobs). Follow our engineering
blog at: [https://medium.com/moka-analytics-
engineering](https://medium.com/moka-analytics-engineering)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello,

I see that you have multiple openings which include for a full stack engineer
I have your company in particular for someone who has skills in Python and
Django. I wanted to know is this opening for a junior or mid-level developer?

------
evantahler
Voom | Seattle, WA | Onsite |
[https://www.voom.flights](https://www.voom.flights)

Voom is a long-term bet on urban air mobility in the world’s most congested
cities. We’re building the world’s first truly on-demand helicopter booking
platform while preparing for the next generation of electric vehicles. Voom
operates like an autonomous startup, but with the big-company stability and
benefits of Airbus, the world’s largest airplane and helicopter manufacturer.
Our mission is to make Urban Air Travel more affordable and accessible.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/voom](https://www.keyvalues.com/voom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ba1fd7e92](https://grnh.se/ba1fd7e92)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/c279ceca2](https://grnh.se/c279ceca2)

\- Software Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/7365f3d92](https://grnh.se/7365f3d92)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native (iOS & Android), Postgres,
Sidekiq … and lots of testing and CI tools!

------
joeconway
Scribd | Android + iOS | Full time | ONSITE (REMOTE possible for more senior
candidates in certain US states) | San Francisco, Toronto

Scribd offers all you can read ebooks and audiobooks for $8.99 a month and our
apps get a ton of usage. We strive to build a great product, whilst
considering ourselves primarily a technology company. We love to address
technical debt, do things right the first time, encourage refactoring & trust
engineers to know what is important.

The job right now involves primarily Kotlin and Swift interfacing with a Ruby
on Rails backend.

Our interview process involves only directly relevant programming tasks, on
your own hardware (if thats possible), with no whiteboard coding.

We’ve hired a bunch of people from these “Who is Hiring?” HN threads,
including myself!

Please apply directly via the links below and I’ll know it is from here.

Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba243...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/4fa6b064-48fe-46fa-
aab4-6fba24327e48?lever-via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

iOS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6d283383-27ed-49f9-992c-11c287e9be59?lever-
via=VzDSh9ZP1p)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I’m the head of
mobile engineering and happy to answer any question related to this role).

@recruiters & agencies - please do not contact me

------
alaser
TechEmpower | Full stack developer | Los Angeles area, California (near LAX) |
ONSITE

Please apply at
[https://jobs.techempower.com/hn](https://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

TechEmpower is a custom software company. We help our clients understand their
needs, plan solutions for them, and build software -- on time and on target.
We're looking for good programmers interested in web development. If you're
smart, motivated, and you want to work in a supportive environment, then let's
talk.

ABOUT

\- We're small, with 30 employees working in teams of 1-6. \- We're friendly.
Our office is professional and collegiate, like a computer lab staffed by
adults. \- We're the authority on web framework performance
([https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/))

TECHNOLOGIES

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but you'll
learn about them every day.

\- Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP \- Web: Jersey, .NET
Core, React, Django, Node.js, Go, Servlets, jQuery \- Mobile: iOS, Android,
PhoneGap \- Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL
Server, NoSQL.

BENEFITS

\- Flexible Schedules \- Food trucks on Tuesday/Thursday \- Lounge with two
large TVs and a game collection

------
recruiting_R2C
R2C | San Francisco | Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, Static Analysis Engineers
| Onsite, Full-time | [https://returntocorp.com](https://returntocorp.com)

Does the unearthly size of your node_modules folder keep you awake thinking of
rewriting your whole project without any frameworks or third party code at
all? Are you terrified of how much C code is on running on your machine right
now and randomly possessed with sudden urges to rewrite it all in new
programming languages like Rust?

We're a Series A funded startup comprised mostly of recent MIT and Stanford
alums who enjoy working on software to motivate developers to write better
code. We're focusing on building a platform to analyze and rank all open
source code - starting with npm JS - to call out insecure systems and
practices. With our diverse backgrounds in security research, developer
tooling, and consumer products, we’re uniquely positioned to change how
developers think about writing secure code.

We're looking for Static Analysis, Backend, Frontend, and Fullstack engineers
who are excited to work on a platform to analyze and measure code at
unprecedented scale. Help us create a movement to change the way developers
write software so that we can measure the security properties of code as it
proliferates into our society in places like robots, voting machines, and
self-driving cars.

Tech stack: TypeScript, React.js, Python, PostgreSQL, Docker

To find out more about R2C, please email minnie@returntocorp.com. Please
include a copy of your resume. R2C is an equal opportunity employer.

------
CayleyatRitual
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web (React), Data Engineers, DevOps
(GCP+Kubernetes) | Toronto, ON | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We recently announced our international expansion plans
([https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-
pmn/bu...](https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-pmn/business-
wire-news-releases-pmn/ritual-announces-international-expansion)) and are
looking to double our Engineering team to support our growing business (from
50 to 100 engineers). We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior
talent. Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email cayley@ritual.co

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Full-time (ONSITE) | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for
a microbial genomics scientist position.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
mpal14
MyFitnessPal | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal and Under Armour have teamed up to create Under Armour Connected
Fitness, a business unit dedicated to providing the technology needed to
train, perform and improve. Aimed at transforming fitness and performance,
we're committed to leveraging new and emerging digital technologies to create
unmatched consumer and member experiences.

We are currently looking for:

* Lead SWE (Ruby on Rails, Scala, Microservices) [https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/882011](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/882011)

* Senior iOS Engineer (Swift) [https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1395992](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1395992)

* Senior Android Engineer (Android, Java) [https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1396070](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1396070)

email michelle.pal@underarmour.com for questions

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

At Arbor, we're unlocking nature’s genetic diversity to create transformative
products in human health and sustainability. We've built a discovery platform
that integrates large scale computational search with high-throughput
experiments to enable rapid protein characterization.

We've published some of our discoveries in _Science_
([http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88))
and _Molecular Cell_
([https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028)).

As an early software engineer in this venture-backed startup, you will have
considerable latitude to innovate new methods for processing and extracting
signal from massive amounts of (sequence) data. We make heavy use of Python
and Google Cloud, among other technologies. You will be expected to work
closely with our incredible team of scientists as we push the boundaries of
discovery together.

More details: [https://arbor.bio/careers](https://arbor.bio/careers)

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | REMOTE | Front-end and full
stack Software Engineers

We're hiring two full stack or front-end developers (NodeJS, ReactJS,
Typescript, PostgreSQL, Python) to join our team of 4 remote developers (incl.
the engineering manager onsite in Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely. Minimum 4 years of professional software
engineering experience.

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

We have paying customers and starting to get traction through pilot projects,
therefore looking for 2 new members to join our team.

Email jobs@portchain.com

------
aphexcx
Skip (YC W18) | Android Engineers, iOS Engineers, Backend Serverless
TypeScript Engineers, Designers | Full-time | San Francisco (Mission) | On-
site | $120 - $170k + equity

Come work with me at _Skip_ in the sunny Mission in San Francisco! We’re the
only e-scooter company that:

    
    
      - cares about unit economics
      - cares about cities
      - has never gotten a cease and desist
      - is developing the most advanced vehicles
    

Here’s some recent love TechCrunch gave us on the kickass new scooters we’re
building: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/18/skip-unveils-scooters-
with...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/18/skip-unveils-scooters-with-locks-
and-cameras/)

Now hiring across the board for engineers, product and design. ESPECIALLY
engineering + designers. Are you one of these people or do you know anyone
who’s got crazy good skillz? Email me at afik+jobs[at]skipscooters{dot}com,
message me or comment below! ️

Android-specific details:

    
    
      - minSdkVersion = 21
      - 100% Kotlin
      - 100% M-V-VM
      - Dagger, Retrofit, Rx, all the good stuff
      - PLUS exciting opportunities to develop Google Cloud IoT and Android Things stuff for our embedded hardware in the scooters that’s also running Android!
    

Benefits / Office:

    
    
      - Medical/dental/vision coverage
      - Snacks & stocked fridge and pantry
      - Choose your own Apple equipment
      - Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it
    

Email me at afik+jobs[at]skipscooters{dot}com, message me or comment below! ️

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia, Budapest, REMOTE
(USA only) | [https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/) Help us
build open-source software for education:
[https://code.instructure.com/](https://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Scala, Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering
problems for you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter - to apply you'll have to go
through the lever job board). Note that jobs are onsite unless specifically
listed as remote. Remote jobs are only open to candidates in the USA.

------
farhana
Maersk Digital | Software Engineer |
[https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io) | Copenhagen, Denmark
VISA provided | Backend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer

Who We Are: We work together, we workout together (in our onsite gym). We meet
in our newly renovated office, we meet for walks along the water. We discuss
world affairs over breakfast and lunch in our canteen, or in our collaboration
lounges. We wear what makes us feel comfortable and we wear ourselves out
finding solutions to problems that affect millions of people every day. We are
Maersk Digital.

We are looking for Software Engineers to be based in Copenhagen. You will be
responsible for Designing, implementing, deploying, and maintenance of
customer-facing analytics products. Have a look at some of the cool stuff we
have built: [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io)

Current tech stack: Sketch / Go / React / Kubernetes /Python

Benefits: • Company contributed Pension • Insurance – Health, Life,
Disability, Critical Illness, Accident • Performance related bonus • Breakfast
and Lunch • Facilities in the building like gym, squash court, physiotherapy •
Other benefits in Denmark like Supermarket rebates, discounts in restaurants
etc • Possibilities to attend conferences, workshops and meetups • Fruits and
Danish cookies.. EVERY DAY.

Apply here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=ML-195...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=ML-195010)
or reach out to me farhana.mohammed@maersk.com

------
marksamman
Doctype | Software engineer with reverse engineering skills / Anti-cheat
engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE (worldwide) | Full-time
/ part-time | [https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a small digital agency based in Stockholm, Sweden. Currently around 15
people. We have an office in the heart of Stockholm, but our employees are
free to work from wherever they feel most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://beta.esportal.se/](https://beta.esportal.se/), amongst other
websites. Our largest clients are within the eSports segment.

We’re currently looking for a software engineer with reverse engineering
skills to work with us on client-sided anti-cheat technology. Our current tech
stack is mainly Go, MariaDB and React, but the project you would be working on
is a standalone client built in C/C++ and Assembly.

Requirements:

* Good understanding of C and x86-64 assembly

* Good understanding of the x86 architecture

* Basic understanding of the Windows NT kernel

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with reverse engineering malware/cheats

* Experience with reverse engineering the Windows NT kernel

* Experience with binary instrumentation

* Experience with hardware-assisted virtualization (such as VT-x and AMD-V)

* Experience with SLAT (Second Level Address Translation)

* Understanding cryptography primitives

The role we’re looking to fill is initially part-time, but may eventually grow
into a full-time role. You’ll be working together with another anti-cheat
engineer to combat cheaters in video games. If you’re looking for a full-time
role, we may be able to offer that depending on your breadth of knowledge. We
can offer relocation to Sweden and assist with housing. I’m one of the co-
founders and currently hold the role as CTO. Feel free to mail me at
mark@doctype.se if this sounds interesting to you!

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Remote (GMT+/\- 6h) | Full-time, permanent |
[https://aula.education/](https://aula.education/)

We’re a remote-first team of 30 mission-driven people (14 nationalities!)
building a ‘Slack for education’: a university's digital campus that brings
together students, staff, and educators.

Open roles:

-Our first Product Manager. 5+ years of experience building excellent consumer products. [http://bit.ly/ProductManageratAula](http://bit.ly/ProductManageratAula)

-Senior Full-stack engineer (React/node.js). 5+ years of experience. [http://bit.ly/FullstackEngineeratAula](http://bit.ly/FullstackEngineeratAula)

-DevOps engineer (AWS/Docker/Terraform). 3+ years of experience. [http://bit.ly/DevOpsatAula](http://bit.ly/DevOpsatAula)

Our engineering interview process is mostly async (and a bit quirky):
[http://bit.ly/AulaAsyncHiring](http://bit.ly/AulaAsyncHiring)

Tech stack: React, react-native, redux, microservices in node.js, docker, AWS,
Terraform, mongo. Read more here:
[http://bit.ly/AulaTechStack](http://bit.ly/AulaTechStack)

Company culture: no-ego builder mentality, collaboration and support, focus on
personal growth.

Please apply directly on the job descriptions. Email rune@aula.education (COO)
with any questions :-)

~~~
martrik
Hey! I'm Martí and I've been working at Aula for a total of over 2 years now
as a software engineer. I joined Aula as an intern in my first week of
university and since then I've loved every single minute of being part of such
an amazing group of talented and friendly individuals. If you're looking for
an exciting and fulfilling job with a learning and collaborating atmosphere,
Aula is the right place for you!

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed | Java, Python or RoR engineer | Onsite or remote | Austin TX | Full
time We are looking for Sr level Java OR Ruby on Rails OR ReactJS engineers to
join our team full-time. Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help
candidates get the right job. We let people build a profile to demonstrate
their knowledge, skills, and abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to
make the resume a thing of the past. Our team is highly distributed
geographically so this position is open to remote candidates anywhere in the
US or Canada as well as in our offices in Austin and San Francisco.Our team is
nimble and scrappy. We ship new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly
asking ourselves the 80/20 question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

You will: Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own
design and execution Develop our API and integrations with external applicant
tracking systems like Greenhouse and Jobvite Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here:

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Sr-
Software-...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Sr-Software-
Engineer/14487)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Sr-
Software-...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Remote-Sr-Software-
Engineer/11850)

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs. View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

------
eajr
Mueller Water Products |
[https://www.muellercompany.com](https://www.muellercompany.com) | Atlanta, GA
or Toronto, ON | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Mueller, we are building the next generation of smart water infrastructure
for cities and municipalities all over the world. The Mueller business has
been around for over 150 years and is the leading manufacturer of hydrants,
valves, and other water products. Our technology teams are integrating custom
built smart devices to provide IoT capabilities all over towns and cities. We
are working on a lot of different problems: Leak Detection, Pressure
Monitoring, and Automated Metering Infrastructure (AMI Networks). We have over
a million IoT devices in the field and are really pushing the boundaries of
what is possible for a smart water infrastructure.

Our current stack includes: Angular, Typescript, C# (.NET Core), C++, C,
MSSQL, AWS Services (ECS, RDS, API Gateway, Cognito, Lambda, etc)

Roles we have open:

    
    
       * Senior Full-stack Engineers
       * Senior Front-end Engineers
       * Data Engineers / Architects
       * Firmware Engineers
       * Hardware Engineers
    

If interested, send me an email at ealfonso+hn@muellerwp.com

~~~
amourgh
Visas for Toronto?

~~~
eajr
It's definitely possible for the right candidate.

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Backend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Frontend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
afhammad
Board Intelligence | London, UK | Senior or Lead Software Engineer, DevOps,
Full Stack | Full time | Onsite or Remote

The company:

We deliver Software as a Service for decision makers and boards. We’ve been
helping boards to make better decisions for 14 years and we’ve been turning
that knowledge into software for 6 years. We’re 50 people today and growing
fast. As we grow, we’re fiercely protective of our friendly, high performing
culture. We’re owner managed and remain in control of our own decision making
and destiny.

[https://www.boardintelligence.com](https://www.boardintelligence.com)

The stack:

We’re looking for people who know how to learn and how to think, we don’t
require experience with any particular part of our stack. Our stack is also
evolving. We’re early adopters of any technology that can help us deliver our
product and we’re not afraid to change and to up-skill the entire team in a
new area. Currently we use:

\- Front-end: React

\- Back-end & services: Ruby on Rails, Clojure, Go, Kafka, RabbitMQ

\- Infrastructure, Devops and CI: Docker, Kubernetes, bare metal, Gitlab CI,
Google Cloud.

We know there are a lot of great opportunities out there, so we don’t hang
about. Our selection process takes less than a week.

Email me at: ahmad.hammad@boardintelligence.com

~~~
edmonddantes80
Do you consider remote applies,ie:from Argentina?

------
gsa_jobs
Gower St Analytics | Senior Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Business
Development Co-Ordinator | London, UK | REMOTE (UK Applicants only)

Gower Street Analytics is a well-funded growing startup doing predictive
analytics and data science in the movie business. We have contracts with major
movie studios that are household names, and we’ve just closed a Series A level
funding round.

Our stack includes: Clojure, ClojureScript, Python, R, JavaScript, Postgres,
CouchDB, Docker, RabbitMQ, AWS, Terraform

These are 100% remote positions based anywhere in the UK, but you’re welcome
to work from the London office part of the time should you choose to. We spend
a lot of time pairing remotely using tmux, and are big on coaching and
collaboration in general.

In return you'll get:

\- Over London market salaries for on-site roles, even though we’re fully
remote. We also contribute 2% of your salary to a pension.

\- Knowledge about exactly how your salary is calculated through our
transparent compensation ladder, and what you need to do to progress.

\- Choose your own working environment - you aren’t forced to work in a noisy
open plan office.

\- Go to one “big” and one “small” technical conference each year. There will
also be opportunities to go to film industry conferences from time to time, in
places like Barcelona, Las Vegas, Miami and Hong Kong.

\- Get Wednesday afternoons to work on self-directed projects, individually or
in groups, with the aim of personal improvement and innovation of new
products.

For full job descriptions check out :

[https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-senior-
developers/](https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-senior-developers/)

[https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-data-
scientists/](https://gower.st/blog/2018/we-are-hiring-data-scientists/)

[https://gower.st/blog/2019/we-are-hiring-a-business-
developm...](https://gower.st/blog/2019/we-are-hiring-a-business-development-
co-ordinator/)

Or to apply send your CV and a cover letter to techjobs+hn@gower.st

------
clhemphi
Carbon Five | San Francisco, New York, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, Seattle |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, WeWork, Protocol Labs/Filecoin/IPFS, Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and
the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyval...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/web-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, Sr Android, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K. Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming
mobile devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the
classroom. Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and
creating a way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and
sharing it through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on! Check
out our ongoing projects here:
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
christinac
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite and remote |
[https://vanta.com](https://vanta.com)

Hi! Vanta founder here.

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools. We're in closed beta, onboard a new team every week, and work
with software companies you'd recognize.

Help us secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep
consumer data safe!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

Here are our open roles:

\- Generalist Software Engineer (onsite only):
[https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs?ref=keyvalues)

\- Support Engineer (remote okay):
[https://vanta.com/jobs/support](https://vanta.com/jobs/support)

You can apply by emailing us! founders@vanta.com

Tech Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, Terraform, Go, AWS

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona ONSITE | Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Devops Engineer,
Product Design, Technical PM

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~30-person team (SF, Barcelona, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Engineering (frontend, backend, ops/devops)

\- Product Design Director

\- Technical Product Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time

We're a well established (since 2007) SaaS provider to libraries
(academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12) -
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com).

Requirements: 5+ years experience with PHP or/and Angular. Experience in
OOP/MVC concepts. AWS DevOps experience a plus. The code you write will be
deployed to production regularly, w/ millions of educators and students using
it daily.

We offer: Remote workplace with competitive salary & benefits. A small team
environment where your work will have a measurable impact. A great feeling
that your work matters because it is improving the worlds’ libraries and
schools.

You must be highly productive working remotely. We’d prefer if you live in one
of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If you’re international the
working hours must overlap significantly with US working hours. Send resume to
jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally (I’m the founder/owner) at
slaven@

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite, Visa,
[https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr) Python/Django Rest Framework,
React, Elm, Styled Components, Storybook, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at profoundly simplifying legal services, starting with making access to
justice greatly easier, especially for businesses creators. Our flagship
product is simple incorporation in France.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for creative
developers to help us extend our product base and grow internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we started using Elm!),
staying close to the local community (hosting meetups, conferences)… Also,
Legalstart engineers develop a strong ownership of the product itself, and we
commit their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* creative front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* Lead developer: [http://smrtr.io/WTSz](http://smrtr.io/WTSz)

* Python engineer junior-to-medium: [http://smrtr.io/WTSz](http://smrtr.io/WTSz) (you can apply in the same slot as Lead developer)

* UI/UX: [http://smrtr.io/V4xy](http://smrtr.io/V4xy)

------
krishnakulkarni
Healthify | 3 Positions (see below) } | NYC, New York | Remote

Healthify's mission is to build a world where no one's Health is hindered by
their need. We pursue that by building software to empower social workers and
their highest need patients. Read more about us here:
[https://www.healthify.us/](https://www.healthify.us/)

We're a mission-driven, empathetic, and passionate company of 45 and
engineering team of 10 growing very rapidly. Come join us!

1\. Director of Engineering:
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/924840](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/924840)

2\. Software Engineer (DevOps):
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/779733](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/779733)

3\. Product Manager, Platform Squad (Integrations, Data, Reporting, DevOps):
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/925331](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/925331)

(Please apply via the above links!)

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered |
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad. Our team is comprised of classicly trained
sysadmins who have always had a brush with automation, we work very closely
with C++ programmers so experience or willingness is helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform running on
google cloud and bare metal.

To give you an indication of an ideal candidate: they would have enough Python
experience to be able to investigate and fix bugs with us (in projects like
saltstack; and contribute them back upstream) and would enjoy doing so.

We make heavy use of Windows and FreeBSD, but knowledge in those things
specifically is not paramount, typically we look for expertise in practical
use of systems and infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the implementation
of a single OS. A full Jobspec is here: [https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-site-reliab...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-site-reliability-engineer-743999679856882/)

We have _many_ other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required.

We move very quickly, have interesting challenges and enjoy a great work/life
balance, despite our industry.

------
jdiaz5513
Hinge Health | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | Design, Software
Engineering, Engineering Ops (DevOps)

Hinge Health is breaking new ground by re-defining what best practice means
for musculoskeletal (MSK) health. We have incredible traction in the market, a
clear hockey-stick growth curve, and a profound mission that (really!) changes
lives on a daily basis.

With our current trajectory we're basically hiring across the board and
currently building out our foundations of senior talent. (New grads are not
good a fit for us just yet, but we plan to get there soon.)

This is not just a call for passionate software engineers, but also designers
who understand that design goes far beyond just "visual design" or "UI". If
you get both design and code we definitely will want to talk!

Technologies we use at Hinge include: Rails, React, React Native, PostgreSQL,
TypeScript, Docker, ElasticSearch, InfluxDB, and currently evaluating use-
cases for Elixir.

Our design tools include: AfterEffects, Sketch, Abstract, and Invision.

Send me an email if you want to start a career in next-gen healthcare: julian
at hingehealth dot com

------
tbenoit
Siemens | Belgium | Research / Compiler Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Siemens Industry Software is the leading partner in test and mechatronic
simulation in the automotive and aerospace industries.

Our team, the aerospace competence center, located in Leuven, Belgium is
looking for a researcher with compiler development interests.

Together with the research team, you will work on a new programming language
for developing safety critical software for use on for example self driving
cars or autonomous aircraft.

You will work on the compiler internals to implement code generation that
targets LLVM intermediate representation, which is converted by LLVM to
machine code. You will work on the translation of high level programming
concepts to lower level LLVM concepts. Furthermore you will work on methods
for cross compilation and deployment of programs to Arm boards.

More info: [https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-
gb](https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-gb)

You can always contact me personally for questions or more information. See
profile for email.

~~~
tom_mellior
That page says: " 404 The page you are looking for no longer exists.

We’re sorry, but it looks like this job may be no longer available or does not
exist. Please click here to perform a new job search."

------
cocoflunchy
Dashdoc | Paris, France | Full-time | ONSITE | REMOTE | dashdoc.eu

We're building the future of tools for the transportation industry. In the
past 3 years we built Truckfly, an app and community of more than 200k truck
drivers in Europe that was acquired by Michelin in 2018. We're now working on
improving communication in the trucking industry with a SaaS app that we sell
to carriers and shippers, making the whole delivery process more transparent.

Right now we are 6 people, 4 based in Paris and 2 in Toulouse. Bonus points if
you speak French but not mandatory!

Our stack is Python, Django with Django Rest Framework on the backend, using
Postgres and hosted on Google Cloud. On the front-end, React / React-Native
TypeScript apps.

We're currently looking for an experienced backend developer to help us scale
our API while keeping things stable over the next year. (50-70k€)

We're also looking for a strong generalist to keep improving all parts of our
software, from the mobile app to the web front-end to the back office
(40-60k€)

If you want to work remotely, UTC-3 to UTC+4 would be easier.

Contact me at corentin at dashdoc dot eu

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $95k-$250k driven
by what you bring to the company.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks. We have
three of the five goliath US tech companies as customers - we have not
approached the others yet.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of ten in 7 countries.

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

~~~
zozbot123
Most humiliating interview of my 20 year career. Thanks guys.

~~~
fuzzieozzie
I am sorry - but we do have very high standards. Your preliminary interview
was fine (if you are who I think you are), but the quality of your code and
depth of you thought process as exhibited in the "trial" code review process
did not match with our team.

Good luck finding what you are looking for.

------
james-a
Artory | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for a software engineer with a focus on cryptography to join
our team in Berlin. You will join our development team, who are currently
working in the following areas:

* The Registry, a system that records artwork transactions transparently on the blockchain

* A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

* An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-friendly way

* A secure messaging platform

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

* Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave

* Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin

* Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need

* Budget to visit conferences

* Flexible to remote work/working from home

For more information and to apply, please see:

[https://artory.workable.com/j/3C387D8858](https://artory.workable.com/j/3C387D8858)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
looks like an interesting approach. are you using a private or public ledger
for this?

~~~
webjunkie
Artory relies only on public blockchains for transparency.

------
chriswu222
LoanStreet | Senior Fullstack Engineer | NYC Series A Startup | 100K - $150K |
Equity | [https://www.loan-street.com](https://www.loan-street.com)

THE COMPANY:

LoanStreet offers the first fully-integrated online platform that streamlines
the process of sharing, managing, and originating loans. LoanStreet not only
benefits lenders and their borrowers, but also brings transparency and
stability to the lending industry.

Please contact careers@loan-street.com to apply.

ROLE:

Senior Fullstack Engineer:

We are seeking to grow a team of engineers with the vision to build a powerful
platform and the talent to do it the right way. Currently, we're a small team
of 8 full-time engineers, and as one of the early members you will have a
significant voice in both engineering and the company as a whole.

This type of platform is sophisticated with technical requirements spanning a
broad variety of disciplines. There are already hundreds of millions of
dollars flowing across the platform, with billions anticipated. It’s an
exciting time to join and we are looking for brilliant people to share that
excitement with us!

Key Technologies: Python, React, GraphQL, Flow, Django, Docker, AWS

    
    
      * Preferably 6 or more years web development experience
      * 3 or more years of Python experience 
      * Experience with service-oriented architecture or microservices 
      * Place great value in testing and writing readable, maintainable code  
      * Understand the complexities of developing and maintaining production software 
      * Strong disposition towards collaboration and communication 
    

Ideally:

    
    
      * Experience or interest in Event Sourcing or Domain Driven Design

------
bwm
Upflow | Paris or Remote (CET -2 / +2) | Full-time |
[https://upflow.io](https://upflow.io)

We're building the reference payment platform for B2B businesses in Europe.

Getting paid on time remains a significant problem for B2B businesses. We're
on a mission to revolutionise how companies manage their outstanding payments.
To do this, we're building a fully fledged payment platform from scratch -
think Stripe but for traditional (non-tech) businesses.

It's an extremely complex and multi-faceted problem which affects almost
500,000 businesses across Europe.

We run on React / GraphQL / Node / Express / Postgres We're still really small
(3 developers) and are looking for great hackers to work across the stack on
problems ranging from payments, security, product and data.

[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/upflow/jobs/soft...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/upflow/jobs/software-
engineer_paris)

~~~
mininao
SE at Upflow here ! I've been working there since the very beginning, and it's
been absolutely fantastic. We have already changed the way a bunch of
companies get paid, and helped them get huge sums of money back to run their
business, and that feels great.

As for the work atmosphere, it strikes a great balance between the
exhilarating ride of launching a startup and the calm and self-care required
to be in it for the long run :)

------
tryprospect
Prospect | Customer Support, Software Developer | Full Time | Kitchener-
Waterloo, Canada | Onsite, Remote |
[https://tryprospect.com](https://tryprospect.com)

We're a startup based out of Waterloo, Canada building a smart, curious, and
driven team that's passionate about making software that helps sales reps sell
better. Prospect is a lead generation platform that intelligently sources
contact data right inside of your web browser in real-time.

The best sales teams from the top tech companies in the world use Prospect to
crush their sales targets.

We are profitable and self-funded (no VCs or investors). We did this because
we want to do what's best for our team and customers (not investors). We have
sane working hours; we don't work weekends, take ample time off, and work ~8
hours a day.

## Open Positions ##

We are currently looking for a:

* Customer Support Representative: [https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/8415](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/8415)

* Software Developer (React / JavaScript): [https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/9442](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/9442)

## Perks ##

* Work remotely or from our office in Waterloo -- your choice

* Benefits (Health, Dental, etc) through our company HSA

* Catered lunches every day and snacks at the office

* Vacation travel spending allowance

* Laptop of your choice

## How to Apply ##

Contact aamir@tryprospect.com or apply at the links above

------
cdaringe
WalmartLabs | Software Engineer, All Levels | $60-$200k base, 10%-20% annual
target bonus, $0-$60k annual RSUs | Portland, Oregon | Onsite | Full Time,
Contract to Hire

We're hiring:

Web developers: Node.js, React, Typescript

Mobile developers: iOS, Android

Our Portland office is looking to grow our services, mobile, and full-stack
engineering teams. NCGs, juniors, mid-level, senior, and above are all welcome
to apply. We're in the center of downtown and have a positive and diverse
community. We have some big initiatives in this year's pipe--get in on the
fun! We're looking for folks to be on site, but some periodic remote work is
just fine.

Over 90% of Americans live within 10 miles of a Walmart store. Over 140
million people shop in 4500+ Walmart stores every week. As such, no one else
is better positioned to deliver the best, most seamless shopping experience,
in-store and online, and that's exactly what our team is set up to deliver.

Interested? Questions? Reach out to me directly at
christopher.dieringer@walmartlabs.com with "hackernews" in the subject line.

------
zulko
Edinburgh Genome Foundry | Senior Software Engineer - Synthetic Biology and
Automation | Edinburgh, UK | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for a computational software engineer or computational
biologist to join one of the largest automated platforms for synthetic biology
globally.

The Foundry is a unique facility at the University of Edinburgh specialized in
large-scale genetic engineering projects for academic and industrial research.
We are automating the assembly of genetic constructs up to chromosome size,
with an ambition to deliver custom DNA seven days a week with minimal human
intervention from order to shipping.

You will help us develop the services that orchestrate our platform, making it
smarter, faster and more reliable. This is a great opportunity to contribute
to exciting research projects (e.g. in gene and cell therapy, metabolic
engineering) while developing expertise in Laboratory Information Management
Systems, software architecture for automation, computer-aided DNA design and
manufacturing, and web development.

Your work will be mainly open-source and have visibility in the Synthetic
Biology and Laboratory Automation communities, enabling biological projects at
an unprecedented scale!

Duration: Until Nov. 2020 in the first instance.

Full job description and application:
[https://www.vacancies.ed.ac.uk/pls/corehrrecruit/erq_jobspec...](https://www.vacancies.ed.ac.uk/pls/corehrrecruit/erq_jobspec_version_4.jobspec?p_id=046558)

EGF website: [https://genomefoundry.org](https://genomefoundry.org)

EGF Software Projects: [https://edinburgh-genome-
foundry.github.io](https://edinburgh-genome-foundry.github.io)

------
mkarlsson
SpikeGadgets | C++ Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE | Full-time

SpikeGadgets is trying something new. Our hybrid approach is to design and
sell powerful hardware that interfaces with an open-source software platform
supported by a large community of scientists and developers. Our goal is to
support the efforts of the open-source community in a commercially sustainable
way.

We strive to make hardware and software with ease of use in mind, but with
minimal compromises in performance or flexibility. We are looking for a Qt/C++
Software Engineer at the earliest possible date. The position is full-time
remote.

Requirements:

\--------------

\- experience in C/C++ and CMake

\- experience developing Qt-based software

\- comfortable working with git

\- bachelor's degree or higher in computer science or a related engineering
field

\--------------

You should answer the following questions in your email(or cover letter):

\- Have you ever contributed to any open source project? If so, what's your
GitHub/GitLab/etc profile?

\- What do we need to know about you?

\- What qualifications do you have?

\- What kind of salary do you expect?

If you are interested, please, send your CV and cover letter ASAP to
magnus.w.karlsson@hotmail.com

------
mvw110
Reliable Robotics | Senior Software Engineer / Flight Software Engineer | Full
Time / Interns | Onsite in Mountain View, CA

\- We are building the system to make airplanes into fully autonomous
airplanes, from taxiing, through takeoff and flight, to landing, and believe
in the future that autonomous flight will make travel and transport cheaper,
easier, safer, and more available to everyone.

The team here is made up of brilliant minds with backgrounds at places like
SpaceX, Google(X), Tesla, Apple, HoneyBee Robotics, Virgin Orbit, NASA, etc
and we work with autonomy, creativity, and freedom to get things done.

If you think self flying planes sound amazing, and look for hard challenges
that you, yourself have the freedom to solve, this is the place for you.

Requirements: \- C++/C Development (Python nice to have) \- Mission Critical
Software Dev \- Interest in Robotics, Autonomy, Aviation

Email me @ mattw@reliable.co OR check out our Jobs Page:
[http://www.reliable.co/#jobs](http://www.reliable.co/#jobs)

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack, or Android | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31M MAU!

As a team of 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408512)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

If you have questions, feel free to drop me a line personally: estlin {at}
remind {dot} com.

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Backend Software Engineer | Phoenix, Seattle or REMOTE (USA) |
[https://www.clearvoice.com](https://www.clearvoice.com) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 300k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent talent network. We supply all engineers with 15" Macbook Pros and
quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living in
Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Stack:

\- React - Frontend

\- Ruby/Rails - Platform API

\- Python - Crawling, Search Index, ML

\- Terraform+AWS - Infrastructure

Currently looking to hire:

* Backend Software Engineer ($90k-$135k)

* [https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/B2A0B579A0](https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/B2A0B579A0)

Mandatory Requirements:

* 3+ years experience as a fullstack or backend developer on a SaaS product

PS: Phoenix has neighborhoods with Cox Gigablast - full duplex gigabit
internet access :)

Interested in another role not posted?

E-mail jeff __4t__ clearvoice.com

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, I would be interested in this role or any role of that may suit my
skills as far as Python or Django goes.

Is the email address that you provided the best method of contact? Just asking
wasn't sure if it is typed as shown because I don't see the @ symbol. :)

------
fheisler
Hunter2 (YC18) | front-end UI/UX specialist | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE |
hunter2.com

Hunter2 teaches secure coding through interactive web apps that developers
exploit and patch. Take a look at a demo lab to see the platform in action:
[https://demo.hunter2.com/demo](https://demo.hunter2.com/demo)

If this looks like an interesting problem to work on, reach out! We're a small
remote team, looking for someone who can help out with a focus on the front
end.

Our primary platform is NodeJS-based, with plans to introduce React soon.

About you:

    
    
      - technical enough to follow the demo lab
      - user-focused enough to have thought up a dozen UI/UX improvements along the way
      - ideally comfortable contributing front-end code beyond visual prototypes
      - actually enjoy CSS?
    

Remote-friendly, part-time or full-time. Cannot sponsor visas.

For a response, please include "H2" in your subject line :)

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (hunter2.com)

~~~
tomca32
What's your company called? I just see * * * * * * *

I'm sorry, I'm sure you heard it a million times, but I just wanted to say I'm
very impressed by the name, and it seems you provide an interesting service as
well.

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Backend Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://getshogun.com](https://getshogun.com) | $80-$120k + 0.25%

Shogun is a storefront builder for eCommerce stores. We have one of the most
popular apps on Shopify
([https://apps.shopify.com/shogun](https://apps.shopify.com/shogun)) and
BigCommerce. We bootstrapped the business to profitability and we're growing
fast. The team of 22 is distributed around the world and we're looking for
more engineers to join us.

On the backend, we use Rails, Graphql, Postgres, MongoDB, Fastly, BigQuery,
and have some newer services in Go.

On the frontend, we use React and Apollo.

We have big plans for the future and we're just getting started!

If you are interested to learn more, email jobs@getshogun.com with your resume
and any questions you may have!

------
namenotrequired
Front-end Developer | TutorMundi | Vila Olímpia, São Paulo, SP - Brazil |
Onsite, Full-time

// Company

TutorMundi helps students get into the universities of their dreams. They are
tutored through our app by the brightest students from the best universities
of the country.

We're a small startup (6 people) that just found product market fit last year
and closed a round of funding recently.

The company was founded in Silicon Valley and the team recently moved into a
beautiful office in Vila Olímpia, São Paulo.

// Role

Front end developer. Know your CSS and JS. If you have some design skills,
even better. You may help out on the JS back end occasionally. You'll be
actively involved in crucial product and growth decisions too.

Required languages:

\- Portuguese

\- English

\- HTML/CSS

\- JavaScript

More information in Portuguese:
[https://github.com/frontendbr/vagas/issues/1742](https://github.com/frontendbr/vagas/issues/1742)

// To apply

To apply email contact@tutormundi.com or any questions to bart@tutormundi.com

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k
|[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is a car insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science and technology to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance
premiums for good drivers as a result. Our core product is a mobile
application that we sell insurance our insurance through. We utilize sensors
within the phone to track driving performance and then offer a quote priced
based off of that driving performance.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 22
states.

We raised a $180M in VC with our most recent round carrying a $1B valuation
with it. We're looking to hire more engineers to join us in building Root

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at chris.evans@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you
promptly.

------
rogerdonut
HAProxy Technologies | Software & Systems Engineers, UI/UX, Dev. Advocate |
Waltham, MA | Paris, France | REMOTE

HAProxy Technologies is the company behind the world's fastest and most widely
used open-source software load balancer.

We're looking for developers stretching across many spectrums: C, Golang,
UI/UX designer, developer evangelist. We're also seeking Senior Systems
Engineers (Linux).

Developer Advocate:

Looking for a developer advocate who can represent us at meetups, conferences,
and anything else that aids in making developers aware of new products,
features, and changes. This role would also assist with content creation.
Ideal candidates are outgoing, up-to-date with industry trends, and come from
a development background.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

UI/UX:

We are looking for UI/UX designer who has experience with designing high-
quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our customers’
expectations.

Senior Systems Engineer:

We are seeking Senior Systems Engineers (Linux) to work out of our Waltham, MA
office or remotely in the EST/CST/MST/PST timezones. Knowledge of HAProxy is a
plus.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

~~~
dencodev
Are you still hiring for the Developer Advocate position? I checked the
website and it wasn't listed under careers.

------
geoblink
Geoblink | Software Engineer| Madrid, Spain | mostly onsite|

We’re a fast growing startup that has already raised close to $8 million in
investment. You would join the POI-Acquisition team as a Software Engineer,
working with the Data Scientists to acquire and process hundreds of POIs on a
daily basis (and more as we keep growing!). This will involve tasks to develop
the back end (Node.js and Python) of different applications (back end services
and internal web apps) to read data from databases or CSV files and process it
in different steps, creating automated pipelines when possible.

Salary: 32K-45K Euros plus stock options, and personal development budget. We
also offer other great benefits.

Email: jobs@geoblink.com or apply here: [https://www.geoblink.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.geoblink.com/work-with-us/)

~~~
kentrado
45K tops and you decided to setup in the center of Madrid. That's either
condemning the worker to a long commute or a low salary.

~~~
geoblink
It is neither condemning our workers to a long commute nor a low salary.
Everyone at Geoblink has flexible working so can pick the days and hours they
work. Moreover we all can work from home whenever we want so commuting is
never an issue. In terms of salary it is actually a competitive offer since
the cost of living etc in Madrid is much lower than in places like London XD.

That being said, if anyone is interested but they think the salary is too low
to live in Madrid please do email me so that I can update our research and
make sure we stay competitive.

We'd love to hear from you!

------
rezaman
Housecall Pro | Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, Junior/Senior
DevOps Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full time |
[https://housecallpro.com](https://housecallpro.com)

We are the operating system for home services labor across the US and Canada.
Funded by top tier VCs, we are focused on making the lives of service
professionals better with technology.

Our Engineering team is extraordinary. We’re a hardworking and focused team
driven to deliver industry-leading tech to our service pro customers. Our
success is their success. Our team of entrepreneurial, client-focused team
members are the "engine room" of Housecall Pro.

See full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.housecallpro.com/careers](https://www.housecallpro.com/careers)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $90k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles ONSITE | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

At Replicated we are building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple
for SaaS vendors to deliver to enterprise customers. We are looking for
hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer tools and solving
challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be working with a
talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript, and
contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. These roles will be
exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

Those interested in technical customer success, quality assurance, or support
roles are invited to get in touch as well.

------
ankitoshniwal
Sr. (and above) Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer | Netskope Inc |
San Francisco Bay Area | Onsite | Visa | Full Time

We’re changing the way enterprises think about Security. Our goal is to be the
leading cloud security and analytics platform globally. Netskope (series F
funded) is the leader in cloud security. We believe that people and companies
should be able to collaborate without limits, working safely across the cloud,
web, devices, and locations. Fortune Magazine as one of the top 100 cloud
companies in the world.

We have multiple openings for Sr (and above) Software Engineer - Site
Reliability Engineer position in our San Francisco Bay Area HQ.

If you are tired of feeling like a cog in the wheel and want to work on
interesting and technical challenges then reach out to me on
atoshniwal@netskope.com and let's chat!

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | Several Roles | East Lansing,
MI | ONSITE | [https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US with over $4 billion in assets. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and on-prem
hosting.

Network Engineer:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=6c655feb-b350-4975-b291-65f884e823bd)

Information Security Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=3603677f-818e-4939-9261-2cd8c8226ba9)

Director of Project Management:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=00c47ee5-e0dc-47dd-88ab-1a1359958d12)

Information Security Intern:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=b301e589-30fa-44aa-
bde6-22a74edde197)

User Experience Intern:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=b0849460-c78c-44d4-840e-745ae5b86397)

------
juhohei
Reaktor | Senior Software Engineers | NYC | Full-time

Reaktor is a strategy, design, and engineering company based in NYC, Helsinki,
Tokyo and Amsterdam. Our New York office is growing fast and we're always on
the look-out for the most talented software engineers to make sure our teams
are filled with best in class individuals. We might all have climbed far up
the career ladder in our past lives, but here we leave our titles at the door
and work together to get shit done with clients like HBO, Michael Kors,
Nasdaq, Samsung, Supercell, and Finnair.

You can find more information on the role here:
[https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?ut...](https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?utm_source=HN)

------
beermann
Pacifica Labs Inc. | Front-end Developer, Back-end Developer, Engineering
Manager | San Francisco, CA, Madison, WI | | Onsite or Remote | Full-time |
[https://thinkpacifica.com/](https://thinkpacifica.com/)

Pacifica is the one of the largest mental health platforms in the world.
Having launched in January 2015, over 2.6 million people have now signed up to
improve their health and wellbeing through our mobile applications. Come help
us change the way people think about mental health. We also have some big
announcements we will be making soon and are looking to expand the team
quickly.

Skills: Front-end: HMTL, javascript, CSS, Angluar JS. Back-end: Java, Jetty,
Postgresql, Redis, AWS

Please reach out to dale [at] thinkpacifica.com and include "HN" in the
subject.

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered products improve decision
making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global burden of disease
through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we process data and
stitch together information about patients (have 295M US lives), doctors,
hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven company and growing fast. We have significant
traction and revenue.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientist

* Sr. Data Scientist

Engineers:

* Engineering Manager - Data Engineering

* Staff Software Engineer

* Sr. Software or Data Engineer

* Sr. DevOps Engineer

Product / Design:

* Sr. Product Manager

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django

------
philipp-spiess
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | JavaScript, React, WebAssembly |
[https://pspdfkit.com/web](https://pspdfkit.com/web)

We’re looking to hire frontend engineers to join our team working on PSPDFKit
for Web. We are building a modern PDF SDK with technologies like React, Flow,
Jest, and WebAssembly. Our customers host the PSPDFKit for Web Docker
container themselves or rely on our WebAssembly renderer.

If you’re interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a
remote first culture, that iterates quickly using a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, check out our job posting: [https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer/](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/frontend-engineer/)

------
jeffreygsilver
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Software Engineers, Product Managers, Product Manager Lead,
Engineering Interns (Summer 2019) Managed by Q is the platform for office
management. We make it easy to run an office by connecting office managers to
vendor who can fulfill orders in a wide array of categories like cleaning,
maintenance, staffing and more. We're looking for engineers and engineering
managers who are interested in joining our ~24-person team of fast-moving,
empathetic, and driven engineers. I'm an engineer at Q - feel free to email me
directly at jsilver@<our domain> if you have any questions!

~~~
dophsotc
Hello,

Can you share what technology stack you use? Are you entertaining applications
through mail?

Thank you.

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite We are
building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose?
Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing
fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software which will
be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior
ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus,
but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, golang, python.

Contact: careers@summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
sabalaba
Lambda | System Software / GPU Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco,
CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite | Full Time We're looking for a system software
engineer who wants to build a deep learning GPU cloud management system. You
will:

* Architect and author GPU cloud management software

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, Staistics, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a *NIX shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Resume to work@lambdalabs.com.
[https://lambdalabs.com](https://lambdalabs.com) for more info about our
company.

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

Scala Developer (m/g) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/) Any
questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in creating fin-tech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.2 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can’t sponsor visas, unfortunately.

------
alexHW
Harness Wealth | Frontend Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time Harness
Wealth ([https://www.harnesswealth.com](https://www.harnesswealth.com)) is
dedicated to helping clients effectively unlock financial opportunity to
achieve their best financial future through a holistic and personalized
approach. We provide clients with a unified data platform that enables them to
manage their financial picture. We then pair them with a highly curated set of
top tax, financial and legal advisers, and power those ongoing relationship
with our proprietary technology. About the role: You will work with the
product and design team to bring to life the Harness Wealth application. Some
examples of projects you would have the opportunity to work on include dynamic
web and mobile accessible interactive financial dashboards, multi-user
communication tools, matching and relationship support experiences. As a core
engineering member in the early days of our company’s history, you’ll be
having a direct impact on how future engineers will think about applications
at Harness Wealth and empower our customers in having an incredible financial
advisory experience.

Skills: - Strong client architecture expertise - JavaScript, React, ES6,
Redux, Flow, Webpack - Development tools like Git, Cypress - Translating
product and experience wireframes into reality using CSS and javascript -
Experiential CSS animation capabilities

Contact lei@harnesswealth.com if you are interested

------
hwealth2
Harness Wealth | Frontend Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time Harness
Wealth ([https://www.harnesswealth.com](https://www.harnesswealth.com)) is
dedicated to helping clients effectively unlock financial opportunity to
achieve their best financial future through a holistic and personalized
approach. We provide clients with a unified data platform that enables them to
manage their financial picture. We then pair them with a highly curated set of
top tax, financial and legal advisers, and power those ongoing relationship
with our proprietary technology. About the role: You will work with the
product and design team to bring to life the Harness Wealth application. Some
examples of projects you would have the opportunity to work on include dynamic
web and mobile accessible interactive financial dashboards, multi-user
communication tools, matching and relationship support experiences. As a core
engineering member in the early days of our company’s history, you’ll be
having a direct impact on how future engineers will think about applications
at Harness Wealth and empower our customers in having an incredible financial
advisory experience.

Skills: - Strong client architecture expertise - JavaScript, React, ES6,
Redux, Flow, Webpack - Development tools like Git, Cypress - Translating
product and experience wireframes into reality using CSS and javascript -
Experiential CSS animation capabilities

Contact lei@harnesswealth.com if you are interested in learning more

------
hwealth1
Harness Wealth | Frontend Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time Harness
Wealth ([https://www.harnesswealth.com](https://www.harnesswealth.com)) is
dedicated to helping clients effectively unlock financial opportunity to
achieve their best financial future through a holistic and personalized
approach. We provide clients with a unified data platform that enables them to
manage their financial picture. We then pair them with a highly curated set of
top tax, financial and legal advisers, and power those ongoing relationship
with our proprietary technology.

About the role: You will work with the product and design team to bring to
life the Harness Wealth application. Some examples of projects you would have
the opportunity to work on include dynamic web and mobile accessible
interactive financial dashboards, multi-user communication tools, matching and
relationship support experiences. As a core engineering member in the early
days of our company’s history, you’ll be having a direct impact on how future
engineers will think about applications at Harness Wealth and empower our
customers in having an incredible financial advisory experience.

Skills: - Strong client architecture expertise - JavaScript, React, ES6,
Redux, Flow, Webpack - Development tools like Git, Cypress - Translating
product and experience wireframes into reality using CSS and javascript -
Experiential CSS animation capabilities

Contact lei@harnesswealth.com if you are interested

------
harnesswealth
Harness Wealth | Frontend Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time Harness
Wealth ([https://www.harnesswealth.com](https://www.harnesswealth.com)) is
dedicated to helping clients effectively unlock financial opportunity to
achieve their best financial future through a holistic and personalized
approach. We provide clients with a unified data platform that enables them to
manage their financial picture. We then pair them with a highly curated set of
top tax, financial and legal advisers, and power those ongoing relationship
with our proprietary technology.

About the role: You will work with the product and design team to bring to
life the Harness Wealth application. Some examples of projects you would have
the opportunity to work on include dynamic web and mobile accessible
interactive financial dashboards, multi-user communication tools, matching and
relationship support experiences. As a core engineering member in the early
days of our company’s history, you’ll be having a direct impact on how future
engineers will think about applications at Harness Wealth and empower our
customers in having an incredible financial advisory experience.

Skills: - Strong client architecture expertise - JavaScript, React, ES6,
Redux, Flow, Webpack - Development tools like Git, Cypress - Translating
product and experience wireframes into reality using CSS and javascript -
Experiential CSS animation capabilities

Contact lei@harnesswealth.com if you are interested

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building a better, smarter foundation for software development
to help you answer questions about your code. Our code search allows you to
instantly search across all of your company's private code using powerful
regular expressions, and our browser extension provides go-to-definition and
find-references while you are looking at code in your browser on GitHub and
other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and Yelp use
Sourcegraph on a daily basis.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Master plan: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)
Product roadmap:
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)
Our code is open source:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
Jobs page:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

~~~
ramanahuja
Are you guys open to Intern positions this summer ?

------
jgyllen
Peek | Backend Engineer, Principal Platform Engineer, Sr iOS Engineer, Web
Team Lead | San Francisco & Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in San Francisco and Seattle. We're well-
funded and are growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here: > Backend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b048c8491](https://grnh.se/b048c8491) > Principal Platform
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/bc186d791](https://grnh.se/bc186d791) > Senior iOS
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5cb706351](https://grnh.se/5cb706351) > Web Team
Lead: [https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1](https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email jacob AT peek DOT com.

------
rheidiant
Rheidiant | Senior Backend Engineer | Houston | REMOTE or ONSITE |
[https://www.rheidiant.com](https://www.rheidiant.com)

Rheidiant is a venture-backed startup deploying industrial internet of things
(IIoT) and machine learning technologies that help power and energy companies
mitigate risk and increase productivity.

Responsibilities \- Lead the development and support of backend deployments of
Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) platform \- Develop software to run on
company, client and cloud servers \- Deploy and maintain cloud resources on
AWS Required skills and experience \- 5-10 years of relevant industrial
experience with backend software development \- Experience with functional
programming in a production environment \- Experience with or willingness to
learn OCaml and ReasonML \- Proficiency with various Javascript frameworks and
libraries in Node.js \- Python and its math-based packages SciPy, NumPy. \-
Expertise in managing cloud infrastructure on AWS or other providers \-
Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB \- System administration of Linux environments.
Data security, TLS, encryption, hashing Bonus experience \- Experience with
implementing machine learning algorithms in production environment \- Machine
learning libraries TensorFlow, Theano and/or PyTorch \- Experience in frontend
development and familiarity with React \- Experience in mobile development
and/or React Native \- Embedded systems programming in C/C++

Apply at careers@rheidiant.com

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA, San Jose, CA and Atlanta, GA | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Some of our open positions: | Director of Fullstack | Engineering Manager |
Software Engineer, Backend Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Embedded
Systems | Software Engineer, Frontend | Software Engineer, Full-Stack |
Software Engineer, Full-Stack Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Mobile
Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Reliability | Software Engineer, Web
Application Security

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

To see our full list, visit:
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
headspin1
HeadSpin | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time

We are a 40-person startup building a global platform for testing mobile
applications, and gaining insights into their inefficiencies. Companies test
their applications on real devices distributed around the globe on our
network, and are able to measure a wealth of information about the
application's behavior.

Tech stack: python, go, swift, C, nodejs, angular, appium.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/headspin](https://jobs.lever.co/headspin)

------
vnchr
StockX | Detroit | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://stockx.com/jobs](https://stockx.com/jobs)

From HR: "StockX is the world’s first 'stock market of things' for high-
demand, limited edition sneakers, streetwear, watches, and handbags. Launching
in 2016, our live marketplace allows users to anonymously buy and sell limited
edition consumer products with stock market-like visibility."

From an engineer:

    
    
      - Kanye West, Snoop Dogg and Ice Cube all visited our offices in the last month. Snoop took pictures with people. 
      - We're well funded, growing fast. Just closed Detroit's largest VC round ($44MM from GV, Battery). 
      - Engineering team is doubling to 120ish in the next 6 months.
      - Our edge team is doing cool stuff with serverless. We're over a billion invocations of our lambda functions a month. 
    

Tech Stack:

\- Clients: iOS with Swift + Android moving from Java to Kotlin + React/Redux
on web \- Edge/Serverless: Cloudflare (workers are coming!), AWS API Gateway,
AWS Lambdas (Node.js), DynamoDB/Redis for caching \- Backend Services:
PHP/MySQL moving to Node.js and Go microservices with Kubernetes, Redis,
Postgres, other things \- DevOps: AWS! Terraform! So many things! \- Other:
Really depends on the team. There's autonomy to try new things. What do you
want to use?

Link above has some job descriptions and ways to apply. Thanks!

------
whoishiringyc
Unnamed Yet | CTO & Co-Founder | Germany, Hamburg or Berlin | Full-Time |
ONSITE

Use your chance to design a product from scratch. I am searching for someone
experienced in the app development and mobile area. We are building an App
trying to change the restaurant industry. Think of a combination of Groupon
and Open Table. We already have more than 200 restaurants as partner. You can
start on technical green grass. You would... * Have the chance to build a
product from day one * Be responsible for building the app (whether we
outsource parts or build everything in house, I rely on your expertise) and
securing the quality of the app * Assess and develop new features and manage
third party integrations * Hire your own tech team, take responsibility for
your team and the product * get a great amount of equity in the company

Interview process: virtual session(s) with CEO; on-site beer and pizza with
CEO; work out your own contract as you will be the first person you will hire
for your tech team;) Contact me: whoishiringyc@gmail.com (if you are german,
application in german is absolutely fine) Avoid the confidence gap and reach
out to me without bullshit-speak. I am interested in… _a brief introduction of
you as a person._ what projects did you work on in the past? References are
really appreciated. _what experiences do you have in the app industry?_ what
companies did you work for? _why do you think you are the right person to
build a tech team /app from scratch? _which programming languages are you
capable of?

Take the chance. Apply.

------
faithlifedevs
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX | San Francisco | ONSITE | Data Engineering, SREs, Node | Full-Time |
Can sponsor

BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers investors opportunities
using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with
USD or other fiat currencies.We are the largest crypto exchange on the planet
by volume and are hiring talented individuals who are passionate about solving
difficult challenges and empowering universal financial freedom.

In the words of one of our female technologists: “Not only is this group the
most talented and accessible team I have ever had the pleasure to work with,
but BitMEX is intentionally contributing to the elimination of the pervasive
tech=male paradigm that exists through so many industries. At no point have I
felt like a diversity hire, but instead I know I am appreciated for my skill
set. I can now say with pride that I look forward to coming into work and
actively anticipate it, to work every day with these uniquely talented
individuals on a multitude of projects. I don't know if I have ever had such
enthusiasm for my job.”

Check out bitmex.com/careers for more details and please send a copy of your
resume to people@bitmex.com if you are interested in learning more. In San
Francisco, our highest priorities right now are Data Engineers, SREs, and Node
Engineers. In Hong Kong, our highest priorities are KDB Engineers and Java
Engineers.

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
karthikksv
Dialbot | Full-stack developer | Remote (US only) | Full-time |
[https://dialbot.co/](https://dialbot.co/)

We’re a small, fully remote and self-funded company that helps sales teams
connect with prospects faster over the phone. Our customers use our product
daily (~10,000 calls/day) and give us regular feedback. Because we’re self-
funded, we avoid the hyper-growth of traditional VC startups, and we believe a
few people can accomplish a great deal. We validate before we build, work on
our own schedule, and execute on a focused vision.

This role is ideal if you like to work across the stack, routing calls through
our event-based SIP softswitch, displaying real-time call information in our
UI over WebSockets, or processing streaming audio for speech recognition. We
use TypeScript/Node.js, Ruby, React, and Postgres. We appreciate knowledge of
these specific technologies, but it isn’t required.

What we’d love to see:

    
    
      - Preferably 3+ years of full-time experience, but not required
      - Experience that shows you’re comfortable with both back-end and front-end
      - You like working closely with product and sales to drive customer success
      - You’re not afraid to say “I don’t know,” but that doesn’t stop you from learning
    

Please reach out at eng@dialbot.co and feel free to include your resume, why
you’re interested, and anything else that’s relevant.

------
classyjim
Seatfrog -
[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-)
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We closed our Series A funding in
mid-2018. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a last minute upgrade
to business class when it suits you? And do it at your fingertips without
blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable curiosity to not just
accept how things are done. With offices in London, Sydney and Tokyo, we’re
working with innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent
what travellers can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at
jamesp@seatfrog.com for more information. We are hiring across Product &
Engineering. Key roles - Senior Software Engineer
-[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23)
\- £75,000 - £85,000 and UI/UX Designers
-[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)
-[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

------
zoschin
Elenas | CTO | Bogotá, Colombia, Latin America | Fulltime | Onsite

Elenas is Latin America’s top social selling platform which enables thousands
of users to earn extra income by promoting new and exciting consumer good
brands. We have secured 500k USD in funding from Polymath Ventures, were
chosen as one of the top 15 new tech startups in Latin America for TechCrunch
Startup Battlefield ([https://tcrn.ch/2PoT8ik](https://tcrn.ch/2PoT8ik)) and
are rapidly expanding across Colombia.

We are actively looking for experienced full stack-developers who can join
this early stage team and lead our technical strategy and own our digital
product. We offer competitive compensation, support in moving to Colombia,
equity packages and the chance to work with an international team of
entrepreneurs from Latin America, the US, and Europe. Either Spanish or
English are a requirement, but this is a great chance to explore Latin America
and learn the language if you are looking for a new challenge and adventure.
Let us know if you have any questions!

Current open roles:

-CTO([https://jobs.polymathv.com/2abf55911](https://jobs.polymathv.com/2abf55911))

-Full Stack Developer ([https://jobs.polymathv.com/885f5d291](https://jobs.polymathv.com/885f5d291))

Tech stack: React Native, Flask, Javascript, Postgres SQL

------
purerandomness
Sompani UG | Software Developer & Ops, Engineering and Data Science positions
| Berlin

With us, you'll build something people love, from scratch. We have to be truly
Agile and deliver in quick, little iterations. We also can't afford unstable
code or unreliable systems. We take Software Crafting and Site Reliability
Engineering very seriously. You will plan and grow software and systems as if
it’s you own company. Your time at an early-stage startup like us will be a
unique opportunity to grow Engineering/Ops skills and have fun at the same
time.

What you bring to the battlefield:

You know your way around PHP and/or Python and/or JAVA and/or JavaScript
and/or (Postgre)SQL. You have some exposure to JS/CSS/HTML5 doing modern
frontend work, possible wit a Frontend Framework like Vue, Angular or React.
You’ve used your favourite browser's Developer Tools You have installed Linux
somewhere once or twice.

Your responsibilities:

Help us design and implement new features and grow infrastructure. Improve our
CI/CD pipeline (GitLab). Deploying on a Friday night and actually enjoying the
weekend is our end-game. You'll research and implement algorithms from the
Machine Learning, Statistics and Natural Language Processing (NLP) domains to
improve critical parts of our product. Plan and grow Cloud infrastructure
(AWS).

Write me, I'll reply to all messages: artjom@sompani.com

------
dangsd
Stride Software | Full Time | Front-end, Back-end | San Francisco Bay Area |
Onsite | [https://getstride.com](https://getstride.com)

Stride is building a product to power marketers to innovate without
constraint. We connect to streaming data from sites, apps, and products, as
well as any enterprise data warehouses. Non-technical teams are able to
understand the data behind their uses and orchestrate powerful aggregations,
filters, segmentations, and triggers to drive personalized marketing campaigns
through our point and click UI.

Under the hood, our engineering team is building an extremely powerful near
real time data processing pipeline hosted on AWS and using the latest and
greatest technologies available. We are passionate about using the best tool
for the job, automation, testing, and continuous integration. We are looking
for software engineers who are excited to learn and contribute across the
stack, work collaboratively with team mates across the company to solve our
customers problems, and define and carry our values. We're building on AWS
(including Aurora, RDS, Kinesis, Sagemaker, and Lambda), Snowflake,
Kubernetes, Docker, CircleCI, TypeScript, Node, React, and Mobx.

[https://www.getstride.com/careers](https://www.getstride.com/careers) or
danny@getstride.com

------
laurenargoai
Argo AI | Various Engineering Roles | Pittsburgh, PA, Palo Alto, CA or
Dearborn, MI | Full-time | Startup | ONSITE

Argo AI was founded to tackle one of the most challenging applications in
computer science, robotics and artificial intelligence with self-driving
vehicles. Argo AI is developing and deploying the latest advancements in
artificial intelligence, machine learning and computer vision to help build
safe and efficient self-driving vehicles that enable these transformations and
more.

Argo began with our co-founders, Pete and Bryan, in late 2016 and has already
expanded to over 400 employees across 6 locations.

We’re looking for engineers to join our talented teams in a variety of areas
(machine learning, platform, front-end, back-end, computer vision,
hardware/firmware, etc.).

Tech stack: React, Typescript, D3.js, Python, Go (Golang), Java, C++, C, AWS,
Docker, Kubernetes.

Benefits include: High-quality healthcare, equity ownership, unlimited
vacation, daily catered lunch, matching 401(k), free parking or commuter
benefits, fitness reimbursement, paid parental leave and more.

See specific jobs and apply here: [https://www.argo.ai/join-
us/](https://www.argo.ai/join-us/) or contact me directly at lbrady@argo.ai

\- Lauren Brady, Technical Recruiter
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/laurenmariebrady/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/laurenmariebrady/)

------
zwentz
Bluebeam Atlas | Front-End & Back-end | Dallas, TX | Onsite | Full-time

The construction industry is adopting technology at a feverish pace. These
days you won't just see people carrying large rolls of blueprints on a job
site, but also laser scanners, mobile apps and wearables. It's not just people
either, drones and robots are making to their way to the job site in ever
greater numbers.

What you won't see is how all of these new technologies work together.

Bluebeam is on a mission to make the construction site of the future safe,
efficient, and connected. We believe the products we're building will improve
the way the architectural, engineering, and construction industries work, and
we need your help to build them.

Front-end:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bluebeam/jobs/1495594](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bluebeam/jobs/1495594)
\- For front-end, React and/or Angular experience a plus, experience with
hybrid and native a big plus.

Back-end:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bluebeam/jobs/1528230](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bluebeam/jobs/1528230)
\- For back-end, experience with RPC frameworks (gRPC, Thrift, Avro) and
experience with Go a plus.

I'm the hiring manager for these positions. Please apply at those links and
send me a note at zwentz@bluebeam.com. If you have questions please comment or
email me at the same address.

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead & QA | REMOTE & San Francisco, CA|
Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Engineering Leads & Software Developers (particularly
frontend folks!). Our engineering team is about half based in our San
Francisco office and half remote (remote for us is PST +/\- 3 hours). Tech
stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of people
that really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and
users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat with people
about healthcare, startups, whatever. Also I'm in the Encinitas/San Diego area
in case you are close and wanna grab coffee. Contact info's in profile.

~~~
Klathmon
Are all of the positions remote-ok or only some?

~~~
famousactress
Good question! Engineering team is half-distributed so those are remote-ok,
though I'm actually not sure about QA but can find out.

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)
Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates.

Factual is the location data company that the world’s most valuable brands and
technology companies trust to understand and intelligently grow their
businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts build the
best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and transform their
businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on places and people
worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | www.sonder.som

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. Our software powers everything from running our
warehouse/supply chain for furniture and consumables, to managing housekeeping
operations, to a fantastic booking and guest experience. It's Airbnb, Doordash
and Amazon fulfillment systems all under one roof!

All openings: [https://grnh.se/7b42419a2](https://grnh.se/7b42419a2)

Here are a few open engineering roles: Senior Data Scientist:
[https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662](https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662)

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2](https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2)

Senior Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/75babe9e2](https://grnh.se/75babe9e2)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2981a7052](https://grnh.se/2981a7052)

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/0f156e352](https://grnh.se/0f156e352)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

------
kbredis
Redis Labs | Course Instruction and Curriculum Engineers | ONSITE in Mountain
View, CA (REMOTE possible) | Full Time |
[https://redislabs.com/company/careers/](https://redislabs.com/company/careers/)

The Redis Labs education team is hiring engineers to teach the world about
Redis!

Senior Course Instruction Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer interested in helping us to
build out our classroom education program (and teaching it!). This is a
fantastic role for a technical person who enjoys sharing their knowledge with
others and traveling to do so. As an early member of the Redis Labs education
team, you’ll have the chance to make a big impact. Send us a note at
redislabs.courseinstructor@applynow.io

Curriculum Software Engineer

Redis University
([https://university.redislabs.com](https://university.redislabs.com)) is
already off to a great start, and we’re looking for software engineers to help
continue it! The curriculum software engineer designs and presents online
courses while building out our education platform. If you’re a jack-of-all-
trades, renaissance-person software engineer who loves teaching, drop us a
line at redislabs.curriculum@applynow.io

For both roles, we offer competitive compensation; stock options; medical,
dental, vision; unlimited PTO; 401k.

------
floore2018
Jellynote | Senior Back-end | Paris (visa sponsorship possible) | Full-Time |
€50k - €70k

Jellynote is the go-to social network for musicians. Playing on your
instrument has never been more fun, with sheet music, video tutorials and a
community of like-minded musicians practicing the same song. You can ask for
tips, show off your progress or even book a 1-to-1 lesson with the musician
you admire!

We operate on Web, iOS and Android. We have around 1.5 million unique visitors
each month, with traffic and revenues both growing at double digit rates.

You are a back-end developer with 5+ years of experience in Python and Django,
with a few years of DevOps experience in a high traffic environment (> 50k
requests per day). Aside from developing new features, coding APIs, you’ll
also be asked to participate in database design (admin, data transfer,
clusters, backup, recovery processes) and oversee releases.

Must-have: \- 5 years experience with Python (v2.7) \- 5 years experience with
Django (best if familiar with v2.x) \- API REST \- Database knowledge, MongoDB
and PostgreSQL \- Automation (Jenkins CI/CD, Git hooks) \- Docker \-
Experience with Container Orchestration Services (like Kubernetes, ECS or
Swarm) \- AWS Products (S3, SQS, EC2, ECR, ECS) \- Based in Paris, or willing
to relocate (sponsorship possible!) \- Proficient in English

Send your resume to contact@jellynote.com if you're interested!

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe|Boston, MA | Onsite
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com). Wellframe helps
healthcare organizations support every aspect of health beyond the four walls
of care delivery. Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours,
yours, and the generations to come.

Data Scientist: will work alongside healthcare domain experts to uncover novel
insights from raw data, and train production grade models that will augment
our platform’s capabilities
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/d387f9c1-09c6-446c-991e-62c7...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/d387f9c1-09c6-446c-991e-62c7259dafe9)

Director of Data Science: managing the team and leading day to day operations
of our Analytics and Data Science Team.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/c5ca7885-f959-47a8-a7a4-772c...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/c5ca7885-f959-47a8-a7a4-772cfeb345c8)

Full Stack Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, PostgreSQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/56618358-cee7-4845-b824-1d17eb3f1745)

For more info or any questions, reach out to Ashley, ajohnson@wellframe.com

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs)

Build the future of teamwork.

Asana is a leading work management platform for teams. More than 50,000
organizations and millions of users across 195 countries rely on Asana to
focus on the work that matters, including Airbnb, Disney, KLM Air France,
NASA, Uber and Vox Media. Our highly recognized culture spurs innovation and
business results, and for the last two years, Asana has been named a Top 5
Best Place to Work by FORTUNE and one of Glassdoor’s Best Places to Work.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Product, in Vancouver: [https://grnh.se/17c436191](https://grnh.se/17c436191)

* Software Engineer, Android in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/7682b4df1](https://grnh.se/7682b4df1)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1](https://grnh.se/0b5a502b1)

* Engineering Generalist in New York: [https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61](https://grnh.se/4ffea1d61)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering)

------
beezee
BondLink | Junior/Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA, US | ONSITE | Full
Time

We are a small team of Scala engineers who care about rigor and proving our
code correct. We use advanced functional tools and techniques to ship
reliable, rot-proof software. Presently that includes things like scalaz,
generic type-level programming, free monad based programs, and monadic logging
among others, and we eagerly embrace new approaches that help us to do our
jobs better. If these things are familiar you will feel right at home, if they
are interesting to you and you want to learn, you will find a safe and
supportive environment to grow on the job (many of us have learned most of
these things here at work.)

About the company:

BondLink provides a SaaS platform to bond issuers in the $4 trillion municipal
bond industry. We have recently raised a large Series A, we have strong
revenue growth, and we are already working with many of the largest issuers in
the country.

The company was founded by a former Massachusetts Assistant State Treasurer
who raised nearly 25 billion in funding for the state and set the gold
standard in the industry for transparency and investor outreach, partnered
with a multiple-time startup founder with several successful exits under his
belt.

We have deep expertise and credibility in the industry we serve, great
product-market fit, a strong footing with a ton of momentum, and a great
handle on our software delivery.

If this sounds like something you'd want to be a part of, shoot an email to
brian(at)bondlink(dot)com

------
gobrana
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Web Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a more fulfilling way to
work and live.

We're a multidisciplinary, fully remote team that’s passionate about creating
products, like Todoist and Twist, that improve people’s lives. We thrive on
innovating new solutions to old productivity challenges and we seek to rethink
how productivity tools are made.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
CHRONEXT
Junior to Senior Software Engineers - Developer (PHP) | CHRONEXT | Cologne,
Germany | young company with Start-up atmosphere | Full-Time | ONSITE | Visa-
Support | German & English | [https://chronext-
jobs.personio.de/job/52406?language=en#](https://chronext-
jobs.personio.de/job/52406?language=en#)

What we do: CHRONEXT ([https://www.chronext.de/](https://www.chronext.de/)) is
a global online platform for luxury watches. Our mission is to create the best
experience to buy, service and sell luxury watches, bringing together watch
enthusiasts from all over the world.

Our team designs and develops a cloud-based microservice-oriented technical
solution for the fulfillment of customer orders. We work agile with Scrum
using many modern technologies and approaches such as PHP 7.2, Symfony 4,
Vue.js, Slim, CI / CD, TDD, AWS-Stack, Docker...

How we work: • Code review policy • Regular Dev Academy sessions to share
personal projects • Developers Wiki • Regular Meetups hosted by us: Chance to
start Tech Talks • All team members are involved in decision-making on which
technology to use to solve a problem

If you want to know more, please drop an email to Raphael (Lead Developer):
raphael.syed@chronext.com or a WhatsApp: +49 (0) 152 22693760

------
neuromancer2701
Commscope | Software Engineer | Onsite in Forest,Va | Full Time | Multiple
levels and positions available

We are a small group of embedded linux engineers working on the first digital
DAS(Distributed Antenna System). If you want to live in the country with a 20
or less minute commute and a great debt into income ratio Central Virginia is
the place.

4 position are currently available:

Electrical Engineer [https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-
Engineer%2C-Electrical...](https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-
Engineer%2C-Electrical-VA-24551/524421700/)

Senior FPGA Engineer [https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Senior-
Engineer%2C-FPG...](https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Senior-
Engineer%2C-FPGA-VA-24551/532009300/)

Senior Software Engineer [https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Senior-
Software-Engine...](https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Senior-Software-
Engineer-CC%2B%2B-VA-24551/532156300/)

Software Engineer [https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Software-Engineer-
CC%2...](https://jobs.commscope.com/job/Forest-Software-Engineer-
CC%2B%2B-VA-24551/532311800/)

If you have any specific questions feel free to message me.

~~~
trianglesphere
Hi, I'm an undergrad and I noticed that Commscope runs internship programs at
other sites and for other positions. Would you guys be willing to set up an
internship for this site/team?

------
numbsafari
Bainbridge Health | Software Engineer | Philadelphia (PA USA) | Full Time |
Onsite

Hospitals have invested billions in equipment and systems to catalog and
monitor the medication administration workflow, with little to no realization
of any return on those investments. With Bainbridge Health, hospitals are
finally able to make improvements, measure their impact, monitor for
regressions, and measure ROI, with very little effort on an ongoing basis.

Alongside our customer and industry partners, we are developing the first
comprehensive system for managing medication safety and governance. We are a
spin out of Children's Hospital of Philadelphia, located Center City
Philadelphia.

As an early member of our engineering team, you will play an integral role in
the operations, planning, and development of our product services, with a
focus on our Med O.S. platform and operations. You will report to our Chief
Technology Officer as part of our Product Engineering team. You will
collaborate closely with our Customer Success team and take a proactive role
in technical development decisions and execution. We are looking for a
motivated engineer who is eager to roll up their sleeves and contribute to our
mission.

Our stack includes Python, Go, BigQuery, Kubernetes, VueJS, Google Cloud
Platform.

You can find the full job description, and submit your resume here, or look up
my email via my profile: [https://www.bainbridgehealth.com/software-
engineer](https://www.bainbridgehealth.com/software-engineer)

------
ciferkey
Galatea Associates | Associate | Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, NC and
London | ONSITE

Galatea Associates has established a rock-solid reputation among Wall Street
investment banks for delivering mission-critical systems in a timely and
efficient manner. We've built this reputation with our excellent teams and our
unique organizational approach. Some of the largest financial firms in the
world choose to partner with Galatea. Read about some of our past projects
here: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/about/projects/](http://www.galatea-
associates.com/about/projects/)

Associates at Galatea excel at combining technical skill with industry
knowledge. Associates don’t just write code, they interact with our clients to
understand their challenges and continue to work with them until they have
built solutions that work. We strongly emphasize growth and learning in our
Associates. Senior members pass on their development, client interaction, and
team management skills and give them the opportunity to take on more
responsibility. We want Associates to feel empowered to control their future
here.

To learn more about Galatea Associates, current career opportunities
(Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, NC and London), our fun and unique
culture please visit: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-
openings/](http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-openings/) or submit resume
and letter of interest directly to: careers@galatea-associates.com

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | Singapore | Full Time | REMOTE | US$50-60k

I'm looking to fill two programming roles - both are full-time remote, but you
must be able to work at least 4 hours during Singapore office hours (ie. 9am
to 5pm, excluding weekends). You'll be doing remote pair programming during
this time, so you must have excellent English and a good internet connection.

Role 1: C++ / Objective C++ Programmer for Feather Apps - [https://Feather-
Apps.com](https://Feather-Apps.com)

You will help extend Google's Flutter library to run smoothly on macOS and
Windows. You'll also develop the front-end Flutter app in Dart, and the back-
end service in Java (Tomcat with MySQL database). Apply to: jobs@feather-
apps.com

Role 2: Java Programmer for Solar Accounts -
[https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk](https://www.SolarAccounts.co.uk)

This is a client-server accounting application with SWT Java desktop client
and Java tomcat server. The focus is on security - it is the only accounting
software to offer end-to-end encryption of financial data. You must have
excellent object-oriented design skills. You'll be adding features to the the
SWT Java client, updating the website, and developing a port to Android and
iOS using Flutter and J2Objc. Apply to: jobs@solaraccounts.co.uk

------
ZenSystem
Instacart | Mostly San Francisco, some Toronto| Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/e21ebb601](https://grnh.se/e21ebb601)

Roles Open:

    
    
      - Design
      - Product Managers
      - Mobile Engineers
      - Machine Learning 
      - Security Engineers
      - Data Science
      - Infrastructure
      - Software Engineers
    

We're aiming to become the world leader in online groceries.

[https://grnh.se/e21ebb601](https://grnh.se/e21ebb601)

------
jtanderson
Salisbury University | Assistant Professor of Computer Science | ONSITE
Salisbury Maryland

Salisbury University is a "Regional Comprehensive" university on the eastern
shore of Maryland, serving almost 9000 students with a focus on teaching but
with tremendous support of student and faculty research pursuits. It is a
growing university in it's "space" of education, a little bit out of the way,
geographically, but a great place to live if you want out of the big city but
still like a diverse and active community.

Our CS program is growing, with huge support from the state and
administration, and we're looking for basically all walks of computer science
phd's. Check out our department
([http://salisbury.edu/mathcosc/](http://salisbury.edu/mathcosc/)) and give us
a look!

Disclosure: I'm a member of this hiring committee and a second-year tenure-
track faculty. However, I cannot express enough what a pleasant surprise it
has been to work here! I came from a strong R1 university, so was unsure of
what I'd get, but when I visited to interview, the department and campus
culture blew me away with how friendly and supportive they are of each other
(especially compared to my high-pressure grad school experience).

Official job link: [https://www.salisbury.edu/administration/administration-
and-...](https://www.salisbury.edu/administration/administration-and-finance-
offices/human-resources/careers/index.aspx)

------
fremont_emeline
Boston Consulting Group Gamma | Senior Software Engineer | Paris or London |
Full-Time | ONSITE

You will be responsible for advanced software solutions to support BCG Gamma’s
analytics platform and clients. Your strong analytical skills and ability to
develop innovative problem solving solutions will support mission critical
decision analytics for our clients. Additional responsibilities will include
developing feature enhancements to our platform, developing industry-leading
analytics software solutions and methodologies and provide talks and papers in
industry leading conferences on behalf of BCG Gamma. We are looking for
talented individuals with a serious commitment to software development, data
science, large data analytics and transforming organizations into analytics
led innovative companies.

Programming: Python, GO, C++, Java, Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript DevOps:
Docker, Kubernetes, CI/CD, Terraform, unix-based command line Full stack
development: GraphQL, React Data: SQL, Spark, Hadoop Data Science and machine
learning (Pandas, Scikit learn) Deep learning (Tensorflow, Keras etc.) Cloud:
AWS/Azure/Google

To apply:
[https://talent.bcg.com/apply/SearchJobsGamma](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/SearchJobsGamma)

------
dustinlakin
Popdog | Frontend/Backend Software Engineer | Santa Monica (Los Angeles), CA |
Full-Time | Onsite

Popdog ([https://popdog.com](https://popdog.com)) is a technology and services
company focused on fixing core problems in the esports and live streaming
industry. Our technical team is working to build the backend of gaming to
support both our talent (Inlcuding Ninja, Shroud, LIRIK, summit1G,
TimTheTatman and many more: [https://loaded.gg/](https://loaded.gg/)) and
streaming/esports as a whole. We are looking for talented frontend and backend
engineers to work with us in Los Angeles (Santa Monica, CA).

* Frontend: Typescript, React, GraphQL, Webpack [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-2270037...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/0c6443a2-09c5-4a27-a536-2270037..).

* Backend: Experience with Go, Python, Ruby or JavaScript (Typescript) [https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed0...](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog/3377b4f4-2b54-4a78-a9ad-1a40ed0..).

All Available Positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/popdog](https://jobs.lever.co/popdog)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Local or
Remote | [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader).

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at
one of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously
sold companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former
Chief of Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Are you empathetic, driven, and intellectually curious?

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

Stack: Python (Django), AWS, PostgreSQL, Typescript, React

To Apply: email me at josh@sourceress.com

~~~
ultrasounder
Glad to see P.hD not a requirement. Are you willing to interview folks with
"out of band" software experience, as in developing test automation software
for electronics manufacturing?

~~~
thejash
Definitely looking for very capable software engineers, but we're actually
very open to different backgrounds and domains.

Feel free to reach out -- we try to respond to everyone :)

~~~
ultrasounder
Thanks Josh. Will reach out!

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE, Full-
Time, VISA | [https://www.ccds.io](https://www.ccds.io) At the CCDS, we're
applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient care and reduce
inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded within a
hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia, GE,
and Nuance, we have the hardware, translational expertise, and financial
support to execute on our mission.

We're expanding aggressively and are hiring across the org. In particular, the
ML team will be scaling and is seeking skilled engineers with varying levels
of ML experience, from junior roles for those with less time in industry to
more senior positions for those who have a proven track record of shipping
product. We offer competitive salaries, visa sponsorship, (unsurprisingly)
great health benefits, and a mission that you can be proud to describe to
friends and family.

If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in profile). I'm Director
of ML for the org and will personally respond to any questions you may have.

------
taharaz
Pubfront | Android Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE | www.pubfront.com
\- About Pubfront

At Pubfront, we help publishers and media companies succeed with their online
strategy. Our technology is proven, easy to use, and we can set it up quickly.

We are continually improving the capabilities of the white-label eCommerce
technology for the publishing industry, as well as looking for new areas where
we can make a difference for our customers.

\- We are looking for Senior Android Developer

You live and breathe Android, recite the User Interface Guidelines in your
sleep and your left eye starts twitching when somebody fails to comply with
best practices. You are committed to building reliable and usable apps, and
can showcase multiple such apps that you’ve worked on in the past. As part of
a team of developers, you are adept at cooperating with others as well as
working independently.

Pubfront maintains several Android apps that are branded variations of the
same codebase. You will be taking over development of these and take
responsibility for keeping them up-to-date, implementing new features and
releasing new versions

Full description here: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-android-developer-
advancement-...](https://thehub.dk/jobs/senior-android-developer-advancement-
opportunities-to-mobile-app-lead)

------
dmohs
Broad Institute | Boston, MA |
[https://www.broadinstitute.org/](https://www.broadinstitute.org/) | Onsite |
Full Time

Data sciences hold the potential to propel our understanding and treatment of
human disease. The Broad Institute is a deeply-collaborative scientific
institution that is transforming medicine and human health by building
software solutions to process and analyze scientific data on an unprecedented
scale. Our products are used by thousands of disease researchers across the
globe, processing petabytes of genomic data, and regularly consuming millions
of core-hours in a week. Learn more here:

[https://www.broadinstitute.org/careers/software-
engineering](https://www.broadinstitute.org/careers/software-engineering)

Multiple positions open:

Senior software engineer and tech lead, front and backend
[https://broad.io/aou-tech-lead](https://broad.io/aou-tech-lead)

Senior software engineer, frontend [https://broad.io/terra-senior-
eng](https://broad.io/terra-senior-eng)

Software engineer, frontend & data visualization:
[https://goo.gl/yTWppD](https://goo.gl/yTWppD)

Questions: bmccann@broadinstitute.org

------
FiddlerNero
Yale University ([https://www.yale.edu](https://www.yale.edu)) | New Haven,
CT, USA | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for a Senior Software Engineer. We’re an in-house custom
development “consultancy” building small to medium sized web and mobile
applications in support of research, teaching and learning, and other
University activities.

We're looking for an experienced developer to build high-quality, well-tested,
and robust web and mobile applications (our primary stack is Rails and React),
make and guide application architecture decisions, and help to support and
remediate existing applications. Ideal candidates will be self-motivated,
collaborative, and passionate about education and mentoring others.

To view the job description and apply please visit
[https://bit.ly/53581BR](https://bit.ly/53581BR). If you have any questions
please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at} yale {dot} edu. Thanks!

------
swampie
Xriba | Barcelona & Rome | Full-Time | Onsite (Remote is an option if you
leave in Europe) | Backend Engineer, Devops, Junior Data Scientist |
[https://xriba.com](https://xriba.com)

Xriba Team is looking for several tech profiles to scale the infrastructure of
our products and to build our core platform on Google Cloud. Financial
Accounting and Transparency can be done better: founded in 2018, Xriba has the
purpose of simplify the process for our customers and provide meaningful KPI
to bring their business to the next level.

Based in Rome (Italy) and Barcelona (Spain) we want to build an awesome tech
team that follow agile principles to deliver value to our users.

\- Backend developers should have good knowledge of .NET (Core) or Java but be
elastic enough to learn and code in other languages (Go and
Javascript).Experience in coding and releasing in microservices environment is
a plus.

\- For devops position we are looking for people that have worked with Cloud
Providers (Azure, Amazon or GCloud), have knowledge of containerization and
orchestration through Kubernetes, be capable of create CI/CD pipelines and
monitor the operations in our production environments.

\- For Data Scientist position experience in build ML models for document
tagging and OCR technologies and to extract data to build meaningful
dashboards and KPI.

For questions or to apply please send an email to hiring AT xriba.com or
matteo.fiandesio AT xriba.com with your CV attached and we will be more than
happy to contact you for an interview.

------
ericcf
Northwestern University | Developer | Chicago | Onsite | Full-time

The Institute for Sexual and Gender Minority Health and Wellbeing (ISGMH),
based in Northwestern University’s downtown Chicago campus, is the largest
LGBTQ health research institute in the world that connects scholars from
numerous disciplines with the sexual and gender minority community in order to
foster collaboration and stimulate new research. ISGMH’s in house software
development team Research Application Design and Development (RADD) is looking
to expand and has numerous job opportunities for developers with varying
levels of experience. If you’re interested in a developer position, please
send your resume and cover letter to radd@northwestern.edu. For more
information about the institute, please visit
[https://isgmh.northwestern.edu/](https://isgmh.northwestern.edu/)

Note: Northwestern University is an Equal Opportunity, Affirmative Action
Employer of all protected classes, including veterans and individuals with
disabilities. Women, racial and ethnic minorities, individuals with
disabilities, and veterans are encouraged to apply. Hiring is contingent upon
eligibility to work in the United States. Experience and interest in working
with LGBTQ communities is preferred.

------
mertens
CrazyGames | [https://www.crazygames.com/](https://www.crazygames.com/) |
Leuven, Belgium | REMOTE Front-end Engineer and ONSITE Technical Product
Manager

With recent technologies such as WebGL and WebAssembly, the browser has become
a powerful gaming platform. High-quality 3D graphics and near-native level
performance are becoming possible without the need for downloads, apps, or
platform-specific development. We are building the tools to allow game
developers to use this opportunity.

Our browser games platform is already reaching more than 10 million people per
month. We are self-funded, profitable, and fast-growing. We are currently
looking for people to join our team:

\- Technical Product Manager (LEUVEN, BELGIUM) - [https://angel.co/crazy-
games/jobs/491769-technical-product-m...](https://angel.co/crazy-
games/jobs/491769-technical-product-manager)

\- Front-end Developer (REMOTE) - [https://angel.co/crazy-
games/jobs/472387-front-end-developer](https://angel.co/crazy-
games/jobs/472387-front-end-developer)

More information here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

------
dhammack
Voloridge Investment Management | Quant Analyst | Jupiter, FL | Full-time |
ONSITE

Voloridge Investment Management is an SEC registered investment advisor that
implements bleeding edge machine learning techniques to solve the extremely
challenging problems of modeling and predicting financial markets. At
Voloridge we are passionate about expanding our knowledge and capabilities.
Enthusiastic, highly analytical and hardworking individuals make meaningful
contributions to the design and implementation of our investment strategies,
which are based exclusively on the predictive models developed by the research
team.

Top Reasons why you want to work for Voloridge Investment Management:

• Work alongside a world-renowned Data Scientist and several Kaggle
competitors including 2 Grandmasters; one who held the Highest Rank of #1

• 401k retirement plan, $1 for $1 match up to 4% of compensation

• Highly Competitive Base Salary

• Profit Sharing Bonus

• Regular in-office massages, weekly lunches, stocked kitchens with snacks,
fruit and drinks

• Work off the Intracoastal and 3 minutes from the beach

• Work in an office chosen by South Florida Business Journal as one of the top
10 Coolest Offices in South Florida

More details available at: [https://voloridge-investment-
management.hiringthing.com/job/...](https://voloridge-investment-
management.hiringthing.com/job/95078/quant-analyst)

------
dboyd
Lendeavor | San Francisco, Columbus, Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.lendeavor.com/](https://www.lendeavor.com/)

Lendeavor is a FinTech company operating in the healthcare space,
headquartered in downtown San Francisco with a satellite office in Columbus,
Ohio. We're a team of hard-working, values-first individuals with diverse
backgrounds in finance, technology, credit, education, and law.

We're changing the way private healthcare practices access critical business
financing. We believe that healthcare practices form the cornerstone of
American communities, and that practitioners' ability to serve their
communities depends largely on access to a wide array of financial services.
We've built a platform that makes it easy for the country's 350,000 dental,
veterinary, optometric, and medical practice owners to obtain low-cost
financing to buy, expand, and equip their practices.

Open Positions...

    
    
      - Executive Assistant (San Francisco, CA)
      - Office Manager (San Francisco, CA)
      - Senior Back-End Software Engineer (San Francisco, CA)
      - Senior Front-End Software Engineer (San Francisco, CA)
      - Vice President of Engineering (San Francisco, CA)
      - Director of Human Resources (San Francisco, CA)
      - Product Designer (San Francsico, CA)
      - Sales Development Representative (San Francisco, CA)
      - Vice President of Sales (San Francisco, CA)
      - and many more...
    

More details:
[https://www.lendeavor.com/careers](https://www.lendeavor.com/careers)

------
TomAnthony
DistilledODN is a bootstrapped SaaS startup unit inside a larger Digital
Marketing agency. We are 5 core team members, looking to hire two more roles
immediately. We literally created the market we operate in and are building an
exciting platform. We are passionate about being the best place for the best
people to work, and value an open and welcoming culture.

Front-End developer | London, UK | Onsite/Remote This role is primarily
working on our app (think CMS), but also our marketing site. You will have a
lot of leeway to rebuild things should you wish. You will be able to work
remotely most of the time, but will need to be at our office in London about 4
days a month (when we try to all be together). More info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilled/bbcd231a-bd7b-45fc-a717-2939...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilled/bbcd231a-bd7b-45fc-a717-2939a4d1f64d)

SRE / Devops | London, UK | Onsite/Remote Infrastructure is critical to our
platform, with a tight coupling between our app and the infrastructure, which
makes for a lot of fun challenges to work through! You will be able to work
remotely most of the time, but will need to be at our office in London about 4
days a month (when we try to all be together). More info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilled/c0786e6a-f85d-4121-b5d9-4a9c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilled/c0786e6a-f85d-4121-b5d9-4a9cc335646a)

More about the platform here:
[https://odn.distilled.net/](https://odn.distilled.net/)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
Josh_At_Kyruus
Kyruus | Principal Software Engineer (Backend) | Boston, MA | Full Time |
Onsite w/ WFH option | Salary - 110k-160k + Equity -
[https://goo.gl/rBEuCM](https://goo.gl/rBEuCM) Technologies:
Python/Flask/Django, React, PostgreSQL, AWS, Elasticsearch

At Kyruus, we're improving health care by optimizing the way patients get
matched to doctors. Did you know that while it may take weeks to get an
appointment, doctors are often over 30% under-booked? And when you finally get
in, how do you ensure it's the best doctor for your needs? Our products are
web applications to help solve patient access problems in hospitals and make
healthcare more efficient.

We are humans helping humans expedite and enhance the patient journey, so
patients can get the care they need when they need it. Come help us change
healthcare!

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

We're signing up customers at a rapid pace, and we need Engineering support to
continue to build and improve both consumer-facing and enterprise-class
applications

Become a Kyruuvian here!! -
[https://www.kyruus.com/careers](https://www.kyruus.com/careers)

------
wmock
Sown To Grow | Data Scientist | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-Time | ONSITE

Sown To Grow is an early-stage EdTech startup that develops products that help
students become better learners. Using our products, students set learning
goals, enter and track their own performance on activities, and record
reflections on the strategies they’re using to drive their own learning
forward. The company has received seed funding from highly selective,
innovative funds including Imagine K-12 (now Y-Combinator EdTech), Impact
Assets, Jane VC, and others.

We are a small, nimble team that is inspired to make a difference in the world
while building a successful business. Before starting Sown To Grow, our
founding team spent several years working in both the private sector and
schools/districts. We care deeply about building a product that positively
impacts student outcomes and makes teachers’ lives easier.

We're looking to build out a new core area of our business and we're hiring
for a full-time Data Scientist role - check out our listing and let me know if
you're interested in chatting more!

\+ Apply: [https://angel.co/sown-to-grow/jobs/466361-data-
scientist](https://angel.co/sown-to-grow/jobs/466361-data-scientist)

~~~
ramanahuja
Are you guys looking for Interns?

------
stevejackson
E-accent | Ruby on Rails Mid-level Developer | Australia | REMOTE | Full-time
| USD $60,000 (approx. AUD $76,000 plus superannuation)

[https://www.e-accent.com](https://www.e-accent.com)

E-accent is a long-running Ruby on Rails team with people in five countries,
aiming to bring light in the darkness of corporate software. Our projects tend
to be large, complex and interesting. Our core team works in Australia, the
Netherlands and China.

We’re looking for a mid-level Ruby on Rails developer in Australia willing to
work remotely. You should have a good working knowledge of rails, including
writing automated tests. You'll be collaborating with a small team of
developers online.

We offer:

\- Ruby on Rails projects \- Occasional front-end work, typically React \-
Remote work \- A small, friendly, supportive team \- An actual 40-hour work
week \- No pair programming, and few meetings (just the ones we need) \-
MacBook Pro and any other software/hardware you need \- Australian full-time
working conditions: 4 weeks of paid vacation, a few extra personal days to use
at your discretion, and the standard national holidays every year \- Yearly
CPI salary increases

Our stack: Ruby, Rails, React, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Ubuntu/Mac, Ansible,
GoCD, Github, Rspec, Cypress

Read more about us at our careers page:
[https://www.e-accent.com/careers](https://www.e-accent.com/careers)

Please send your cover letter, resume and/or Github link to jobs@e-accent.com.

------
mmcgove12
BounceX ([https://www.bouncex.com/careers/](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/))
| New York, USA | Full-time

Founded in 2012, BounceX’s People-Based Marketing Cloud is the first new
channel with scale in 10 years. We have offices in NYC, San Francisco, and
London and were recently named the fastest-growing SaaS company in America by
Inc Magazine & Deloitte.

. We're currently hiring:

\- Principal DevOps Engineer- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=813755](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=813755)

\- Senior Software Engineer- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=689128](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=689128)

\- Principal Data Engineer- [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1174606](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1174606)

We are looking for someone that is actively interested in solving the most
interesting problems in the industry! Along with that, we are working with
some of the most cutting edge tech out there!

If interested feel free to apply or reach out to Michael.mcgovern@bouncex.com

------
simpja
Goldman Sachs | Software Engineer | London/New York/Bengaluru/Tokyo | ONSITE,
VISA | [https://www.gs.com/careers](https://www.gs.com/careers)

We're looking for talented and enthusiastic software engineers to join
Securities Settlement Engineering at Goldman Sachs. We're a global team
located in four regions with internal clients in twenty cities; all our
projects are driven by collaboration across the Technology, Securities and
Operations divisions as well as with industry counterparts. We build the
platforms which communicate with agent banks, central counterparties and
depositories around the world to process settlement of equities and fixed
income securities. Our applications are integral to the Firm's trade
processing architecture, which means that our team is a great place to gain a
full understanding of many securities business lines and industry processes.
We've just finished a multi-year legacy software & hardware decommissioning
programme and have many interesting and exciting projects on the horizon.

Tech stack: Java, DB2, Sybase, JavaScript (React and Angular), ElasticSearch,
C++

The business domain we work with offers many challenging and interesting
problems to solve. You'll have the opportunity to design and create solutions
using open source or industry-standard tools and libraries across our suite of
in-house-built applications.

Get in touch ->
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/simpja/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simpja/)

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE or REMOTE

Clover is reinventing health insurance by working to keep people healthier.
We're looking for seasoned engineers and data scientists to help us solve the
most complicated problem in the world: healthcare. We're using sophisticated
data analytics, custom software, and machine learning to coordinate care and
build a clearer model of our member's health and risk factors. We are on a
mission to help seniors and low-income members live healthier while keeping
costs down. This is an opportunity for those who want to be at the
intersection of health and technology and thrive in a collaborative
environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles:
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

To learn more about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

------
shashikumar
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore, India (ONSITE) | Both contract &
employment | 75 paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance |
Competitive compensation | Apply here-
[https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders.

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

We are currently looking for a developer experienced in Java ecosystem - Java,
J2EE, Spring MVC / Spring Boot, Hibernate, REST, TDD, message brokers,
Elasticsearch, microservices, caching, authentication etc.

MountBlue's vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, our business is running coding bootcamps for entry-level
programmers on the most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
sebslomski
Pure Labs | Software Engineer (Django / React) | Munich, Germany | ONSITE We
support corporates & early stage startups as partner for building digital
products. With our expert team lead by founders, CxOs & VPs of successful
startups, we cover the whole product development process – in-house. Our track
record of 6 co-ventured companies and 30+ happy clients in just 6 years is
proof of our expertise.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join our team working on backend
applications with Python/ Django and/ or frontends with React.js.

What to expect:

\- An exceptionally talented team, led by experienced serial entrepreneurs
with a solid track record.

\- A clear vision to create an environment where people can be successful &
most efficient building tech products.

\- 100% responsibility for what you do & lot of room to grow.

\- A yearly budget of 1.000 Euro budget for personal growth.

\- Top notch devices also for personal use.

\- On-the-job coaching and regular, detailed feedback for your personal
development.

\- Yearly company vacation (We are going to Greece this year :-))

Feel free to get in contact with me (Co-Founder of Pure Labs) directly via
sebastian@purelabs.io. For more information about Pure Labs visit
[https://purelabs.io](https://purelabs.io) or
[http://jobs.purelabs.io](http://jobs.purelabs.io).

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is the most trusted cryptocurrency & bitcoin tax software. We have
partnered with TurboTax and Coinbase and are working on making cryptocurrency
tax filing simpler and more secure, starting with Australia, Canada, UK, and
USA.

Ultimately, we think an individual should be able to move their money anywhere
in the world instantly at any time without having to be at the mercy of a
third party. We believe that being the true owner of your money and other
digital assets is a powerful idea. If this excites you, please let us know!

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $300M in crypto assets across 50,000+ connected exchange accounts
      * Profitable
      * On track to grow 10x YoY
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital (Coinbase’s first seed investor), Juan Benet (Filecoin), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m

Job Description: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-
engineer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-engineer)

------
anoggl
ARTURO | Software Engineer | Chicago | Full-Time Onsite

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1055099932/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1055099932/)

Arturo is a deep learning spin-out from a Fortune 500 company focused on
delivering highly accurate measurement and predictive data for the Property &
Casualty (P&C) Insurance, Reinsurance, REIT, and PERE markets.

Responsibilities:

•Building APIs following a spec •Creative problem solving •Be excellent at
communication and collaboration •Distributed Systems and Software Architecture
development for SaaS at scale •Handling data at scale

Job Skills & Qualifications:

•Python experience preferred •Familiar with REST •Familiar with Gitflow and
GitOps •Familiar with modern software practices including code reviews,
version control, feature creation, creating readable code, understanding and
improving overarching, and estimating requirements. •Comfortable with Cloud
Services in general and CI/CD •Familiarity with product-engineering concepts
•Behavior driven development or BDD •Sprints / Agile / SCRUM / Standups / epic
vs task / spike / punt / timebox / Kanban •LEAN vs Agile vs Waterfall vs SCRUM
•NoSQL, SQL experience •Docker experience

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-end Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer-1/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer-1/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-engineer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform. We believe in giving smart and creative people the
freedom and autonomy to do great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
emmanuel_1234
Omnistream | Singapore | Full-time | ONSITE preferred * About us *

Omnistream is a Singapore-based company working in the field of retail data in
South East Asia. We "turn data into profit" by wielding technology, notably to
optimize assortment and logistic (machine learning, operational research, time
series analysis) on one end, and optimize marketing (machine learning,
recommendations, ...) on the other.

* Our team *

We are a very lean team with a decent work-life balance and a good spirit. We
cherish personal accountability and autonomy, and a nerdy sense of humour.

* Open positions *

\- Data Engineer: to collect, process, clean, verify various amount of various
quality data from various source. Technology used: Python, Postgres, AWS. -
Data Scientist: to develop clever, pragmatic models to improve the baseline.
Our motto is that _all models are wrong, some are useful_. Tech used: R,
Python, SQL. We actually build cool stuff, we don't suck too much and we are
looking for strong individual contributors.

* Apply *

The application process is designed to be less painful (feedbacks are welcome)
and starts with a short treasure hunt.

Take a look here to know more and how to apply: [http://omnistream.co/job-
opportunities/](http://omnistream.co/job-opportunities/). Happy to answer any
questions here.

------
Trids
Major League Baseball | Full-stack Software Engineer | New York | Full-time |
Onsite

Major League Baseball is looking for software engineers to help build the
technology that powers baseball. You'll be working on systems that are
consumed by teams, broadcasters and millions of fans a day.

We are looking for strong backend and full-stack engineers. Our stack includes
Java, Python and React.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/ad86d63e1](https://grnh.se/ad86d63e1)

~~~
lastsunday
Just an FYI, your link, and the mlbam careers page, seem to be dead.

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience. Our products include Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, and
programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript, Python, Scala, Swift, Ansible, AWS
Services, Docker, React, Android, iOS, and a little bit of plain grit.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Software Engineer
      * Senior Software Engineer
      * Staff Application Security Engineer
      * Test Engineer, OMS
      * Senior Python Developer
      * Senior Engineering Manager, Link Mobile
      * Service Desk Manager, Smart Cities
      * Director, Programmatic Partnerships
      * Senior Data Analyst
      * Lead Sales Coordinator
      * Senior Associate, Field Engineering
      * Associate, Field Engineering
    

See and apply to roles here:
[https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs](https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs)

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 | Senior
Front-end Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Toronto,
Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y
Combinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech, Abbvie and many more
of the best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript + Typescript (React frontend, Node.js backend, MongoDB), AWS
(S3, cloudfront)

Team: 12 people total, 5 developers

Onsite only

Email your resume to katya at biorender.com

More info on the position: [https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-
developer/](https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-developer/)

------
pravinchaubey
Salt Lake City, UT, Senior Lighting Electrical Engineer, Full time; Contact
email : pchaubey@control4.com

Control4 is looking for a Senior Lighting Electrical Engineer. The Senior
Lighting Electrical Engineer will be responsible for developing next
generation Control4 Lighting products as well as supporting existing product
lines. He/She will define requirements, detail specifications, develop
lighting hardware with system level/holistic approach to optimize performance
and cost, from input to output. Position requires teamwork with existing
lighting team and designing to high performance standards

Responsibilities Create, control and release design documents (Technical
Requirements Document, schematic, layout, gerber, test procedure, bill of
material, etc.) Tune and optimize the performance of analog and digital
circuit designs for home lighting control systems including stand-alone
dimmers, switches, and outlet modules. Develop wireless as well as
centralized/panelized lighting solutions for both US and international
markets. Responsible for ensuring product passes all regulatory certifications
for US and international markets. Design robust, maintainable, elegant, and
lasting solutions to meet a wide variety of requirements and feature sets
while working closely with product management, mechanical engineering,
firmware engineering, operations and other engineering groups to deliver top-
quality products to customers. Perform competitive product analysis and
benchmarking Must be able to identify, articulate and mitigating technical
risk early in the development process Evaluate supplier capabilities and drive
OEM/ODM partners to meet quality, cost and feature requirements

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Bitcoin Exchange | Software Engineers c Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) / www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market. The
company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of its development
teams.

At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more
freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We’re looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: backend (rust,
go, etc.) Frontend API(php/js/react/redux), crypto/payment (node.js, bitcoind,
litecoind, etc.), devops (php/python/c++/go, infiniband, hpfs), mobile dev
(react native), between others.

Here are the highlighted roles for February | Software Engineer Trading
Technology | Software Engineer, Backend Cryptowatch | Frontend API | Data
Engineer | Sr. Business Systems Analyst

Feel free to send me an email with your contact information (phone, Github,
LI, resume, or other) to ryanz@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one of the
vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
STRiDEX
Zume Inc. | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://zume.com/](https://zume.com/)

Recently raised $375m [https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-...).

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. To achieve our objective, we must facilitate the provision of
wholesome, affordable food on a global scale and in a sustainable manner. We
are meeting this challenge by providing an end-to-end, scalable platform that
reduces the time and distance between clean food sources and dense population
centers, using cutting-edge automation and transportation logistics. By
developing better tools and processes, we can feed people healthier,
sustainably-grown food, delivered fresh and free from chemical stabilization.

Our stack:

* Node, Express, Vue, Javascript, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, RabbitMq

* Moving from large monorepo to smaller services in TypeScript using docker and GCE

All open positions (Seattle, San Francisco, Mountain View):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume)

------
turadg
Quizlet | Staff Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, California | Full-time |
ONSITE Quizlet | Senior Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, California |
Full-time | ONSITE

=Engineer better learning=

Every month on Quizlet, more than 50 million active learners from 130
countries practice and master more than 300 million study sets on every
conceivable topic and subject. Quizlet is a popular and fast-growing consumer
tech company used by 2 in 3 US high school students and 1 in 2 college
students.

I'm hiring for a new team that's focused on making Quizlet even more effective
for learning and to extend Quizlet to new learning use-cases. The team will
create new learning experiences and invest in foundational building blocks
such as a knowledge graph and smart question generator.

Required Qualifications \- 4+ years experience building web applications \-
Experience working with both client-side and server-side technologies \-
Proficiency with React and UI design \- Proficiency with server API design and
data modeling \- Excitement about the impact your work could have on the lives
of students and teachers every day

Preferred Qualifications \- Experience teaching, tutoring or designing
curriculum \- Experience with NLP \- Experience with data science or machine
learning

If you have Senior or Staff level experience described above and want to
innovate in technology for learning, please send resume to
turadg+hackernews@quizlet.com

There are many other positions too:
[https://quizlet.com/jobs](https://quizlet.com/jobs)

------
singlow
LeanDNA | Austin, TX | [https://www.leandna.com/](https://www.leandna.com/) |
ONSITE | Full-time

LeanDNA streamlines supply chains by finding opportunities for inventory
reduction and improving on-time delivery performance through its A.I. and
Collaborative Analytics platform. We are a series-A funded startup with a
well-established customer portfolio and strong revenue, but we're still pretty
small and a fun place to work with lots of perks and great benefits.

Multiple positions open:

Engineering - QA Test Engineer for REST API, ETL and web applications

[https://www.leandna.com/careers-qa-test-
engineer/](https://www.leandna.com/careers-qa-test-engineer/)

Senior Customer Success Engineer

[https://www.leandna.com/careers-senior-customer-success-
engi...](https://www.leandna.com/careers-senior-customer-success-engineer/)

Sales - Enterprise Account Executive

[https://www.leandna.com/careers-enterprise-account-
executive...](https://www.leandna.com/careers-enterprise-account-executive/)

If you don't see a position that matches you here, we are always interested in
hiring sharp, motivated people. So drop us a line and tell us about yourself.

Questions: jobs@leandna.com

------
gcav
Dataiku [https://www.dataiku.com|](https://www.dataiku.com|) Paris, NYC, Other
| Multiple Roles | Full-time Onsite or REMOTE

Dataiku is the centralized data platform that democratizes the use of data
science, machine learning, and AI in the enterprise. With Dataiku, businesses
are uniquely empowered to move along their data journey from data preparation
to analytics at scale to Enterprise AI. By providing a common ground for data
experts and explorers, a repository of best practices, shortcuts to machine
learning and AI deployment/management, and a centralized, controlled
environment, Dataiku is the catalyst for data-powered companies.

My version: Dataiku is a product company that makes a data science platform
for coders and analysts alike.

In December 2018 we raised $101M Series C:
[https://pages.dataiku.com/101million-
series-c](https://pages.dataiku.com/101million-series-c)

Enterprise customers include GE, Unilever, Sephora, and hundreds of others.

Hiring across engineering, sales, sales engineering, well...pretty much
everywhere. View roles and apply here:
[https://www.dataiku.com/company/careers/](https://www.dataiku.com/company/careers/)

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. More info here ->
[https://blockstack.org/what-is-blockstack](https://blockstack.org/what-is-
blockstack)

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers page
[https://blockstack.org/careers/](https://blockstack.org/careers/) and read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

See all of our open positions here: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

Our priority roles include a Head of Engineering, UI Engineer, Product
Designer, Head of Open Source, Product Marketer, and QA Engineer.

Please email gina@blockstack.com with any questions.

Blockstack PBC is proud to be an equal opportunity employer and deeply cares
about building a diverse team. Benefits include remote work options, token
grants in addition to equity compensation, and a budget for learning and
education. We also offer 100% paid gold health benefits, daily lunch, and our
NYC HQ is centrally located in Flatiron.

------
LaurenVigilant
Vigilant Web | VP of Eng, Product Manager, Data Manager | NYC | Onsite | Full
Time

VP of Engineering: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/1ec7b69f3c99-vp-of-
engineering?...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/1ec7b69f3c99-vp-of-
engineering?source=hackernews)

Product Manager: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?so...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?source=hackernews)

Data Manager: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/5b2421cc483c-data-
manager?sourc...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/5b2421cc483c-data-
manager?source=hackernews)

There’s an abundance of valuable public data out there, but it’s buried in
siloed, balkanized government databases where it lies largely unusable.
Vigilant is a platform for public records data search and monitoring. We
unlock that information, make it actionable, and help our customers leverage
it to make critical decisions.

Our customers span financial services, politics, public affairs, and media.
Our product suite includes a universal search layer for public data and
sophisticated monitoring systems.

Our team is a mix of engineers, open data geeks, and political researchers.
We’re looking for candidates comfortable in a high-growth, fast-paced
environment. We value tenacity, a commitment to learning, collaboration and
direct communication, diverse opinions, and a deep-seated belief in the power
of data to inform and improve how things get done.

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer - Backend, Senior Data Scientist - Analytics, Senior Data
Scientist - Modeling, Senior NLP Engineer, Senior Technical Program Manager,
Senior Product Manager, Senior UX Designer, Customer Success Engineer, Senior
Data Journalist, Account Manager, Director of Account Management, Market
Development Manager, Senior Account Executive, Chief Revenue Officer, VP of
Marketing

------
ct_hiring
Convertelligence
([https://www.convertelligence.no/](https://www.convertelligence.no/)) | Lead
Infrastructure Engineer | Full time | Oslo, Norway (ONSITE)

Convertelligence is a Norwegian company that specializes in conversational AI.
Our customers include some of the biggest corporations within banking,
hospitality, travel and IT in Scandinavia. Our product is Kindly, a platform
for building chatbots. Kindly uses machine learning and natural language
processing to make chatbots smart enough for conversations with humans.

We are looking for a Lead Infrastructure Engineer to join our team in Oslo.
You will be working with our data science team to build scalable and reliable
infrastructure to facilitate rapid experimentation and shipping of our machine
learning models. Our data science team works on continuously improving the
natural language understanding powering the chatbots. Join an experienced and
highly motivated team that wants to iterate quickly from ideas to production-
ready cloud services!

Keywords: Google Cloud Platform (GCP), Docker, Kubernetes (k8s), Amazon Web
Services (AWS), continuous delivery (CD), language technology, NLP

Language requirements: English is enough to get started working, but if you
don’t speak Norwegian (or Swedish/Danish) you can take a class paid for by the
company.

You can read more about our tech, the position, and send your application at
[https://convertelligence.homerun.co/lead-infrastructure-
engi...](https://convertelligence.homerun.co/lead-infrastructure-engineer)

------
nfm
UsabilityHub | Melbourne, Australia | Senior Software Engineers, Senior
Product/UX Designer | Full-time | Onsite

UsabilityHub is hiring senior engineers and a product designer to join our
team in Melbourne. If you’re not familiar, we help businesses be more human-
centered by making user research easy to conduct and fun to participate in.

We’re a bootstrapped, profitable, and sustainable company, with a focus on
building great products, not chasing growth for the sake of it. Our product
team (currently one senior developer and three technical founders involved in
the product) works efficiently using modern practices and tooling, and
together we get a lot done, despite everyone choosing to work a 4 day week.

Ideally you’re a generalist who is capable across back-end (Ruby, Rails,
Postgres) and front-end (Typescript, React, Redux, Webpack), but if you
specialize in one area and are still getting up to speed in the other, don’t
let that dissuade you from applying. It’s more meaningful to us that you’re a
great developer and a keen learner.

We’re offering…

\- $115k - $125k AUD base salary (FTE) + super

\- the option to work 0.8, 0.9, or full time

\- the option to regularly work from home

\- generous paid parental leave (14 weeks primary / 6 weeks secondary)

\- profit share scheme among employees

\- a warm, friendly & relaxed team

For more info, and to apply, see the full job listings:
[http://bit.ly/2MK9Zrk](http://bit.ly/2MK9Zrk)

------
mathildepatmon
Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The connected car API for
developers.

Here are our open roles:

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/d12c8c8e-8382-45ef-
beb4-e731a...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/d12c8c8e-8382-45ef-
beb4-e731a94a01d5)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/953a4076-a269-4f5c-a2fc-9b8e1...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/953a4076-a269-4f5c-a2fc-9b8e17989553)

\- Developer Relations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/366373c9-fe40-4c60-9928-a6208...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/366373c9-fe40-4c60-9928-a62085d81d79)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/14d0626c-d288-4607-b2a7-06ab2...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/14d0626c-d288-4607-b2a7-06ab241a7aa4)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/e8ba9448-1f03-471a-bb2c-f1019...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/e8ba9448-1f03-471a-bb2c-f1019cc3e701)

Feel free to reach out to our internal recruiter directly!

mathilde@smartcar.com

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer / Software Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto.

We have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels (co-op to senior). We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on
software engineers who can wear multiple hats in an agile team within our
Enterprise Information Management group. We do DevOps & Software Development
to better manage our Big Data Lake and advanced analytics platform.

We run a cluster with thousands of cores, petabytes of data and terabytes of
RAM. We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Why TD? We offer a great work life balance, and the opportunity to work in a
dedicated big data team of over 100 engineers.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
      * Automates by default
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
      * Cloudera and Elastic (ELK) stacks
      * Test automation tools and techniques
      * Configuration management
      * DevOps practices
      * CI/CD
      * TDD
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
      * Front-end angular skills an asset
    

To reply, use email address in my profile.

------
rolepoint
RolePoint | Software Engineer | London | Full-Time |
[https://www.rolepoint.com/](https://www.rolepoint.com/)

At Rolepoint we help companies hire and retain talent with our SaaS product.
We're looking for experienced engineers that will work with mostly python
codebase within a distributed company. We love open-source and care deeply
about code quality. A bonus having experience working with Applicant Tracking
Systems ;)

We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited vacation days, go out for weekly
team activities and once a year bring the whole company together on an
international gathering to reconnect outside of our work. We attend
local/international conferences.

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADBA2-4AuQOH-?trackingTag=hackerNews)

Contact me directly: carl@rolepoint.com

More info [https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-
engineering.html](https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-engineering.html)

[https://github.com/rolepoint](https://github.com/rolepoint)

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | FULL-TIME
| ONSITE

Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a technology
to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in mobile Apps
(Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within various
industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make their Apps
more secure. Primary languages are Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any
Reverse Engineering skills are a plus, background in Security is not required.
For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs](https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs)

* Python [https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automa...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automation-engineer)

* Android RE [https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-en...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-engineer)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

------
ethn
TruePill (YC S17 :-: Series A) | Software Engineer (Full-Stack Web / Front-End
/ Back-End ) | Full-Time | ONSITE | SF Bay Area

If you're interested in:

\- Joining the team behind the fastest growing Pharmacy, ever

\- Being an active participant in the decision-making process of a profitable
YC company rapidly capitalizing on an under-the-radar market opportunity

\- Applying your technical skills to a meaningful domain outside of tech
(while learning about industry insider nuances), that has real-world medical
implications

\- Being part of a small engineering team that not only measures daily active
users but also physical products shipped, revenues, and real profits

\- Being part of a small engineering team that ships not only software
products but also physical products

\- Experiencing the impact of your code on the operation of not just machines
but the work-flow of real people (specifically, pharmacists, technicians, and
packers)

\- Full ownership of the features you contribute

Our stack: Python, Node, React, GraphQL (+ Apollo), ES6, Raspberry Pi, AWS
(RDS, ECS, CloudFront, EC2), Elasticsearch, Jenkins, Rails, Linux (Ubuntu),
Docker, and Hashicorp tools.

We have deliberately avoided press coverage around our traction, investors,
and market because we have been focused on taking over the market as quickly
as possible.

We offer a competitive Bay Area salary, stock equity, healthcare insurance,
and other employee benefits comparable to FAANG.

ethan at truepill dot com

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Software
Engineering Intern – 2019 Summer | New York, NY | Full-Time | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Senior DevOps Engineer \- Software Engineering
Intern – Summer 2019

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
lightintegra
LightIntegra Technology | Clinical Data Analyst | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE |
Full time | [http://www.lightintegra.com](http://www.lightintegra.com)

LightIntegra Technology (LIT) developed ThromboLUX to determine the activation
status of platelets in transfusions and other blood components. LightIntegra’s
vision is to transform the worldwide use of a precious resource, platelets, by
working together to empower decisions for the best use of platelets.
ThromboLUX is a medical device that uses dynamic light scattering to analyse
samples. ThromboLUX automatically saves sample characteristics and results
that can be downloaded and handled in Excel. ThromboLUX implementation in
several US hospitals demonstrated improved patient outcomes and safety while
lowering health care costs. Clinical data analysis is a critical yet
complicated component of proving the value of ThromboLUX to hospitals and
accomplishing our mission to empower decisions for the best use of platelets.

For further information please visit the product website at
www.thrombolux.com.

We are looking for a Clinical Data Analyst to combine data sets, analyse and
report on ThromboLUX and clinical results, joining our enthusiastic team with
a mission to empower decisions for the best use of platelets.

See the full job description at [http://www.lightintegra.com/clinical-data-
analyst](http://www.lightintegra.com/clinical-data-analyst)

Please email your resume and cover letter to
employment+hnfeb19@lightintegra.com. This posting will be open for
applications until February 28th.

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://newknowledge.com/](https://newknowledge.com/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The right fit for us is someone who is passionate
about that challenge and mission. We just closed an $11M Series A in August
2018 ([https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X](https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X)) and we are on the
fast track to grow a powerful, mission driven team!

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Snowflake,
Kafka, Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

Our current technical openings: Data Science Manager, DevOps Engineer, Lead
Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Software Engineer,
Product Designer, Product Manager.

Our non-technical positions: Head of Sales, and Business Development Director.

You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[https://grnh.se/43037c332](https://grnh.se/43037c332)

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) com and mention "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-160k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backe direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a
mission to disrupt the $60 Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-
quality, personalised and manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in doing
software development the right way. We’re building a subscription based
e-commerce business from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems
to solve. Our aim is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-
time production, customised products and best in class customer support. We
have CI and CD processes in place and make use of docker-based microservices
via Iron.io. From building node APIs to solving bin-packing problems to
optimising fulfillment operations, we have plenty of ground to cover.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend (or frontend) code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react
(and redux), node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out
at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
happy_wanderer
StudioNow | Nashville, TN | Full-Stack Engineer | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://corp.studionow.com/](https://corp.studionow.com/)

We're looking for a curious, dedicated developer to join our talented team.
We're building a high-quality, scalable SaaS platform for video production in
Flask and Angular, and having a great time doing it. As a team we are
philosophically driven to become full­stack engineers and to learn and grow as
developers. We put a premium on curiosity, insight, and the ability to argue
both sides of an issue.

We work at a sustainable pace and constantly trying to improve ourselves and
each other. We have a successful SaaS product we're very proud of, but now
we're trying to scale it up and take it (more) international. We are an agile,
thoughtful dev team inside of a large and stable company.

Responsibilities \- Work across a Flask back-end and Angular/AngularJS front-
end, all running on AWS \- Greenfield new features and help refactor existing
code \- Help us scale up an already successful SaaS platform \- Contribute to
best practices and an agile process

Requirements \- 2-3 years Python or JavaScript experience \- Must be a great
communicator \- Willing to learn and teach!

Contact: rtomlinson@studionow.com

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientists, Engineers | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago,
Seattle, Toronto | Onsite Full-Time | Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists,
software & machine learning engineers, and business consultants who specialize
in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma combines advanced skills in computer science,
artificial intelligence/machine learning, and statistics with deep industry
expertise. We are a rapidly growing team and are hiring data scientists – from
entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [ [https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Ap...](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Application/10020534) ]

The Boston Consulting Group is an Equal Opportunity Employer.

------
jimmyislive
CrowdStrike | Senior Platform / Data Engineer | Remote (or Sunnyvale), USA |
REMOTE

CrowdStrike is the leader in cloud-delivered next-generation endpoint
protection, threat intelligence, and pre- and post-incident response services.
With the ability to collect and process over 100 billion events a day,
CrowdStrike has revolutionized endpoint protection by being the first and only
company to unify next-generation antivirus (AV), endpoint detection and
response (EDR), and a 24/7 managed hunting service — all delivered via a
single lightweight agent. We are one of the World's Most 50 Innovative
Companies according to MIT, and one of Forbes Most Promising Companies. Our
growth and innovation are driven by incredible employees who deliver unmatched
customer success.

We are looking to hire a Senior Platform/Data Engineer for the Data
Engineering team at CrowdStrike. The Data Engineering team operates within the
Data Science organization, and provides the necessary infrastructure and
automation for users to analyze and act on vast quantities of data
effortlessly. The team has one of the most critical roles to play in ensuring
our products are best-in-class in the industry. You will interact with product
managers and other engineers in building both internal and external facing
services.

Technologies we work with : Golang, Python, Docker, K8, Chef, Terraform,
Jenkins, Kafka, Cassandra, Postgres, Git, Spark, Hadoop, AWS etc

More career openings here:
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

Ping me at: my-hn-handle@gmail.com

------
nrclark
Universal Audio | Boulder, CO | Santa Cruz, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

UA makes world-class recording gear. Our products are used by studios,
professional musicians, and anybody who wants to sound like one. Come work for
a company that's by artists, for artists. I love working at this company.

Are shell-scripts, kernel configs, and Makefiles your jam? Do you have
opinions about text editors and GNU Slash Linux? We're staffing up for some
new projects, and we want to hire an another embedded Linux developer. Bonus
points if you've got some background in hardware design/electronics, prior
experience with kernel module development, or prior experience with
Yocto/OpenEmbedded Linux.

Are modern C++ and DSP algorithms your jam? Do you like writing realtime audio
for Linux and MacOS? we're hiring a sharp C++ developer too.

Both positions could be at our Boulder office or our HQ in Scotts Valley/Santa
Cruz.

We're also hiring for some other EE, web, devops, and SW-eng positions that
I'm less involved with.

If you're interested in the Linux or C++ dev positions, send me an email at
nclark at uaudio removethisword dot com, or check out our listings here:
[https://www.uaudio.com/jobs.html](https://www.uaudio.com/jobs.html)

------
ScotterC
Asana (asana.com) | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa

Asana's mission is to enable all teams to collaborate effortlessly. We're
taking on the work management space and I have a fundamental belief that
technology can help us all self-organize more efficiently and in return allow
us to work more in our genius, achieving a state of flow more often. Asana
delivers on this with our product and our culture.

We're looking for Engineers who are passionate about creating a phenomenal
culture that enables autonomy and responsibility while striving to building
the best product possible because that's what we compete on.

Our tech stack: Typescript / React and our own version of GraphQL (we built it
before GraphQL was open sourced). Our version of GraphQL executes all queries
as "live" by default. This means you do not need to worry about data changes
when designing a feature.

I joined because I was convinced that the incredible collaboration experiences
I had in a small startup could be scaled up to big companies. Come work with
us [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-engineer)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Software Engineers, Product Managers | New York (NYC), NY | ONSITE
| Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices. JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion
unique devices creates a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and
generates billions of incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Senior JavaScript engineers, Data
Scientists, as well as Software Engineering roles across our data and media
delivery pipelines.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
sdalezman
Intello | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite | Product Engineer/Front-End
Engineer | https:intello.io

Intello is the leading provider of SaaS operations solutions. Intello is on a
mission to create a more transparent SaaS ecosystem. By integrating with
existing cloud software and leveraging proprietary solutions, Intello provides
companies with real-time visibility into their SaaS spend, usage and
compliance. Enabling companies to save money on unused subscriptions and
automate software vendor compliance with intelligent SaaS operations.

We're looking for a Product Engineer who will be responsible for developing
and improving the Intello dashboard. It's the essence of Intello itself -
where complex, previously hidden-away information is made clear and actionable
for our customers. In this role, you’ll also have the opportunity to take
ownership of our front-end architecture, build amazing visualizations and data
exploration tools, and work with exciting technologies (Graphql, React,
Flow/Typescript, Apollo/Relay, Lambda).

[https://intello.workable.com/j/1052D1979A](https://intello.workable.com/j/1052D1979A)

Apply on the site or reach out to our CTO directly - shlomo at intello.io

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

 _We’re opening two Data Scientist positions by Monday so stay tuned!

_ Looking for a strong Data Engineer and Full-Stack Engineer. Great
opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful
purpose (and a massive human impact) and building distributed systems, web
apps and tools for biologists.

* ML researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, computational chemists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Our team of 117 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
jerryflux
Flux | Java/Kotlin Backend Developer | ONSITE in London, UK (HQ) - Visa
sponsorship available (reviewed on a case by case basis) | Full Time | Mid-
level to Senior

Flux is a series A London based fintech start up looking to do away with paper
receipts by creating digital receipts pushed directly to your banking app! By
standardising receipt data we are creating a database of granular purchase
data which we believe will enhance trillions of experiences globally.

We are looking for a backend engineer to help build out our core product to
deal with a 100x increase in transaction volume. Our backend stack uses
Kotlin, DropWizard, GraphQL, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS. For us the most
important thing is finding an engineer who is excited by problem solving and
not afraid to critically look at our code (and even stack!) and say “I think
we can do better by doing X. This is because Y”.

We are a growing start up. We hope that the hires we make today will become
the future leaders of our company and so we are keen to hire permanent onsite
engineers who can grow with the team.

Apply here:
[https://flux.workable.com/jobs/882800](https://flux.workable.com/jobs/882800)
Questions: people@tryflux.com www.tryflux.com

------
vira28
APRL (Pronounced Apparel)| Digital Marketing + Community Engagement &
Engineering/Technology Intern | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE or Remote

We are a cutting edge, fast growing men’s fashion-tech startup based in Los
Angeles. We are the world’s first mobile app to offer millennial men unique
quality fashion sustainably, affordably + conveniently. We do this by
connecting a peer to peer network of fashion seeking dudes to like minded
fashion owners so that they can rent + buy fashion. (Think of it like the
StyleLend or Airbnb of rad men's fashion).

Job Description:-
[https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html](https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html)
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-aEaENJH..).

Website: [https://aprl.la](https://aprl.la) iOS APP:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-network/i..).

Reach directly to tech@aprl.la

------
ultrasaurus
Sentry.io | Various | ONSITE Vienna Austria, San Francisco, Toronto, Austin

We build the leading tool for real-time crash reporting and tracking down
errors to their source. Every month, almost 1 million developers across tens
of thousands of organizations find the root cause of their errors faster
because of us. We have a great pedigree -- our employees come from great
companies like GitHub, Dropbox, Discus and PagerDuty.

And we're dog friendly.

We have a few jobs that would interest the HN crowd:

\- I'm hiring a PM for our vast ecosystem of SDKs in Vienna Austria
[https://sentry.io/careers/1485902/](https://sentry.io/careers/1485902/)

\- We're hiring a dedicated Open Source developer
[https://sentry.io/careers/1492956/](https://sentry.io/careers/1492956/)

\- We're looking for an infrastructure engineer in Austin
[https://sentry.io/careers/1405192/](https://sentry.io/careers/1405192/)

\- And a developer evangelist here in San Francisco
[https://sentry.io/careers/714354/](https://sentry.io/careers/714354/)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK, & IN | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Director of Engineering | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/director-
engineering-london/](https://fueled.com/jobs/director-engineering-london/)

Director of Product Management | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
director/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-director/)

Technical Project Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/account-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/account-manager/)

Lead Mobile Engineer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-mobile-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-mobile-engineer/)

Lead Mobile Engineer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-mobile-
engineer-noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-mobile-engineer-noida/)

------
nicktong
Unmind are hiring a "Senior Full Stack React Native Developer".

Unmind is a workplace mental health platform – providing clinically-backed
tools, training, and assessments that anyone can use to proactively improve
their mental health. Our digital platform is beautifully designed, non-
stigmatising and globally scalable – helping to create healthier, happier,
more human organisations around the world.

Our engineering team fosters an environment of continuous improvement in the
quality of our code and in the efficiency of our software development
practices. We leverage the latest technologies to help create healthier,
happier, more human organisations. The mobile squad are responsible for
developing and maintaining our mobile app. You'll be using React Native to
develop new features, improve usability and fix bugs to ensure a stable mobile
app on all devices.

You will be joining an exceptionally talented core team who, in the last
24-months, have secured incredible investors, partners, clients and advocates.
Our future success(es) will rely on the continuation of that momentum – of
which our ability to enhance (and leverage) Unmind’s market presence will be
paramount. If done right, then the opportunity for this individual (and Unmind
generally) is vast, compounded and –perhaps most importantly – will genuinely
improve people’s lives.

Location: London, UK. We can review CVs from non-EU candidates.

More details here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/unmindcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/unmindcom/view/P_AAAAABkAAAhGbdWJG5ZuBM)

------
pandemicsyn
Keen.io | Devops Lead | San Antonio, TX | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/scaleworkscom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/scaleworkscom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAAJGOHH_uu1UUL)

Keen is the platform that enables software developers to build customer-facing
analytics into their apps in a quick, flexible, and scalable way. We provide a
comprehensive custom analytics stack without the hassle of managing big data
infrastructure.

What we're looking for in a Devops lead:

\- AWS platform experience. You should know how to best deploy and manage AWS
services. You know why services like ECS are awesome but also know what their
gotchas are and can articulate the pros/cons to other engineers.

\- You have strong opinions on DevOps/SRE concepts and the space in general.
Things like immutable infrastructure, chatops and gitops, SRE practice, IaC,
serverless, etc.

\- You should have broad DevOps skillset. That means you have hands-on
experience with containers (Docker/ECS), Linux, CI/CD
(Jenkins/CircleCI/TravisCI), log management (ELK/CloudWatch/Loggly), and
monitoring platforms (Datadog, NewRelic, Grafana).

\- You’re comfortable writing tooling in a scripting language like python.

\- Experience with Cassandra or other modern NoSQL datastores.

Familiarity with operation and management of Apache Storm and Kafka and
experience with artifact/dependency management in systems such as gradle, sbt,
or maven an equivalent would be a bonus.

------
300
Adjust | Platform Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA &
RELOCATION | [https://www.adjust.com/](https://www.adjust.com/)

As a member of our Platform Engineering team, you will be working closely
together with our development and marketing teams to address their needs, and
help design and scale out the infrastructure of our massive attribution
pipeline and related technologies.

Our system is built upon a 450+ bare metal machines running Gentoo Linux to
satisfy our needs for a highly customized and specialized environment. We
process a few petabytes of incoming data every month, with an increasing rate
of growth.

You will help us wrap up the decentralization of our infrastructure over
various locations and continuously scale it, making sure that our servers run
smoothly and at their highest efficiency.

You will be proactively looking for improvements, offering your help, taking
over shifts for on call duties and executing solutions following your
automation drive.

Your profile:

\- Hands-on experience with Linux, preferably in a sysadmin/devops role

\- Experience debugging and fixing code in various languages (Go, C, Perl
preferred, but not mandatory)

\- A desire to automate things away so that you can focus on less repetitive
tasks

Interesting? Let's have a chat. My email: jovica@adjust.com

Our careers page:
[https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/](https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/)

------
cnatoli
IDS | Data Engineer | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Local |
[https://www.ids.io](https://www.ids.io)

IDS produces AVMs (Automated Valuation Models) for the Australian property
market - essentially, we produce a price estimate of every residential
property in Australia by running machine learning algorithms against our
property database.

Opportunity exists for a data engineer to join our small, growing, well-funded
team in Sydney. Your responsibilities will include working on our current and
greenfield ETL platforms, productionising algorithms developed by our data
scientist, and developing APIs to expose more of our data and insights to our
customers. We work from home 2-3 days/wk, and spend the remainder of time
pairing/interacting/laughing/working at our York St offices. IDS offers market
relevant salaries and the possibility to participate in ESOP.

Stack is a mix of Python, Clojure, Scala, R, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch,
Redshift and a number of other AWS services (Lambda, Gateway, DynamoDB, ...)

Sound interesting? Email me at claudio@ids.io and we'll set up a casual coffee
chat.

Note: At this time, we are only considering Australian residents or those with
an existing right-to-work VISA for Australia.

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- Design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

~~~
perfect_wave
Sent an application in after browsing through last months thread and never
heard back. Any chance you can take a look?

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

This is an exciting time to join Twine. Our product is new to market and we
are iterating fast.

Twine for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twine-save-invest-
together/id1292080056?mt=8)

Our current open roles:

Lead iOS Engineer, iOS Engineer, Lead Android Engineer, QA Engineer, Junior
Frontend Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Backend Engineer, Senior Product
Manager, Senior Product Designer, Growth Marketing Manager, Partnerships
Manager, Product Marketing Manager, Engagement Marketing Lead, Growth/Data
Analyst, Recruiter

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. Our culture is driven by
sharing, learning and iterating together.

Feel free to directly get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at nahyun@twine.com.
Let's chat!

------
wafelj
Zemanta/Outbrain | Senior Data Scientist | Ljubljana, Slovenia| ONSITE, VISA,
Fulltime

Outbrain powers content recommendations to increase user engagement and page
views on sites like CNN, FoxNews, MSN, and Time Inc. Outbrain also enables
publishers and top brands to distribute their content across our wide
publisher network. We recommend 250 billion articles and videos each month to
more than a half a billion people worldwide. Zemanta is Outbrain's subsidiary
handling real time bidding.

Senior Data Scientist: Zemanta/Outbrain is seeking an experienced Data
Scientist with strong backend engineer skills to optimize its bidding into a
dynamic and large-scale online marketplace. The position requires modelling
price points that will optimize Zemanta's gain from bidding on media, in a
dynamic environment of hundreds of millions of auctions per day, involving
other strategic players. In addition to modelling the optimal buying dynamics,
the successful candidate is expected to be able to implement the optimized
media-buy policy in a production-grade environment.

Apply at
[https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D](https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D)

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $73M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in 2019
(13 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21](https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

~~~
bxEIGHTY8
Hey, I am interested but am a Canadian citizen - would that be an issue?

Thanks

------
maartenpi_
Aviso Diagnostics | Full-stack Engineer | Django + IoT | Onsite (The
Netherlands, Utrecht based) | FULL-TIME

Aviso Diagnostics is on a mission to change the way maintenance is done in the
shipping industry towards predictive maintenance as the norm. With industry
experts we develop innovative software applications, measurement instruments
and monitoring systems for some of the largest shipping companies in the
world.

We are a data-driven organization, founded with the main objective to provide
detailed, technical information on which management and operations departments
can base their KPI’s and management decisions.

We are hiring for:

Full-Stack Engineer: You will work on application from the ground up. Starting
from the IoT client, which collects data and send the results to API's written
in DRF. Processing engine data to find the latest state and deciding whether
the engine is healthy or needs maintenance. Finally displaying graphs and
reports.

Tech Stack: Django / DRF / PostgreSQL / Python / ML / Google Cloud / PHP / JS
/ jQuery

Funded startup + flexible working

See more here: [https://www.aviso-
diagnostics.com/en/vacancies](https://www.aviso-diagnostics.com/en/vacancies)

------
tabbott
Zulip | [https://zulipchat.com/](https://zulipchat.com/) | REMOTE or in San
Francisco | Senior Mobile Engineer | Full-time | SF

Zulip is the leading 100% free and open source alternative to Slack. Our users
love Zulip because of our unique UX with threaded conversations; compared to
Slack or its clones, they find discussions in Zulip more productive. See our
website for details, or read some Hacker News comment threads filled with
Zulip love: *
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16863675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16863675)
*
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17622987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17622987)
*
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400988)

We have a handful of people in the USA, amplified by our enormous and amazing
open source contributor community. The entire product is open source; we make
money selling hosting on Zulip Cloud as well as commercial support for on-site
deployments.

This is an open-source job: all our code is open source and free software. We
do our development in the open on GitHub and our own public Zulip instance at
chat.zulip.org, and dozens of people contribute code every week from all
around the world. You can be anywhere in the world too.

We're primarily looking for an experienced engineer excited about taking our
mobile apps to the next level. The ideal candidate has full-stack engineering
skills, is experienced at participating in open source communities, has great
design sense, gets stuff done, and (if not in SF) has done work remotely
before, either professionally or in a major open source project. But ideal
candidates may not exist, and we're willing to compromise on some of these
things :).

We are also always opportunistically hiring for impressive candidates
interested in working on other parts of Zulip (UI/design,
infrastructure/scalability, growth, etc.).

See [https://zulipchat.com/team/](https://zulipchat.com/team/) and
[https://zulipchat.com/jobs/](https://zulipchat.com/jobs/) for details.

~~~
glintik
Zulip could be a good product, but UI/UX should be fully reworked, IMHO. Now
it is so far away from Slack, unfortunately.

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Front End Engineer, Senior Back End Engineer, Python
Engineer, Data Scientist | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary: £60k-£80k |
[https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/)

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are on the lookout for talented software
engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. Software
development and data science are at the heart of what we do and lead all our
business decisions. You'll be working directly with our CTO co-founder
building our platform and internal tools. Challenging project, no boring CMS
work, real application development.

Back end: Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Front end: Experience with React.js required Perks include: Annual company
sponsored working vacation abroad (last year we went to Tuscany), hardware of
your choice, regular team events, weekly company lunch, weekly yoga classes,
loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Backend, Frontend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or
Austin, TX | $70K to $150K DOE | Full-Time | On-Site |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/) Happy
new year, y’all!

Sales compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too often, salespeople are
forced to use unfriendly accounting software or to pass around buggy Excel
spreadsheets. At QuotaPath, we’re solving this problem in a new way by
creating a platform that’s built for salespeople, not accountants. Our
business model is unique, both consumer-facing and B2B (“B2BC”; think Slack).
Good UX and beautiful design are at the core of our process. The demand for a
product like this is intense and we’re working as hard as we can to deliver
features to eager users.

We’re looking for engineers to help us accelerate our development. If you’re
interested in having a huge impact on a small team, this is a great
opportunity. We’re well-funded, but we’re still only 9 people: 3 engineers, 1
UX and 4 others. I’m one of those 4 engineers, and I’m also the technical co-
founder. Please ask me questions if you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we’re more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we’ll hear you. Like most startups, we’re
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/](http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Web App and Tech Support developer, Assembler technician (Montreal, Lyon)

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
jonburs
Jargon | Sr. Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://www.jargon.com](https://www.jargon.com)

At Jargon we're building the tools developers of voice applications (e.g.,
Amazon Alexa skills or Google Assistant shortcuts) need to manage their
content, reach global users, and build compelling, engaging experiences.

We're looking for a talented Sr. Software Engineer that's interested in
working on all aspects on our products, from the SDKs we provide to developers
(such as [https://www.npmjs.com/package/@jargon/alexa-skill-
sdk](https://www.npmjs.com/package/@jargon/alexa-skill-sdk)), the backend of
our voice conversation platform, and internal and customer facing websites.

We have an ambitious roadmap to build the tools that voice publishers need to
take full advantage of the burgeoning voice market and would love for you to
join us on the journey.

Experience developing for voice platforms (Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant,
Siri, Cortana, etc.) is a plus but by no means required.

[https://angel.co/jargon-com/jobs](https://angel.co/jargon-com/jobs)

------
St-Clock
Resulto | Montreal, QC | Backend Developer | ONSITE

We are looking for a passionate developer who wants to join our software
development team at Resulto. Your input will have a direct and measurable
impact on the success of products frequently used by more 450 000 consumers.

You like to take initiative? You love web technologies but prefer to work your
magic on the backend because that’s your area of expertise. You want to work
with experienced and dynamic colleagues? You are the perfect person to join
our fantastic team!

To build our main product, we use: * Backend: Python 3, Django, Django REST
Framework et Celery * Frontend: ES6, Vue.js, Webpack, Bootstrap 4, SASS *
Data: PostgreSQL, Memcached and Redis * Infrastructure: Ubuntu, Ansible,
uWSGI, nginx, Terraform, Packer, AWS

We follow an agile development process and every person contributes to the
continuous improvement of our processes and tools.

Working with Resulto has many perks: * Contribute to the growth of a young
company at a key stage of its evolution. * Relaxed work environment with a
result-oriented and quality-driven culture. * Interesting technical
challenges: software architecture, data mining, extreme configurability. *
Flexible hours and telecommuting. * Competitive or friendly ping pong matches
depending on your experience level! * And a lot more...

The ideal candidate will: * Master a web programming language (+1 if you know
Python, Ruby or Elixir) * Master a relational database (+1 if you know
PostgreSQL or Oracle) and basic optimization and normalization techniques *
Speak French or want to learn French

If you are interested, please email your CV to jobs@resulto.ca

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Senior Python/Django Developer | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA

We're a digital agency founded in 1996, building web and mobile applications
for a diverse range of known clients in NL. Over 60 professionals from all
around the world with passion for tech, learning from each other and having a
life outside of work too :) We are no ninjas or rockstars. What we care about
is growing our skills, delivering quality work and having fun along the way!
And we look for like-minded people.

Check our current tech stack here [https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

PERKS

* conferences/events/courses budget to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* regular fun events with the team

* travel costs compensated (if commute home<==>office >10km)

* decent pension plan

* free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

More info & our projects [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701)

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time |
[https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Want to revolutionize an industry? We're passionate about modernizing real
estate because buyers and sellers deserve better than the nerve-wracking,
fraud-prone, disjointed and expensive manual processes they currently endure.
This is a huge market but it has high institutional and cultural barriers -
our success is driven entirely by our expertise, creativity, agility, and
action.

Stack: AWS, Docker, Ethereum/Solidity, SQL, TypeScript/ES6/JavaScript,
Node.js/Koa/Express, React, Jest/Mocha, Bootstrap/Sass, <tech you recommend>.

Senior Software Engineer:

\- seasoned full-stack web/mobile developer who specializes in any of the
following: blockchain, DevOps / site reliability, graphic design, data
science;

\- has a number of challenging projects under their belt, providing the drive
and experience to identify and deliver our most impactful business needs; and

\- is an effective interpersonal communicator and mentor with acute attention
to detail and strong opinions (weakly held) about software architecture and
teamwork.

Please reach out for more information: jobs@reasi.com.

------
nancyvl
Visual Labs | Menlo Park, CA | Software Engineer | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.visuallabsinc.com/](https://www.visuallabsinc.com/)

Visual Labs develops Android and web-based applications for public safety. Our
clients include law enforcement, public venues (e.g. Levi’s Stadium), private
security companies and others all across the country. Here’s a video about how
our system was used at the Super Bowl
([https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg](https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg)).

A degree in Computer Science or a related technical field is required.
Preference will be given to those with the following background:

Experience working in a full-stack environment on a large-scale project

Working knowledge of web-based applications - HTML, JavaScript and CSS

Experience with relational databases, Python and Java

Experience managing cloud environments - AWS, Azure

We offer a competitive salary along with stock options and other benefits. If
you want to be part of a close-knit team at a company where your work will
have significant impact, send us your resume and tell us why you think Visual
Labs is a good fit for you. Reply to jobs@visuallabsinc.com. U.S. work
authorization is required.

------
yugen
STORD | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.stord.com](https://www.stord.com)

STORD connects hundreds of warehouses through software to help companies
(including some of the top F500 and fastest growing startups) around the globe
better distribute their products at scale. We leverage a software-driven
network of 3PLs (3rd-Party Warehouses) to drive new flexibility and access to
a typically fragmented and slow-moving industry and to provide insights and
optimized distribution decisions to our customers. We're in the top 5 of
warehouse companies in terms of scale of space we access through our network,
and we warehouse more than $220M of product through our warehouses monthly.

ROLES:

\- VP of Engineering

\- Senior Full-Stack Engineers

\- Systems Integration Engineers

\- Senior Front-End Engineers

\- Senior Product Designers

We offer competitive salaries and great benefits (401k, incredible parental
leave, generous vacation allotment & more) as well as exposure to our board
and incredible investors (Susa, Dynamo, founders of ISS).

Apply here [https://grnh.se/922234f52](https://grnh.se/922234f52) or feel free
to email our engineering team with any questions:
hiring.engineering[at]stord.com

------
pgjones
Octopus Wealth | Full-time in London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://octopuswealth.com/](https://octopuswealth.com/)

We are a wealth management company, here to blow away the cobwebs and breathe
new life into personal finance. We believe that getting help should be a
positive and uplifting experience: an aspiration, not an anxiety.

We’re developing technology that’ll create a new type of user experience for
clients of financial advisers. It’ll also be the key to lowering our costs,
helping us bring the benefits of tailored financial advice to more and more
people.

Our tech stack is based on Python and Typescript utilizing the Quart and React
frameworks respectively. We practice continuous deployment via docker
containers to a k8s environment.

Current positions,

\- Software engineer, 40 - 70k pa | [https://medium.com/octopus-
wealth/software-engineer-2be03a48...](https://medium.com/octopus-
wealth/software-engineer-2be03a48d415)

\- Senior software engineer, 70 - 100k pa | [https://medium.com/octopus-
wealth/senior-software-engineer-c...](https://medium.com/octopus-
wealth/senior-software-engineer-c78b4e838ba5)

\- Design lead, 50 - 70k pa | [https://medium.com/octopus-wealth/design-
lead-4ef23c5ea445](https://medium.com/octopus-wealth/design-lead-4ef23c5ea445)

We offer a comprehensive benefits package, including generous holiday
allowance, private healthcare and a host of workplace rewards.

~~~
whorleater
Do you offer visa support?

------
cardigan
Scale | Backend/Full Stack and Frontend and ML | SF or Remote

We label data for your favorite computer vision teams. Our mission is to
accelerate the development of AI applications - we believe building a high
quality labelled dataset is the biggest bottleneck to deploying supervised
deep learning systems, so that's what we're tackling first.

We've had phenomenal breakout revenue, raised an $18 MM series B, and are
looking to grow our team of 55.

We're looking for engineers to work on projects ranging from making labelling
more efficient via front-end work/ML work to launching new product lines
demanded by our existing customer base.

If you are interested, please apply here: Backend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-89805...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-8980533a2ad3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN) Frontend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c38...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleapi/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c38775bd38?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

~~~
tshrjn
The provided links are not working.

~~~
cardigan
Oh sorry about that - these links should work:

Backend eng:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-898053...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/c1443865-f64e-4467-bfdc-8980533a2ad3)
Frontend eng:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c387...](https://jobs.lever.co/scaleai/9fe1f405-647b-493c-9728-e2c38775bd38)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-70k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you fully
understand your stock options’ value and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

Complex challenges we’re working on next include: multiyear tax forecast
analysis, recommendation engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and
UI.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, and consequently in 2019 we
aspire to grow the team 3x.

We’re looking for ten software engineers and two product managers to join us:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Interested? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
ruio
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) We're one
of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique position
in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech company.
We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: engineering managers,
backend with microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science &
machine learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers,
product, iOS & Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java,
Python, JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at matteo.ruina@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. Please specify which job are you applying to and
which office would you like to work from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend, ML, and Search engineers | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite
| [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (12 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're
writing software that uses machine learning to convert text content into
video. We've found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing
teams from lots of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting
search, NLP, artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling
technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer: using React, Redux, ImmutableJS, WebGL, etc. The
role is to take charge of the frontend part of the codebase, experiment, make
big changes, and establish an architecture that we can build on top of as the
frontend team grows.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/982A995E5D)

\- Software Engineer, Search Technology: We’re looking for a search expert -
someone who’s not afraid of search engine internals, optimizing for relevancy,
and indexing unstructured data. Familiarity with tools like Elasticsearch,
search algorithms, and data management tools would be great!
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/01105A482F](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/01105A482F)

\- ML Engineer: specializing in NLP problems like document summarization and
understanding, topic extraction, and recommendation systems.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919)

------
psawaya
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://humaninterest.com](https://humaninterest.com)

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a YC-backed Series A startup with $14M
raised. Our product helps over 1,000 startups and small businesses all over
the USA offer their employees a great 401(k) plan.

We're incredibly proud of the progress that we've made, but know there's much
left to do. Our team (currently 52 strong) is ambitious yet humble, and driven
by an important social mission: helping everyone save for retirement.

Our engineering team includes a former VP Engineering for an 80 person team, a
former Google Chrome tech lead, and several startup veterans. We're built on
Node.js, TypeScript, React, and Postgres. If you're experienced with other
technologies but interested in working with those, that's fine. :)

If you're an engineer and you want to help scale a rapidly growing business
that helps small businesses in 47 states, drop us a line.

See our jobs and apply here:
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

Or reach out to me directly: paul [at] humaninterest [dot] com

------
markn951
LogMeIn | Boston, MA, USA | Senior Software Engineers and Agile Coaches |
Full-time, Onsite

LastPass is the most popular cloud password manager on Earth. 16.5m people
rely on us to secure their digital life and provide seamless access to their
passwords and personal info anytime, anywhere, on any device.

We're looking for senior software engineers and agile coaches who want to help
build the future of Identity and Access Management, advance open web
standards, make cutting-edge security accessible to mainstream users, and make
weak passwords a thing of the past.

We are built on PHP7 and Go, persist in MySQL and Cassandra, write JS and TS
up front, and we test in Java.

We're a close-knit team of engineers and product managers that are really
passionate about our product. We take our work seriously and hold each other
to a high standard, but the atmosphere here is relaxed and comfortable. We
trust and support each other. We value each other's input and respect one
another. On a personal note, I've been at LastPass for almost a year and I've
found it a really rewarding and enjoyable place to work.

SWE: [https://careers-logmein.icims.com/jobs/51466/senior-
software...](https://careers-logmein.icims.com/jobs/51466/senior-software-
development-engineer-%28javascript%29/job)

Agile Coach: [https://careers-logmein.icims.com/jobs/51465/agile-
coach/job](https://careers-logmein.icims.com/jobs/51465/agile-coach/job)

Feel free to contact mike.amirault@logmein.com with any questions

------
gf-nl
ArangoDB | Multiple Positions |Full-Time| Cologne, Germany and REMOTE

ArangoDB is the leading native multi-model NoSQL database, with more than 5
million downloads. It combines the power of graphs, with JSON documents and a
key-value store. ArangoDB makes all of your data models accessible with a
single declarative query language. Developers can build high-performance
applications using a convenient SQL-like query language or JavaScript
extensions. Oh, and did we mention it is open source?

\- Senior C/C++ Engineer | Europe, remote|
[http://bit.ly/2UH5Qaq](http://bit.ly/2UH5Qaq)

\- Java Developer, to maintain and develop the ArangoDB Spring Data
Integration | Europe, remote | [http://bit.ly/2RB2Vhq](http://bit.ly/2RB2Vhq)

\- JavaScript Fullstack Developer, to maintain and develop the ArangoDB
JavaScript framework Foxx | Europe, remote

Any questions? Website: [https://www.arangodb.com/](https://www.arangodb.com/)
Contact: gudrun@arangodb.com or
[https://careers.arangodb.com/](https://careers.arangodb.com/)

------
arbitraryy
Blueprint Power | We turn buildings into power plants |
[https://blueprintpower.com](https://blueprintpower.com)

Position: DevOps Engineer | CONTRACT | Entry/Mid-level

Location: New York, NY | ON-SITE/REMOTE |

Apply Now: nicksquared@blueprintpower.com

Responsibilities:

\- Oversee the installation of operating systems, network systems, software,
and hardware \- Monitor system operations to detect potential problems \-
Implement network systems to support communication between all departments \-
Provide technical direction and guidance to team members on code improvement,
testing, and deployment \- Automate critical tasks using industry standard
toolsets \- Provide quality assurance review of new and existing software
products \- Manage hybrid container clusters \- Entirely empty /dev/null
without error

Bonus points if you can also:

\- Impress us with your AWS, Docker, Python, Kubernetes, and/or PostgreSQL
abilities

Qualifications:

\- Previous experience in computer engineering, architecture, or other related
fields \- Fundamental knowledge of networking, hardware, and software \- CI/CD
Pipeline development and management \- AWS or similar \- Kubernetes production
and development implementation experience \- Routing and networking

~~~
lxhws
Hi, interested in the role, but the address you listed isn’t receiving email.

~~~
arbitraryy
My apologies, I corrected the email address in the comment above

------
cyneox
Security Engineer | Scout24 | Onsite | Berlin/Munich, Germany |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scout24/jobs/1506569](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scout24/jobs/1506569)

Scout24 Information Security team is a highly skilled blue team supporting all
our teams to build and run secure digital products. We have understood that
cyber security is an essential part of our business and including it in all
our initiatives is natural. We are looking for Security Experts that really
care.

What we need from you:

    
    
        * Proficient with at least one programming language (preferably Python or Go but it's not a must)
    
        * Hands-On experience in AWS Cloud security architecture and development
    
        * Interest in implementing scalable and secure solutions in the AWS cloud environment
    
        * Strong knowledge of attack vectors and defense strategies (e.g. OWASP Top 10)
    
        * Hands-on experience on building secure architectures leveraging open-source solutions
    
        * Enjoy working with command-line tools in Unix environments
    
        * Deep experience working with software engineers and providing security consultancy in the SDLC process
     
        * Deep understanding of SAST, DAST and their use in development pipelines
    
        * Interest in AI/ML technologies is a plus
    

Technology we’re using:

    
    
        * AWS, CloudFormation, ECS
    
        * ELK stack
    
        * Docker, Kubernetes
    
        * different SaaS solutions (e.g. Github, Auth0)
    
        * Tomcat/JVM based stacks
    
        * Python/Go based backend tools
    

For more information please send an email to jobs@scout24.com and refer to
this HN thread.

Best regards, Cyneox

------
gosubpl
Actyx | Munich, Germany | Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-stack | €50k -
75k | Equity | [https://www.actyx.io](https://www.actyx.io)

Factory software is at the core of value creation, it is crucial to our
society. Creating factory software is exceedingly difficult. Actyx is solving
this problem. Our platform ActyxOS—based on a peer-to-peer architecture with
no central nor on-site servers—allows developers to easily build and run
powerful data-driven applications. This helps factories answer questions,
reduce waste, and increase performance. Over the last 2.5 years Actyx has
grown to a team of 25 absolutely outstanding people, raised over 4 million EUR
and was installed in multiple factories.

To help fuel growth of ActyxOS we are looking to hire for multiple open
positions in the following roles to join the 8-strong Pan-European distributed
development team:

1) Distributed Systems Engineer - [https://careers.actyx.io/o/distributed-
systems-engineer](https://careers.actyx.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer)

2) Experienced Distributed Systems Engineer -
[https://careers.actyx.io/o/experienced-distributed-
systems-e...](https://careers.actyx.io/o/experienced-distributed-systems-
engineer)

We seek an outstanding candidate, who is highly driven, smart, confident, and
gritty. Our perfect match is hungry to learn and enjoys working in fast-paced
environments.

We are looking for candidates located within +/\- 1 hour from CET/CEST
(Berlin) time zone.

Please apply using the links above.

------
gip
Handshake | [Senior] Data [Engineers|Scientists|Analysts] | San Francisco, CA
& Remote, US | Full Time

Handshake's mission is to democratize opportunity and make it easy for any
student to build a great career, no matter where they go to school or who they
know. Handshake has 8+ million students and young alumni and 300,000+
employers recruiting students across 700 schools.

I am a new manager who is closely involved with trying to fill our positions
in data engineering (data engineers and scientists). Looking for engineering
leads, software developers, data scientists and analysts who want to help us
build the new generation of our platform in a team of 4. Working with our
datasets is fun and everyone still has a huge impact on our direction.

Apply online at
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/) \--
also feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with people about students, opportunity,
diversity, startups, whatever. Also drop me a line in case you wanna grab
coffee in SF. Email (base64): Z2lsbGVzQGpvaW5oYW5kc2hha2UuY29t

------
shrig94
Eaze | SF | Full-Time | [https://eaze.com](https://eaze.com) Eaze's mission is
to improve lives by providing safe, secure access to the highest quality
cannabis products. We are seeking passionate, talented and innovative leaders
to join our world-class team and help shape history.

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b3f8d324-afb9-4e06-9ac8-24e1c1bb7...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b3f8d324-afb9-4e06-9ac8-24e1c1bb793a)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/82e5d883-70fa-412f-b743-f7f63e4e702d)

\- Senior Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze/b98a0286-6dfa-45f6-9212-826b532c3a00)

Tech stack: Frontend: React / Redux. Backend: Node/.NET/C#. Infra: AWS,
Terraform.

More at [https://eaze.com/careers](https://eaze.com/careers)

------
pconnelly15
Lively (YC W'17)|
[https://livelyme.com/careers/|](https://livelyme.com/careers/|) San
Francisco, CA | Full time |

Healthcare, FinTech, Start Up, Dreamers. We check all those boxes. Complex
thinking isn’t encouraged, it’s mandated. We use technology to integrate
disjointed banking and payments infrastructure to optimize consumer healthcare
spending, savings, and overall livelihood. We are passionate about what we are
doing because we know our approach can make a meaningful difference in
people’s lives. Wake up and come to work every day with this in mind. Located
in San Francisco, Lively is backed by the top institutional and individual
investors including Costanoa Ventures, Y-Combinator, The Durant Company, SV
Angel, Point Judith Capital, Streamlined Ventures, among others.

Open Positions

-Senior Backend Engineer -Fullstack Engineer (Multiple) -Frontend Engineer

-Product Manager - Consumer -Product Manager - B2B -Product Designer

-Strategic Partnerships Manager -Product Marketing Manager -Member Support Associate -Operations Associate

Apply here: [https://livelyme.com/careers/](https://livelyme.com/careers/)

------
chrismjelde
SAIL | London, UK | Onsite, full-time.

Sail is a fast-growing digital marketing agency from Oslo, Norway, which is
now setting up a second office in London (London Fields). We’re already
working with some of Scandinavia’s biggest brands on improving their
customers’ experience online through a combination of creative flair and in-
depth data analysis, and hope to grow quickly internationally. Website:
www.sail.no (not translated yet, apologies).

We are hiring: 1 Performance Marketing Expert (Search Specialist) and 1
software/web developer (JS, React, Wordpress).

As a Search Specialist, you’ll be working with online marketing through
various channels, as well as marketing strategy for clients. You need to have
either education or experience within digital marketing, SEO, Google Ads and
Google Analytics. Additionally, experience with Facebook Ads and/or CRO
(conversion rate optimisation) are great additions.

As part of Sail you’re encouraged to spend 30% of your time on your own
projects which we will help support and build with you. We’ll also provide
insurance, required hardware, and a competitive salary.

If you have an questions, or would like to chat about details over coffee,
reach out to chris@sail.no

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Software Engineering |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding six
positions to our team:

    
    
      'Senior/Principal Software Engineer (2)
      'Software Engineer in Test
      'Customer Success
    

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth, amazing
customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
lucencedx
LUCENCE DIAGNOSTICS | SINGAPORE | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | SOFTWARE ENGINEERS,
DATA SCIENTISTS, BIOINFORMATICIANS |
[https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/](https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/)
Lucence is a fast-growing genomic medicine company with offices in Singapore,
San Francisco and Hong Kong.

We are a dynamic team of physicians, scientists, technologists, geneticists,
bioinformaticians and data analysts passionate about the work we do here to
improve cancer care. We come from different backgrounds and nationalities but
are focused on a single mission - to fight cancer and save lives.

We are looking for software engineers, bioinformaticians and data scientists
to join us in transforming the way we fight cancer. As a member of our
Informatics team, you will play a crucial role in building web/mobile
applications to digitalize our work flows, manage our huge databases of
genetic data, sharpen variant detection, as well as working on AI models, deep
learning, and more.

Find out more at
[https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/](https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/)

------
emersonStride
Stride Health | San Francisco, Denver | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

At Stride, we help people who work for themselves save time and money on
things like insurance and taxes by providing simple, easy to use software,
tools and services.

We're currently looking for backend, frontend, and mobile engineers. The
specific job descriptions can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth) The
postings mention 5+ years experience but we're open to people with 1+ years
experience too. There isn't a posting for mobile engineers yet but feel free
to email me to learn more.

We use: React/Redux, Node, Redis, Postgres for our web app; Swift and Kotlin
for our mobile apps (Stride Tax); Scala and Python for backend services; and
variety of AWS services for DevOps/infrastructure

Here's more about what it's like to work at Stride:
[https://stridehealth.com/careers](https://stridehealth.com/careers).

I've been an engineer here for almost 2 years and it's been really rewarding.
Feel free to email me with any questions at emerson.hum [at] stridehealth.com

------
jerluc
Station A // early-stage clean energy start-up // SF Bay Area (remote
considered) // Senior Software Engineer (full-time) //
[https://stationa.com](https://stationa.com)

Station A is hiring its first senior software engineer!

Station A’s mission is to enable a carbon-neutral future by scaling and
automating the clean energy development process. Our software platform
connects clean energy developers with building owners and enables them to plan
and execute projects that ultimately take any building to zero carbon
emissions.

We are currently a team of four co-founders, based in San Francisco, CA, and
recently closed a round of venture funding that we plan to use to scale
quickly. We are looking for ambitious and driven individuals to help build a
company that transitions the world to 100% clean energy.

If you're interested in learning more, check out the full job description at
[https://stationa.com/careers/2019/senior-software-
engineer](https://stationa.com/careers/2019/senior-software-engineer) or reach
out to us at careers[at]stationa.com

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Hiring Software, Mobile, and Cryptography
Engineers | All Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, INTERNS,
ONSITE, VISA | [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Celo is a mobile-first stable cryptocurrency working to increase financial
inclusion in developing markets. Using a novel address-based encryption
algorithm, Celo lets you send crypto to phone numbers in a fully decentralized
way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies,
like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the
network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone.
For Celo's first product, we are working with organizations such as the UN
World Food Programme on a social payments and cash transfer app.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, MIT, Stanford

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

"Hello from Celo" \- [https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-
celo-34bf195cb99](https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-celo-34bf195cb99)

"The Next Adjacent Possible" \- [https://medium.com/celohq/the-next-adjacent-
possible-bed9a14...](https://medium.com/celohq/the-next-adjacent-possible-
bed9a144a508)

------
kylegibson
PolicyStat | Python + Django Software Engineer | onsite: Indianapolis, Indiana
| remote: Indiana, New Jersey, or other locations* | Full Time | $80k to
$110k+ USD/yr

[https://www.icontracts.com/policy-
management/](https://www.icontracts.com/policy-management/)

PolicyStat's mission is to improve healthcare delivery through better
processes. We help our clients make their policies and procedures easier to
find, access, and manage.

As a critical member of our small product team, you'll assume several roles
including back-end and front-end development, on-call support, API design,
architecture, operations and database engineering.

Description + Apply: [http://bit.ly/pstat-python-
hire-2019](http://bit.ly/pstat-python-hire-2019)

Some exciting things we're doing now that you can help with:

\- Full product/site mobile-first redesign using React

\- Switching from Python 2.7 to Python 3

Interview Process:

1\. Application review.

2\. Complete a small timed work sample (no more than 45 minutes) in Python
designed to represent what your day to day work would look like.

3\. Conversation with the Product team lead.

4\. Complete a timed work sample project (no more than 4 hours) that is
representative of the kind of projects you'll be working on.

5\. On-site (or remote) culture conversation with the team + face to face
interviews.

Full details provided in the automated email sent out after you apply.

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA / Boston, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF,
etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-
grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: \- Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React)
\- Senior Security Engineer (OAuth, SAML, identity, etc) (please use [hnfe] or
[hnse] in subject line for the above).

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
jeeshan
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA / Boston, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF,
etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-
grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React) -
Senior Security Engineer (OAuth, SAML, identity, etc) (please use [hnfe] or
[hnse] in subject line for the above).

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
vira28
Interested in the QA engineer position.

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer |Full-stack / Front End |
Full-time | ONSITE

Are you being paid fairly? Are your employees being paid fairly? We build
products that help companies and employees have conversations about pay. This
includes our Gender Wage Gap Analysis Tool and our Team products that help
empower managers.

You will help build brand-new and improve legacy apps and services, using C#,
node, React, JavaScript/Html/Css, Azure, AWS, among other technologies.

We maintain a supportive, inclusive, and laid-back work environment, because
stress is the enemy of creativity. All are welcome. Benefits include flexible
work hours, unlimited time off, 7 weeks paternity / 12 week maternity leave,
and work from home Wednesdays.

I'm hiring and you can see PayScale through my eyes at
[https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo](https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo) including
our Stranger Things total conversion of our workspace.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999682073267-sof...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999682073267-software-
engineer)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide. We are
looking for especially Backend (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, ScyllaDB), Data
(Redshift, BigQuery, Airflow) and Machine Learning Engineers (Python, Pytorch,
Fast.AI) who will help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will
help people find content they love.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We’re not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
gregwebs
PingCAP | Software Engineer, Customer Success | San Mateo and distributed |
Full-Time | Remote |
[https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs](https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs)

We make TiDB, an open source scale-out database that is consistent, always
online, and MySQL compatible. Our underlying distributed key-value layer,
TiKV, is a CNCF project.

We have a lot of interesting challenges to keep scaling for our existing users
with 100+ TB of data and expanding to help users in new ways with their
database needs.

I am part of the international team based out of San Mateo (bay area). Our
small team is oriented to being remote, and we travel periodically to meet in
person.

Our tech stack is Rust, Go, Kubernetes, and TiDB itself! You can work on a
serverless cloud service, do low-level database hacking, or work directly with
customers depending on your existing experience.

I like working on TiDB because I get to be a part of a big change going on in
databases and work with a skilled team. On a daily basis I learn new things
about databases and the cloud, but I also get to apply my existing experiences
to have a big impact.

See the jobs link for more details and compensation.

------
timrobinson
Maven Securities
([https://www.mavensecurities.com](https://www.mavensecurities.com)) | London,
UK | Hong Kong | ONSITE

Maven is a proprietary high-frequency trading (HFT) organisation formed in
2011. We employ the most talented traders, developers and engineers in the
market, executing a diverse range of strategies across global equities and
derivatives. We are the most active participant in many of the products we
trade, contributing significant liquidity to markets around the world. Core to
our success is a tight integration between trading, research, and technology,
and everyone involved in making these pieces come together.

Maven has a culture that is relaxed and informal but highly rewarding of
strong performance; there's no dress code, plenty of free food and regular
social events. We have offices in London, Hong Kong and New York and will be
opening a new Chicago office in early 2020 as part of our plans to expand our
coverage of derivatives markets.

We're hiring developers across all areas of the company:

\- Low latency trading systems: C++, FPGA, Julia. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/741a6cdb1](https://grnh.se/741a6cdb1)

\- Trading tools: C#, .NET Core, TypeScript. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3e4c1d701](https://grnh.se/3e4c1d701)

\- Data analytics: Python, C++, Rust. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71](https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71)

For more information, visit:
[https://workatmaven.com](https://workatmaven.com)

~~~
petr_tik
The spec for data analytics doesn't list Rust. Instead it requires "excellent
C++ ability". Are you actually using Rust?

It might be a bug on my side, but FYI. The last bullet point in the "Desired"
section of the job spec shows as blank in my Firefox Nightly on Ubuntu.

~~~
timrobinson
We don't have a role for pure Rust development but I'd be interested to meet
somebody with C++ plus Rust, or Python plus Rust. Maven primarily uses C++, C#
and Python, but we've recently started using Rust on a couple of projects.

~~~
petr_tik
thanks for your reply - i noticed you reworked the job spec as well.

Would be cool to hear about your Rust project, however, I realise you might
have an NDA on this.

Sounds like a great role

------
sakagami0
Alice Technologies | Software Engineers, Senior Software Engineers, Full Stack
Engineers | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite |
[http://alicetechnologies.com/](http://alicetechnologies.com/)

We at Alice are currently in the forefront of scheduling for building
structures. The problem we made personal was the inefficiency (and lack of
technological improvement) in the construction industry and we aim to solve it
by introducing high tech, AI scheduling software to aid in planning and
constructing real world projects. We think this is a great problem to solve
because no other tech like ours exists. Where most other companies in this
space focus on reporting, or task management, we tackle one of the hardest
parts, the scheduling itself.

Our space lends us to have to solve many interesting problems from
optimization, to modern ux flow, to graph theory, to fault tolerant services.
We are currently seeded with a total of 3M funding and are striving to make
our series A round. And we'd be happy to have more people on board before
dilution :).

To apply, email me directly at arno@alicetechnologies.com with Hackernews in
the title.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 2 positions:

1) Full-stack developer (2+ years of software development experience,
proficient with some of our stack)

2) Frontend developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello,

I saw this new post online on the Hacker News site today for App developers in
particular full stack developers who have some knowledge in technologies such
as Python, flask and Linux.

Well, I had completely forgot about viewing it and so I was checking out
Hacker News job board today and a newer post for a full-time opening available
at the US Securities & Exchange Commission for a Full stack/Python developer
in the NYC area.

Well I'm someone who enjoys coding and learning with Python as far as learning
purposes/hobbies go. Plus, I'm someone who has been going the self taught
route trying to break into the IT field/Python Development world.

But, more than anything.. I'd looking to further learn and grow in my skills
as far as Python development goes. I don't have much experience with Django
Web development but feel I can learn and pick up on it as well as with any
other technology requirements quickly.

After quickly reading your post on Hacker News I was encouraged and interested
to reach out and contact you for more info.

So with that said, here I am..and I wanted to inquire to find out if this
opening is available for those with years of experience? I had to ask because
but I wasn't sure if you meant junior or for more seasoned developers.

Also, you have a contact number to learn more about this position or
information on the things you require in regards to the nature of the job to
increase one's chances to be a part of your startup team? Any help in this
matter will be greatly appreciated. Thank you

If you like, please feel free to reach me at pydeveloper22@gmail.com

\--K

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Senior Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time |
ONSITE

Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards.

You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from scratch. You're
excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep understanding
of Test Driven Development & Clean Code.

What We offer \- a young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities,
atmosphere and latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible
working hours and spare time \- fresh fruits and fantastic coffee. \- regular
team events and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional
services

[https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-
mf/](https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-mf/) Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
alexeldeib
Friendly pointer -- The linked page mixes up "You're" and "Your". Should be
e.g. "Your role" and the last example could either be "You ideally have" or
rephrase the sentence requirements. Same issue in other listings, e.g. "You're
Tasks" => "Your tasks".

------
mordras
Kialo | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Berlin, Germany

Kialo ([https://www.kialo.com](https://www.kialo.com)) is a privately funded,
Swiss-German startup, developing a purpose-built tool for critical thinking,
thoughtful discussion, and collaborative decision-making. Founded by academic
philanthropists, we have been working on the system for 6 years before
launching public beta in August 2017.

Our platform is built on a high-end, modern technology stack including Python
3.6, TypeScript, ReactJS, Redux, MongoDB, AWS, k8s and more. We are agile
(Scrum, no -but), everyone has a tech background, we have a flat hierarchy, an
open and friendly discussion culture (of course) and we have fun while working
passionately to achieve our goal.

We are always looking for skilled full stack web developers who believe in
building the next generation's discussion platform.

If you are interested or have any questions, check out
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/147695/full-stack-web-developer-
kialo)

------
mapping_assets
Asset Mapping | Lead Software Engineer | London (United Kingdom) | Full Time |
Onsite

At Asset Mapping, we help make smart buildings that are cheaper to operate,
kinder to the environment and healthier to work in. For more details please
see [https://assetmapping.com](https://assetmapping.com) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/asset-
mapping/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/asset-mapping/)

We are looking for lead python software engineer to join our scrum team. You
will have opportunity to work with cutting edge of IoT sensors industry and
tackle challenges related to processing of time series data.

Full role description can be found here:
[https://www.assetmapping.com/jobitem?id=8](https://www.assetmapping.com/jobitem?id=8)

If this sounds interesting to you please send your CV to email address which
you get by running following in console:

    
    
        #!/usr/bin/env bash
        echo Z3JlZ0Bhc3NldG1hcHBpbmcuY29tCg== | perl -MMIME::Base64 -pe 's/(.+)/decode_base64($1)/e'

------
cstigler
Workday | Senior Full-Stack Developer | San Francisco |
[http://www.workday.com](http://www.workday.com) | ONSITE full-time

Workday is a large and growing (public with a ~$30B market cap) enterprise
software company, and we're looking for skilled senior front-end or full-stack
developers to join my Media Cloud team, part of our Employee Experience
Technologies group, in downtown SF. You’ll be working with an agile
development team to develop interactive multimedia features and more for
Workday’s application suite.

Our team is passionate and curious, and looking for developers who are the
same. We value our employees above all, and believe that a kind,
collaborative, and diverse team will produce better products.

Workday's software suite includes HCM, Financials, Recruiting, Learning, and
more. Our software powers the world's largest and best businesses, like
Amazon, Netflix, Patagonia, Wal-Mart, Sony, Toyota, VMware, Visa, and Yale
University.

Our most-used languages are TypeScript (with React/Knockout), HTML/SCSS, and
Python, but you'll also end up touching plenty of other programming languages
including Kotlin, Java, etc. We are looking for candidates with 5-10+ years of
full-time paid software development experience. Note that, unfortunately, we
cannot sponsor new H-1Bs or hire candidates with F-1/J-1 visas, so you'll need
to be a US citizen or permanent resident, or have a current H-1B (or
equivalent).

If you're interested, shoot me an email: charlie.stigler@workday.com

I'm a senior engineering manager at Workday with a startup background - would
love to talk to you if this job description sounds like a fit. =)

------
dtip
Old Reliable | Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE (UK)

Old Reliable is a remote-first software consultancy & development house based
in the UK. We’re a young, ambitious company but we’re focussed more on having
a sustainable work-life balance than on slaving away until midnight 6 (or 7!)
days a week.

We offer flexible working in a laid-back environment. You’ll manage yourself
and be responsible for the delivery of a project from start to finish. You’ll
need to be open to learning & applying new technologies. You’ll probably be
working on a new project every few months.

At this point we’re not asking for a specific skillset. The projects we’ll be
able to take on in the future will depend on your abilities and interests. To
date we’ve worked on C/C++ and build systems (cmake, assorted CI systems,
conda-forge) so if you have experience in the area, that would be a plus.

We are strongly against the idea that remote workers should earn more or less
money depending on where they live. The value you add to a company doesn’t
depend on your cost of living. If you want to earn a London salary without
having to live in London, let’s talk.

For more info: hn-feb2019@oldreliable.tech

------
Livioso
CARU | Zurich, Switzerland | Multiple Positions | Onsite | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders only

How will generations live together in the future? How can elderly people stay
an active part of society? Which role will technology play? These are the
questions that drive us!

CARU is a young Zurich based company. We ensure safety and wellbeing in living
environments. Our smart IoT system enables elderly, their families and care
takers to connect more efficiently – both in emergencies and in daily life. In
turn, we empower people to keep autonomy.

Our stack: Python / JavaScript/Vue / AWS / Yocto/OpenEmbedded Linux

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Software Engineers:
[https://cms.caruhome.com/content/uploads/2018/12/181218_CARU...](https://cms.caruhome.com/content/uploads/2018/12/181218_CARU_Backend_SW_Engineer.pdf)

Data Scientists:
[https://cms.caruhome.com/content/uploads/2018/12/181218_CARU...](https://cms.caruhome.com/content/uploads/2018/12/181218_CARU_Data-
Scientist.pdf)

------
lespider
tCell/Rapid7 | Front/Backend Developers, Python Developer | San Francisco and
Stockholm | Fulltime

tCell monitors and protects web applications from attacks and malicious
activity. You'll be joining a nimble and team of engineers working on a new
generation solution for defending applications where high-scale, and
creativity are vital to success.

Agent Engineer - Knowledge in-depth of language and frameworks. Especially
Python, Ruby, or Node.js. Experience (and/or interest) in Rust. Likes
efficient code.

Frontend/Fullslack Engineer - React.js, Clojurescript. Likes intuitive data-
centric UI, elegant APIs.

Backend Engineer - Scala, Clojure, Kafka, Druid, Flink, Spark, Cassandra, K8s.
Likes analytics with reliability, and scale.

[https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/detail/?gh_jid=1526549](https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/detail/?gh_jid=1526549)
[https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/detail/?gh_jid=1474485](https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/detail/?gh_jid=1474485)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi,

I'm interested in learning more about the opportunities you have available in
regards to the Python Developer and Backend roles. Do you have a contact email
to reach you? Thanks \--K

~~~
lespider
reply at: jobs %^( at ^&% tcell !@# dot %$# io (ignore the special chars)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Ok thanks...I'll send you an email. Appreciate it.

\--K

------
leegutman
Enigma Technologies| Software Engineering, Data Science, Machine Learning,
Product & Strategy| New York, NY| Full-time, On-site/Remote

[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)
[https://www.enigma.com/engineering](https://www.enigma.com/engineering)

Enigma’s mission is to empower people to interpret and improve the world
around them. We do this by transforming how data is seen and used in the
enterprise. Enigma connects internal and external data to surface insights
that inform business decisions, solve problems and unlock new opportunities.
From combating money laundering to enhancing drug safety, Enigma’s data and
technology is changing the way the world uses data.

Our engineers and data scientists are tackling some of today’s hardest
problems: Entity resolution and linking, Maneuvering with data at scale, &
Semantic encoding and inference.

Apply via the careers link above or reach out directly at
lee.gutman@enigma.com

Featured Roles:

Software Engineer: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-
engineer-1](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-1)

Data Scientist: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-
scientist-2](https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-scientist-2)

Product & Strategy Lead: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/product-strategy-
lead](https://www.enigma.com/careers/product-strategy-lead)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Sr Software Engineer, ML Engineer, Data Infra
Engineer, Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer| San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data
inbra and testing infra.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving trucks
will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their
homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions.

------
HoneyScience
Honey | Senior Engineers | Downtown Los Angeles | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.joinhoney.com/careers/engineering](https://www.joinhoney.com/careers/engineering)

Honey is a fast-growing startup based in Los Angeles. Our online shopping
platform offers users a smarter way to shop. Through a simple browser
extension, we open up instant access to exclusive savings, deals, rewards and
discovery, all powered by the collective knowledge of Honey’s community of
online shoppers. We are helping millions save when they shop online, and we're
hiring! We are actively seeking Senior Engineers to help build out Honey's new
generation of product offerings.

The engineering team works on a combination of backend development, databases,
microservices, and is constantly developing new features. We all work for each
other and have a an emphasis on helping one another. We get to solve complex
problems all while using good, modern technology.

If one of our listings seems like a match for you, feel free to apply online
or send your resume directly to recruiting@joinhoney.com.

------
scotttrinh
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | New
York City | FULLTIME and PAID INTERNSHIPS | ONSITE

We're building a platform for apparel designers & brands — our customers
design clothing with our tools, and we develop and produce them with our
network of manufacturers. Our customers are some of the most creative fashion
and apparel designers in the world, ranging from indie designers to major
celebrities.

We're a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great experiences. As an early member of our
engineering team, you'll help define our team culture, technology choices, and
roadmap, and be a key part of the next phase of our growth.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You'll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

Check out our listings and apply @ [https://jobs.ca.la](https://jobs.ca.la) \-
or email me at eng-jobs@ca.la with any questions.

~~~
kmcgough
Looking at your website I think your company seems really cool. As somebody
living on the other side of the country though how hard would it be for me to
come to NYC as an intern?

~~~
icco
NY is an incredibly easy city to adjust to because it is so transient. Rent
will be expensive, and food is expensive, but it's a wonderful place to live.
As someone who moved from California, it's one of the greatest places to end
up.

------
unquietcode
Onzin Incorporated - San Francisco, California, USA [REMOTE]

Greetings! We are a small business in the US looking to hire a backend or
DevOps engineer to work remotely with our team full or part time. The team is
several engineers already, and you would be joining them in supporting our
ongoing internal and external projects by helping to set up and provision
backend systems and services, as well as some light application programming
like API servers.

Our work is a combination of in-house projects with external client
engagements filling in the gaps. For this role we would be looking for deep
experience with back-end and infrastructure technologies like Amazon AWS or
Google GCP, provisioning tools like Ansible / Puppet / Salt, Python
development, shell scripting, Linux system administration, docker and
containerization technologies, build and deploy servers, CloudFormation and
Terraform for infrastructure management, as well as some basic networking
skills. There will also be tasks involving setting up backend components like
databases, job queues, and micro-services.

This is a great role for mid or senior level engineers who are looking for
flexibility and some independence in how their work gets completed. Do note
that while we are excited to be growing our business and adding a new position
this year, we will likely remain a small team for the foreseeable future. We
are also not a traditional ‘product’ company, and most of our time is spent on
smaller applications and projects that eventually reach completion.

If you would like to know more, send a message to hiring@onzininc.com with
your questions. To apply, please send a resume and few remarks about your
background and technical experience to the same address. Thank you for
reading, and good luck out there!

------
lancefisher
Submittable (YC S12) | Senior Full-Stack Web | Missoula | Onsite | Full-Time
Submittable streamlines the submission and application process for magazines,
literary journals, conferences, film festivals, grants, and scholarships.

We could use your help as we modernize our application using React, Redux, and
a serverless backend built on AWS. Code you write will be used by millions of
people the day after it's merged.

We are based in Missoula, Montana which is often ranked as one of the best
places to live. Many of our employees own their own houses, bike to work, and
visit the wilderness on weekdays.

Apply at [https://resume.submittable.com/submit/130381/senior-full-
sta...](https://resume.submittable.com/submit/130381/senior-full-stack-
engineer?aid=hnfeb19)

We also offer a Summer Technical Fellowship for engineers with special skills,
but less experience:
[https://resume.submittable.com/submit/126212/summer-2019-tec...](https://resume.submittable.com/submit/126212/summer-2019-technical-
fellowship?aid=hnfeb19)

------
nthdesign
American Reading Company | Full Stack Developer | King of Prussia, PA | Onsite
| Full Time

At American Reading Company, we create content, build tools, and provide
training to help students become avid readers and learners. Educational
technology, including web and mobile applications, are crucial to our daily
operations. We're looking for a full stack developer who will build web
applications that will enable school and district administrators to learn and
collaborate together while implementing our literacy solutions. These powerful
tools will live inside our widely-used, proven technology platform,
SchoolPace.

We want to find the best candidates, no matter what tools they use to get the
job done. We use an assortment of tools, including PHP, MySQL, and Docker.
But, it's okay if your expertise is in other tools and languages! Show us all
of the cool things you've built! [https://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#resumator-...](https://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#resumator-job-job_20180404142551_VHMVKKXZYPBA3U8I)

------
mog_app
Appcues | Boston, MA | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://www.appcues.com/](https://www.appcues.com/)

Appcues makes it super easy to build and optimize user onboarding flows, NPS
surveys, and feature announcements that drive user retention and engagement.

We’re a friendly group of ambitious people who believe the best work
environment is one that is meaningful, challenging, and built on openness,
autonomy, and collaboration.

It is an awesome place to work and I would love to hear from you and answer
any possible questions you might have about working here.

We have open positions for engineers working in Elixir and/or React:

\- Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2/cf38cd32-6fd3-4620-b6e9-6bcf...](https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2/cf38cd32-6fd3-4620-b6e9-6bcfeaf6b4ff)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2/e8d97007-e142-4a68-95e5-9171...](https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2/e8d97007-e142-4a68-95e5-91714d888b0a)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Frontend-End):
[https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2/b92a074f-9db0-426c-b107-f27b...](https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2/b92a074f-9db0-426c-b107-f27bb4e3db63)

\- And more [https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2](https://jobs.lever.co/appcues-2)

Stack: React, Redux, Elixir, Postgres, Redis, DynamoDB, Firebase

Apply via the links above, or get in touch with mog+hnfeb19@appcues.com

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter | [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) | Santa
Monica (LA area) | REMOTE in the United States OK for some positions. ONSITE
for most.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, and have grown to 1000+ employees
(190 are software engineers). Last Fall, we raised $156M in Series B Funding.

We have a number of open positions:

\- Senior Perl Developer (Santa Monica or Remote)

\- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)

\- Manager, Software Engineering (Golang)(Santa Monica)

\- Senior Database DevOps Engineer (Santa Monica)

\- and much more!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our open
tech positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability, and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health
([https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/))
| New York, USA | Full-time

We are looking for a Software Engineer to help us scale our data product
across data collection, normalization, and modeling efforts. A best-in-class
ETL pipeline is core to our ability to build a great product and have a
meaningful impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past
experience in working with data at scale (e.g., Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop,
Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

If interested, please reach out to team@ribbonhealth.com!

------
schwuk
Local Measure | Senior Full-stack Engineer | ONSITE (Sydney, Aus), REMOTE (UK)
| Full time

Local Measure is an exciting early stage technology company, headquartered in
Sydney. Our vision is a world where every customer interaction is exceptional.
We bring this vision to life through our next-generation customer experience
platform.

We are a passionate team of 50 people, with offices in Singapore, Dubai,
London, Miami and Phoenix. Our leadership roster includes advisors and
management from Google, Twitter, Salesforce, and other successful technology
businesses. Our clients include some of the world’s most recognized
hospitality, tourism and retail brands.

Our ideal candidate will have previous work experience with scalable web
architectures and will have developed in more than one language. You will have
developed and consumed REST APIs, preferably with Facebook, Twitter, Instagram
and Foursquare. We are looking for:

    
    
      * Strong software engineering background, with experience in  one or more of: Python, JavaScript, Go, or Swift (experience of other languages will be considered)
      * Experience in one or more of MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch or other database
      * Understanding of full stack web environments from server infrastructure to front end
      * Experience with JavaScript frameworks such as Angular
      * DevOps experience in an AWS environment desirable
    

Sydney: [https://www.localmeasure.com/jobs/full-stack-developer-
pytho...](https://www.localmeasure.com/jobs/full-stack-developer-python-mongo)

UK:
[https://localmeasure.workable.com/j/BAB4B7D6DC](https://localmeasure.workable.com/j/BAB4B7D6DC)

------
llann
Arcanite | SWITZERLAND - Lausanne area | Full-Stack Django Software Engineers
| Full-time or 80% | ONSITE

Arcanite is a young and dynamic company that offers tailor-made solutions and
supports the IT development of its customers and partners. The company,
founded by former members of the EPFL (ETH Lausanne) community, now has about
15 employees. Our core business is the development of customized solutions in
the areas of web application development, Machine Learning, Data Engineering,
Blockchain and server stack management and automation.

## Your responsibilities \- Contribute in all phases of the development of
solutions offered to customers and partners (design, development, testing,
deployment) \- Participate in and design important projects for small and
large companies in Switzerland \- Exchange and participate with the rest of
the team to enrich everyone's experience

## Required profile \- A technologically versatile person motivated to explore
new areas \- Interested in Open Source \- Curious and open-minded \-
Languages: fluent written and spoken French and English (min. B1)

## Minimum skills \- Strong knowledge of Python and the Django Framework \-
Skills in application architecture, APIs, REST services \- HTML, CSS and JS
capabilities, Vue.js or equivalent knowledge \- Basic skills in Linux and
SaltStack system administration \- Previous experiences in our business areas
(Web Apps, Machine Learning, Data Engineering)

## What we offer \- The possibility to work with modern technologies \-
Professional experience in cutting-edge fields \- A pleasant working
environment and a relaxed atmosphere in a young company \- The opportunity to
learn new technologies with people who have a good command of them

Interested? Contact us at jobs@arcanite.ch

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC S15) | Palo Alto / San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://confidentcannabis.com](https://confidentcannabis.com)

We are shaping the cannabis industry to be efficient, honest, and reliable by
creating the software infrastructure necessary to both test and trade within
it.

We'd love to talk to high-velocity, full-stack engineers, interested in
delivering products quickly while maintaining amazing software quality and
customer experience.

\- Typescript / React frontends

\- Python / Django backends

\- Lots of Docker, AWS, Terraform, and anything else productive we can find.

We're growing as an engineering org, and would love to find devs interested in
contributing to our development culture and foundation as we continue to
delight our customers and clients!

Frontend, Backend, Full-Stack, Dev-ops, Data-Engineers of all levels, can
email me directly at jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

Feel free to browse our job postings (though we are hiring across a larger
surface area that isn't reflected in our jobs posted quite yet).

[https://jobs.lever.co/confidentcannabis](https://jobs.lever.co/confidentcannabis)

------
jconley
Brava Home | Full Time | Mobile & Web Software Engineers | Redwood City CA |
Onsite | [https://www.brava.com](https://www.brava.com)

At Brava we want to help you make food at home faster, easier, and tastier
than you do today. Our oven takes the stress out of cooking with hundreds of
presets to automatically cook anything from Salmon with Broccolini and
Tomatoes to Hot Pockets. It does this using directed energy from infrared
lamps separating the oven into three distinct zones. This allows us to cook
multiple foods differently, but at the same time, by controlling the power to
each zone with software. Various sensors in the oven provide the algorithms
with feedback.

The oven took over three years to develop and is on the market. Customers love
it. We are now heavily investing in mobile and web products to complement our
great product and fuel our growth.

Join our user experience focused software team and work with world class
engineers, product managers, and designers. Current needs are in react-native,
responsive web, and nodejs. Looking for flexible engineers that love to build
great customer experiences.

We offer competitive benefits, equity, and free lunch. As a bonus the R&D
kitchen is steps away and they bring out amazing food all day long.

If you love food, it's worth a chat. On site interviews get a high class lunch
on us made in the Brava. :)

Contact: jd+hn@brava.com

Check us out on Instagram @bravahome

Note, we have more positions than are currently on this page:
[https://careers.brava.com/software-engineer-full-
stack](https://careers.brava.com/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
seregine
Outschool | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Senior engineer, UX designer

Imagine a school offering every possible class, each one taught by the teacher
who loves that subject most and filled with kids who chose to be there.
Imagine that this school is steps away from your front door.

Join us to bring it to everyone.

Outschool (YC W16) is the marketplace of live online classes for kids. Our
classes take place over video chat, bringing independent teachers together
with small groups of curious kids around the world.

Thousands of classes are in progress now, generating millions of dollars in
sales. We recently raised funding to expand our team from 11 people to 24 this
year. Now we're looking for experienced engineers in SF who can shape
Outschool with us as it grows.

You would build major product features and help us scale. Upcoming projects
include classroom learning tools, communication, personalization, growth,
marketplace experience, data infrastructure, and more. We work in modern
JavaScript: React, GraphQL/Apollo, and Node/Express backed by PostgreSQL.

[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool)

------
grinichs
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/)

At 98point6 we are reimagining the future of primary care through in-app
messaging and by pairing physician experience with AI and automation. We've
recently raised a $50m Series-C and last month launched in all 50 US states.

We're moving quickly in the digital health space and hiring for numerous
positions. Open engineering roles include:

\- Software Engineer, Data Engineering \- Senior Software Engineer, Machine
Learning \- Manual Test Engineer \- Mobile Software Engineer - iOS/Android \-
Back End Software Engineer \- Senior Back End Software Engineer \- Front End
Software Engineer \- Senior Front End Software Engineer \- Senior Software
Engineer, Infrastructure \- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) \- Support
Engineer

If you're interested please email me grinich [AT] 98point6.com or apply
directly at our careers page:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India| [http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/) CertSAFE is a
software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development, simulation,
verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE features a
graphical development environment for a visual modeling language based on
dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and interactive testing
interface, an automatic test generator based on Satisfiability Modulo Theories
(SMT) solving, and more. As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to
apply your software engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse
areas, including programming language theory, graph theory, user interface
design, concurrent and parallel software design, and software test automation.
You will get to interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and
customers working on safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense,
transportation, medical devices, and other fields. CertSAFE is developed by a
small team with a Lean Kanban development process. We use a variety of
technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and AWS, and also
especially appreciate experience with functional languages such as Haskell,
F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc. Positions available include Software Engineer
(Bangalore, India), Software Quality Assurance Engineer (Bangalore, India),
Product Specialist (Bangalore, India), and DevOps Engineer (Melbourne, FL).
Visit [http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full
position descriptions.

The roles outside of Melbourne, FL will require travel to Melbourne, FL for
90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance is available.

------
jerrytsai
Uniform Teeth | React/React Native Engineer | SF and Remote OK |
[https://www.uniformteeth.com/careers/](https://www.uniformteeth.com/careers/)

We're Uniform Teeth — the first premium, clinically credible consumer brand in
orthodontics. We're making orthodontics cheaper, faster, and more accessible
for everyone, plus we're backed by the same investors as Warby, Instacart,
Casper and GoodRx. Read about us in TechCrunch.

## The Environment

Fast-growing startup, small engineering team (~4 members right now), more
greenfield than legacy code

## The Role

You love React. We love React. You’ll work on every aspect of the business,
creating a superb experience for our customers.

## Responsibilities:

• Build features on our react native app (non-native code), EMR and lab tool •
Integrate real-time integration with our API via websockets • Maintain (and
improve) code quality, test coverage, and engineering acumen • Work with
product, clinical, and our engineering team to define specs and dictate how
features will be build

## Follow-up Info

How to apply: Visit our Careers page at
[https://www.uniformteeth.com/careers/](https://www.uniformteeth.com/careers/).

Feel free to email me at jerry [at] uniformteeth.com if you intend to apply—
happy to answer any questions you may have.

We’re also recruiting several positions not specific to tech, for onsite in
SF: clinic managers, sales managers, orthodontic assistants, lab technicians,
packaging and shipping specialists, CAD/CAM dental technicians.

------
carbonblack
Carbon Black | Waltham, MA; Boston, MA; Boulder, CO; and Hillsboro, OR |
Onsite or Remote | [https://www.carbonblack.com](https://www.carbonblack.com)

Carbon Black (NASDAQ: CBLK) is a leading provider of next-generation endpoint
security delivered via the cloud. We consolidate prevention, detection,
response, threat hunting, and managed services into a single platform with a
single agent and single console, making it easier for organizations to achieve
better protection. More than 4,600 global customers, including one-third of
the Fortune 100, trust Carbon Black to keep their organizations safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-black](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-
black)

To see all of our open roles:
[https://carbonblack.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Life_at_Cb](https://carbonblack.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Life_at_Cb)

Questions? Contact us at careers@carbonblack.com

------
tchawla88
DISNEY STREAMING SERVICES | Software Engineers - Backend and Full Stack
opportunities open | Full Time | ONSITE (New York, NY) | Junior to Senior
opportunities open.

Software Engineers at Disney Streaming Services develop premium digital media
products for Major League Baseball and our partners. The products we build,
such as ESPN+, MLB.TV and NHL.TV are paving the way for the next-generation
media and sport technologies, including the upcoming streaming video on demand
(SVOD) Disney+ offering which will allow you to stream Disney, Pixar, Marvel,
Star Wars, National Geographic content to your device. Our Engineering team
for Disney Streaming Services is headquartered in the Chelsea area of New York
City.

We’re looking for engineers for a few very critical teams:

\--eCommerce Engineering: Associate Engineers:
[https://tinyurl.com/ycwjhj6o](https://tinyurl.com/ycwjhj6o) Senior Engineers:
[https://tinyurl.com/ycnej7pt](https://tinyurl.com/ycnej7pt) Technologies:
Java, Spring, Scala, full AWS stack, Reactive Programming.

\--Marketing Technology (New Team) Software Engineers (all experience):
[https://tinyurl.com/y8j49997](https://tinyurl.com/y8j49997) Technologies:
Java, Spring, Scala, full AWS stack, Reactive Programming.

\--Media Engineering: Full Stack Engineers (all experience): Angular,
Javascript, Java, Spring, and AWS infrastructure to name a few.

Disney Streaming Services Blog: Art of Possible [https://medium.com/disney-
streaming](https://medium.com/disney-streaming)

EMAIL: tanya.chawla@disney.com

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Quantitative Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.etflogic.io](https://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time |

ETFLogic is a fintech data analytics company. We help our clients - ETF
Issuers, Traders, Investment Managers - make better investment decisions with
Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in excess of $5
trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach $30tr by 2030.
Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in the ETF
landscape.

We empower ETF ecosystem members to better understand what is “under the hood”
and gain an edge in investment trading decisions. We are building quantitative
tools, analytics and trading signals around ETFs and their underlying assets.

Some of our key areas of focus are in intraday (fair-value) pricing, portfolio
construction and optimization, fixed-income pricing and factor analysis.

Our tech stack is JS, React, Python, AWS, kdb+/q

We are currently a team of 5 and looking to expand. We are well funded with a
strategic VC.

In addition to quant-focused developers we are looking for Frontend Devs.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
paulc
CommentSold | Remote (North America) | commentsold.com

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We're looking for some product minded engineers to join our team in it's early
stages to help us as our business continues to grow.

Our web app is built on the PHP Laravel platform and makes use of core Laravel
functionality to drive web and job queue processing.

For storage we are using MySQL and redis, on the front end we are using
standard templating and JS libraries.

We're actively expanding and building out our tech stack as we implement new
processes and features.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Coworking space reimbursement

Specifically we are looking for:

Front End/Full Stack - Web application developer with a strong frontend
skillset and someone comfortable working with a fullstack application
framework (Laravel, Django, Rails).

Senior Full Stack - Experienced web engineers with strong sense of product and
desire to own large parts of the web application space and technical roadmap.

Mobile (iOS/Android) - Our mobile team currently builds and supports client
applications for our customers on both iOS and Android. We are seeking
experienced mobile developers (both iOS and Android) to help streamline our
applications and the delivery platform for them.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com, CTO CommentSold

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our engineering team uses technologies like Ruby,
JavaScript, Go, Python, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. Read more about what we work on
at [https://sourcecode.entelo.com/](https://sourcecode.entelo.com/).

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to discover new ways to merge
machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Data Scientist

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | System / Backend / JS / Test Engineers | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

We're creating a general purpose automation platform to open up the
possibilities of serverless architecture, by allowing anyone, through our
intuitive visual workflow builder, to connect their entire cloud stack. No dev
resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 30+ in our London
Engineering HQ. Having increased our revenue by 4.5x in 2018 we’re growing
fast and looking for top engineers to join our squad teams. We’re small and
dynamic, open to new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on
shaping how we grow, fine-tune our highly performant multi-billion transaction
platform for years to come.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
distinctively difficult to use together, and doing so is very labour
intensive. With our cutting-edge platform, processes that took hours, or even
days, can now happen in seconds.

Customers like Reddit, GitHub, Lyft & IBM are already reinventing how they
work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of automation.

Current open roles:

\- Systems Software Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/A989E2788E)

\- Senior Backend Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/50E49D5631](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/50E49D5631)

\- Junior Javascript Engineer [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833)

\- Test Engineer (SDET) [https://tray-
io.workable.com/j/B966DEFE9F](https://tray-io.workable.com/j/B966DEFE9F)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, Cassandra, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with me:
joe@tray.io

------
chondl
Finale Inventory | Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | REMOTE | Full time

Finale Inventory helps small and medium ecommerce sellers manage their
operations efficiently. We integrate with over 25 other systems (Amazon, eBay,
Shopify, QuickBooks, etc.) to give our customers a complete picture of their
business.

We are a bootstrapped customer focused startup led by a founding team with
decades of experience building companies.
[https://www.finaleinventory.com/company](https://www.finaleinventory.com/company)

You will be joining a small engineering team with members located in both US
and Europe. You will have personal responsibility for designing and delivering
features that delight customers and grow the business. Our technology stack is
predominantly JavaScript, using Node.js on the server, GraphQL for APIs, and
React for the user interface. We also use C++ for performance sensitive
components of our application.

We have open positions for both experienced engineers and recent college
graduates with a technical degree.

Interested? Contact Chris Hondl, CTO/Co-founder, chris@finaleinventory.com

------
RoryRecruiter
McKinsey & Company | NY, CHI, ATL, SF, DC, TOR, PHL | Full Time, Onsite

Digital @ McKinsey brings together the best of the firm's capabilities to help
our clients use digital technology to transform their businesses. You'll join
a global team working on everything from IT modernization & strategy to agile,
cloud, cyber security, and digital transformation. You'll typically work on
projects across all industries and functions and will be fully integrated with
the rest of our global firm. You'll also work with colleagues from across
McKinsey to help our clients deliver breakthrough products, experiences, and
businesses both on technical and non-technical topics.

Product Engineering @ McKinsey:
[https://mck.co/2VG9Id3](https://mck.co/2VG9Id3) Tech Lead:
[https://mck.co/2VNeSUp](https://mck.co/2VNeSUp) Software Architect:
[https://mck.co/2UD1P6A](https://mck.co/2UD1P6A) Travel: 80% (Mon-Thurs)

Thanks for looking!

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, do you have an email address to contact you for more information?

Also do you have junior or mid-level openings?

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Lead Infrastructure Engineer & Lead Security Engineer | Full-
time | Remote |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

More info for Lead Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/37b7b5681](https://grnh.se/37b7b5681)

More info for Lead Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/39b1b7471](https://grnh.se/39b1b7471)

------
draughtlab
DraughtLab | Software Engineers | Rochester, NY | REMOTE

DraughtLab provides software tools and services for businesses that perform
human-sensory analyses on their products, i.e. tasting, smelling, feeling,
etc. For example, brewers that need to ensure that their beer keeps coming out
true to their brand, batch after batch.

We're looking for developers to help with all aspects of development and
deployment, from native mobile to backend APIs, web frontend to devops. We are
a small team making early hires, and our platform is evolving rapidly, so you
can have a big influence on the direction of things! We work remotely but do
all get together from time to time, so occasional travel may be required.

Our stack currently includes: Java/Kotlin (Android), Swift (iOS), C# [1],
Angular, MySQL, AWS [1] prepping a move .NET Core, considering using
Docker/Kubernetes at that time, experience welcome

If you'd like to learn more visit us at
[https://www.draughtlab.com](https://www.draughtlab.com) or send me an email
at chad@draughtlab.com

------
Runtastic
Open SOLUTIONS ARCHITECT job at Runtastic We believe in supporting people to
improve their fitness and overall health. With more than 220 million downloads
of our apps and 115 million registered users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual
and fascinating challenges everyday. == ONSITE | VISA ==

YOUR MISSION

Together with Solution Architects from adidas you will design technical
solutions that combine two state of the art software systems (service oriented
architecture) to power end user and business user facing products and
services.

-Design technical solutions for business use cases primarily where adidas systems are connected with Runtastic ones

-Identify changes needed according to business requirements

-Work closely with Runtastic development teams for implementation

YOUR PROFILE

-2+ years of experience with the architecture of large software systems

-Profound knowledge designing microservice architecture

-Excellent communication skills

-Degree in Computer Science, Informatics, or a related field (university or higher technical institute)

-Excellent English skills, German is a plus

Sounds interesting? Find out more:
[https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/12fjgzda](https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/12fjgzda)

We offer jobs in various fields, check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background
(i.e. open positions for Data Engineers, Agile Coaches, Backend
Developers,...).

------
aaronlidman
Aurora Innovation ([http://aurora.tech](http://aurora.tech)) | Fullstack or
Frontend Engineer | Pittsburgh/Palo Alto/SF | Onsite full-time

Self-driving cars. Aurora has assembled one of the most experienced leadership
teams in the industry to build the next leading self-driving vehicle company -
including leaders from Google/Waymo, Tesla, Uber ATG, Apple, and others to
deliver the benefits of self-driving technology quickly and safely around the
world. We are partnered with some of the largest automakers on the planet and
funded by some of Silicon Valley’s best venture capital firms, including
Greylock and Index Ventures.

We are looking for experienced engineers with a passion for building tools and
web interfaces for visualizing and making sense of data. Our stack includes:
TypeScript, React, Webassembly, Three.js, Python and more.

\- Apply here:
[https://aurora.tech/jobs/?gh_jid=4025943002](https://aurora.tech/jobs/?gh_jid=4025943002)

\- Feel free to email me alidman@aurora.tech if you have any questions

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Leamington Spa, UK (ONSITE) | Full Stack/Front-End Developer &
UI/UX Designer | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is UK startup working to accelerate the adoption of digital flight
& maintenance records in the aviation industry by providing intuitive and
automated software. Moving a highly regulated industry away from paper records
is challenging, but our platform provides a robust solution to this problem
with friendly UI and is powered by modern technologies.

We’re currently looking for developers (front end, back end and full stack),
UI/UX designers and analyst graduate roles, but we’re keen to hear from anyone
who thinks they have something to offer even if we’re not specifically
targeting the role you fill. If you have enthusiasm for what you do and are
willing to take on new challenges, then we’d love to hear from you. Experience
with, or an interest in, any of the following would be beneficial:

\- React, Node.js or other front-end development \- Ruby on Rails, either as
just an API server or a full-stack system \- Designing interfaces with user
experience in mind \- Mobile development on iOS or Android platforms \-
Machine learning / data science

As a company, we’re small, but growing fast, having just moved into a new
office in the centre of Leamington Spa and are looking for people to join our
dedicated team. We have modern working practices, promoting flexible working
and continuous development of all of our staff members. Even as a small
company, we’re interested in hiring the best, so salaries are all very
competitive with larger companies for the given candidate’s skill level.

To apply or learn more, drop us an email at: jobs@trustflight.io or visit
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io)

------
csharpminor
Twilio.org | Developer Evangelist | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite Twilio is
looking for a Developer Evangelist for our growing Twilio.org Team. You’ll
lead the Twilio.org Impact Corps, connecting a passionate community of
volunteer developers with nonprofits seeking technical guidance and coding
support. You will create and promote technical content, resources, and events
to help developers throughout the social impact sector unlock the power of
Twilio to advance their mission.

We’re looking for someone who understands the basics of the HTTP request and
response cycle and has written enough web code to have opinions on the
different web frameworks of a specific programming language. You love to teach
others and are endlessly curious about and excited by technology.

You have the following background:

• Writing code, creating articles and blog posts, and delivering
presentations.

• Led technical workshops and education initiatives to increase sector-wide
developer expertise.

• Solid and diverse engineering skills.

• Experience in open source software development and knowledge of best
practices.

• Friendly approach to teaching and mentoring others.

• Willingness to travel to where our developer communities live a few times
every quarter, and stay productive and professional on the road.

• Technical writing skills as demonstrated via blog posts and other written
work.

More about Twilio.org: [https://www.twilio.org/](https://www.twilio.org/)
Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1437510](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1437510)

------
Autolab
Autolab | Full-Stack Software Developer | Onsite | Bogotá, Colombia (Latin
America) | Full-time | Visa |
[https://autolab.com.co/](https://autolab.com.co/)

Autolab is a multi-brand, multi-service car repair chain, part of Polymath
Ventures, with the mandate to dramatically improve customer satisfaction and
offer fair prices while providing quality jobs for mechanics.

We are searching for a talented programmer who is hungry to learn and grow
with an incredibly challenging, high-potential, and impactful start-up This
person will be immersed in the development and maintenance of the systems that
support operations at Autolab, working side by side with highly talented
people. The developer will work with the CTO and the technology team to
understand the business and implement solutions, by integrating existent
tools/services and creating new ones.

Interested to find out more?
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381](https://jobs.polymathv.com/0e4b56381)

Tech stack: HTML, CSS, Python, PHP, Java, Ruby, PostreSQL, MySQL

------
_arpan_
Twitter | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time | ONSITE

We are advertiser "Reach and Frequency" planning team at Twitter. My team's
work allows advertisers to buy ads on twitter at a fix price for guaranteed
delivery. We cross collaborate with other platform and data teams with in
twitter to generate $MM.

We are hiring Senior Engineers who are team players and can design distributed
systems at scale. It is a plus if you have an ad-tech background. Job details
: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201808/softw...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/201808/software-engineer-backend-reach-planner.html)

Here are some more details about the product:
[https://business.twitter.com/en/help/campaign-
setup/campaign...](https://business.twitter.com/en/help/campaign-
setup/campaign-targeting/forecaster-tool.html)

If you are interested, please send an email to asheth@$company_name.com with
HN in subject line

------
nomisrec
Nomis Solutions | San Francisco | Toronto | Data Scientist | Data Engineer |
Software Engineer | VISA | ONSITE

Nomis is a small (~120) and mature (est. 2002) fin-tech in the business of
banking software. We do price optimization for banks i.e. using big data
analytics, determine how customers will respond to different prices and hence
maximize/optimize a business objective for the bank.

Data Scientist (SF): [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=146...](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=1462755)

Data Engineer (Toronto): [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=151...](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=1514432)

Senior Backend Enginner(Toronto): [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=148...](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=1484761)

Senior Frontend Engineer (Toronto): [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=152...](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=1528346)

Senior Full-stack Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=148...](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=1484726)

All open positions: [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-postings)

Reach out at: nomisrec [at] gmail dot com

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs| Backend Software Engineer, iOS Engineer, ML Engineer, Frontend
Software Engineer, Customer Support| San Francisco and Vancouver | Onsite |
Full-time | VISA SPONSOR

What we do: make tools for live streamers (core business today)

Mission: enable creators to turn passion into a business

Results: used by >70% Twitch, paid out $260M to creators since 2015 and >$140M
in 2018

Funding: Sequoia led

Stack: 1) Mobile = Objective C/Xcode/RN/Android for mobile app, depending on
use case 2) Desktop = C++/Electron/VueJS+Vuex/TypeScript/LESS 3) Web =
LESS/Typescript VueJS+Vuex/PHP(Laravel)/MySQL/NodeJS/Nginx/AWS 4) New projects
= TBD

Compensation: base + equity + bonuses + great benefits

Recruiting process: 1) HR screen 2) tech screen 2) take home problem or onsite
problem 3) interview with ~2 people from team We try to move quickly (~1 week
end to end) and to not waste candidate time

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs](https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs)

Learn more: [https://streamlabs.com/careers](https://streamlabs.com/careers)

------
Erem
INSTRUMENTAL | Lead Backend Scala Developer | Bay Area, CA (Palo Alto) | Full-
time, Onsite | instrumental.com

Want to write software that impacts the real economy, not just ads or fintech?
Check out Instrumental.

We make intelligent, data-driven tools to help companies identify issues on
their assembly lines so they can ship higher quality products faster. We are
improving how millions of things are made each day. You'll join a team of
developers responsible for assembly lines of the most recognizable new
consumer electronics in the world, and will write algorithms that transform
and detect defects in all of them saving our customers from headaches and
millions of dollars in loss.

We are looking for an experienced back-end Scala lead that wants to build
great things with friendly people.

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/P_AAAAAACAAE5JuL0TfSHzjF)

Relevant Technobabble: Scala, functional programming, Java, JVM, distributed
systems, backend

------
jckbra
KBRA | Dresher, Pennsylvania | ONSITE |
[https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

Kroll Bond Rating Agency (KBRA) is a full service rating agency whose mission
is to set a standard of excellence and integrity. Established in 2010, KBRA
set forth an effort to restore trust in credit ratings by creating new
standards for assessing risk and by offering accurate and transparent ratings.
KBRA provides market participants with an alternative solution by delivering
timely and in-depth research across various sectors.

Our department is ~55 people, working in teams of four to eight developers,
including back-end, front-end, QA, and ETL. Our projects are internal and
external websites that provide data, visualizations and analytical tools to
our employees and customers. We use different technologies depending on the
project, but here is a relatively comprehensive list:

* PHP and C#

* Javascript (jQuery, Polymer, Angular, and React)

* REST APIs and GraphQL

* Bootstrap, D3.js

* SQL Server, MySQL, ElasticSearch & CosmosDB

Open Roles

* QA Automation Developer

* Developer in Test

* Software Developer, WPF

* Sr. Software Developer, NodeJS

Link above has some job descriptions and ways to apply. Thanks!

------
pabloroman_
TNW | Senior Back-end Developer | ONSITE (Amsterdam, NL) | Full time

TNW is one of the most prominent brands in tech media and events in the world.
We are looking foremost for a Senior back-end developer to become the
technical leader of our Index.co platform, our startup database that tracks
the movements of over 200.000 tech companies.

You’re going to get the opportunity to work with a talented and driven team,
handling large datasets and building innovative products around them. Your
technical leadership will support the Index.co team in maintaining and
expanding its ever-growing dataset, building new systems to gather and process
it more efficiently, and building customer-facing solutions with modern a UI.

Benefits: A competitive salary, open vacation policy, flexible working hours,
option to work remotely, a delicious subsidized lunch, great networking
opportunities & unlimited access to the #smallestdisco.

Read more and apply here: [https://thenextweb.homerun.co/tech-lead-indexco-
php/en](https://thenextweb.homerun.co/tech-lead-indexco-php/en)

------
hughstephens
NodeJS / React / Angular Fullstack Javascript Engineer | Sked Social | REMOTE
| Full stack or Front end | Fulltime

Sked Social helps customers improve their visual marketing on social media.
Our customers range from small businesses to global media, fashion and retail
brands – and everything inbetween.

We're a fully remote team of 25, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing at a
decent but manageable pace.

Timezone needs to be compatible with US Eastern (our head of engineering is
there) but otherwise location doesn't matter, we hire anywhere.

\---------

FULL STACK: NodeJS + MongoDB + AngularJS/React + Redis + Elasticsearch

\---------

A full-stack role for the more backend-oriented or balanced candidate.

We're pretty much full stack MEAN/MERN, with Redis for (mostly) session
management and Elasticsearch where it makes sense.

Experience with social network APIs, social media management and building
(customer-facing) analytic tools a big plus.

More info + apply:
[https://jobs.enlist.io/schedugram/jobs/6ecf5a96-f3d0-4a7d-b1...](https://jobs.enlist.io/schedugram/jobs/6ecf5a96-f3d0-4a7d-b1f8-7022d4308d30?enlist-
source=hn)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
ynnak
Cognii | SF Bay Area

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup. Cognii's conversational Virtual Learning
Assistant provides personalized tutoring to students with automatic grading of
essay answers.

    
    
      2018-2022 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      National Science Foundation Innovation Grant Award Winner
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Platform Developer

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
Searchmetrics
Searchmetrics is a tech company providing SaaS-solutions in SEO and Content
Marketing in over 100 countries worldwide. Founded in 2007 in Berlin we are
now 240 employees from all around the world. Klick here to read more about our
tech-stack:
[https://status.searchmetrics.com/tech_radar/](https://status.searchmetrics.com/tech_radar/)

In Berlin, we are currently looking for: Senior Java Developer:
[https://searchmetrics.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=166](https://searchmetrics.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=166)

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://searchmetrics.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=222](https://searchmetrics.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=222)

Team Lead Software Engineering:
[https://searchmetrics.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=216](https://searchmetrics.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=216)

You're welcome to reach out to us.

------
transcranial
MD.ai | Front-end/Full-stack/DevOps Engineers | New York, NY | Full-time |
ONSITE or REMOTE | [https://www.md.ai](https://www.md.ai)

We are a medical machine learning platform helping doctors and researchers
build medical AI, with the ultimate goal of improving patient care. We help
build high-quality labeled datasets for both training and clinical validation,
as well as tools for model deployment and execution. Some of our unique
challenges include: operating in HIPAA-compliant environments, managing huge
medical imaging/text/genomic datasets, distributed data processing and machine
learning model training, and building complex web applications with UI/UX
appealing to both doctors and engineers alike.

We're currently hiring front-end engineers (React/Vue/GraphQL) and full-
stack/devops engineers (Docker/Kubernetes/GCP/AWS). Experience with machine
learning (Tensorflow/Keras) is definitely a plus. Experience in medicine or
healthcare is preferred.

Please email us directly at jobs@md.ai.

------
Schwolop
Cooltrax | Senior Engineers | Melbourne, AUSTRALIA | ONSITE but flexible

Cooltrax builds IoT hardware and software to monitor temperatures, control
fridges, and track trailers as they transport goods across the country. That
might sound simple, but Australians alone buy $120bn of groceries each year
and our services provide an increasingly critical piece of the supply chain
infrastructure that makes this possible. We operate in Australia and the
United States and have a small engineering team with their home base in
Melbourne.

We run a global real-time temperature monitoring system covering some of the
largest supply chain partners in the world, where you will face daily
challenges and demanding timelines that will be your problems to solve. But
we’ll give you the autonomy to choose the right solutions, the flexibility to
work in the way that suits you (working from home or abroad is possible, some
of the time), and the support to handle everything a rapid-paced start-up
environment can throw at you. Most of our front-end and back-end software is
in JavaScript (or increasingly TypeScript), we’re moving from an Ember.js
application to React, our firmware is in C/C++, and our infrastructure is
defined in code and orchestrated with Kubernetes. Other technology keywords we
use include: MySQL, CouchDB, GraphQL, Redis, node.js, Azure, git, and Jira.

For a more thorough position description, or just to have a chat about the
sorts of projects we have here, please contact me at: tom.allen@cooltrax.com.
I'm the Engineering Manager here and I'm passionate about building a workplace
culture that supports high performance engineering. We have our fair share of
problems and legacy software to deal with, but there's abundant opportunity
for interesting greenfields work too, with a board ready and willing to invest
in new areas of the business.

------
fh973
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is developing a software storage system for file, block and object,
built around a parallel file system core. Our customers use this data center
file system for HPC clusters in industry and academia, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, postproduction, origin and CGI clusters, and as a scalable
backend for SaaS products.

Quobyte’s data center file system is a full-stack storage system, which means
that engineering work covers everything from kernel development over database
design to distributed systems engineering. In short: lots of challenging and
fun problems!

We are currently looking for:

* Senior Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Junior Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Support Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* QA Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Sales Engineer - EMEA

* Sales Engineer - US West / Central / East

* Channel Manager - EMEA

* Enterprise Sales - US West / Central / East

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers).

Send your CV to work@quobyte.com.

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally we want a mix of both ◦
Seattle & Palo Alto

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

------
dalanmiller
Stripe | Integration Engineer / Solutions Architect / Technical Account
Manager | Amsterdam, London, Dublin, Singapore, New York, San Francisco |
ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

Interested in increasing the GDP of the internet? My team is looking for
strong technical generalists to join Customer Engineering at Stripe. Looking
for people who are comfortable in multiple programming languages, interested
in working with our users, and delving into complex integration problems
spanning time, currencies, and alternative payment methods.

We’re especially keen to chat if you are:

* Confident and comfortable with customers. We're expecting to see user facing roles in your past or present.

* A strong technical generalist. Many of us were engineers in prior jobs.

* Comfortable with code-level debugging (Stripe code and user code)

* Empathetic, collaborative, communicative, consultative

* Intellectually curious, with great problem solving skills

Check out the roles here - [https://stripe.com/jobs#customer-
engineering](https://stripe.com/jobs#customer-engineering)

Email me directly: f"dalan{chr(43)}hn-feb19{chr(64)}stripe{chr(46)}com"

------
joannakrawczyk
Applause is the world’s leading crowdtesting provider and ensures digital
quality for websites, mobile apps, IoT products and in-store interactions with
real people (400.000 testers world wide). Our customers are: Google, BMW,
Adidas, Uber and Netflix etc.
[https://www.applause.com/](https://www.applause.com/) For our small but
experienced IT team in Warsaw we are looking for hire a couple of IT Engineers
now:

iOS Software Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/V16Zvx](http://hrbrg.co/V16Zvx) Android
Software Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/twpyVz](http://hrbrg.co/twpyVz) Java
Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/E36NU1](http://hrbrg.co/E36NU1) Full Stack Software
Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/KpHCBQ](http://hrbrg.co/KpHCBQ) DevOps Software
Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/hPMhr8](http://hrbrg.co/hPMhr8)

For our larger team in the United States (Framingham, MA) we are looking to
hire:

Full Stack Software Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/TprHww](http://hrbrg.co/TprHww)
Java Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/TprHww](http://hrbrg.co/TprHww) Python Engineer
(Data Science team) [http://hrbrg.co/jSh3mq](http://hrbrg.co/jSh3mq) Ruby
Engineer [http://hrbrg.co/RtBsDh](http://hrbrg.co/RtBsDh) Lead
Engineer.Manager [http://hrbrg.co/9kpcvq](http://hrbrg.co/9kpcvq)

Please apply using the links above.

------
biddle
Adobe | Web Application Engineers | Full-time, Onsite | SF

Join a startup team at Adobe SF to help re-imagine Photoshop for the web.
We're building a user-first, non-pro focused app that empowers everyone to
easily build the stunning images and design they can imagine - with the
simplicity, power and joy of playing with simple building blocks.

[http://reinventimaging.com](http://reinventimaging.com)

Good design is hard, but the applications we use to build our designs should
make it easy, so we're using the power of excellent UX and machine learning to
help make that a reality.

We're solving challenging, engaging problems that include:

\- Creating a highly performant rendering on low-end devices in a browser
environment \- Offline-first real-time collaborative image editing \- Large
scale social discovery, learning, sharing, remixing of creative imagery &
content \- Utilizing machine learning to speed up and improve the creative
process

We’re a small but rapidly growing team, backed by the tech and resources of
Adobe. Our modern web stack includes: TypeScript, React, Web Components,
WebAssembly, Canvas/WebGL, Node.js, AWS. You'll also have the opportunity to
contribute back to open-source projects.

Join us to change how the world creates images.

Learn more and apply here:

Web Software Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Software-Engineer---Digital-Imaging_69344)

Full Stack / Backend Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_61022)

Web Automation Quality Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Automation-Quality-Engineer----Digital-Imaging_64689)

\--> Add a note that you found this post on Hacker News! <\--

~~~
vira28
Applied online, but no suitable field to mention about Hacker News reference.
Can you help? Thanks.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Hiring: Head of Engineering | Data Scientists/Engineers
across the stack | Full-time/Onsite| (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

Kensho was the largest A.I. acquisition in history by S&P Global - we will
continue to operate independently and remain a distinct brand. We recruit
world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and researchers,
many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of
opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, Washington D.C. and Los
Angelos for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills. To see
all open positions visit:

[https://jobs.lever.co/kensho/4479e950-e667-4027-9b18-0a73e8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/kensho/4479e950-e667-4027-9b18-0a73e8c1d93a)
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
dbRM
OpSourced | SRE | Full-Time | REMOTE | Hiring Junior to Senior Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing DevOps-as-a-Service and
project based DevOps consulting services for companies around the globe. We
give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an internal
DevOps team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers and on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Elixir, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Puppet / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers, UX Designers, QAs | Kings Cross, London | Full-
time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We aim to offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and of the department. At the forefront of our
beliefs are to continuously deliver high quality solutions to our customers,
and to empower teams to accomplish this. All our software is built an in
iterative, incremental manner, so you’ll be able to see new work go live
sometimes immediately - to millions of visitors around the globe. XP and
Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn’t working,
we change it.

We are searching for:

    
    
      - Kotlin developers (full-time)
      - Scala developers (full-time)
      - UX Designers
      - Quality Analysts

Contact: Sarah.Sparks@springernature.com

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ACCOUNTS PAYABLE CLERK (BOULDER)

* CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* CHANNEL MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER)

* EMBEDDED SYSTEMS INTERN (BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MARKETING MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* SALES DIRECTOR - STRUCTURE CORE (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
lauriepercival
Armory (YC W17) | San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.armory.io](https://www.armory.io)

We believe software is the highest-leverage way to improve humanity, so we are
creating a Platform that helps software teams ship better software, faster.
Armory automates software delivery. As enterprises break monoliths into micro-
services, containerize their workloads and deploy to public, private, hybrid &
multi-cloud environments, they'll need Armory.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/armory](https://www.keyvalues.com/armory)

Here are our open roles:

\- Solutions Architect:
[https://jobs.lever.co/armory/7ebab03a-cfe4-4798-8d03-6b523a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/armory/7ebab03a-cfe4-4798-8d03-6b523a6148ae)

Tech Stack: JavaScript, Java, Groovy, Spring MVC, Python, Go, Kubernetes,
Docker, AWS, Awesomeness

contact: recruiting@armory.io if interested

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA and Durham, NC| ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-
Series A) | ONSITE

We're building a platform to equip our users with the tools and information
they need to be financially savvy.

We have a global community of 300,000 people, which we built up in 2 years
without any marketing spend. We've been featured by Apple as one of their
favourite apps as well as Forbes, Wired, Monocle. We also recently finished in
the top 3 for Product Hunt’s fintech apps of 2018.

As well as being backed by top VCs, our CEO was previously featured in Forbes
30 under 30 following a successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us iterate our app to become the platform anyone checks before
make a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, Kubernetes, SQL
(100% match not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
jre
Picterra | Full stack Engineer | Lausanne or Berlin | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://picterra.ch/](https://picterra.ch/)

Looking for a Full-stack Software Engineer to join the Picterra team ! We
build a web platform which allow our users to train custom object detectors
for satellite/drone/aerial imagery. Our core idea is to use machine learning
to make earth observation easier & more accessible.

We are still a small company (6), so now is the good time to join if you want
to have an impact and be involved in product and engineering decisions.

We are working on quite cool stuff, with a highly interactive geospatial
frontend (vue + leaflet + webgl). Our backend (python + django) ingests
geospatial data and runs machine learning jobs on it and we deploy all of this
to AWS with some scaling challenges ahead of us.

Apply through our website :
[https://picterra.ch/about/](https://picterra.ch/about/) or send me a mail at
julien.rebetez [at] picterra.ch

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers and Engineering Managers | San Francisco, Toronto
| ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
This week we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are hiring software engineers across the board, including recommendations,
search, payments, and core platform.

For engineering managers we are looking for someone who is experienced in
leading, coaching and mentoring a software development team that delivers
stable, high-quality software. You have a strong technical background and are
able to contribute to planning and technical design, and believe in building
teams and practices that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of
ownership and pride in your team.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

We have hired many people from these threads, including myself. If you have
any questions you can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com (I'm
the Head of Technology and happy to answer any questions related to these
roles). Please apply directly via
[https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering](https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering).

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Remote | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software engineers to work directly with our
technical founders (CTO & Chief Scientist). If you have experience in C++ and
are interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please
reach out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html) We're
also looking for Machine Learning Engineers (experience with Python +
TensorFlow required).

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.

------
pashabitz
TXN (Envestnet Yodlee) | Apps Engineer, Backend&Data Engineer | Redwood City,
CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Join a tiny product team building a consumer spending analytics application
using credit card transaction data. Product is live with customers and
generating revenue. Still on day zero with ton of stuff to build and room to
grow.

We're looking for: you love learning, take responsibility and own things end-
to-end, get the job done, care about the product and business.

We offer: small team passionate about building a product that's great, support
and room to learn and grow, direct and meaningful impact on product, business
and our customers.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=923052135](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=923052135)

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=921628445](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?currentJobId=921628445)

I'm the hiring manager, feel free to contact at pbitz at yodlee dot com

------
nicholasrenegar
MIT - Massachusetts Institute of Technology | Technical Supervisor (Data
Engineer) | ONSITE (Cambridge, MA) | Full time

We are hiring a technical supervisor (data engineer) to work on a project that
is part of a broader initiative to understand and manage risk associated with
intentional adulteration of food supply chains in China and possibly other
countries, with a focus on economically motivated adulteration (EMA). We are
looking for someone to help lead the development of automated ETL data
pipelines designed to combine and structure messy data from multiple sources
for analysis/modeling.

The research initiative has been underway for several years, and has already
produced strong results. We want to find someone very motivated towards work
that will be globally impactful.

Apply here:
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/externa...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html?jobPostId=14683&localeCode=en-
us)

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Full-Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.lucova.com](https://www.lucova.com)

Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce -
think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their customer
experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into intelligent
Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale infrastructure
- informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival, enabling hands free
payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

Our target market is the campus market and our mobile app is used to replace
the student's mealcard. Using the app you can place preorders, chat with the
campus Food Director to provide feedback, check-in to the cashier POS via
bluetooth (hands-free checkin) to enable mobile payments. You can also
register payment types such as credit card (we work closely with various
payment processors). Our mobile payment platform integrates with multiple
POS'es.

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team and have a heavy
influence on our company's direction.

Our culture is great and you get that startup feel while working with
experienced developers. We are looking for someone who is passionate about
solving problems and loves to get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then
it's a major bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers) or
send resume to martin at lucova dot com

------
exien
BPI is hiring Backend Developers. ML/NLP, Go Developers | Vancouver BC | Full
time ONSITE [https://www.bpi-software.com](https://www.bpi-software.com)

We aggregate, parse and provide reporting on medical policy data.

[https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Software-
Developer-96...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Software-
Developer-96b7d1674bb207c4) [https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Devop-
Engineer-5d778d...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Devop-
Engineer-5d778d19aa87fb38) [https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Ml-Nlp-
Software-Devel...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Ml-Nlp-Software-
Developer-78a92654d4de52a3)

Tech Stack: Go, Python, JavaScript, PHP, Postgres, AWS.

If you’re interested in learning more, please contact hr@bpi-software.com.

------
hugojan
Brenger.nl | Backend Developer (PHP) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
Full Time | VISA SPONSORSHIP

Come join Brenger as a backend developer to build the transportation platform
that solves the problem of shipping bulky goods economically, optimizes the
utilization of vans on the road, and reduces CO2 emissions along the way!

We can be a match for you if you enjoy building robust, performant, and well-
tested server-side applications that interface with the world primarily
through REST, message queues and third-party services through their web APIs.
We are a well-funded 2-year-old startup of with a steady growth curve
comprised of 15 enthusiastic people. The dev team consists of 5 and is
expected to double during the next year (currently 1 senior backend
developer).

If you're interested, drop me a line: hugojan@brenger.nl or checkout the full
job ad [https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-
php](https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-php)

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate, cryptoassets,
venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Clojure Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/caf301941](https://grnh.se/caf301941)

Senior Ruby Engineer: [https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Software Engineer, Business Software Services:
[https://grnh.se/8dd1efdc1](https://grnh.se/8dd1efdc1)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

Software Engineer (Python):
[https://grnh.se/856951f51](https://grnh.se/856951f51)

Linux Systems Engineer: [https://grnh.se/9407d2ec1](https://grnh.se/9407d2ec1)

Linux Desktop Engineer: [https://grnh.se/8149ae831](https://grnh.se/8149ae831)

Senior Virtualization Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/067d6f5b1](https://grnh.se/067d6f5b1)

Senior Network Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2acab2431](https://grnh.se/2acab2431)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Backend Django / Data Engineer | Dallas, TX / Remote

Cooklist allows you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook
and shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Think Expedia for aggregating all the grocery retailers into one interface and
Mint.com for importing all your retail purchase data into a digital pantry.

We just finished the TechStars Retail Program and announced a partnership with
Target. We're a small team of experienced startup founders and engineers and
are looking for a backend engineer and data engineer to join our team.

Cooklist can connect directly to 77 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the app for iOS and
Android at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or email me at
daniel@cooklist.co if interested

------
rokche123
Security First (YCS15) | Android Developer | Dublin | Remote,
[https://secfirst.org](https://secfirst.org)

Security First’s flagship Umbrella app gives you free digital and physical
security advice when you need it most. It's is the only security handbook
you'll ever need in a free, open source app.

Our backend runs mostly Golang and as we're trying to broaden our spectrum to
involve global market, we are met with a set of interesting challenges.
Everything we do is 100% open source, we use Golang for backend services,
Swift on iOS and our new app is 100% Kotlin.

We need an Android developer who can help with the new app, which is 100%
Kotlin MVVM architecture and we use Couroutines, Dagger, Conductor, SQLCipher
and DbFlow to create the app that will prove invaluable to groups in risky
areas.

We are looking for someone who loves topics on security and building the next
generation of our mobile apps. Our engineering team is small, so the work you
do will have a significant impact.

Contact us at gregor+hn@secfirst.org

------
TheArcane
Algolux | Automotive Computer Vision Researcher | MTL, MUN, SF | Full Time

Automotive Computer Vision Researcher

You will be a key part of a team that is building breakthrough end-to-end
perception stacks for autonomous vehicles. We are looking for candidates that
are motivated to solve key imaging and computer vision problems that will
enable robust robotics and sensing in adverse scenarios in the wild. The
technology developed at Algolux is deployed at scale in vehicles and camera
solutions.

We believe at interdisciplinary research at Algolux and candidates will be
working with a diverse team of imaging, computer vision, optimization,
physics, and optics experts. As part of this team we expect novel ideas to be
published in major publications from time to time.

> Develop and evaluate deep learning models in the wild.

> Don't be satistified with solving toy problems. Solve the real problem in
> the wild.

> Build compelling demos and illustrative results.

[https://algolux.com/careers/](https://algolux.com/careers/)

PM for more info and/or referrals

------
cargomatecrew
London, UK | Intelligent Cargo Systems
([https://intelligentcargosystems.com](https://intelligentcargosystems.com)) |
Maritime Tech | Junior Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

We’re developing a range of applications and technologies to record, monitor
and analyse container ship cargo operations (i.e. the process of moving
containers on and off a ship in port), to ensure ships depart early and
consume less fuel on voyage. Our long-term goal is to bring the widespread
adoption of autonomous technologies to merchant ships.

We're looking to take on two junior software engineers, more details here:

\- [https://angel.co/cargointel/jobs/497669-junior-front-end-
eng...](https://angel.co/cargointel/jobs/497669-junior-front-end-engineer)

\- [https://angel.co/cargointel/jobs/474639-junior-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/cargointel/jobs/474639-junior-software-engineer)

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | Engineering, Product, Finance | SF, MN, DC | Full-time |
REMOTE

Doctor On Demand’s mission is to improve the world’s health through
compassionate care and innovation. We enable anyone to see a Physician,
Psychologist or Psychiatrist using their smartphone or computer anytime,
anywhere. We are now a leading telemedicine provider in the US.

We have openings for application security engineers, backend engineers, SREs,
and data analysts. On the non-eng side, we have openings for an accountant and
product designer.

We have hubs in San Francisco, Minnesota and DC but also have a strong remote
and work from home culture.

Stack: Python, Django / DRF, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery / RabbitMQ, Angular /
Vue, Kubernetes

More info: [https://doctorondemand.com/about-
us/careers](https://doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers)

Apply Here:
[https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs)
(use Other -> Hacker News as the source)

Questions? hn@doctorondemand.com

------
coderholic
IPinfo.io | Remote | BizDev / Sales / Growth / PM / Eng | Part time or Full
time

I started [https://ipinfo.io](https://ipinfo.io) as a small side project a few
years ago, and it has since grown to now handling over 12 billion API requests
a month, we have thousands of customers, and we're used by hundreds of
thousands of developers. See
[https://ipinfo.io/about](https://ipinfo.io/about) for some more details, or
read this interview I did a couple of years ago that has some of the
backstory: [https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-
daily...](https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-to-250-million-daily..).

We're bootstrapped, profitable, and looking to add a couple of exceptional
people to our team. If you're interested and think you could be a fit send an
email to ben@ipinfo.io explaining why, and how you think you can help us!

~~~
alain_gilbert
What is your tech stack if you don't mind me asking ?

~~~
coderholic
Node.js / Coffeescript for the website and API, hosted on Google Cloud.

The backend and data processing pipelines are a mix of bash, python, node,
postgres, BigQuery and Google Composer.

------
loeber
Coalition | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, Product Manager, Engineering
Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible.

We're rapidly growing and scaling our team to accommodate that growth. We are
looking to hire engineers, product managers and an engineering manager who can
help us maintain a high standard of engineering while increasing the scale and
functionality of our products. These roles come with a significant amount of
responsibility and autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built on Python 3.6, with some
services in Node, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always
open to new technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
fhackenberger
CAR2AD | Full-stack Engineer | Berlin, Full- or part-time | co-founders
welcome

[http://www.car2ad.de](http://www.car2ad.de)

We want private cars to disappear in cities. We want to breathe fresh air
again! That's why we need dead-cheap (or free) car sharing next to bike
riding.

We build digital signage systems to make cars able to communicate with
pedestrians and show ads where it makes sense. We provide additional revenue
for car sharing companies and reduce their costs. So they can offer you cheap
(or free) rides, when you need to use a car.

You want to work in a team which values social connections, ethics and
work/life balance more than start-up hipsterism. You love to code for ARM
chips as well as build web apps with Angular. You write Java back-ends and
knit a web of components into a fully working product. And maybe you want to
get your hands dirty and learn tinkering with actual hardware, see how PCBs
are designed and mechanical parts are assembled.

Our stack: Java 9, Angular, Elastic, Ansible, Ruby, Linux, Docker

Email: info@car2ad.de

------
thongly
Special Situations Group | Software Engineer (Fullstack - Python, Django,
React, React Native) | Toronto | Full-Time, ONSITE, VISA

We are a very tightly-knit software engineering group based in Toronto. Over
32% of our students and alumni have gone on to work for blue chip technology
companies including Facebook, Amazon, and Quora. We can train you, but
attitude and overall problem-solving skills are important.

Our clients range from small startups to publicly-traded companies and
political parties.

We have already been approved for a 2-year visa for another member of our
team, if you are willing/interested in relocating to Toronto, and require a
visa, we can be of assistance.

Don't let the weather network scare you, it's not usually this cold here, and
it's beautiful and inclusive city with decent weather between April and
November. (Winter, admittedly, sucks.)

If interested, please fill out this form. We will contact shortlisted
applicants for interviews.

[http://bit.ly/ssg-engineering](http://bit.ly/ssg-engineering)

------
kerynitian
NFI Industries | Software Developer | Chicago | Full Time | ONSITE The NFI
Logistics' Brokerage division is building a new web-based Transportation
Management System from the ground up. We're a small development team with
extensive experience writing software for the logistics industry and we're
looking for a few more developers based in the Chicago area to help round out
our team.

Our team has established a strong culture where high code quality and test
coverage are the status quo. At the same time, we're also focused on
minimizing the friction involved in taking an idea, and realizing it in
production code.

[http://jobs.relaytms.com/software_developer.html](http://jobs.relaytms.com/software_developer.html)

Qualifications:

* 2+ years of professional software development experience

* Elixir or functional programming experience strongly preferred

* Familiarity with DDD principles is a huge plus

* Comfortable using a Mac and working in a Linux environment

If you're interested in learning more, contact me at
andrew.sheehan@nfiindustries.com

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular. Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Leadership round

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
glorithm
Tread | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://tread.io/](https://tread.io/)

Tread's mission is to help large construction companies better hire and manage
their subcontractors by providing them with streamlined and automated tools.
We are looking for

\- multiple software engineers,

\- multiple business development representatives, and

\- a data engineer

who will help us disrupt the construction space. Our primary stack is React /
Go / GraphQL / Postgres.

Checkout the video from our TechStars Toronto presentation last year.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFy3w1dqjl8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFy3w1dqjl8)

If you are interested in learning more, reach us at careers at Tread.io or you
can check out our AngelList -
[https://angel.co/tread/jobs](https://angel.co/tread/jobs) or
[https://tread.io/careers/](https://tread.io/careers/)

We are a Techstars 2018 Toronto company.

------
falt
CurrencyFair | Data Science | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE, Full-Time |
currencyfair.com

CurrencyFair is an online peer-to-peer foreign exchamge marketplace that helps
people and businesses save substantial amounts when trasnferring money abroad,
we've securely exchanged €8bn so far and have helped our customers save over
€240m in the process.

I'm hiring a data analyst to work on product, marketing and fraud analytics
and join our data science team based in Dublin. We are a small but profitable
company and have recently secured €20m funding to expand into Asia – analysing
these markets will be a key focus.

Experience with Bayesian analysis and open source-style workflows is a strong
advantage.

Send CVs to fionnanalt @ [http://currencyfair.com](http://currencyfair.com) or
apply via [https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair/jobs/41438/data-
analyst-...](https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair/jobs/41438/data-analyst-
dublin?source=HN)

------
mech4122
QuadSAT | Drone Software Engineer | Odense, Denmark | Full-time|

QuadSAT is developing a drone system for testing the ground segment of
satellite communication.

We are searching for a full-time Drone Software Engineer, preferably with
background in robotics, who will strengthen the team on developing an
autonomous drone. The candidate will design, implement, integrate, and
evaluate various control and robotic techniques for the UAV platform as well
as adding new features and tools to the developed system. The general
challenges include achieving extremely high performance, robustness, and
safety requirements under the real-world autonomous operational conditions.

We are also flexible with the employment terms (onsite/remote, full-time/part-
time/project/consultancy, etc.), as long as there is a match between you and
us.

See the job description here:
[https://quadsat.com/career/](https://quadsat.com/career/) For applications or
more information: ab@quadsat.com

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Charlotte, NC OR Santa Clara,
CA | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
data scientists, QA engineers, data engineers, product designers and more. Job
openings can be filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://leantaas.com/about/careers/](https://leantaas.com/about/careers/)

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient.

Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and specialty
clinics across the country.

Our customers include some of the nation's largest hospitals including
Stanford, NewYork-Presbyterian, the University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer
Center, and more

Our team includes veteran executives and the brightest minds from Google,
McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC, and more.

We are a Series B company backed by multiple prominent investors in the
healthcare space.

------
TeamBelvedere
Belvedere Trading | Release Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full Time

Founded in 2002, Belvedere Trading has evolved to become a leading proprietary
derivatives market maker. Our team is based in the heart of Chicago’s
financial district and trades equities, commodities, and crypto currencies
both domestically and internationally. We are always looking for the best,
brightest, and most motivated talent to help us in our continued success.

You can apply for the Release Engineer position at
[http://belvederetrading.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a2sa4x0b...](http://belvederetrading.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a2sa4x0b2oek).

If Release isn’t your thing we have a number of other openings as well as the
details of our competitive benefits package available at
[http://www.belvederetrading.com/careers/](http://www.belvederetrading.com/careers/).

If you have any questions please email us at recruiting@belvederetrading.com.

------
tom-jh
FlowCrypt | developer | full-time + part-time | REMOTE

FlowCrypt does PGP email encryption; easier than anything you've tried.

    
    
      let you = new TeamMember();
    
      if (
        you.know(TYPESCRIPT | SWIFT) && 
        you.write(READABLE_CODE) && 
        you.hate('9-5') && 
        you.areFrom(EARTH)
      ) {
        await you.email('tom@flowcrypt.com');
      }

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€40k-€65k p.a., part-time/full-time, SARS plan available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud using blockchain technology.

We’re a cross-functional team of 9 people organized in two Scrum teams.

As a Junior Frontend developer your responsibilities will be:

-Writing efficient (fast, compact, but above all correct) code -Work together with Designers, Backend developers and Product Owner -Writing unit tests and participate in code reviews -Participate in our Scrum events -Be a sponge and learn as much as you can!

Our (current) tech-stack:

Frontend: VueJs / React Native Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Who we’re looking for

-Some experience as a Frontend developer -Strong knowledge of Javascript -Experience / knowledge of JS frameworks -Solid HTML / CSS skills (we use SCSS) -Preferably some experience writing unit tests (we use Jest)

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

------
reckondigital
Reckon Digital | Python + Django Developer | London, UK | Onsite + Remote |
Full-time | [https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-
developer](https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-developer)

We work for a large NGO on a management application that is used for the
distribution of humanitarian aid. The project benefits millions of people in
need around the world - and the underlying Python+Django application presents
interesting challenges from a technical point of view. We are a team of
passionate Python developers and we are looking for a new colleague who, like
us, loves the idea of coding for a good cause. If this sounds interesting, and
you think you fit the following requirements, please do get in touch.

Full job description [https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-
developer](https://reckondigital.com/jobs/#senior-python-developer) or email
jobs@reckondigital.com

------
perrylouniverse
Adacado | Senior/Intermediate Developers, Technical Writer | Vancouver, BC,
Canada| Full-time| Onsite | [https://www.adacado.com](https://www.adacado.com)

Adacado builds online ad creative SAAS, and is used by hundreds of companies
for their digital creative and ad campaigns. We serve hundreds of millions of
ad impressions per month globally - chances are you've seen our ads somewhere
on the web for your favorite product, movie, or sports team. We're a 10 person
dev team in a 30 person company, and demand for our services means we must
grow (fast), and we need experienced engineers for both FE and BE to deal with
our unique scaling challenges. We're built on Kubernetes with Go and
Javascript (Vue) with heavy emphasis on microservices and fast moving CICD.

To see full job postings and apply : [https://www.adacado.com/adacado-
careers/](https://www.adacado.com/adacado-careers/)

------
andrew-loca
Localytics | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | NO
VISA

Localytics helps the world’s leading brands understand how users engage with
their apps and how to improve loyalty through personalized and more meaningful
app experiences. We are a Gartner’s 2018 Magic Quadrant Leader for the Mobile
Marketing Platforms, and our customers include Bose, Redbox, Live Nation,
ZipCar, The Weather Channel, ESPN, Bloomberg, Eurostar, and GoPro.

Multiple positions in Engineering and Product:

* Senior Software Engineer, Distributed Systems (Backend)

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform & API (Backend)

Our tech stack is AWS (DynamoDB, RDS, S3, SQS/SNS, Kinesis, Lambda, ECS),
Scala, Go, Snowflake, Docker, Kubernetes, Argo. Prior Scala or Go experience
not required.

Our systems process in real time 4 billion data points per day, analyze
petabytes of data, and reach billions of users and devices for top brands in
the U.S. and worldwide.

Interested? Email me directly at anovikov+hn@localytics.com. Please include
your résumé and a link to your github profile if applicable.

Candidates only. No recruiters please.

------
whyage
Illumio | Sr. Product Manager | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE

We develop micro-segmentation technologies to prevent the spread of breaches
inside any data center or cloud platform. We're well-funded and serve some of
the world's largest financial institutions, as well as smaller customers. We
offer an excellent work-life balance and competitive benefits and just moved
to an amazing new office in the South Bay. With a little over 300 people, we
still operate like a startup company.

I'm personally looking for a Sr. Product Manager and a Product Manager
focusing on policy management, remote agents, and containers. Looking for
candidates with enterprise experience, ideally security and/or networking but
will consider candidates with diverse experience in adjacent fields.

Email me directly at jay.harel @ illumio . com or apply online.

We're also looking for software engineers and other roles:
[https://www.illumio.com/career-openings](https://www.illumio.com/career-
openings)

------
varma709
MuleSoft Developer * Mid-Level * Senior * Architect

Location: * NC - Charlotte * TX - Dallas & Austin * FL - Fort Laurdele &
Orlando

Salary: Open Rate

Responsibilities: * Build high-quality APIs that are scalable and global at
the core * Work across various platforms and the associated
stakeholders/business users * Understand and follow company policies
surrounding data governance, security, and API development * Assist the
integrations team in adopting and learning MuleSoft

Qualifications: * Minimum of 3 years of hands-on MuleSoft experience *
Exposure to Mule 4 is a plus * Experience building custom
frameworks/components, Mule flows, error handling, etc. * Strong written and
verbal communication skills * Excellent problem solving and multi-tasking
skills * Mule - Any Point Studio, Mule EE 3.9+, RAML, Data Weave, Cloud hub,
Anypoint Platform. * Web Methods - API, SOAP - API, WSDL - API, REST *
Programming Language Dataweave, XSLT, JavaScript, Java, PL/SQL, SQL

Apply Now: careers@rabodis.com

------
dkaufman16
Freebird | Cambridge, MA | Boston | Onsite | Full-Time

When you protect your trip with Freebird and your flight is canceled or you
miss your connection, we make it easy to buy a new ticket on any airline with
no restrictions. Best of all, we pay for the ticket. Check out our simulation
to see how the product works:
[https://www.getfreebird.com/rebooking/simulation_form](https://www.getfreebird.com/rebooking/simulation_form)

We combine a great product with cutting edge data science, a relentless
customer experience team, and deep domain expertise to deliver travelers an
unbeatable experience when they need it the most.

The Role

We’re looking for experienced engineers to join our team and work on one or
both of the following:

\- Lead our platform engineering efforts. For example, you might: \- Maintain
and improve testing and deployment infrastructure to let engineers iterate
quickly on new features. \- Work with our security team to implement
enterprise-grade security to let us work with Fortune 100 clients \- Manage
our application monitoring to improve our site reliability.

\- Build new features in our Ruby and Scala applications. For example, you
might: \- Build APIs to allow new types of partners to integrate with
Freebird. \- Create new traveler experiences and messaging to further empower
them during their travel. \- Build the next generation of our internal tools
to allow our CX team to scale as we grow.

We're a small team that ships code many times a day, values automated testing,
and works closely with other teams in the business. We're excited about what
we're doing, our travelers love us, and we're growing. Interested in joining?
Send me a note. My name is Dan, and my email is just my first name at
getfreebird.com.

------
polimux
Schwarzmüller Group | Hanzing, Austria / Passau, Germany | Software Engineer |
Full-time onsite

[http://www.schwarzmueller.com](http://www.schwarzmueller.com)

With headquarters in beautiful upper Austria next to Passau in Germany and
operating in 21 European countries the Schwarzmüller Group is Europe's largest
manufacturer and full-service providers for utility commercial vehicles.

We are looking for a self-motivated software developer to join a small team
driving the digital transformation at our company.

Main focus will be to advance the development of our in-house Production
Control and Supply Chain Management tool driving the continues improvement.
You will be in direct contact with the operational units, so a little
experience in production and logistics is an advantage, but if you don’t have
it you will get it here.

German is an advantage but not a requirement. We can help with German classes
and assist with visa.

Our stack: AngularJs, NodeJs, MySQL, Oracle

If you are interested, please send me an Email:
philipp.kluge@schwarzmueller.com

------
blennon
Groundwork | Full-Stack Developer | Los Angeles | Onsite or Remote | Full-Time

We’re on a mission to make it easier for youth sports teams and clubs to
manage money responsibly and transparently.

Groundwork is developing a financial management platform that makes it easy to
budget for the season, collect player dues online, and pay for expenses all
with complete transparency to stakeholders. We give volunteer treasurers their
time back and give parents visibility into where their money is spent.

We’re looking for a mid-level or senior full-stack engineer to join our team
and play a key role in product development. We started 3.5 years ago, are
investor-backed, generating revenue and handle significant payment volume
every month.

Our stack: Python, Flask, Postgres, HTML, CSS, Javascript

Full job description: [https://angel.co/teamgroundwork/jobs/494861-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/teamgroundwork/jobs/494861-software-engineer)

If you’re interested, we’d love to hear from you: jobs [at] ground.work

------
blickfeld
Blickfeld | Senior Embedded Software Engineer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |
Full-time

Founded in 2017 and based in Munich, Germany, Blickfeld is a provider of
cutting-edge LiDAR technology for autonomous mobility and IoT applications. We
give autonomous systems the eyes to see the world by developing revolutionary
scanning LiDAR systems and detection software for environment perception. Our
proprietary solution enables countless scenarios like autonomous
transportation, mapping, robotics, and smart cities.

We are looking for a senior embedded software engineer to help us develop the
firmware for our LiDAR device.

Our embedded software tech stack includes: C, C++14, FPGA/VHDL, Python,
Node.js.

You are familiar with Linux, not afraid to patch u-boot and know C++14 by
heart? We would love to hear from you!

Apply here: [https://www.blickfeld.com/job/sen-embedded-software-
engineer...](https://www.blickfeld.com/job/sen-embedded-software-engineer/)

Or get in touch via email: career-at-blickfeld.com

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
CnrBrk
Inscribe (YC S18) | Software Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://inscribe.ai/](https://inscribe.ai/)

Inscribe is changing the way businesses trust their customers. Starting out,
we are providing companies with an API to detect fraudulent documents and
verify information about their customers.

As a software engineer, you will work among a small team of engineers
(currently 4) on our core fraud detection logic and build new features for our
customer facing web application and API.

Our tech stack: Python/Django, VueJS, Docker, AWS

We are based in San Francisco, CA with an engineering office in Dublin,
Ireland. We are backed by top Silicon Valley investors including Y Combinator,
Crosslink Capital, Uncork Capital, and SV Angel.

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/inscribeai/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/inscribeai/view/P_AAAAAAGAADkHPDFXVieffr)

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Trondheim, Norway |
INTERNS | ONSITE only | [https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about)

HUNT Cloud delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing
on biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies. We believe it
should be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible, elegant and secure
computing environments to store, access and extract knowledge from sensitive
data. You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything
from core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers
towards workflow magic. We write and use open source tools and code. Stack:
Python, R, Singularity, Docker, Kubernetes, OpenStack, Ceph, Ansible, Juju,
MAAS.

Note: For this call we only accept applicants that are located in Norway.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the Fintech
industry. We are a small technology group seeking a self-starter that enjoys
the craft of coding and developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate
is someone who can communicate well with the business side and take a project
from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship from seasoned,
senior developers. Our offices are a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut
train station, which is a 45 minute ride to New York City.

Apply Online Here: [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/progr...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/programmer---compliance-
technology/job?mobile=false&width=875&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Data Science, Backend, Systems, Full-stack Engineers | San
Francisco & Palo Alto | ONSITE |
[https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes, Envoy, AWS.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
HadleyRussell
Microsoft Visual C++| Compiler Engineer, Runtimes Engineer | Redmond, WA |
ONSITE, Full-time

Microsoft C++ team is looking for experienced and aspiring compiler engineers
for multiple openings. Roles cover bring up of novel cloud hardware in both
LLVM and MSVC compiler tool chains in addition to ongoing improvements in all
MSVC production targets to support cloud workloads and the Microsoft
ecosystem. There are also openings on sister teams covering libraries and
runtimes (think CoreCLR). This is a chance to work with dynamic teams
empowering a big ecosystem – your work will matter to a lot of people – on
system level innovation. If you’re an experienced compiler engineer, or just a
strong C++ developer looking to expand their skills in this space, this is a
great opportunity to have an impact.

Job link for more info on the Microsoft career site:
[https://aka.ms/vcjobs](https://aka.ms/vcjobs)

or email rhadley@microsoft.com

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
davidstoker
Knack | Senior Software Engineer | Tampa, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.joinknack.com](https://www.joinknack.com)

Knack has a radical mission to completely change the way the education system
operates. We allow individuals to further themselves by learning specific
skill sets today, that can be applied to the ever-evolving workforce of
tomorrow. Today, Knack is the fastest growing peer tutoring platform for
college students - we focus on student retention, skills development, and
workforce readiness. We're a product-driven company backed by preeminent
investors, universities, and corporations (Precursor Ventures, Bisk.com, ASU,
and many others).

We are looking for talented engineers interested in making an impact across
our stack that includes React, React Native, GraphQL, JavaScript, PHP, Python,
MySQL, AWS, Docker.

Learn more and apply:
[https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs](https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs)

------
jkempe11
Gusto | Software Engineers (all types!) | SF, Denver, Seattle |
[http://www.gusto.com](http://www.gusto.com)

At Gusto, we serve 60,000 small business customers with our Payroll, Benefits,
and HR software suite, which allows them to move faster and gives them peace
of mind about back-office tasks in their business. Our Product Engineering
teams build this suite of software, each focused on a different slice of the
pie: Payroll, Benefits, and HR.

Gusto’s mission is to create a world where work empowers a better life. By
making complicated, impersonal business tasks simple and personal, Gusto is
reimagining HR, payroll, and benefits for over 60,000 companies nationwide.
Gusto has offices in San Francisco and Denver and the company’s investors
include Google Capital, General Catalyst, Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, as
well as the founders of Instagram, Stripe, Nest, PayPal, Yelp, Dropbox, and
Eventbrite, among others.

Apply at gusto.com/careers!

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise risk management and compliance through
our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI, etc). If you're interested in working at a
fast growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Full Stack Developers
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Director of InfoSec
      - Head of People
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
pldpld
Ona | Software Engineer | Nairobi, Kenya & New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

We're looking for developers who want to build foundational data systems that
drive change. Our team has worked on projects that record the social
infrastructure of entire countries, tally the winners of national elections,
reduce infant mortality, and decrease the spread of malaria. We build software
that solves real problems and you will too. We were named a TIME Magazine
Genius Company of 2018.

Global health stack

* Android, Java, Postgres

Data platform stack

* Python, Clojure, ClojureScript, PostGIS

Data warehouse stack

* NiFi, Kafka, Druid, Superset, React, Redux

Learn about our recent projects and what it's like to work at Ona,
[https://blog.ona.io/](https://blog.ona.io/)

Join us by applying here,
[https://ona.io/jobs/sw_eng.html](https://ona.io/jobs/sw_eng.html) Additional
roles listed here, [https://ona.io/jobs.html](https://ona.io/jobs.html)

------
Khorimjin
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is building safety and validation systems for self-driving
cars. Currently hiring {Software, Frontend} Engineers, Technical Program
Managers.

    
    
      * Design and implement a large-scale testing engine for full stack autonomous vehicle (AV) software, that implements both log-based as well as simulated test scenarios
    
      * Develop applications and tools for data integration, experimentation, quality & modelling
    
      * Conceptualize and build visualization environments to develop modular scenarios for AV testing, which is able to scale to millions of test cases
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure Engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you (@volrath, @countgizmo, @olieidel)
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
jacobwg
THORN | REMOTE (US based) | Data Engineer | Data Scientist | Frontend Engineer
with Design Experience | Software engineer - React/Node/AWS | FULL-TIME |
$100k - $150k + Amazing benefits |
[https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion to
directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. Our engineers and
data scientists solve dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network of
partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you are
able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you could
be a great fit for our team.

We are hiring for:

\- Data Engineer: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/d96da8052](https://grnh.se/d96da8052)

\- Data Scientist: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/0a426e162](https://grnh.se/0a426e162)

\- Frontend Engineer with Design Experience: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/c9baa7dd2](https://grnh.se/c9baa7dd2)

\- Software Engineer - React/Node/AWS: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/35ead91b2](https://grnh.se/35ead91b2)

Tech stack: - React / Redux / Typescript / Express / Node.js / GraphQL /
Python / PostgreSQL / Elasticsearch / Spark / Kafka / Docker / Terraform /
Kubernetes / AWS / Pandas / Scikit Learn / NLTK, Gensim / Tensorflow / Jupyter

Fully funded healthcare + unlimited vacation + remote first culture + flexible
working + 401(k) + wellness.

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend, UX-Design | On-Site| www.alasco.de Alasco
helps construction companies complete projects on time and budget. We
digitalize the processes in construction planning and execution by offering a
cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we take on the world. We
are founded by the former founders of Stylight, which they sold for 80m in
2016. Stylight was well-known for their engineering conference
[http://daho.am](http://daho.am) and their culture. We're looking for Frontend
Devs (onsite) as well as a SaaS UX designer (onsite, must have ton of SaaS
experience). More at [https://alasco.breezy.hr/](https://alasco.breezy.hr/)
Our stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS.

Our company language is English. We're 13 people right now, wanna be the 14th?
Reach out to schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation | REMOTE | Full stack developer| Full-time employment |
prefered location: Eastern Europe, India or Indonesia.
[https://akvo.org](https://akvo.org)

Akvo is looking for a full stack developer to help us become the best data
solutions provider for international development organisations.

Akvo is a global spread organization. Our aim to have significant impact to
governance and sustainable development through our software and our services
and believe in our Theory of Change. Our software, content and data is shared
openly. Akvo works with 20 governments, 200+ NGOs and companies, as well as
UNICEF, UNDP, World Bank and more.

Akvo is committed to a DevOps culture in which building, testing and releasing
software can happen rapidly, frequently and reliably. We work in an agile way,
with the goal of constantly improving how we deliver working software. We are
user centric and put great effort into understanding problems before deciding
on solutions.

Akvo Really Simple Reporting (RSR) is a web-based system that makes it easy
for development aid teams to bring complex networks of projects online and
instantly share progress with everyone involved. The system is designed to be
used anywhere, on any device running a web browser. The Android app – RSR UP -
allows you to post real-time updates on your projects, from the field.

You will be part of the Akvo RSR team and your main responsibilities will be
in developing and improving the front end of the product, with support from
our design team, and the backend, with support from our platforms team.

If you have any questions or want to apply, contact Anthony Gonzalez at
work@akvo.org. Read the full description here: [https://akvo.org/about-
us/working-at-akvo/](https://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to
help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our
operations is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have offices in New
York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* Business intelligence analyst - Copenhagen or Budapest ([https://airtame.com/jobs/#business-intelligence-analyst](https://airtame.com/jobs/#business-intelligence-analyst))

* Business systems analyst - Copenhagen or Budapest ([https://airtame.com/jobs/#business-intelligence-analyst](https://airtame.com/jobs/#business-intelligence-analyst))

Our team is given significant ownership and responsibility over projects. We
encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly challenge
ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

------
ayeshamahmood
Arbisoft, Pakistan | Designing and engineering robust software using web and
cloud technologies | On-Site |
[https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/)

Arbisoft is a leading software company of Pakistan. With 400+ talented
engineers, we are ranked # 7 among all sectors and #1 in Software Development
and Services in the Pakistan100 Fastest Growth companies, by AllWorld Network
(allworldlive.com).

If you want to broaden your technical skills, building software that affects
users around the world and working in an environment that thrives on
creativity and product innovation, then be a part of our team and grow with
us. Arbisoft will give you the opportunity to develop further and fulfill your
true potential.

Actively recruiting for:

Full-Stack Engineers

Backend Engineers (Python/Django)

Lead Data Scientists

React Developers

Machine Learning Engineers

DevOps Engineers

To Apply: [https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/) To email:
pod@arbisoft.com

------
jaredsilver
DataCamp | Full-Stack & Front-End Engineers | New York City | Full-time |
Onsite

Fresh off a $25 million fundraise
([https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-millio...](https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-million-for-customizable-online-data-science-courses/)), DataCamp is
the leading platform for learning and teaching data science skills.

\--

Full-Stack Growth Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2SUnuae](https://bit.ly/2SUnuae)

Implement high-impact experiments across DataCamp's learning products to help
the company reach more learners. Work closely with a data scientist and a
growth marketer to prototype in production and achieve results that will make
your resume shine.

\--

Front-End Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2QLcWrR](https://bit.ly/2QLcWrR)

Own DataCamp's entire logged out experience, working with cool tech like
Gatsby.js to make DataCamp as accessible on an Android phone in India as it is
on a MacBook Pro from your office in the Empire State Building. Work alongside
the growth & marketing teams to implement portfolio-worthy pixel-perfect
webpages.

\--

Unbelievable perks: international company retreats, catered lunches, massive
L&D budget, full medical/dental, super generous comp (including stock options
& 401k contributions)

\--

This is a chance to play a foundational role on a super entrepreneurial team
within a rocketship company.

We're also hiring for a ton of other roles:
[https://www.datacamp.com/jobs](https://www.datacamp.com/jobs).

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Senior Android & Javascript Full Stack Enginer| FULL TIME | LONDON
onsite with some remote working possible
|[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike is a Digital Services company with a mission to 'Improve people's
lives through technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents, each
creating web & mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries,
with clients such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield.

If you want the opportunity to widen your scope and pick up new technologies
and cross train in new platforms/ frameworks in a global company with travel
opportunities then get in touch: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

More info: [http://bit.ly/SnrAndroid](http://bit.ly/SnrAndroid)
[http://bit.ly/FullstackJs](http://bit.ly/FullstackJs)

------
eloff
REMOTE long-term contract position with good pay for experienced React
developer.

Company Description: Facilitation Labs is an early stage corporate innovation
consulting firm focused on helping the insurance industry take advantage of
new technological capabilities. We have an immediate opening to work on one
specific initiative building proprietary technology in partnership with a
Fortune 500 insurance company that will have broad applications and a
significant impact on the status quo of how insurance is bought and sold.

What You’ll Do: This is a fully remote, long-term contract opening for senior
developers (5+ years experience) React web developers (2+ years) with
TypeScript proficiency. As part of a small team you’ll personally make a
substantial contribution and your decisions will matter. Help define the
architecture and tooling for complex backend systems and data pipelines Own
and develop complex and secure services in React.js (heavy experience with
TypeScript also desired) Set and hold a high bar for quality, well-tested code
Motivated by a fast-paced, rapidly changing environment where every action
drives company's success and defines engineering culture at Facilitation Labs
On the job you’ll be using basic familiar tools like GitHub and Slack.

Technologies We Use: TypeScript, React.js, Redux, Go Firebase, Hashicorp
Vault, S3 AWS, Linux, Kubernetes, Docker Github, Slack

You Have: 5+ years professional work experience as a Software Developer 2+
years working with React.js Experience with TypeScript Experience working
remotely, including open-source projects Fluent written and verbal English
communication

To Apply: Send a resume to jobs@facilitationlabs.io along with an answer to
the question: “why must you always use setState instead of modifying React
state directly?” Please add links to any React work you’ve done that you’d
like to share, include a link to the repo if open-source.

------
rmajmudar
Harry’s & Flamingo | Backend Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer | New
York | Onsite, Fulltime | [https://harrys.com](https://harrys.com) |
[https://shopflamingo.com](https://shopflamingo.com)

We are a multi-brand company in the men’s and women’s care and grooming space
- we power [https://harrys.com](https://harrys.com) and
[https://shopflamingo.com](https://shopflamingo.com), with millions of
customers worldwide.

At Harry’s, you will join a backend team of ~6 people in New York, working on
backend services, focused on data or joining in a devops role. The larger
engineering organization is ~35 people.

We are building a cutting edge technology stack that is more sophisticated
than first meets the eye (service-oriented using Scala / Play, AWS,
Kubernetes, Postgres, Python, Snowflake, Athena). You don’t need to know our
stack - we are looking for driven, talented engineers that can help build the
platform that will enable our vision.

Our engineers say they (1) love having ownership, contributing directly to the
company’s success, (2) love the culture (especially work / life balance with
an average 40 hrs per week) (3) having smart / nice co-workers (4) the fast
pace of the team and (5) the rapid growth of the company

We offer highly competitive compensation with significant upside in equity,
zero premium health plans, flexible time off, 5 days of paid time to
volunteer, 401k matching, 16 weeks of paid parental leave and of course a
fully loaded kitchen.

Apply here -
[https://www.harrys.com/en/us/careers](https://www.harrys.com/en/us/careers).
Feel free to email me with any questions roopak.majmudar@harrys.com.

------
rbhitchcock
Marqeta | Application Security Engineer | Full Time | Oakland, CA | Onsite,
Remote

[https://www.marqeta.com](https://www.marqeta.com)

Marqeta is rewriting the rules for what’s possible with payment cards. With
the most advanced infrastructure and tools for building highly configurable
payment cards, Marqeta’s open API platform is designed for developers who want
a simplified way of managing payment programs so they can create world-class
experiences, innovate, and power new modes of commerce.

My name is Blake Hitchcock, and I'm a security engineer at Marqeta. We are
currently growing our application security engineering team, and all levels of
experience will be considered. Please find more information at the links
below, or explore some of the other careers available.

Senior Application Security Engineer:
[https://www.marqeta.com/company/careers/all-
jobs?gh_jid=1535...](https://www.marqeta.com/company/careers/all-
jobs?gh_jid=1535098)

Application Security Engineer: [https://www.marqeta.com/company/careers/all-
jobs?gh_jid=1535...](https://www.marqeta.com/company/careers/all-
jobs?gh_jid=1535068)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Java, Go, Python, JavaScript

Perks:

* Be a member of an exceptional team - we’re growing and your career and opportunities with us will, too!

* Rich suite of benefit plans - Employee premiums paid 100%

* Generous Paid Time Off plan

* Market-leading fully paid Parental Leave

* Retirement savings - 401k plan with a Company match

* Meaningful Equity

* Bi-annual Hack Weeks to support and reward innovation

------
mafellows
Broadway Lab, Inc. | Austin, TX OR REMOTE (United States or Mexico) | Full-
time & Contract | Software Engineers, All Levels |
[https://broadwaylab.com](https://broadwaylab.com)

Broadway Lab is a consulting firm that specializes in building software for
early stage companies & enterprises.

We're looking for engineers familiar with the following technologies: \- SPAs
(React, Angular, View.js) \- React Native \- Native iOS + Android \- Ruby on
Rails \- .NET/C#

We're also hiring an Engineering Director if you're at a point in your career
where you want to manage a team of developers.

Why work with us?

We are a distributed team that values a good work/life balance. If you get
tired of working in the same codebase all of the time, then you'll be a good
fit working with here.

Full-time engineers preferred, but we're open to contractors for the right
situations.

We’re currently about 15 employees and looking to double this year!

If you're interested, send us an email at hello@broadwaylab.com.

------
danielleptucker
LOS ANGELES | OMAZE | ONSITE | VISA

Hiring for Data Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/omaze/jobs/4202642002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omaze/jobs/4202642002))
and Tech Lead
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/omaze/jobs/4196181002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omaze/jobs/4196181002))

Omaze ([https://www.omaze.com/](https://www.omaze.com/)) is an online
fundraising platform that's raised over $100MM for more than 300 charity
partners. Making giving more accessible and fun:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWeVx9zjN7I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWeVx9zjN7I)

\- can offer relocation \- Unlimited PTO \- small development team \- Go,
React, Redux, AWS \- & more!

Email danielle@omaze.com or apply at omaze.com/careers

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Machine Learning, Quality Engineer, Project Manager, UI Designer |
Menlo Park, CA, | Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using high-intensity sequencing, population-scale
clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering and data science to
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection.

ML Engineer: [https://goo.gl/R5SLei](https://goo.gl/R5SLei) Product Manager:
[https://goo.gl/merQEt](https://goo.gl/merQEt) Quality Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/UP77fo](https://goo.gl/UP77fo) Project Manager:
[https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y](https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y)

UI Designer, please email jscalisi@grail.com

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Fulltime

Cobalt builds autonomous security robots that keep buildings safe by combining
the reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-loop “Robot
Specialists”. Security costs US companies over $200B a year, and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours.

We have robots deployed to customers nationally and are an incredibly fast
moving team - we went from nothing to shipping our first robots in 12 months!
We are 35+ people now and are looking for folks who are scrappy,
collaborative, excited, and eager to share their knowledge and expertise with
the rest of our team.

Please send your resume to brian@cobaltrobotics.com or visit the links below:

Frontend Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5-ada02dbd6a83)

Security Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/82ae1594-1a43-46f0-b36a-5fa6695ce73c)

Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/17b3d320-ccf0-4dc5-bc78...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/17b3d320-ccf0-4dc5-bc78-3d1900096ae2)

Systems Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/cb9979c6-0773-493b-9349...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/cb9979c6-0773-493b-9349-4ee04353730f)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f822038-2083-4f2d-a2f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f822038-2083-4f2d-a2f9-5f3efad3abcb)

------
someear
Polly | Software Engineers, Growth Marketer, Customer Success, Product
Manager, Sales | Seattle or Vancouver, BC | Full-time | www.polly.ai

At Polly, our mission is to make it easy for teams to measure their work.
We're a growing company that delivers its solution in Slack and Microsoft
Teams, supporting thousands of organizations, including many of the fortune
500.

We're hiring for multiple positions:

    
    
      * Head of Growth Marketing
      * Senior CSM with SaaS experience
      * Mid/Senior Product Manager: experience in SaaS
      * Mid/Senior Full-stack Engineers: our stack is node, typescript, react, AWS, mongodb
      * Head of Sales: work with the founders to build the playbook for a product getting inbound adoption
    

We offer flexible PTO, competitive salary, equity, medical, dental, vision
(and cover premiums for dependents too) and value respect and a roll-up your
sleeves attitude.

Email jobs@polly.ai with a note of why you're interested and reference HN.

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco, Portland | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima works on the most challenging problems with measuring air quality.
Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: GCP, BigQuery, Python, Kubernetes, React, D3.js,
ElasticSearch, C/C++

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

* Full Stack Engineer

* Data Engineer

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Positions: Full-Stack Engineer, Data Scientists, R&D Product Formulator /
Scientist

Overview: Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling
human sensory perception of flavor, aroma, and texture to predict consumer
preferences of food & beverage products. We help food and beverage companies
develop new products, enter new markets, and optimize their existing brands.
We're a diverse 12 person post Series-A startup.

Application & Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, Java, GraphQL,
Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

The Position(s)

_Data Science_: We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. Our Data Science team develops new models and
algorithms from scratch to make second-order inference on sparse data sets
from non-representative samples that generalizes to the underlying target
population. We rely on cutting edge models such as persistent homology, PU
Learning, and metric learning to make predictions on non-eucldian human
sensory data. We don't use tensor flow or pandas or keras as they are not a
good fit for our problem space. We prefer a deep understanding of math and
stats VS experience running logistic regressions in Python. (but we're cool
with Python / Logit / experience)

_Engineering_: (1) full stack engineers with experience with React, GraphQL,
and React Native to work on our web app for clients and our mobile app for
tasters. (2) Data-Engineers with experiance in micro-batch processing for
machine learning pipelines.

Next Steps: please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
LloydsBankingGT
Lloyds Banking Group Full Time Bristol, UK | Edinburgh, UK | Leeds, UK |
London, UK | Manchester, UK Node | Java | Python | .Net | React | Kubernetes

We are a financial services group with over 30 million customers and a
presence in nearly every community. We’ve been helping Britain prosper for
over 320 years, and now that we’re re-defining the digital age of financial
services, we're aiming to deliver products to customers better and faster than
ever before.

We are hiring for a number of roles across a variety of skillsets and
locations. Send an email to me, James Bourn, for a confidential career chat:
James.Bourn@Lloydsbanking.com

Our journey:
[http://bit.ly/LBGTransformation](http://bit.ly/LBGTransformation)

LinkedIn: [http://bit.ly/LBGLinkedIn](http://bit.ly/LBGLinkedIn)

Twitter: [http://bit.ly/LBGDigi](http://bit.ly/LBGDigi)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $13m from NEA, Pitango, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry. If you are
looking to join a fast-growing, mission-driven company, and want to make a
lasting impact on our organization and the manufacturing industry, we'd love
to talk to you. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we
are looking to bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience - will consider contractors as well as F/T, depending on interest
and experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
theashleyhindle
Cazana | Junior Frontend Developer | London | Full-Time | ONSITE

This is an ideal time to join a small but highly talented team where you can
have a big impact on the success of the company.

We are looking for someone with a passion for technology and the desire to
work in a fast-paced innovative environment.

Ideally, you will have 6-12 months experience building web apps,
professionally or even just small side projects.

We are continuously creating new products to introduce to our customers, and
we want someone who can envisage applications, get stuck in and be a creative
pair of hands from the get-go.

You'll help us design, build and deploy groundbreaking products from the
ground up.

You will work across the full stack, but the focus will be on building modern
web applications. Our core stack is built on Node & MongoDB, serving a Vue
frontend.

To apply:
[https://cazana.com/uk/about/careers](https://cazana.com/uk/about/careers)

------
bronson
Elicit [http://elicitinsights.com](http://elicitinsights.com) | Senior
Technology Consultant | Remote | Full-Time

Elicit needs technologists! We're an established consultancy building an elite
team of technology architects to pair with our top notch data scientists.
Together we solve our clients’ biggest customer and employee insight problems.
If you have experience with data and analytical systems and can share that
knowledge with geeks, nerds, and suits, we need you.

[http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consult...](http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consultant/)

Our technology stack:

R, Python, git, github, slack, email, Excel, PowerPoint (those last two might
be negatives...), and all the technology used by our big clients.

Remote: We are office-free so you'll either work from home or the client site
(usually 4-6 days of travel per month).

------
michaelbotta
Sesame | Software engineers | New York; Austin; Berlin | Full-time | Onsite
(preferred)

Sesame ([https://www.sesamecare.com](https://www.sesamecare.com)) is a
transformative health care platform that makes it easier and more affordable
for Americans to access high-quality health care. We’re working with doctors
who share our vision for giving people a better way to get the care they need
without the stress, frustrations, and rip-offs of the current health care
system. We’re passionate about building a new kind of health care economy that
works for everyday people, and this is just the beginning.

Some of the tools we use: Java, Spring Boot, React, Node.js, Kubernetes,
GraphQL, GCP, Pub/Sub, Postgres, Python

Positions:

Backend Software Engineer (Berlin, New York)

Frontend Software Engineer (Austin, New York)

DevOps Engineer (Berlin)

Learn more and apply here:
[https://sesamecare.com/careers](https://sesamecare.com/careers)

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition | QA Specialist | 100% REMOTE

Precision Nutrition is the market leader in nutrition coaching. We’re a fully
remote organization that practices Holacracy and most importantly, we build
products that change lives. Our customers trust us to give them the tools and
support they need to improve their body, health, and self-image. Through our
software, educational courses, and coaching programs, we transform the lives
of our clients and educate and empower professionals from all over the world.

Tech stack: Ember.js, Ruby/Rails, Postgresql, Some Elixir/Phoenix

We’re looking for a QA Specialist who’s got some automation skills.

Learn more:
[https://www.precisionnutrition.com/careers](https://www.precisionnutrition.com/careers)

Apply:
[https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27](https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27)

------
lizatlaunch
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Product Designer | Technical Product
Manager | Data Analyst Engineer | Data Analyst Team Lead | DevOps Engineer |
Full-time | Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Google, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers. Our platform serves over 100 billion
feature flags daily. The core technologies we use include Golang, React,
Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and NATS.

If you're interested please apply here for these and any of our other
engineering positions:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers/](https://launchdarkly.com/careers/)

------
dfgiuflddi25
SENLA | Engineering positions | Zagreb, Croatia | Full-Time | Onsite
[https://senlainc.com/](https://senlainc.com/)

About us:

SENLA is an outsourcing company that offers services to clients all over the
globe. We worked with businesses from a wide scope of spheres, such as Banking
and Financial Services, E-commerce, Manufacturing and Logistics, Healthcare,
and others.

Our team:

Our team consists of the most competent technical managers and certified
engineers. We are well-versed in the integrated management of processes and
resources, along with a wide range of modern technological stack.

Open positions:

We are hiring JAVA, WEB developers. More detailed job descriptions you can
find here: [https://senlainc.com/careers/](https://senlainc.com/careers/)

How to apply:

If you are interested, please reach out to me directly at
maryia_tamashevich@senla.eu

Make sure to include what job you are looking for the subject line.

Happy to answer any questions via email.

------
bencmbrook
Transcend ([https://transcend.io/product](https://transcend.io/product)) | San
Francisco, CA | Senior Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

People deserve control over their personal data. Transcend builds privacy
infrastructure that helps consumers reclaim control of their data and makes it
easy for software teams to comply with global data privacy laws. We’re a small
but mighty team. We’re well funded by renowned venture capital firms such as
Accel and South Park Commons, and are already attracting interest from some of
the most iconic brands in the world.

Our stack is Node, React, GraphQL, Terraform, and Postgres.

We’re hiring engineers that want to work on an important product. We believe
that turning the principles of data privacy into exercisable human rights is
one of the most high-impact ways we can spend our time. Join us! Email
ben+hn@transcend.io or apply here - jobs.lever.co/transcend

------
tmacdonald
Fuze | Senior Front End Developer | Ottawa, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Fuze is a global, cloud-based unified communications platform that empowers
productivity and delivers insights across the enterprise by enabling
simplified business voice communications, flexible video conferencing and
always-on collaboration. Fuze allows the modern, mobile workforce to
seamlessly communicate anytime, anywhere, across any device.

You will help to lead a team of front end developers transforming the
administrative experience. We are currently migrating from AngularJS to React.
Note that an in-depth knowledge of React is not a pre-requisite. We are
willing to train a strong candidate on the React library and its ecosystem.

For more information, including how to apply, please visit:
[https://www.fuze.com/careers#!/job/1416409](https://www.fuze.com/careers#!/job/1416409)

------
javamonn
BigSpring | Software Engineers, Data Science, Designers, Product Managers |
US-only REMOTE, Full-time

At BigSpring, we’re obsessively solving a major global challenge -
employability. Our mobile learning and productivity solution is empowering
people with the skills they need for a higher quality of life while helping
enterprises transform productivity and growth through learning. We have
traction, revenue, household-name enterprise clients, and are rapidly growing
on all fronts.

We're a global company, but the product team is US based and very small.
You'll have lots of ownership over your domain and the projects you work on,
and should be self driven and product-minded.

For technical roles, our stack includes: React, React Native, AWS (Lambda,
RDS, S3), Postgres, GraphQL, Apollo. Existing projects primarily use
TypeScript and we are evaluating ReasonML for future projects.

Email me at daniel@bigspring.io for more information and applications.

------
dstess
HyperScience | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://hyperscience.com/](https://hyperscience.com/) We’re looking for:

-DevOps Engineers

-Frontend Engineers

-Sales Engineers

-IT Managers

-Product Designers

At HyperScience, we help organizations better serve their clients by
automating data entry. It’s a deceptively complex use case with large
implications. Slow or inaccurate data entry can lead to poor customer
experiences or even affect the delivery of important government services. Our
machine learning-driven software is proven to minimize errors while maximizing
speed - all while ensuring security and keeping a focus on the end user
experience.

We offer competitive salaries and great benefits (401k matching, parental
leave, generous vacation allotment & more)

Apply here
[https://hyperscience.com/careers](https://hyperscience.com/careers) and
mention HN or feel free to email me with any questions:
dave[at]hyperscience.com

------
meagannland
Sysdig | Senior Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite

Apply Now: [https://grnh.se/edeb62b41](https://grnh.se/edeb62b41)

Here at Sysdig, we’re what you might call container-obsessed. It starts with
our unique technology, which listens to the heart of the operating system to
surface the deepest data with the least overhead. From there, we’ve created
the first-ever Container Intelligence Platform, which proactively uncovers
issues before they manifest, and allows for deep digging to solve the most
complex problems.

Sysdig is looking for a dynamic and hardworking Frontend Engineer to help with
the development of our user interface and user experience.

We are looking for web developers with a passion for building simple,
intuitive interfaces for navigating complex sets of information. You will join
our team to work with the latest web technologies to deliver new features and
improvements on a daily basis.

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC, London, Singapore | Onsite, Full-time | www.paxos.com/careers

Paxos is a venture-backed, post series-B fintech startup that is modernizing
finance by mobilizing assets at the speed of the internet, building the next-
generation of financial services.

We’ve raised $93M to date, have about 85 team members, and we’re expanding
rapidly. Our board of directors include former FDIC chair Sheila C. Bair,
former senator Bill Bradley, and former NYSE CEO Duncan Niederauer.

We are looking for Software Engineers to work on applications that move money,
lower settlement risk, and bring blockchain tech to big markets.

Our tech stack is mostly Go/Kotlin on AWS + docker/kubernetes

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of our roles:

-Sr./Staff Software Engineers ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/sr-software-engineer/))

-Sr. SRE's ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-site-reliability))

-Sr. Front End Engineer ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-front-end-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-front-end-engineer/))

-Product Managers ([https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/senior-product-manager-2/)

Read more: (www.paxos.com/careers/)

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
codesink
Parkopedia | Full-time in London, UK | ONSITE

Parkopedia was founded with the mission of being able to answer any parking
question, anywhere in the world. Today, Parkopedia is the world’s leading
digital parking services provider used by millions of drivers and
organisations such as Apple, TomTom and 18 automotive brands ranging from Audi
to Volvo.

We are looking for a Senior PHP/Full-stack Developer to be based in London to
support our existing systems as well as to architect and to develop new
solutions that run on top of our global AWS based infrastructure (APIs,
public/customer facing web applications, payments transaction platform, etc).

Our benefits include unlimited vacation policy / flexible working hours / cash
bonus / annual company trip / time off for volunteering

Please visit
[https://www.workable.com/j/257C9360D7](https://www.workable.com/j/257C9360D7)
to apply.

------
erinquibi
Quibi | Software Engineers, Mobile Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.quibi.com](https://www.quibi.com)

Quibi is a mobile-first media platform founded by Jeffrey Katzenberg, with Meg
Whitman as CEO. Quibi brings together the best of Silicon Valley and Hollywood
to create the first entertainment platform built for easy, quick bite, on-the-
go mobile viewing, allowing today’s leading studios and creative talent to
tell original stories in an entirely new way.

Quibi’s engineering team is seeking Software Engineers who are sharp,
motivated and will help build the technology backbone of our service. The
initial engineering team will literally build Quibi’s platform from the bottom
up. This is a one-of-a-kind opportunity to create and build the next
generation in mobile video viewing experiences.

Positions:

#Software Engineer, Android

#Software Engineer, Backend

#Software Engineer, iOS

If you’re interested in learning more, please contact: careers@quibi.com

------
hdang1
Presto| DevOps Engineer | Addison, TX | ONSITE | Full-Time
[https://jobs.lever.co/presto/f6c63732-5a5f-4764-b9a8-85a0cef...](https://jobs.lever.co/presto/f6c63732-5a5f-4764-b9a8-85a0cefc96b5)

Presto brings smart dining to restaurants with its completely customizable
guest-facing tablet. Presto Terminals enhance the guest dining experience,
streamlines restaurant operations and increases a restaurant’s brand value.
Restaurant guests can order food, play games and pay their bill from their
seats without having to wait.

The Presto is both a specialized hardware and software solution designed and
custom-built to fit the specific needs of restaurants. The company was founded
out of MIT in 2008 and is headquartered in Silicon Valley’s Redwood City.

See the Presto in action here: [http://ow.ly/wlxvD](http://ow.ly/wlxvD)

------
gafferongames
Network Next. | Software Engineer | ONSITE (Santa Monica, CA).

We're creating the internet fast lane for games.

[https://networknext.com](https://networknext.com)

Fun and diverse team, competitive salary and generous equity on sliding scale.
Come join us, we just raised our seed round and we're scaling up.

[https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/23/network-next-
raises-4-4-m...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/23/network-next-
raises-4-4-million-to-create-an-internet-fast-lane-for-online-games/)

We're looking for software engineers, devops, and network engineers, or any
mix of the previous three in one person :)

We work in C/C++/Golang. Our marketplace runs on Google cloud in Kubernetes.
We also have a need for programmers to work on our website platform and work
in XDP, eBPF for people who want to work on our SDN overlay routers.

Apply here: careers@networknext.com

------
ismarc
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Front End / Backend / DevOps / Security | REMOTE (OR
ONSITE NEWTON, MA) | FULL-TIME The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write
super reliable software that's hard to hack. We're building tools that make
the best security practices convenient for developers, ops, and security
teams. We're hiring engineering managers, product owners, and of course,
engineers.

ABOUT US

We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product: the Conjur
appliance secures the entire software development and deployment lifecycle for
companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without increasing
their risk of security breaches.

We are looking for experienced software engineers to join our team. Conjur
engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with some of
today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers are using the following tools on a more-or-less daily basis:

* Ruby, Rails, Golang, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Puppet, Chef, Ansible

FOR MORE INFORMATION

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)
[https://conjur.org/blog](https://conjur.org/blog) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
rcaught
AAF | Software Developer | Brisbane, Australia | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://aaf.edu.au/about/jobs.html](https://aaf.edu.au/about/jobs.html)

The Australian Access Federation Limited (AAF) operates the national
authentication service for Australian higher education and research
organisations, enabling cross-organisational access for over 1.4 million
users. Users of the AAF’s services include 40 Australian Universities and
research organisations such as the Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial
Research Organisation (CSIRO).

Key technologies include Ruby on Rails, Kotlin/Java and AWS.

See the full position description:
[https://aaf.edu.au/media/2019/jobs/AAF%20PD%202019%20Softwar...](https://aaf.edu.au/media/2019/jobs/AAF%20PD%202019%20Software%20Developer.pdf)
or email jobs@aaf.edu.au

------
tammievu
Remix (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 330+ cities around the world design urban landscapes quickly
and efficiently.

To learn more about who we are and whether this is the right place for you,
read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

\- Senior Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/df5c4ed5-2fa2-4a60-9b04-b2796551...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/df5c4ed5-2fa2-4a60-9b04-b27965510e68?lever-
source=KEY%20VALUES)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 70/30 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires both experience with statistical learning theory
and software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
patrickmclaren
Privy | Boston, MA | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://privy.com/careers](https://privy.com/careers)

Privy enables over 300,000 e-commerce businesses to improve their on-site
conversions and marketing campaigns. We're building the leading marketing
automation platform for the e-commerce industry.

We have open positions for engineers with experience in Ruby and/or React:

\- Software Engineer II:
[https://grnh.se/921b23f32](https://grnh.se/921b23f32)

\- Senior Software Engineer / Lead:
[https://grnh.se/979979f42](https://grnh.se/979979f42)

\- Principal Software Engineer / Architect:
[https://grnh.se/181611fc2](https://grnh.se/181611fc2)

Stack: React, Redux, Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, MongoDB

Apply via the links above, or get in touch with jen+hnfeb19(at)privy.com.

------
airxos
AiRXOS | Software Engineer, Security Engineer, Data Warehouse Engineer | Full-
Time, Onsite: Boston, Grand Rapids

We’re growing our Boston team fast! Please see a full list of our open
positions here:
[https://jobs.gecareers.com/ListJobs/ByKeyword/AiRXOS](https://jobs.gecareers.com/ListJobs/ByKeyword/AiRXOS)

AiRXOS aims to bring to market a number of autonomous technologies and
infrastructure suitable for use in commercial air and ground robotics for both
manned and unmanned operations. We’re addressing big problems like drone
operations, corridor development and digitizing air traffic management. We
created AiRXOS to combine infrastructure, software and services into a system
that fits into and improves the existing air traffic management system,
safely.

We’re looking primarily for backend software developers, as well as security
and data warehouse engineers

------
deepakkarki
Clarisights | Frontend, Backend, Data engineers | Bangalore, India | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://clarisights.com/careers](https://clarisights.com/careers)
| 15LPA - 40LPA

Clarisights is an data ingestion and analytics platform that enables marketers
to make sense of and gain unique insights from data coming in from all the
sources (analytics, ads data, CRM, Payroll, etc). Our platform is a seamless
in browser experience - the users just add the data sources they want to
track, our backend then pulls in data from those resources and stores it into
our own database. The user then proceeds to the visualisation page to create
the required data visualisations.

We have found product market fit and have recently closed a $2M round from top
European VC's. Currently a team of 20 people looking to scale.

We deal with a lot of data and need real-time responses - you will have an
opportunity to work on some really hard engineering problems. We often run
into performance issues in popular open source tools and libraries - we don't
hesitate to find the bottlenecks and fix them. Team is lead by Ex-Google and
Ex-Facebook folks who've got lots of experience building scalable production
software.

We're looking for frontend, backend and data engineers at all levels
(Architects, senior, mid-level and interns).
[https://clarisights.com/careers](https://clarisights.com/careers)

Tech stack :

Backend : PostGres, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes, Ruby on Rails, GoLang,
NodeJS. Microservice architecture hosted on Google cloud platform.

Frontend : React, Redux, Styled components, Jest, FlowType, WebPack, etc.

\------

NOTE : Send me a mail at deepak.karki@clarisights.com if you apply. Have "HN
whoishiring" in the subject. I'll have a personal look at your application!

------
mkx
Pixlee | Toronto, Canada | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers](https://www.pixlee.com/careers)

Today, one in four Americans interact with Pixlee-managed content before
making online purchase decisions. Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly at a global scale in a small-team startup environment. Our
customers are some of the largest brands in the world and everything you do
here affects millions of consumers.

Hiring for:

\- Software engineer with experience with APIs and integrations.
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422)

\- Software engineer in test.
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422)

Reach out to max@pixleeteam.com if interested.

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site or
Remote | [https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs makes it easier for companies to build machine learning
applications. We build a web app and developer API to automate time-intensive
and error-prone parts of the data science process such as feature engineering.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | REMOTE |
[https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com) A financial media company at our
core, we're high-energy, focused on our users and our product. We reach over 2
million uniques and 200 million impressions / month. Seeking people who love
to code, design, move fast and get shit done: the hustlers of this world that
know their stuff.

* (Sr) Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* (Sr) Backend Go & DevOps Engineers (Golang, Kubernetes, Python/Django, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Kafka, ...)

* Designer (UI/UX for our applications, modern web presence and brand consistency)

Apply at [http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or mail me
(bert@benzinga.com) with any questions.

~~~
pknerd
Dear Bert,

Hope this time you || your HR staff will be able to respond to candidates
about the decision promptly instead of getting disappeared.

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Product Designer + Product Manager +
DevOps Engineer + Data Engineers + Data Engineer Team Lead | Full-time |
Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster.

You'll join a small team from companies like Atlassian, Google, and GitHub,
and you'll have an immediate impact with our product and customers. Our
platform serves over 100 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies we
use include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy, and
NATS.

If you're interested please apply here for these and any of our other
engineering positions:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers/](https://launchdarkly.com/careers/)

------
jeremiemv
Project Rōnin | Engineers | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.projectronin.com/](https://www.projectronin.com/)

We have an opportunity to truly impact the lives of millions of patients with
our intelligent care system. To do that, we are building a team that is
passionate about providing service to others in the best way we know how -
creating life-altering software. With real-world data, real-time symptom
management leveraging machine learning and a tool for clinicians to quickly
and intuitively view and restructure patient information, our platform is
allowing for truly individualized care for every patient.

You’d be one of the first engineers, working on the foundation of the product,
building it from scratch! We’re building a service-oriented architecture with
Ruby on Rails, React, Python, MySQL, Kafka, Heroku, Oracle, Docker, Kubernetes
(and React-Native). The API server will interact with the oncology interface,
the patient facing mobile applications as well as our data science tier.

Apply here:

Senior Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-07c37060b292?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Front End Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/e28583e9-cd13-4447-b24d-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/e28583e9-cd13-4447-b24d-64014f79ffb7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Data Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/ff993c82-5be6-4f43-b7cc-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/ff993c82-5be6-4f43-b7cc-0d88e5f7cf2e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

or send us an email to hiring@projectronin.com

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build)

Cover delivers custom homes, built in a week. From architectural design
through engineering, manufacturing, and installation, we've developed
innovative solutions that aim to mend the construction industry's fragmented
nature.

We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from software
engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and business backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst and Y
Combinator Fellowship.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.

Learn more and apply at
[https://angel.co/coverbuild/jobs](https://angel.co/coverbuild/jobs), or email
join@cover.build

------
vtuson
Ebury | Python Backend Developers, SREs, SRE Team lead | Full Time | Remote
(CET ±3 hour) | [https://ebury.com](https://ebury.com) |
[https://careers.ebury.com](https://careers.ebury.com)

Ebury is a FinTech headquartered in London & with offices across Europe,
Dubai, North America, and APAC, we empower businesses that want to trade and
transact internationally. We drive innovation through technology, providing
businesses with tools such as import lending, currency and risk products, and
payment and collection facilities. We have a Tech team of 60+ people across
Europe. We hire remote-first for SRE, Salesforce and Ebury API team. Our tech
stack consists of lots of Python (Django and Flask) on the backend, Vue.js
SPAs on the frontend. We run fully in AWS, with a mix of ECS and EC2.

Our current remote roles:

* Ebury API Tech Lead (Python/Flask) - [https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=73e3d6...](https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=73e3d6c1-1253-436a-a328-698965bc5bff)

* Senior Python Developer - [https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=20ca49...](https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=20ca4958-3fbb-4113-bd39-af6969127660)

* Devops and SRE Team lead - [https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=ab5ac3...](https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=ab5ac3fe-3fed-4b11-b9f8-424be43bfa5b)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) - [https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=c281a1...](https://careers.ebury.com/open-positions/position/?id=c281a1ca-877c-4703-92e1-71f9b7eb036c)

------
2pow276709
Koinex | Senior Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Senior iOS Engineer,
Senior Android Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE |
[https://www.koinex.in/](https://www.koinex.in/)

Koinex is building various Blockchain-based products for the international
market. We are backed by Silicon Valley-based Pantera Capital and Singapore-
based BEENEXT venture capital firm. To help us build these exciting
revolutionary products, we are hiring for several engineering positions.

Being in the Finance Technology space, we don't have an option but to strive
to release the most stable product possible. Along with plenty of innovation,
that's what we try to achieve with each release.

For more details and for applying, visit
[https://angel.co/koinexindia/jobs](https://angel.co/koinexindia/jobs)

------
smadenian
Albert | NLP/Data Science | Full Time | On-Site: Culver City (Los Angeles)

Albert is a new type of financial service that uses powerful technology to
automate your finances, with a team of human experts to guide you. Our
geniuses find savings you're missing, identify bills you're overpaying, help
you pay down debt faster, save automatically for you, and much more. Text
Albert a financial question, and we'll not only offer guidance but help you
make it happen.

We're pushing the edge of the field: using a proprietary data set to transform
the way people understand and make financial decisions. You'll experiment with
and optimize our framework for the algorithms we use, and then help put those
things into production. You'll work with machine learning techniques and a
variety of natural language processing methods and systems. You'll rocket
everything forward: from our dynamic NLP chatbots to our classification engine
that powers our support software.

Areas of expertise: * Data: Tackling the challenges of collecting and
understanding unstructured data, like conversations. * Automation: You are
inclined to automate everything. * Shipping: Delivering great products that
you're proud of on a regular basis. * Collaboration: We bring the best out of
each other. We're looking for people who will bring the best out of all of us.

Keywords: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, Python

Link to position:
[https://jobs.lever.co/meetalbert/9cc2f8b6-5fe5-42f2-91c4-96a...](https://jobs.lever.co/meetalbert/9cc2f8b6-5fe5-42f2-91c4-96ae47c9891b)

All available positions found at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/meetalbert/](https://jobs.lever.co/meetalbert/)

Other roles: Senior Backend Engineer (Python/Django), iOS Engineer (swift),
Android Engineer (Kotlin), Senior Front End Engineer (React)

------
bjko
Quobyte | Santa Clara, Berlin or Remote | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is a high-performance distributed parallel POSIX file system designed
to handle a broad range of workloads from classic HPC and ML to VMs and
databases. Our customers include Fortune 500 companies, research institutes,
and innovative SaaS companies.

We are looking for self-starters that can help our customers size and deploy
Quobyte on prem and in the cloud, integrate with kubernetes or OpenStack and
support them running their diverse applications on Quobyte.

We are currently looking for: \- Sales Engineer/Architect US - Chicago or New
York \- Sales Engineer/Architect UK

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers)

Send your CV to work@quobyte.com

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Compensation
based on profile | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in
Paris, Station F : it's an AI application that finds the best location for
your business (restaurants, stores, etc.), based on profitability. It's
currently used by clients in the EU, Switzerland, Korea and Taiwan, incl.
Tesla and Décathlon. We just closed a 700K seed round and several clients
contracts, and are urgently looking for passionated peoples to strengthen our
team of 6 peoples (incl. 3 full time engineers).

Esp. we're hiring 2 full stack engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Scikit-
learn, Kubernetes, Elastic, PostgreSQL / PostGIS.

More details here :

[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-io-1)

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, California | Full Time, Onsite

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

Open Positions: \- Lead Data Scientist \- Sr Data Scientist \- Forward
Deployed Data Scientist \- Sr Full-Stack Web Developer \- Full-Stack Web
Developer

[https://retina.ai/careers/](https://retina.ai/careers/)

------
JakeSc
Life360 | Android & Backend | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

15 million monthly active users.

Doubled userbase year-over-year.

Tripled revenue year-over-year.

Bringing peace of mind to families with technology.

We're hiring senior Android and Backend engineers to join our newly-formed
Growth Team to help us scale up globally. Don't let "senior" scare you; if you
know your way around Android or microservices, and have experience with
different technologies like web / backend / iOS, or are particularly hungry to
learn, we want to work with you.

With over 18 million active users and $90 million in venture funding, Life360
is the world’s largest mobile app for families. Today, we are focused on
location sharing and safety, but our mission is to become the must-have Family
Membership that gives families peace of mind anytime and anywhere. From
personalized location-based alerts that help make daily coordination easier,
to advanced sensor tech that can detect a car crash and automatically send you
an ambulance, we are leveraging smartphones to their fullest extent to
reinvent how families get through the day.

\- Full-time

\- Location: San Francisco, California

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- $200/month Quality of Life perk

\- Great office in SOMA: dogs are welcome, tons of snacks, and great catered
lunches

Apply here:

Android -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/life360/jobs/4154046002?gh_src=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/life360/jobs/4154046002?gh_src=a25ace412)

Backend -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/life360/jobs/4158708002?gh_src=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/life360/jobs/4158708002?gh_src=a25ace412)

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
Lnguyen2
CONFLUENCE IS HIRING BACKEND ENGINEERS

Atlassian | Mountain View, CA| Full-Time | Onsite

Atlassian is looking for experienced and talented Senior Backend Developers to
join the Confluence team in Mountain View, CA. You’ll be directly impacting
the customer experience through the design and implementation of new features
and functionalities in Confluence. You’ll work as part of a small but rapidly
growing high-energy team delivering incredible, creative improvements our
product.

On your first day, we'll expect you to have: • Specialization in Java •
Knowledge of the principles to construct fault-tolerance, reliability and
durability software systems • Knowledge to evaluate tradeoffs between
correctness, robustness, performance, space and time • Understanding of SaaS,
PaaS, IaaS industry with hands on experience with public cloud offerings
(e.g., AWS, GAE, Azure)

If interested, please send resumes to Lnguyen2@Atlassian.com

~~~
Lnguyen2
Enterprise Cloud Team IS HIRING!

Atlassian | Mountain View, CA| Full-Time | Onsite

The Enterprise Cloud team offers rare opportunity of starting something new in
an established company with very successful products. You will be involved in
finding the right balance between expanding the reach of our products as wide
as possible and ensuring that Enterprises have the best possible controls to
implement their team and business processes. The challenge does not end there,
you will build a lot of features that our customers are asking for and you
will also help figure out how we make Atlassian cloud services global and
highly available so we can offer higher level of SLAs to customers. You will
be part of creating a new business that is expected to provide half of our
cloud revenue in next 3-5 years.

If interested, please send resumes to Lnguyen2@Atlassian.com

------
iwan-smallpdf
Smallpdf.com |Frontend (React/Redux), DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY:
~100k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

Smallpdf.com is a consumer oriented, web-based PDF editing and transformation
software that 20 million monthly users love. (Try it, we have a free tier!)

We are a 15 person team and growing fast. We enjoy open-source, adopting the
latest technologies and solving tricky frontend challenges to create
outstanding and performant user interfaces.

We use the latest technologies, including:

\- ES6

\- Webpack

\- React+Redux

\- Check our stack via
[https://stackshare.io/smallpdf/frontend](https://stackshare.io/smallpdf/frontend)

Who you are:

\- ~3 years of experience in developing web-based user interfaces

\- An obsession for interactions, animations, and visual details CSS, TDD, Git
and Linux experience

\- Experience with React or even Redux is a big plus

\- Based in Zurich or willing to relocate

Sounds interesting? We'd love to receive your application today! Ping
iwan@smallpdf.com

------
steve-isaac
GiddyUp | Senior UI/UX Designer & Front-End Engineer | Ventura CA, Delray
Beach FL | Fulltime | REMOTE

GiddyUp is an exclusive Online Sales Channel that represents the most
innovative products and services in the world. Our team is on a mission to
develop a new eCommerce platform and Marketplace for a post-shopping cart
world. We drive tens of millions of online consumers to our Web sites now, and
we’re just getting started.

Our technology stack includes: • Vanilla JavaScript, jQuery, Vue • Heavily
customized WordPress • node.js • AWS Lambda, Redshift, DynamoDB, Aurora

Are you that rare individual who can drive the UI/UX direction of a company
and at the same time absolutely loves to code? Welcome to GiddyUp! We are
looking for someone who is deeply experienced in both disciplines, and wants
to keep growing exponentially in both.

You can either work fully remote or at one of our offices.

Please contact me at: steve@giddyup.io

------
zeppelin_inc
Zeppelin | Tokyo, Japan | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA-
sponsor

Do you like memes? Do you like playing with numbers and theory-crafting or
playing with content ranking and economy? We have a vision in which we empower
everyone to communicate through memes, not just by creating or sharing memes
but becoming a part of it.

At the heart of this product is our cognitive systems which solves problems
like video content recommendation, video deduplication, visual understanding,
and natural language generation.

You'll be part of the "Feelit" (name not final!!1!) product team and will help
build our server-less and micro-services backend systems using sql, ruby,
nodejs, and python. You will help scale and maintain our infrastructure on
AWS.

We're laid back (I mean come on, we're making a video app for memes) and fun
to work with. Although its a stress free and creative work environment we take
our features and product releases seriously. Other benefits include flexible
working hours, remote working days, extended Japanese holidays, and stock
options.

You'll work out of our HQ in Harajuku, the center of pop-culture in Japan.
Your colleagues are engineers from all over the world: Japan, Australia,
China, India, Mexico, United Kingdom, and the United States of America (point
is we're very diverse; gotta catch 'em all).

You can chill with our engineers and growth hackers on discord:
[https://discord.gg/PnT7pYw](https://discord.gg/PnT7pYw) or joins us in
/r/memeeconomy discord server
[https://discord.gg/9k23tK9](https://discord.gg/9k23tK9) (Look for users with
Feelit Dev)

For more information and other positions check our parent company's website
[https://www.zeppelin.co.jp/join/](https://www.zeppelin.co.jp/join/)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts):
I'm the founder of this company, and a developer myself. 9 Months ago, I left
South Africa to move to Singapore. I used to be quite averse to the idea of
remote workers, but seeing as just about everyone in our Cape Town office
would be remote from my perspective, I decided that the company needed to
focus on hiring for remote. It's been a good experience so far!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

We've been profitable for many years and have never had the need to raise
capital. You'll be building on a stable platform, with a strong team.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a bonus - we need people
who understand the challenges and can share what they've learnt.

Location: GMT+2 to GMT+8. (Currently we have developers in South Africa,
India, Lebanon and myself Singapore)

Salary: $30k - $60k

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly. (P.S. I'm on holiday, so it will be at least a week before I reply)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Developer Software
Engineer in Test Business Intelligence Analyst

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
laraspan
Auto Accident Claims | Laravel Front/Back End Developer | Essex, UK | ONSITE |
Full Time

As an accident management company for vehicle insurers and fleets we recognise
we must adapt to meet the high demands of the industry. We are building a new
claims management system with a PHP backend (Laravel framework), HTML/CSS
frontend with Vue.js components and will be integrating into various third
party systems via SOAP/REST in the future.

Your skillset should include PHP 5.6/7 (frameworks are a bonus), javascript
and an eye for design. We provide a range of resources for on the job learning
to help you progress.

If available, please provide your GitHub / Stack Overflow / JSFiddle /
personal website / etc along with your CV.

We are based in Southend-on-Sea, Essex. You will need to be onsite for this
role.

If interested, send me an email at <My HN Username> @ aaconline DOT co DOT uk

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive
|[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ) \- Junior Mobile Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/JvrvpK](https://goo.gl/JvrvpK) \- Director of Product:
[https://goo.gl/9khDDc](https://goo.gl/9khDDc)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
kpennell
DevelopIntelligence | DevOps + Front End Technical Trainer | Colorado | Remote
We give hands-on training courses (generally 3-4 days each) to software
developer teams (generally mid-level and senior devs) at companies like
Intuit, Starbucks, and Salesforce. The courses are generally 40% lecture, 40%
labs/coding, and 20% Q&A. Because we've been growing, we need to find more
developers/trainers to come teach for us.

Current needs: - Front-End: (React / Redux / Relay or Apollo (GraphQL) / Jest
(Testing) / Node) - Azure: On the Developer Side - DevOps - Kubernetes /
Docker - Ansible - Terraform - Jenkins - Jira - Machine Learning instructors -
TensorFlow & Deep Learning - Python based Data Science / Machine Learning - C#
/ C# with TDD - AWS: On the Developer Side - GoLang

Email if interested: kyle@developintelligence.com

~~~
azat_co
I've been working with DevelopIntelligence for 3+ years as an instructor. They
are a good company.

------
jalger40
Valkyrie Trading | Senior Software Engineer - Back-End (C++), Front-End
(C#)and Full-Stack| Chicago, IL | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.valkyrietrading.com/](https://www.valkyrietrading.com/)

Valkyrie is a derivatives trading firm. We believe people work best when they
are free to pursue their ideas.

We are not burdened with bureaucracy, politics, or artificial restrictions. We
trust our team with a lot of responsibility and a high degree of autonomy.

We are looking for Developers that value inititive, imagination and
collaboration. We are currently a team of 35 and growing!

If you have further questions, please contact me at
jessica.alger@valkyrietrading.com.

Apply Here: [https://www.valkyrietrading.com/careers/senior-software-
engi...](https://www.valkyrietrading.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process. Our current stack is Ruby on
Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and Docker. You will
be working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core
team that shapes the company as we grow.

Apply here [https://angel.co/loan-ecosystem-online/jobs/449198-full-
stac...](https://angel.co/loan-ecosystem-online/jobs/449198-full-stack-
engineer) or email your resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE REMOTE |
[https://www.justsift.com](https://www.justsift.com)

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission. We’re just
around 3 years old, but we’ve already secured 20,000+ users and over 20
clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans using our apps to better understand
who makes up their amazing team.

\- Mid/Senior Backend (Node.js, Express \- DevOps (AWS, Azure, moving to
containers) \- Mid/Senior Frontend (React, React Native)

Shoot me an email if you have any questions or apply through our jobs site,
[https://www.justsift.com/careers](https://www.justsift.com/careers)

Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
musawirali
Jerry.AI (YC S'17) | Senior Software Engineers + Data Engineer | Toronto and
Montreal | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full Time | Canada Visa

Think insurance shopping is painful and time-consuming? We thought so too.
That is why we're building Jerry.AI to bring a modern user experience to a
world that hasn't seen much innovation since its inception. By leveraging
technology and data, with a strong emphasis on user experience, we want to
take insurance off your todo list. Starting with insurance, Jerry.AI aims to
be your personal financial assistant who is constantly working in the
background for your financial success.

We are looking for exceptional engineering talent to join our team in our
offices in Canada or as a remote member. The ideal candidate will have strong
CS fundamentals, intimate familiarity with the web development ecosystem, and
a passion for producing stable, scalable and maintainable code.

We are backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, Funders Club, and many other
prominent Silicon Valley Investors. Jerry.AI is founded by serial
entrepreneurs who previously built and scaled YourMechanic ("Uber for car
repair," the nation's largest on-demand car repair site).

SW stack: Modern JS (ES6+), Node, GraphQL, React + React Native,
AWS/Kubernetes infra. Data stack: Python, AWS Kinesis, AWS Glue ETL (PySpark),
AWS Redshift, Metabase (BI).

On-site engineer / developer positions (Toronto or Montreal):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31](https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31)

Remote engineer / developer positions:
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1](https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1)

On-site data engineer / data science position:
[https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537](https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537)

------
merqurio
IOMED | Backend developer | Full time | ONSITE | Barcelona

IOMED builds ML tools that enable other developers to make analytics and ML
models on complex healthcare data with ease. The tools structure clinical
texts written by physicians, extracting and encoding relevant medical concepts
like symptoms, diseaseases… taking into account their context (negations,
family/personal background, past events...).

We're based in Barcelona, funded by local and international ventures.

You can definitely expect to:

\- Design, implement & test microservices.

\- Integrate our products with external APIs.

\- Development and testing of our core products and frameworks.

\- Be comfortable with container development with Docker.

\- Query, model and deploy with PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ.

\- Fast prototyping with Python and maturing prototypes to production.

Please apply directly to the email address below: dev at iomed dot health

If you have questions you can reach me at gabi at iomed dot health (I’m the
CTO).

@recruiters & agencies - please do not contact me

------
whicks
Red Ventures | Charlotte, NC | Senior Front End Developer, Front End
Developer, Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer |
[https://www.redventures.com/](https://www.redventures.com/)

Who we are:

Red Ventures is a leading digital consumer choice platform. Through deeply
integrated brand partnerships and consumer-facing assets, Red Ventures
connects online customers with products and services in the home services,
financial services, and healthcare industries. We use advanced analytics, data
science, and integrated technology to cultivate and customize digital
connections between brands and customers.

Who we're looking for:

We're looking for highly motivated, driven engineers on both the back and
front end of the stack. As an engineer at RV, you'll have the opportunity to
work with a wide variety of technologies implemented across multiple
businesses. The work you do here will have a measurable and meaningful impact
on the success of the business.

Front End tech we use:

\- JS: Vue and React

\- SASS

\- HTML5

and on the Back End:

\- Golang

\- C#

\- PHP

\- Node

\- MySQL

Our culture:

We pride ourselves on having a culture of encouraging learning and
development, so much so that we built an entire building dedicated to it where
we feature regular workshops and L&D sessions led by team members here as well
as outside speakers and guests. Above all else, we value growth and curiosity.

You can view our listings for Charlotte here:
[https://careers.redventures.com/charlotte.html](https://careers.redventures.com/charlotte.html)

Or, you can reach out to me directly if you have any questions:
whicks@redventures.com

------
pshintri
Human API | Tech Lead - Platform, Sr. Software Engineer - Web Services,
Quality Assurance Lead | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE |

[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We've built a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

Human API is an early stage company that is disrupting the healthcare space.
We are well-funded, generating revenue, and backed by blue-chip VC's,
including Andreessen Horowitz and Blue Run Ventures.

We have a team of smart, passionate people that are solving solving
challenging problems in the Health Data space. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modeling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Modeling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
    

Open positions include:

Technical Lead - Platform Sr. Software Engineer - Web Services Quality
Assurance Lead (This will be a first hire to lead our Test Engineering
efforts)

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join) The
process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles.

Contact us at pramod@humanapi.co

------
nsniekta
Mightier | Senior Software Engineer | Boston | Full-Time | ONSITE

Can video games teach children how to harness their emotions?

We believe they can. Mightier is a biofeedback mobile game platform that
teaches kids to identify and control their emotions through play. Kids wear a
heart rate band while playing a library of games and must regulate their heart
rate to win. The games empower kids to practice self-calming skills that
transfer to real-life situations.

We're looking for a senior software engineer to join our lean, fast-paced
engineering team as we face a period of rapid growth. We're built with
Python/Django, Docker, AWS.

\+ More about Mightier: [https://mightier.com](https://mightier.com)

\+ Join our team:
[https://mightier.com/careers/](https://mightier.com/careers/)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have any Junior or mid-level positions?

------
sharosun
Amazon Key | Onsite (Sunnyvale, San Francisco or Minneapolis) | Full-time

The Amazon Key team is combining IoT & mobile technologies, smart devices, and
connected vehicles to revolutionize access and services for homes & vehicles.

And we are looking for exceptional colleagues to join us — engineers (mobile &
full stack), QAE’s, SDET’s, product managers, product marketing managers, UX
designers, and more.

Learn more:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdOisGXvMDU&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdOisGXvMDU&feature=youtu.be)

[https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-
det...](https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-details/key-
amazon-introduces-new-products-and-services-expand-its)

Looking to fill various roles:

\- Software Development Engineer (iOS)

[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750038](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750038)

[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/765627](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/765627)

\- Software Development Engineer (Android)

[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/767833](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/767833)

[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750041](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/750041)

\- Other Roles

[https://amzn.to/2QCeuIV](https://amzn.to/2QCeuIV)

Please apply directly at [https://amzn.to/2QCeuIV](https://amzn.to/2QCeuIV)
(please mention HN Feb 2019).

~~~
alexli_cal
Hello sharosun, you mentioned product mangers and product marketing managers.
But I don't see those rules under
[https://amzn.to/2QCeuIV](https://amzn.to/2QCeuIV).

------
marksb
SAF Platform | Full Stack Engineers | REMOTE | FT | www.safplatform.com

SAF Platform builds software that digitizes the workflow of alternative
investments for institutional investors and asset managers. Our mission is to
give our clients control over the investment process through the use of our
platform. We are a growing company with leadership that has a track record of
success. Our company is based out of NYC, but our engineering team is 100%
remote. We currently have engineers based in North America, South America and
Europe.

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/fseatsafplatform](http://bit.ly/fseatsafplatform)

We are currently looking for mid-to-senior engineers, based out of the
Americas, to join our team. This is a great opportunity to make a significant
impact on a growing team. See above job description for more information.

Stack:

* Ruby, Rails, JS, React

* Docker, Git, and CircleCI

* AWS

------
jfountain2015
Vettery | New York | Onsite | Visa | Fulltime Hate the job search? Vettery is
fundamentally changing the way people hire and get hired with our talent
marketplace. Leveraging machine learning models that track real-time data,
monitor trends and predict hiring behavior, we’re able to help companies grow
their teams with more accuracy, speed, and compatibility. We’re currently
working with over 31,000 candidates and 15,000 companies of all sizes, ranging
from Fortune 500 giants to startups based out of co-working spaces.

We are looking for: Senior Full Stack Engineer Senior Back End Engineer Senior
Data Engineer Senior DevOps Engineer Lead QA Engineer Engineering Manager

Learn more & apply here:
[https://www.vettery.com/engineering](https://www.vettery.com/engineering)
Feel free to contact me with questions

~~~
mcharezinski
Could you post an open position for Lead QA Engineer? Could not find.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (mostly React), DevOps |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders ONLY

We are a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught.

Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar
firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
josephcohen
Universe (YC W18) | Brooklyn, NY / Distributed | Onsite or Remote (US) |
[http://onuniverse.com](http://onuniverse.com)

Our mission is to empower everyone to build the internet. Universe is the
first website builder designed from the ground up for phones. In less than a
minute, anyone can make a beautiful site from their mobile device. This is
possible because of our breakthrough modular grid editor, which makes building
a site as fun as playing with Lego.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/universe](https://www.keyvalues.com/universe)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full-Stack Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Product Designer

Tech Stack: Swift, Node.js, React, Vapor, Heroku, Cloudkit, Postgres

Please email join@onuniverse.com if you're interested!

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Senior Java software developer | Amsterdam | REMOTE |
www.wizenoze.com

WizeNoze is a growth-stage startup which develops software that enables
students to find educational content online that matches their interests and
abilities. We use natural language processing and machine learning to classify
content in our search engine. You’ll be responsible for building Spring REST
API backends with AWS, Elasticsearch, etc. And everything from defining system
architecture to working out tough performance problems across our AWS systems.

We’re open to remote work in time zones within two hours of Amsterdam
(GMT+1/CEST).

Full description: [https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/senior-java-software-
de...](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/senior-java-software-developer/)

Email: jobs@wizenoze.com

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
bradwinj
Crown Equipment Corporation is a leading innovator in world-class forklift and
material handling equipment and technology. As one of the world’s largest lift
truck manufacturers, we are committed to providing the customer with the
safest, most efficient and ergonomic lift truck possible to lower their total
cost of ownership.

We are currently hiring for:

Software Engineer, Global Process Leader - Product Config, Data Scientist,
Jave Developer 1 and 2, Web Applications Developer, Software Solutions
Architect

You can learn more by visiting crown.jobs or visiting

[https://career4.successfactors.com/career?company=C000016998...](https://career4.successfactors.com/career?company=C0000169989P&career_ns=job_listing_summary&navBarLevel=JOB_SEARCH&_s.crb=Jq9Ff8iTAn8WPbchz0xo6%2fl3I%2bI%3d)

For more infomration please email us at recruiting.us@crown.com

------
niklio
Ribbon | Machine Learning Engineer | NYC |
[https://ribbonhome.com](https://ribbonhome.com)

Ribbon is looking for machine learning engineers who want to be part of a
mission driven team at a fast growing, series A startup.

We're helping consumers use a mortgage to buy the home of their dreams.
Institutional investors are making the real estate market inaccessible to the
average consumer. Our mission is to level the playing field. We're doing
research and building production systems to predict home valuations,
underwrite consumers for mortgages & simplify the home buying process.

Technologies: Python, Scala, Spark, AWS, Terraform, Tensorflow, Docker

Submit your resume
[https://jobs.lever.co/ribbon/](https://jobs.lever.co/ribbon/) or send me an
email nik@ribbonhome.com

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | New York | | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
|[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

We believe that the most significant innovations of this decade will be the
result of technological advancements in medicine. Butterfly Network, Inc. has
raised >$350M to develop and commercialize a handheld, smartphone-connected
ultrasound probe powered by AI. We operate at the intersection of medicine,
engineering, and machine learning to create breakthrough technology that
becomes smarter with each new patient.

If you have a passion for doing innovative work that makes a difference in the
world, we are currently hiring in our NY office:

iOS and Android Engineers

Full-stack Engineers

Data Engineers

Deep Learning Scientists

Site Reliability/DevOps Engineers

Embedded Engineers

Product and Visual Designers

Principal Architect / Technical Lead

For more information and to apply send an email to maria@butterflynetinc.com

------
j-collier
Realm Five, Inc. | Software Engineer, Firmware Engineer | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME | [https://www.realmfive.com](https://www.realmfive.com) Realm
Five is developing disruptive solutions to automate production agriculture.
Our solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis, and web/mobile
technologies. Our stack includes Ruby, Javascript, React-Native, C/C++, Go,
AWS, and LabView. We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We
are hiring for a variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer(Jr./Mid./Sr.)
        Mobile Application Developer (Hybrid)
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@realmfive.com if you're interested in helping us
solving big problems in agriculture around the world.

------
leoedin
Automata | London, UK | Software, Firmware, QA, Robotics, Graphic Design,
Marketing, Customer Support | Onsite

We're a startup building small robot arms for manufacturing and logistics.
We're on a mission to make robotic automation affordable and simple. We're
currently fully funded and gearing up for volume manufacture and need
engineers of all stripes to solve all sorts of interesting problems in
robotics. Our stack involves everything from javascript and golang down to
microcontroller embedded C, and we're hiring right across it.

We're hiring in Javascript, HTML, go, c++, embedded c, control systems,
robotic kinematics, software QA and more.

Open positions here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/automatatech](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/automatatech)

------
infinitemonkey
Gesundheitscloud is the independent, not-for-profit health data destination
for citizens and research. With our platform, we want to change global health
for the better and enable everyone everywhere to live a healthier life. Our
ethical purpose is our daily motivation: we will change the world of health by
providing digital solutions for better treatment outcomes as well as earlier
detection and prevention of diseases.

We have offices in Berlin, Potsdam and Barcelona and cooperate with a partner
in New York City.

Our current technology stack which includes Scala, Python, reactjs, Play!,
Akka, Kafka, Kubernetes, Docker, Kibana, Prometheus, Postgres, ElasticSearch.

Senior Software Engineer (Berlin) [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/95279](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/95279)

------
joshuanapoli
Cumulus | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite/Remote | Full-
time/Internship | [https://cumulusds.com/job-
openings](https://cumulusds.com/job-openings)

At Cumulus Digital Systems, our job is to build the Internet of Tools. We are
making industrial facilities safer, cleaner, and more productive by connecting
workers, tools, and data.

We are looking for software engineers that are passionate about frequently
shipping intuitive, quality products. You should have a startup mentality,
meaning the ability to rapidly pick up new required skills, and be proactive
when it comes to project execution. You also need a keen eye for design and
thoughtful user experiences. We use ReactJS, React Native, AWS Lambda,
DynamoDB, ASP.NET, UWP, Entity Framework and ASP.NET.

Reach out to us at careers@cumulusds.com

~~~
wayoverthecloud
The URL can't be found

------
acoonce
Ike Robotics | HW, SW, Systems Engineers & Product | SF ONSITE | Full Time
[https://www.ikerobotics.com/join-us](https://www.ikerobotics.com/join-us)

Autonomous trucking startup, Ike just raised a $52 million Series A to grow
its team and deliver a real commercial product at scale. Our early team
represents some of the top engineers and leaders in AV, formerly from Google,
Uber, and Apple. We're building an incredible product and even more incredible
team and culture. Here is more about us and why we're doing what we're doing:
[https://medium.com/ike-robotics/the-journey-ahead-for-
self-d...](https://medium.com/ike-robotics/the-journey-ahead-for-self-driving-
trucks-c2309e288dc1)

------
happyvalley
Jules | Fullstack Software Developer (Ruby, JS, DevOps experience) | Berlin |
Berlin or REMOTE | [https://julesdocs.com](https://julesdocs.com)

Jules is a fast and reliable version control system for text documents. It
brings the best version control features to non-technical users, in a simple
and easy-to-use way. Jules is currently in prototype stage and has received
great feedback during the demos.

You will be working on the full stack, from UI to backend performance. If you
are comfortable working in Ruby, if you like working with data structures and,
ideally, have a sound understanding of deploying a web app, I'd love to talk
to you. I'm working as a solo developer now. Let's talk and see if this is
either a hiring opportunity or a chance to become a member of the founding
team.

jan@julesdocs.com

------
xsell
XSELL Technologies | Software Engineer | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE

About XSELL Technologies

XSELL is a machine learning and artificial intelligence startup focused on
delivering results. We’ve created a platform that equips sales agents with the
best real-time responses. We use predictive analytics and natural language
processing to improve the customer experience and conversion rates for our
clients.

In 2019 we’re looking to build new products, expand our platform, scale our
technology, and extend our capabilities through 3rd party integrations. To
achieve these goals we’re aggressively growing our team of engineers, product
developers, and data scientists. We’re looking for new team members that are
fascinated by complex engineering problems.

Our technology stack

\- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Sidekiq, Python, Flask

\- Frontend: VueJS, jQuery

\- Database: PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Infrastructure: AWS - EC2, RDS, SQS

\- Deployment: Capistrano

What you will do

\- Design, build, test, document, maintain, and deploy web applications

\- Work with business teams to translate business requirements into technical
specifications

\- Follow coding standards, use version control and pull requests, and
participate in code reviews as both a reviewer and reviewee.

\- Implement 3rd party integrations with chat platforms, phone systems,
e-commerce platforms, and healthcare systems.

About you

\- You have 2+ years professional software development experience

\- You have experience writing web applications with Ruby on Rails or Django

\- You have strong communication skills and can collaborate with technical and
non-technical co-workers

\- You can work in a agile software development environment and have the
ability to work on projects on each part of the technology stack

~~~
xsell
contact jobs+hn@xselltechnologies.com if you're interested.

------
castral
JUUL Labs, Inc. | Senior iOS Engineers, Senior Android Engineers, Other
Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite | Full time |
[https://www.juul.com](https://www.juul.com)

JUUL is looking to hire senior mobile engineers to work on its next-gen
connected device platform for international markets.

This is a great opportunity to make an impact on the world through technology.

More about the future of JUUL on TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/05/juul-says-it-will-use-
tech...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/05/juul-says-it-will-use-technology-
to-help-you-quit-e-cigarettes-too/)

Compensation: competitive market rates

Requirements: 5+ years platform knowledge

If you're interested or want to know more about JUUL/the roles, please email
me directly at ryan.brignoni@juul.com

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE or NYC, Norwalk, CT | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com) At HealthPrize, we are
changing the way people think about their medication and their health! Our
growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in life sciences such as
Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit engineering team that
designs & develops our industry leading patient engagement platform and work
with us to measurably improve the state of healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Slate, Downshift, ...

Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hacker%20News)

------
sethherr
Bike Index | Senior Backend/Full-Stack Ruby | San Francisco, CA | Remote or
Onsite | Full-time Contract | [https://bikeindex.org](https://bikeindex.org)

Bike Index is a non-profit company that registers bicycles, helps recover
stolen bikes and does other bike related things, mostly open source
([https://github.com/bikeindex/bike_index](https://github.com/bikeindex/bike_index)).

Our stack is Ruby and Rails, RSpec, ES6, some legacy Coffeescript, Redis and
Postgres.

We're looking for self-directed developers who practice pragmatic testing.
We'd be delighted for onsite folks, but we're mostly a remote organization.
This is a limited contract with the possibility of extension or full-time
consideration.

If interested, email me at seth at bikeindex.org

------
studitemps-user
Studitemps | Full-time | Onsite | Cologne, Germany

Hey, guys and gals I'm an ML Engineer at Studitemps in Germany. We're looking
for a senior level Frontend Engineer, from one engineer to another, I'll keep
it short and sweet.

Benefits:

1\. Great work-life balance (seriously)

2\. Right Mindset: Data Driven, Product first

3\. No Stress: Quality over Quantity

4\. Flexible (Home Office / remote a couple of days a week is possible, 4-day
work weeks, etc) - very open to letting you work in a way that works for you.

5\. Great Pay + other perks

Because you'll work a lot with interdisciplinary teams and software users (all
of which are German speaking) you should be able speak German fluently.

Stellenbeschreibung: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/126337/frontend-engineer-
gesu...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/126337/frontend-engineer-gesucht-mit-
homeoffice-und-studitempstech)

------
afader
AppSheet | Machine Learning Engineer | Portland, OR and Seattle, WA | Full-
time, ONSITE

AppSheet is a Seattle-based startup opening a new, ML-focused office in
Portland. Over a period of more than 3 years, AppSheet has been a platform for
more than 100,000 app creators to build apps. Because of our unique
declarative app model, there is a wonderful opportunity to mine all this data,
and extract intelligence from it, leading to a smart data-driven app platform.
We're starting an office in Portland focused on machine learning and AI. More
details here: [https://jobs.siliconflorist.com/jobs/7375436-senior-
develope...](https://jobs.siliconflorist.com/jobs/7375436-senior-developer-
data-machine-learning-backend-at-appsheet)

Feel free to shoot me an email: tony@appsheet.com

------
mirandamon
Compass | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.compass.com/](https://www.compass.com/) We are looking for mid-
level to senior-level frontend and backend candidates (tech-agnostic)! We use
a combination of: -Angular

-React

-TypeScript

-Node

-Go

-Java

-Python

Come join a mature, mission-based startup that is aggressively growing and has
secured a sizable amount of funding. We are aiming to make our mark on the
real estate industry and would love your help in achieving that.

Check out our postings for senior backend engineers
([https://grnh.se/a1c0db041](https://grnh.se/a1c0db041)) and senior frontend
engineers ([https://grnh.se/6c80e5001](https://grnh.se/6c80e5001)) and if
you're interested, feel free to send any questions to
nathan.miranda@compass.com.

------
blfletcher
Denver, CO or Bay Area, CA | Senior Front End Engineer, Full time

At EyeLevel.ai, we are building the first ad network for chat and voice
applications; applications built for platforms such as Amazon Alexa and
Facebook Messenger.

We are looking for an experienced (2-4 years) front end engineer to take
ownership of our front end (react/redux/express). You will be joining an
institutionally-backed team of 6 with 24 months of runway. We believe it's
critical that this individual make good decisions today, in terms of
libraries, architecture, design patterns, DevOps, and testing, because these
decisions will lay the foundation for future front end engineering hires. We
view this individual as defining the foundation and culture for our front end
engineering team.

To learn more, please send your resume to: careers@eyelevel.ai

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Security Operations Lead | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

As the Security Operations Lead you will be a key member of Borrowell’s
Engineering Team. You will own the security function and look to improve and
maintain best practices for the team.

You would collaborate with Data, Product, Design, Engineering and QA teams
across the company. One of our company values is "Love to Learn" and we want
someone to learn and grow with us and mentor other developers on their team.

Apply today:
[https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/871672](https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/871672)
borrowell.com/careers

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | full stack (Rails) and front-end (React) engineers,
product managers | Full Time | DC, SF | On-site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 600
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

For engineering, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres)
and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our
current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking
for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own the process
from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

For product, we're looking for someone to drive innovation and execute product
initiatives across the company, working closely with the CTO and engineering
team. We want someone who will take ownership over the ideation, technical
development, launch, and measurement of success.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
jstsch
H5mag | (Junior) Javascript Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://www.h5mag.com/](https://www.h5mag.com/)

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful digital publications. We're aimed at
graphic designers and enable them to create responsive online interactive
magazines. No programming needed — practically magic!

Technically: the H5mag editor is a quite large Javascript web app. Our backend
is mostly written in PHP/MySQL with some microservices sprinkled on top. We
develop with GitLab using a Continuous Deployment philosophy.

Take a detailed look here:
[https://www.h5mag.com/jobs](https://www.h5mag.com/jobs)

Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at]
h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
deanburge
Bauer Media | Sydney Australia | Full-time | ONSITE ONLY

Bauer Media is Australia’s leading multi-platform publisher, with investments
spanning magazines, digital and live experiences. The portfolio includes some
of the country’s longest-running and most successful brands. Many perks
including gym, pool, and a wide range of staff discounts for food,
entertainment, tech, auto, health and finance partners.

Two open positions in our digital team:

Drupal Developer
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1031818377/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1031818377/)

NodeJS / ReactJS Developer
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1057229846/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1057229846/)

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Multiple Positions | Berkeley, CA or Madison, WI |
www.intact.design

We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for the web. Think of
it like continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking
for folks with interest in computational physics/engineering and a passion for
making complicated engineering problems understandable to users.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research into production code. To that
end, we're looking to hire for the following roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- C++ Engineer

Full careers page here: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out for more info: ataber@intact-solutions.com

------
skittlebrau
BonusXP | Game Developer | Allen, TX (Dallas area) | Onsite | Full-Time

BonusXP, developer of the BAFTA-nominated Stranger Things: The Game, is
looking for a talented programmer to join our team. Shipped games, knowledge
of C#, and experience with Unity are all pluses, but not requirements. We look
for programmers who can work in a wide variety of areas and have a passion for
games.

Our studio is founded by industry veterans who have learned the hard way that
endless crunch is not an effective or sustainable way to develop quality
games. We have an highly-iterative process where everyone is involved in the
game design process, including regular playtests of our games under
development.

[https://bonusxp.com/jobs/](https://bonusxp.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@bonusxp.com

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | General Wine
Developer | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project. CodeWeavers recently partnered with Valve Software to integrate Wine
into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the Steam Play (Proton)
initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games on Linux more
easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's ability to run
games.

We are hiring remote workers, US or non-US, local workers, and will consider
relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis. Please see link above for
benefits, requirements, and how to apply.

------
MicrosoftLew
Microsoft | Senior Software Engineer | Redmond, WA | Onsite | FTE

Do you want to be part of a world-class security team that’s researching and
developing advanced security tools that will enable Microsoft’s engineering
teams to build the most secure products and services possible? Or, maybe you
want to be a part of the Digital Crimes Unit (DCU) within Microsoft’s
Corporate, External and Legal Affairs group (CELA), which is responsible for
some of the most exciting projects that are centered around protecting people
online.

Either way, we would love to hear from you! Microsoft is looking for curious
Software Engineers who want to push their development skills to the next
level. We are working together to build software that is literally changing
the world, line by line. Come take a journey with us as we empower every
person and every organization on the planet to achieve more!

>> Senior Software Engineer, Customer Security & Trust:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/468311/Senior-
Softwa...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/468311/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

>> Senior Software Engineer, Digital Crimes Unit:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/543115/Senior-
Softwa...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/543115/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

Microsoft is an equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to age, ancestry, color,
family or medical care leave, gender identity or expression, genetic
information, marital status, medical condition, national origin, physical or
mental disability, political affiliation, protected veteran status, race,
religion, sex (including pregnancy), sexual orientation, or any other
characteristic protected by applicable laws, regulations and ordinances. We
also consider qualified applicants regardless of criminal histories,
consistent with legal requirements.

~~~
geekCloud
Hi, can you share your contact details? Although i just applied online.

~~~
MicrosoftLew
tilewand@microsoft.com - I'll share on the post as well!

------
jakemmarsh
Monolist | San Francisco | Full-Time | Full Stack Engineer |
[https://monolist.co](https://monolist.co)

Monolist intelligently aggregates your tasks from across all of the platforms
and tools your company uses into one actionable list. Monolist wants to enable
you to focus on what truly matters, and drastically simplify how you track
what you need to do.

We are backed by great investors, and are making our first hire. This is a
great opportunity to shape a company in a massive market from the ground up.
There are 3 of us, and we are based in San Francisco.

Read more at [1] below, or feel free to reach out to me at jake@monolist.co.

[1] [https://monolist.co/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](https://monolist.co/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Philadelphia USA| C++ Developers| ONSITE| VISA|
www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are looking to hire C++ Developers. For more information on the position
and to apply, please visit
[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
kaitlynkarat
Karat - Seattle, WA & Remote

Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering interviews on
behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round technical interviews.
Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their engineers'
time interviewing; we help take the load off.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Due to this quickly-growing
demand, we're looking to hire more Interviewer Engineers. The ideal candidate
is a software engineer with strong written and verbal English skills with at
least a few years of professional experience. Interviewing experience would be
great, but we spend 20-25 hours (paid) training you before you even start, so
if you're strong technically and love working with people we can usually make
it work. :) Interviews are conducted over video chat, using a collaborative
code editor.

Freelance Interview Engineer - Remote - 7-40hrs per week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

Located in Seattle? Join us 2/26 at the Riveter to hear about what its like to
be an interviewer.

[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/engineering-the-technical-
inter...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/engineering-the-technical-interview-
tickets-54892681488?aff=linkedin)

Interested in a full-time opportunity? We’re also looking to hire a Senior
Software Engineer. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong
leadership and mentoring experience and at least four years of professional
experience.

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceab...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/7d70ca8a-2ed6-49a3-8403-b842ceabb60b)

If you have questions please email me at kp@karat.io Visit us at www.karat.io

------
cavespangaea
ESA - European Space Agency | onsite | Cologne, Germany | internship

Full time, compensated internship based at the EAC (European Astronaut Centre)
starting March 15 or April the latest. We are looking for a software developer
to join our team working on the Electronic Fieldbook, a tool which is
currently being tested in the field that is designed to support geological
training for astronauts for future missions on the Moon.

Application deadline for the current opening is February 17. Applicants must
be a citizen of an ESA member or cooperating state in order to be eligible.

[https://www.esa.int/About_Us/Careers_at_ESA/Internship_at_EA...](https://www.esa.int/About_Us/Careers_at_ESA/Internship_at_EAC_Electronic_Fieldbook_Development2)

------
esalgadojr
Xandr AppNexus/Senior UI Software Engineer, AppNexus Programmable Platform
[https://www.appnexus.com/careers/open-
roles?postid=aSUzTR16I...](https://www.appnexus.com/careers/open-
roles?postid=aSUzTR16Ix4)

About the team:ONSITE NY or Portland OR

The AppNexus Programmable Platform is the most customizable DSP in the ad tech
ecosystem. It empowers sophisticated programmatic media buyers to achieve
unique business objectives – without the need to write code. You can find more
information about this product here. The UI team for AppNexus’ Programmable
Platform is looking for an engineer who enjoys building complex, data heavy
front-end systems. If you are looking to make an impact, and if you are
looking for a friendly team – come meet us. Our goal is to make demand
analysis as easy as possible for our customers and perfect the trader user
experience.

About the job:

• Design, develop and maintain fast and reliable customer facing solutions •
Lead architecture discussions, make and drive technical decisions •
Collaborate with a global cross-functional team with diverse technology
backgrounds • Work closely with other engineering teams • Participate in all
stages of the software development life cycle: from design and development, to
deployment and maintenance • Share your knowledge, guide and mentor other
engineers

About your skills:

• At least 5+ years of experience in software engineering building web
applications • Strong knowledge of and an interest in JavaScript and
experience with JavaScript frameworks such as Angular.js, React, Node.js •
Thorough understanding and work experience in any back-end language, such as
Java, PHP • Demonstrated skill in designing and architecting large
interdependent systems • Strong database skills • Knowledge of computer
science fundamentals: Object-Oriented and/or Functional programming, design
and asynchronous and event-driven development • Experience writing unit and
integration tests • Ability to work independently and make use of your time
effectively

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, Engineering
Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company.

We believe in improving people’s lives by making transportation safer, more
accessible, and more convenient. We’re building the world’s most advanced
software to fuel the driverless cars that safely connect people to the places,
things, and experiences they care about.

We seek and embrace diversity in all of its forms. We continuously push
ourselves to think differently and take ownership wherever it's needed. This
is a place for dreamers and doers to succeed. If you share our passion for
achieving what some say is impossible, join us.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
mankins
Condé Nast (Wired, The New Yorker, etc) | New York, NY, USA; Austin, TX, USA |
Full-Time | Onsite, Remote | Full-Stack, Payments Engineer

Condé Nast is looking for an ambitious engineer to join and help us build the
next generation of our digital products. You will work closely with our
Subscriptions teams in their shared mission to develop healthy and sustainable
ways to grow subscription revenue.

We make heavy use of NodeJS, React, GraphQL, and VCL. Many other positions
open.

Apply: [https://condenast.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CondeCareers/j...](https://condenast.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CondeCareers/job/1-World-Trade-Center-New-York-NY/Software-Engineer-
III_R-11428)

Questions: matt_mankins@condenast.com put 'hacker news' in subject

------
joebeetee
Canvas Medical | Full Stack and Front End Engineers | San Francisco | REMOTE |
Full Time | [https://canvasmedical.com/](https://canvasmedical.com/)

We're looking for front-end and full-stack developers. Our typical toolset
includes React, Typescript, Redux, Webpack, Django, Python, Postgres, Docker,
Linux, and AWS.

We value passion, pragmatism, discipline and testing until you’re confident.
We believe communication and empathy are core competencies for people who
build technology.

Canvas was founded in 2015 to rebuild the technology infrastructure for
primary care providers. This includes core medical record technology as well
as patient-facing products. We're backed by top venture firms and are
headquartered in San Francisco.

Email me on careers@canvasmedical.com

------
cylix
Whova | San Diego, CA | INTERNS, PART TIME, FULL TIME

Company: Whova provides an all-in-one event management solutions including a
mobile event app to support conferences, expos, tradeshows, networking and
business events. Whova is a fast-growing company with customers in more than
50 countries. Whova is proud to be a winner of the San Diego Business
Journal’s the Best Places to Work in San Diego in 2016, 2017 and 2018, three
years in a row. Whova also won the Fastest Growing Private Companies award
from the San Diego Business Journal in 2018.

Positions: \- Backend Engineers \- Frontend Engineers \- Android Engineers \-
iOS Engineers [https://whova.com/jobs/](https://whova.com/jobs/)

Contact: Feel free to drop me an email at simon.ninon@whova.com

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS and Node JS, to
work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

Email: careers@smokescreen.io Or Apply here:
[https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/](https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/)

------
hochhaus
SameGoal | Madison, WI | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://samegoal.com](https://samegoal.com)

SameGoal's web app allows public K-12 school districts easily and compliantly
implement Special Education, Gifted Education, English Language Learning and
Third Grade Reading Guarantee programs. Join our team to directly improve how
nearly 1 million students are served by Special Programs on a daily basis.

Open Positions:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer
      * Full Stack Developer
      * Backend Software Engineer
      * Frontend Software Engineer
    

[https://samegoal.com/iep/g/company/jobs](https://samegoal.com/iep/g/company/jobs)

To apply, email cover letter and resume to jobs@samegoal.com

------
slvrspoon
Abine - The Online Privacy Company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | Paart Time or Full
Time | Web application, mobile and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company 100% focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from public data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom. No recruiters. Thanks!

------
snupha
PolicyFly | Senior VueJS Engineer | Remote (US Only) | Full-Time

PolicyFly is modernizing the ancient world of commercial insurance in both the
US + London markets. Profitable, growing & bootstrapped company with a small,
talented & ambitious team.

We are looking for a VueJS lead with a proven track record in building modern
and maintainable frontends. Working alongside our backend team, you will lead
frontend development, project planning and architecture for our flagship
product, PolicyFly.

This position is ideal for a seasoned engineer looking to take the next step
and take a leadership role in the product.

If interested, please apply here:
[https://policyfly.workable.com/j/97A6A4B8E3](https://policyfly.workable.com/j/97A6A4B8E3)

Thanks!

------
abbymay
Shield AI|San Diego, CA|www.shield.ai

We are Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building
products for the national security sector and first responders. We are
searching for people ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing
state-of-the-art technology alongside a mission that matters with us. Are you
up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) Autonomy
Integrated Physical Systems Software Operations Simulation Security
Engineering Intelligence

Our team is built of scientists, engineers and business leaders inspired by
our mission -- to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems -- and each other.

------
mersenne
Sendengo | Mexico City, MX | Onsite | Full-Time | Senior Backend Developer /
Team Lead

Sendengo is an on-demand truck marketplace. We're connecting shippers,
carriers and truck drivers to solve problems in the logistics and
transportation industry in Mexico. We also have openings for front-end
developers and mobile developers (React Native).

We've been around since 2015 and last year we got recognized as one of the 30
most promising tech startups in Mexico by Forbes Mexico. We're currently
working with AAA companies such as Unilever, ABInBev, Bacardi, Cemex, among
others. We're closing our series A and are looking to grow the Engineering
team to tackle bigger problems.

Stack: Python, Django / DRF, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery, React, Docker.

Apply Here: engineering {at} sendengo {dot} com

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget

At Gambit Research we specialise in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- Python developers (all levels)

\- Erlang developers

\- JavaScript React developers

\- Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

\- Junior Product Analyst

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
ropra
We’re a VC-funded startup (in SF) making a small business messaging app.
Currently in stealth with hundreds of active businesses and thousands of
users. Ultimately, we are driven by our mission to reduce the failure rate of
those people that make our communities unique!

Our clients (Android, iOS, and web) and backend are all built in JavaScript
using technologies like React, React Native, and GraphQL. We're looking for an
experienced engineer that's either best at or leans more toward backend work.
We're a small team relentlessly focused on our customers. We put tremendous
energy into quality, impact, and learning to continuously achieve better
results together. Join us as we march toward public launch and beyond!

Email rohit@coastapp.com if you are interested

------
ammmir
BusinessVPN | Go Engineer | Anywhere, REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.businessvpn.com](https://www.businessvpn.com)

BusinessVPN is building a next-generation cybersecurity solution for SMBs that
want the ease-of-use of a consumer VPN (On/Off), but need centralized
management, powerful web filtering, and end-to-end encrypted audit logging.

We are growing the team and adding a Golang engineer to work on our custom VPN
framework for the server and cross-platform clients. This is an exciting
opportunity to be a part of a new B2B SaaS offering and to directly influence
the product. The work is challenging, but fun for the right candidate: cross-
platform apps, user management, SSO, billing, end-to-end secrets/key
management, device management, application delivery, to name a few!

Our infrastructure is managed with Packer, Terraform, and Docker and we use
both AWS and traditional hosting providers. We're strong believers in a "less
is more" philosophy and still use Makefiles and shell scripts with a sprinkle
of Python in our build process.

Requirements:

    
    
        * Cross-platform (native or hybrid) app development experience (macOS, Windows, Linux)
        * Familiar with network protocol design, C10K problem, and Go garbage collector highly desired
        * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography, AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.)
        * Experience containerizing applications using Docker (e.g., Kubernetes concepts desired!)
        * Familiarity with Curve25519, ECDH, secret sharing, WireGuard, osquery, MDM, etc. are a huge plus!
    

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@businessvpn.com with "BusinessVPN Application" in the
subject line and include your current resume, links to shipping apps or code
you are most proud of. Thanks for looking!

------
bitonicnl
Bitonic | Developer (Android, PHP, C++) | Amsterdam, NL | Onsite (flexible)

Bitonic is the first and largest bitcoin company in The Netherlands. With our
knowledge and experience we can inform, advise, educate or support
organizations (public or private) to participate in the world of Bitcoin.

Bitonic is founded by developers in 2012 with the mission to provide
simplicity for buying bitcoins. We are always aiming for the highest quality
and ease of use for all our services, such as our exchange BL3P. In 2017, we
have grown a lot and are therefore looking for additional talent.

Full job listings: [https://bitonic.nl/jobs](https://bitonic.nl/jobs)

2auQmLJ2bqUCJQx916iXyAsQ7cgJzLtqKCYsB59VDKdst8RcDmW3WWSVM5yzQSBuVRMndF6B47UNC6wGkbdpTM7MapLMKE3CnNtR3ZM

------
veebees
JPMorgan | Jersey City, NJ | Infrastructure Developer |Full-Time ONSITE

JPMorgan is more than the banking you already know, we're a tech company too!
For this role we're looking for someone that has a variety of skills and
understands cloud technology. You'll be part of a small, success-driven team
developing hosted solutions for log data and other search analytic
technologies.

Our stack includes: Python, Java, C, C++, Go, Kafka, and Docker,
ElasticSearch, Splunk

Experience deploying and managing ElasticSearch clusters is a must.

Full job description and to apply:
[https://jobs.jpmorganchase.com/ShowJob/Id/193552/Infrastruct...](https://jobs.jpmorganchase.com/ShowJob/Id/193552/Infrastructure-
Developer/)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Oh, do you have it a contact email to reach you to learn more about the
available openings? I have some experience with python and Linux. Any help
would be appreciated, thanks

------
julietmatsai
SumUp | BERLIN, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 1500+ people. We started out six
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're hiring for:

 __* Embedded Software Engineer (Hardware, Berlin): C, Embedded Linux, BLE,
WIFI, SPI, I2C
-[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113869002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113869002)

 __* Senior Data Engineer - Python, Hadoop, Airflow, Redshift, Kafka
-[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113186002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113186002)

 __* Data Warehouse Developer - Python, PL /SQL, PostgreSQL, BigQuery,
Redshift -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113868002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4113868002)

 __* Technical Product Owner for Hardware team, Register /POS -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4110426002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4110426002)

 __* Erlang /Elixir Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4142067002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumup/jobs/4142067002)

You can apply via links or feel free to reach out to me directly at
julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
jimmycleveland
TerraStride | Android Engineers | Portland, OR; Columbia, SC | Full-time |
Onsite (preferred) or remote (USA)

TerraStride is a Portland startup building web and mobile mapping applications
for outdoor enthusiasts and land managers, with a focus on geospatial
annotation. We're searching for Android developers (Kotlin/Java) with
experience building and deploying at least one high quality app.
Responsibilities will include maintaining and improving our current app, and
coding new features. A successful candidate should be comfortable working
autonomously with a great deal of creative freedom. When responding to this
post please include a portfolio of prior/current work.

If you're interested in learning more, please contact careers@terrastride.com

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 4,000 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Meet Front (2 minute product demo video) | [https://vimeo.com/236012509](https://vimeo.com/236012509)

* 2019 Glassdoor Best Place to Work | [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Compan...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-Work-For-LST_KQ0,43.htm)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

------
MartinAlbertsen
GAN Integrity | Backend, Frontend & Fullstack | Copenhagen, Denmark | Onsite |
Full-Time

GAN build 100% SaaS based software that helps its customers fight corruption
and bribery globally. Our team counts more than 30 nationalities, with offices
in both New York and Copenhagen (R&D in CPH only).

Our stack is a JavaScript stack (NodJS + Angular) and use elastic search,
postgres and many other technologies.

Apply via:
[https://ganintegrity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://ganintegrity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)
and see other open positions here: [https://www.ganintegrity.com/gan-
careers/](https://www.ganintegrity.com/gan-careers/)

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid and senior level positions. Please see our website
for a very detailed job description written by a developer for developers. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have an engineering first culture. Good engineering principles and
strategy drives business development decisions, not the other way around.

\- We are not a startup. We are committed to steady and sustainable growth
that doesn't sacrifice engineering excellence or our people for numbers.

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
cjr
Urlbox | Javascript/Typescript Engineers, Marketer | London, UK | Full-time or
contract | Remote or Onsite

Join me in building out the next iteration of
[https://urlbox.io](https://urlbox.io) and related products. Urlbox is a
website screenshot API that is 100% bootstrapped, and you could be employee
#1!

Looking for full stack (java|type)script engineers. Stack includes
React/Redux,Express, Rxjs, Mongo, Redis. Familiarity with Electron, Puppeteer,
Nginx, Haproxy, Consul, Terraform, Ansible, Packer, Lambda would be welcome.

Also looking for a marketer with a good understanding of SEO, SEM, content
marketing and tapping in to the dev-tools/b2b saas audience.

If you're interested in learning more, please contact chris at urlbox.io

------
mksaunders
Development Mentor (C++) | The Document Foundation (LibreOffice) | Anywhere /
home office | Part/full time

The Document Foundation is the non-profit entity behind LibreOffice, the most
popular open source office suite. We are looking for a Development Mentor to:

\- Build relationships between existing mentors and new contributors \-
Identify and on-board new contributors \- Affirm and encourage their
contributions

and more. If you know C++ and have experience in open source projects, get in
touch!

Full details: [https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2019/02/02/join-
our...](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2019/02/02/join-our-team-job-
search-for-a-development-mentor-201902-01/)

------
binwiederhier
Datto | Sr. Software Engineer | Boston, MA / Norwalk, CT / Rochester, NY |
ONSITE

Datto provides data protection, business continuity, networking, business
management, and file backup and sync products.

Description: The Core Products Team maintains and develops new features for
all of Datto’s backup appliances (SIRIS, Alto). In a nutshell, the backup
appliance is a physical (or virtual) appliance that takes block-level backups
of Windows, Mac, and Linux machines turn them into raw disk images and stores
them on a local ZFS-based disk array. In the case of a disaster, our customers
can then restore these backups/disk image instantly as KVM-based virtual
machines, iSCSI targets, Samba shares, and many other formats. We also offer a
virtual VMware/Hyper-V-based appliance and integrate with their hypervisors.
We write code in modern Symfony-based PHP (with some Python and C sprinkled
in), but we strongly rely on our Ubuntu-based Linux stack. Our appliance has a
web UI (much like a router), but the main magic happens in the backend
services and processes. We do amazing and exciting things every day, such as
detecting when a VM has booted successfully, injecting drivers into the
Windows registry before boot, or generating vmdk files on the fly. [More about
the job on the website (see below)].

Responsibilities: You’ll work in one of our three Scrum teams, developing our
SIRIS and Alto product. Each team consists of about five engineers. Work hours
are usually around 9-5, though we're pretty flexible with that. Working from
home is also possible, although not encouraged.

Qualifications: We're looking for a senior engineer with deep Linux know how
-- ideally with knowledge in virtualization (VMware ESX, Hyper-V, libvirt,
KVM/QEMU), software defined networking and file systems (such as ZFS and
Ceph).

Details see [https://www.datto.com/careers/job-
board/post/1524107](https://www.datto.com/careers/job-board/post/1524107)

Email me (Phil) directly at phil @ datto . com or apply on the website.

------
ruggabletech
Ruggable | Operations Engineer (Javascript, Python, Go, Django, Postgresql) |
Los Angeles, CA | Onsite/Remote

Hi! We’re an LA-based e-commerce company that grew 20x+ in 2018. Our patented
2-Piece Rug System allows you to remove the top layer of your rug and wash it
in your home washing machine. We're a small engineering and operations team
working to scale our manufacturing process and dominate new product
categories.

We are looking for two applications engineers to own our in-house
manufacturing software and help tackle new challenges. Email:
tech@ruggable.com with a copy of your resume and one-paragraph telling us a
bit about yourself. Post: [https://bit.ly/2DU3YFP](https://bit.ly/2DU3YFP)

------
zain
Opendoor | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Full-
time onsite | SF, LA, and Atlanta

At Opendoor ([https://www.opendoor.com/](https://www.opendoor.com/)) we’re
changing the way homes are bought and sold.

We're growing insanely quickly -- both in size and in revenue. In fact, we're
on track to be the fastest company to $1bn in yearly revenue run rate (faster
than Google, FB, Airbnb, & Uber), but we need your help.

Technologies we work with: Rails, React, React Native, PostGIS, Python, AWS,
Webpack, Phoenix (Elixir), Kubernetes, Docker.

We also have quite a few YC alum who work here (like myself!). It's a great
place to meet your future cofounder :)

Shoot me an email and I'll get you fast-tracked: zain@opendoor

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Back-end, front-end, DevOps, PM, Data Science,
Computational Biologist | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.indigoag.com/join-us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

We're the fastest growing unicorn you've never heard of [0].

Indigo is revolutionizing agtech by offering better crops to farmers through
technology. Agtech is one of the most underhyped technology trends [1] and
we're serving a multi-trillion dollar marketplace services industry [2].

We're growing so fast that we have to add 35-50 engineers in 2019. Back-end,
front-end, devops, data science; you name it, we need the help (including PM
and UX roles - see all of them here: [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us) ).

Our tech stack includes AWS, Docker, Kubernetes (DevOps), Postgres (DB), Node
& GraphQL (back-end), React & Apollo (front-end), and Python (data science /
comp bio).

We also offer incredible perks. Free lunch (a rarity in Boston), massive
commuter benefits (both MBTA and bicycling), fitness reimbursement, ample
vacation; we really focus on and believe in both health and sustainability.

I'd be happy to tell you more, so feel free to PM me and I'll personally refer
you to the company.

[0] [https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

[1] [http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[2] [https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-
ser...](https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-service-
economy/)

------
taximo
Táximo | Bogotá, Colombia (Latin America) | Full-stack developer | Full-time |
On-site | Visa | [https://taximo.co](https://taximo.co)

Táximo allows unbanked people, in emerging economies, access to a vehicle
(renting or lease to own), understanding they particular finantial needs and
making it sustainable when working for ride hailing apps. Borned in Colombia,
it has expanded to Peru and now entering Mexico.

We are looking for Full Stack Node JS developers with strong knowledge in
Cloud architectures, with a desire to solve complex problems and great
opportunities to apply their own knowledge.

Info:
[https://jobs.polymathv.com/a76cd63c1](https://jobs.polymathv.com/a76cd63c1)

------
jasoncartwright
Potato is hiring ONSITE in SF, LON & BRS. We're a product development agency.

Coach / Delivery Lead - San Francisco, Coach / Scrum Master - San Francisco,
Design Lead - London, Designer (UX & UI) - Bristol, Designer (UX & UI) -
London, Designer (UX & UI) - San Francisco, Designer (UX) - Bristol, Designer
(UX) - London, Front End Software Engineer - San Francisco, Full Stack
Developer - London, Senior Django Developer - Bristol, Senior Django Developer
- London, Senior Python Engineer - San Francisco, Creative / Product Lead -
Bristol, Product Lead - Bristol, Product Lead - London, Product Lead - San
Francisco

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
dewey
Applauding you for that company name + domain!

~~~
jasoncartwright
Thank you! Appreciate that.

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 900,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Engineering Manager * Product Manager

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
gtirloni
Wikimedia Foundation | Senior Operations Engineer | San Francisco or Remote

The Wikimedia Cloud Services team maintains Infrastructure as a Service
(OpenStack), Platform as a Service (Kubernetes, Son of Grid Engine), and
numerous Data as a Service (MySQL/MariaDB, etc) products. The team works in
partnership with the larger Wikimedia volunteer community to manage the
physical and virtual resources that power the environment and provide
technical support to volunteer developers and other Wikimedia Cloud Services
users.

Come join us!
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/1436353?gh_src=9...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/1436353?gh_src=9773592d1)

------
bg0
Senior Javascript Developer (React/NodeJs) Montreal, Canada (Quebec)

ONSITE - Sponsoring Work Permits

[https://opslock.com/jobs](https://opslock.com/jobs)

Reach out directly at bryan@opslock.com

We're looking for someone who lives and breathes Javascript. This person will
be joining a small team of passionate problem-solving developers building
scalable web applications in React, React-Native, and NodeJS.

We have funding, great architecture, and are looking for someone who can hit
the ground running and join us for this crazy ride. Stock Options available in
addition to compensation.

Dog-friendly office in the Mile End, we offer a flexible schedule, tons of
autonomy and ownership, gym membership, and a ton of other great benefits.

------
buf
Reforge | Senior Software Engineer Full Stack | REMOTE (American timezone) |
Headquarters San Francisco, [https://www.reforge.com](https://www.reforge.com)

What we do: Reputable and selective programs for experienced professionals in
marketing, product, data, and engineering. Think: the future of MBA programs.

We're bootstrapped and very profitable with only 5 of us so far. Started by
Brian Balfour (2x successful entrepreneur, Ex-VP hubspot). We're looking to
bring in Engineer #2 and #3. Tech stack is latest Rails/React on Postgres.
Very standard, no bamboozle.

Ideal candidate can run projects all on their own, is a lifelong learner, and
understands impact over activity. Plus dad/mom jokes.

Email me: buford @ reforge

------
drtommertens
Modsy | Computer Graphics Software Engineer | Remote or Onsite in Antwerp (HQ
in SF) | Full Time | Mid-level

Modsy offers a unique interior design and shopping experience. We create a
personalized 3D model of your room and redesign it with actual pieces of
furniture from well-known brands that you can buy on the spot.

We're looking for 3D graphics engineers to work on our 3D pipeline and
modeling tools. Solid linear algebra skills required. Mid-level preferred.
Location: either in Antwerp (Belgium) or remote. Remote only as contractor.
Preferred time zone: from EST to CET.

Apply here:
[https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Questions: tmertens@modsy.com

www.modsy.com

~~~
josephmosby
I say this as a customer: Modsy's product execution is top-notch. You submit a
bunch of pictures of the room you want to re-design and they create a 3D model
of it that you access in your browser. You're then assigned a designer who
works with you to re-design your room with actual pieces from real furniture
stores, also in the 3D model. Think designing homes in The Sims, but for your
actual home. And it all just works.

If this type of job is your jam, it has the endorsement of this super-
impressed and super-happy customer.

~~~
drtommertens
Hello, josephmosby. Thank you so much for your kind words! To be part of
developing the underlying tech and then to see that it's making a lasting
impression on people's lives, that's really satisfying. Cheers.

------
catinka13
SAY - New York - Full Time - ONSITE - www.say.com

SAY’s mission is simple: To fix a broken system. We make the complex process
of shareholder voting more accessible for all investors -- not just the
biggest and most powerful. SAY enables investors to use their voices and vote,
connecting them to the corporations they have shares in. We’re giving a voice
to the growing world of everyday investors. Come add yours.

Our product is live! During the Tesla earnings call, Elon answered five
questions submitted on our platform by everyday investors. Check out product
in action: [https://say.com/earnings](https://say.com/earnings)

SAY is looking for driven and talented individuals to join our team. Some
highlighted roles are:

Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/say/854fa935-7d0b-407f-9fcd-8ff9d5ee26...](https://jobs.lever.co/say/854fa935-7d0b-407f-9fcd-8ff9d5ee268c)

Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/say/08fce02d-bbf3-49c2-a1a5-f62676301f...](https://jobs.lever.co/say/08fce02d-bbf3-49c2-a1a5-f62676301f70)

VP of Sales:
[https://jobs.lever.co/say/9951f713-dcb5-496d-ab6a-463c577788...](https://jobs.lever.co/say/9951f713-dcb5-496d-ab6a-463c57778894)

iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/say/531a7c58-4ee1-41e1-8b12-3812ae4916...](https://jobs.lever.co/say/531a7c58-4ee1-41e1-8b12-3812ae491605)

Associate Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/say/c00c7ee1-39b1-456a-b3f6-4f467d5e15...](https://jobs.lever.co/say/c00c7ee1-39b1-456a-b3f6-4f467d5e159f)

Check out our fill list of roles at:
[https://say.com/careers](https://say.com/careers) Questions? Interested in a
role that isn't listed? Email Cat Espiritu at cat@say.com

------
iyergkris
DENSO Silicon Valley Innovation Center is hiring a Cybersecurity Engineer for
R&D | San Jose, CA | Full time |ONSITE

If interested please apply using link below:
[https://densocareers.com/search/jobdetails/cyber-security-
rd...](https://densocareers.com/search/jobdetails/cyber-security-rd-engineer-
ii/4ce3613f-07fb-47b6-9570-9005ee878ee0)

Research and Development at DENSO North America:
[https://densocareers.com/creative/career-research-
developmen...](https://densocareers.com/creative/career-research-development)

DENSO is a Global Tier-1 automotive supplier trusted by the world’s automobile
manufacturers.

------
cdubie
React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Remote

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that serves world-class
companies like Amazon Game Studios, Nintendo, Riot Games, Blizzard
Entertainment, and many more. We empower communities and companies with the
tools to be successful in esports which include managing tournaments, prizing,
teams, real-time stats, API integrations, seeding and brackets, content
creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Apply here:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B)

------
eli
Industry Dive | Scrum Master | Washington, DC | ONSITE

Industry Dive is looking for an Agile Scrum master who is curious and
motivated to join our engineering team. The engineering team consists of two
full-stack Scrum teams focused mainly on building Industry Dive's main product
— a series of mobile-optimized, consumer-facing news sites with an internal
content management system — by adding new features, fixing bugs and improving
performance. We are also cross-functional, so our teams have the opportunity
to work on many other projects, including data science products, mobile
applications, and dev ops. This job reports to the VP of Engineering.

Industry Dive strives to provide an inclusive and welcoming environment. One
of our core values is for employees to bring their unique perspective and
personality to a variety of projects. Your voice and the work you’ll do here
matters to your teammates, other teams within the company and our customers
and readers.

\---

Industry Dive | Full-Stack Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

Industry Dive is looking for a full-stack engineer who is curious and
motivated to join our product development team. We use a variety of open-
source technology, and our core application is written in Django. We spend
most of our time building Industry Dive's main product — a series of mobile-
optimized, consumer-facing news sites with an internal content management
system — by adding new features, fixing bugs and improving performance. We are
also cross-functional, so you'll have the opportunity to work on many other
projects, including data products, mobile applications, and DevOps. This job
reports to the VP of Engineering.

Industry Dive strives to provide an inclusive and welcoming environment. One
of our core values is for employees to bring their unique perspective and
personality to a variety of projects. Your voice and the work you’ll do here
matters to your teammates, other teams within the company and our customers
and readers.

\---

More details and other openings at industrydive.com/careers/ or email me at
eli-at-industrydive.com

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal Messenger is making private communication simple. As an Open Source
project supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There
are no ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology
for a fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/4ad12dc0-e337-44bc-a995-3c7aa28f9d2d)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Also, feel free to email resumes to workwithus@signal.org

~~~
module0000
Your links are 404'ing

~~~
Signalrecruit
Links are working now. Thanks!

------
mooreds
Culture Foundry | Experienced Software Engineer | Remote (US timezones,
significant overlap with 10am-3pm PT) | Full-Time

Culture Foundry creates beautiful technology solutions for our clients with
websites and web applications. We're looking for an experienced software
developer. We work in a variety of technologies, including PHP, Rails and
Javascript. We're a consultancy, so you'll have the chance to work in a
variety of environments. We're small, so no dead weight and your voice will be
heard.

More here: [https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/experienced-
software-...](https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/experienced-software-
engineer)

------
chrisohara
Sherlock (sherlockscore.com) | Full-stack (Rails/React) | REMOTE | Full-time |
$90k – $150k

Sherlock is changing the way SaaS businesses understand and operationalize
their product engagement data. Built by a team of SaaS veterans, we are the
only product engagement scoring application on the market today. We have found
success with our early customers and are ready to expand the team to
accelerate our growth. We offer a competitive salary and benefits and are
excited to build out the team further.

Email chris@^ or apply here: [https://angel.co/sherlock-4/jobs/488709-full-
stack-engineer](https://angel.co/sherlock-4/jobs/488709-full-stack-engineer)

------
erodr015
Brain Corp | A Robot Operating System for Enterprise

San Diego, CA

Backend Software Engineer DevOps Software Engineer Firmware Engineer Firmware
Engineering Manager Front End Developer Machine Learning - Software Engineer /
Scientist Robotic Operations Engineer Robotic Perception: Machine Learning and
SLAM - Software Engineer/Scientist Robotics Platform Engineer Robotics
Software Engineer Robotics Software Engineer / Architect Senior Research
Scientist / Engineer - Machine Learning Senior Robotic Software Engineer Site
Reliability Engineer Software Engineer / Scientist, Motion Planning

More at:
[https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

------
icey
Instabase | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, NYC, Boston, Bangalore
| on-site | full-time

Founded in 2015, Instabase is a cross-cloud operating system with a powerful
suite of data processing applications. We have taken $23M Series A funding
from Andreessen Horowitz, Greylock, and NEA, and we have strong customer and
revenue growth. Instabase is used in universities (Stanford, Columbia) and
large financial institutions in Asia and the US, both as a platform for
collaboration and a tool to automate human-intensive workflows. We're an
engineering driven company, scaling rapidly driven by customer demand.

We take the latest techniques from research labs around the world, evaluate
them against each other, and adapt them into products for use in industry.
Living at at that edge of research and production is the “secret ingredient”
that powers many of our capabilities as a platform.

We are hiring engineers across our stack. We look for people who have a bias
toward action, who enjoy finding patterns amid chaos, and who are capable of
driving a project from whiteboard sketches to completion.

Specific roles we'd love to talk to you about:

\- Frontend Engineer - Machine Intelligence Apps
([https://grnh.se/b742155c2](https://grnh.se/b742155c2))

\- Software Engineer ([https://grnh.se/6e1a9d042](https://grnh.se/6e1a9d042))

\- Software Engineer - Computer Vision
([https://grnh.se/41981d182](https://grnh.se/41981d182))

\- Software Engineer - Natural Language Processing (NLP)
([https://grnh.se/afdd0a1d2](https://grnh.se/afdd0a1d2))

\- SRE / DevOps Engineer
([https://grnh.se/2638298a2](https://grnh.se/2638298a2))

You can contact us directly at careers@instabase.com, or you're welcome to
reach out to me privately to answer any questions (my email is in my profile)

------
cvanlaw
Pacific Medical Data Solutions | Frontend Developer | Full-Time | Denver, CO |
Onsite

PMDS is a healthcare technology company which provides a physician
productivity and compensation platform to hospitals around the US. We're
looking for a frontend developer to join our engineering team focusing on our
new SaaS product. An ideal candidate should have experience working in Angular
4+ or similar frontend framework and the ability to develop and deliver an
intuitive and polished user experience to our customers.

This role is onsite in our office in the DTC just south of Denver. Please
reach out to chris.vanlaw@pacificmds.com for more information or to apply.
Please include "HN" in the subject line.

------
Varqu
Starmind (AI) | Zurich, Switzerland | Scala Software Engineer | Full-Time |
[https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Starmind-Scala-Software-
Enginee...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Starmind-Scala-Software-Engineer)

Why us?

Starmind is an AI product company developed in Zürich. It's an excellent time
to join, after last year's $15M funding and current expansion and success.
Starmind provides a SaaS solution combining artificial intelligence with
neuroscience to break the barriers limiting true human and organizational
collaboration. With clients in more than 100 countries all over the world and
non-profit organizations such as the Red Cross.

------
hackily
CapitalOne | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, and above! | McLean,
VA, DC Area | ONSITE | Full-Time

At Capital One, we’re building a leading information-based technology company.
Still founder-led by Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Richard Fairbank,
Capital One is on a mission to help our customers succeed by bringing
ingenuity, simplicity, and humanity to banking. We measure our efforts by the
success our customers enjoy and the advocacy they exhibit. We are succeeding
because they are succeeding.

Guided by our shared values, we thrive in an environment where collaboration
and openness are valued. We believe that innovation is powered by perspective
and that teamwork and respect for each other lead to superior results. We
elevate each other and obsess about doing the right thing. Our associates
serve with humility and a deep respect for their responsibility in helping our
customers achieve their goals and realize their dreams. Together, we are on a
quest to change banking for good.

Full Stack Software Engineer-Angular/Typescript/Javascript

I'm an engineer looking for people to join my team - we're looking to expand a
lot this year!

Our current major tech push right now is to finish migrating our AngularJS
frontend fully to Angular component by component using Angular Elements.

My talented coworker published an overview article on our Angular Elements
approach a few weeks ago, please give it a read if you'd like!
[https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/capital-one-is-using-
ang...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/capital-one-is-using-angular-
elements-to-upgrade-from-angularjs-to-angular-42f38ef7f5fd)

Experience: Ideally, you have at least 2 years of professional programming
experience.

We have positions open for Software Engineers, Senior Software Engineers, and
Manager level Software engineers.

If my team (frontend) doesn't sound like a fit, there's plenty of other open
positions!

We'd love to have you join us! Please reach out to me at
neil.wang@capitalone.com

~~~
hackily
Thank you so much for those of you who have reached out! Some of you were not
a fit, purely for administrative reasons, unfortunately.

For the positions available, at least on my team, we will not be sponsoring
any work authorization visas.

There may be other teams within Capital One that may be able to, and I
encourage you to take a look on our general careers site. The postings will
clearly say if they do or do not provide sponsorship.

[https://www.capitalonecareers.com/](https://www.capitalonecareers.com/)

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Senior Software Engineer | On-site, full-time | Oakland, CA

We're an Oakland-based startup with a mission to bring trust, transparency,
and ease to one of life's most stressful experiences - moving. Much of this
industry still runs on pen and paper. We're changing that, and in the process,
building a superior consumer-side experience as well.

We're growing fast. Just this past year, more than 11,000 moves across more
than a dozen states were managed through our platform. To keep up with demand
for our service, we'd like to bring a Senior Engineer on who can help us take
the product to the next level.

YOUR ROLE: As an experienced engineer on the team, you get to establish the
practices and systems that foster a strong, high-performing engineering team.
You're ideally someone who is very hands-on and enjoys rapidly iterating and
shipping high-quality software. You'll guide the team towards the right
technical decisions.

WHAT WORKING AT ONCUE IS LIKE: As a company, we're committed to helping you
grow. We believe in promoting internally and have done so on multiple
occasions. You'll work with experienced Sales and Product leaders at an early
stage startup that has a proven business model. We're also proud of the fact
that 60% of our leadership team is female.

OUR STACK: Rails, React, React Native, Postgres.

INTERVIEW PROCESS: A bit about our interview process for senior engineers,
which I think is different from many others, and a lot more real! See
[https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560](https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560)

APPLY: I'm one of the co-founders. Reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co
if you're interested.

I recently wrote a piece about the things we have done right shipping product:
[https://medium.com/@vinthanedar/teams-that-ship-
de7b909bb8d6](https://medium.com/@vinthanedar/teams-that-ship-de7b909bb8d6) \-
your experience may resonate with it.

------
johnobrien1010
Wolters Kluwer | Waltham, MA |
[https://wolterskluwer.com/|](https://wolterskluwer.com/|) ONSITE | Full-time

As a global provider of professional information, software solutions and
services, our work at Wolters Kluwer helps to protect people’s health,
prosperity, safety, and legal rights while building better professionals in
business.

Hiring an Associate Product Manager (Insurance Research Tools)
[https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?c=1218201&...](https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?c=1218201&d=External#/)

Questions: HRSource@WoltersKluwer.com

------
DougHaber
Simulmedia | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

We are building a best-in-class advertising platform for brands and
advertisers to take full advantage of the massive reach on television. This is
an opportunity to join a team of amazing engineers and data scientists.

Our tech stack is written in Ruby, Python, and Javascript. We deploy
microservices in Docker to AWS.

We are currently looking for:

* Software Engineer, Applications / Full Stack

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (applications and tools development on an SRE / DevOps infrastructure team)

* Data Scientist (ML Pipeline / Operations Research)

Please apply directly through:
[https://www.simulmedia.com/careers/](https://www.simulmedia.com/careers/)

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/](https://about.gitlab.com/)

We're currently hiring engineers, product managers, professional services,
strategic sales leaders, finance and people ops, marketing managers,
management and director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're an all-remote company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab is an open-core application for the whole DevOps lifecycle
with over 2000 contributors.

------
nkjoep
Onefootball | Android, Backend, Frontend, iOS | Berlin, Germany | Full-time
Onsite

Onefootball is a media platform enabling football fans to get their daily dose
of news and scores wherever they are, created by a team of professionals from
30+ different countries. We stay up-to-date on the latest technology and
incorporate it into our platforms. We do this to create the best user
experience for millions of football fans around the world. But we can’t do it
alone – we’re always looking for new talent to join our team and would love to
hear from you!

Apply
[https://company.onefootball.com/careers](https://company.onefootball.com/careers)

------
mamazaco
SOWISO | E-learning platform for Math & Science | Amsterdam | ONSITE only |
FULL-TIME SOWISO is a flat and informal organization. You will immediately get
a lot of responsibility and trust. Therefore, we expect you to be able to work
independently, but also to be a team player.

You'll work with PHP (MVC), MySQL and JQuery, but also expect to see
Linux/bash, AWS, CI (Jenkins, GitLab), Puppet, webpack, Babel, npm etc.

Would you like to join us in creating our interactive software? Are you
challenged by developing a innovative online learning platform? And are you
ready to join a small company? Then get int touch via info@sowiso.com with
subject 'software developer'.

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com) We build smart payments hardware and
software to enable a global open commerce platform. We're trying to bring the
same kind of superpowers to merchants that the iPhone did to consumers.

We've raised over $130M (including $100M from Alipay) and are growing fast
after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
dcwilson
Strava | Denver, CO and San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Strava is now looking for Senior Web Engineers to join both our DENVER & SF
locations to work onsite out of either office. We are looking for Engineers
with 5+ years of experience in Scala, Ruby and/or JS/React.

If you’re not familiar with us, we are the app that aims to be the home of
people’s active lives. We’re based in San Francisco and we opened a Product
Engineering focused office in Denver at the beginning of 2018.

If interested - please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.strava.com/careers](https://www.strava.com/careers). We look
forward to hearing from you!

------
grajaganDev
Looker | San Francisco, USA | Full-time | ONSITE

Join our product security team as a Senior Application Security Engineer.

Looker is seeking a senior application security engineer to conduct
architecture security reviews and penetration testing modeled after real work
attackers. We work cross-functionally with teams across the organization to
find and mitigate risk within the Looker product.

[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/6b6ce2eb-76cf-4d1c-931e-4bdbf4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/6b6ce2eb-76cf-4d1c-931e-4bdbf4cc6105)

Please feel free to reach out to me directly at david.moore@looker.com if you
are interested or have any questions - Thank you

------
xyclos
AVOXI | Software Engineer and Automation Engineer | Atlanta, GA or Charleston,
SC | Onsite | Full-time | [https://www.avoxi.com/why-
avoxi/careers/](https://www.avoxi.com/why-avoxi/careers/)

AVOXI has been serving Contact Centers for over 15 years. This position is
available in our casual office environments in either Atlanta, GA or
Charleston, SC. In addition to generous compensation, medical/dental/vision
insurance, quarterly bonuses, and 401K with match, we enjoy having team
lunches together and semi-annually participating in week-long hackathons.

Please email jake.johnson@avoxi.com if interested

------
builditdigital
Buildit @ Wipro Digital | Multiple Roles | Germany, India, Ireland, Poland,
UK, US | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com)

Buildit is a high-end technology consultancy organisation. We partner with our
clients to design and build innovative products. We tend to work with very
large, enterprise-level companies. Our offices are in Asia, Europe, and the
US.

We are looking for:

\- API Engineers

\- Creative Technologist

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Front End Engineers

\- Full Stack Engineers

\- Java Developers

\- Lead Front End Engineers

\- Lead Platform Engineers

\- Platform Engineers

\- Senior Backend Engineers

\- Senior Java Developers

You can apply online here:
[https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/](https://buildit.wiprodigital.com/careers/)

------
tams
Brenger | Backend Developer (PHP) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA
SPONSORSHIP | [https://www.brenger.nl/](https://www.brenger.nl/)

Come join Brenger as a backend developer to build the transportation platform
that solves the surprisingly unsolved problem of shipping bulky goods
economically, optimizes the utilization of vans on the road, and reduces CO₂
emissions along the way!

Check out the full job listing: [https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-
developer-php](https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-php)

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | NYC, LA, or Remote (US only) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Director of Engineering: [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=711199&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Lead Software Engineer, Consumer (React/Redux/Node/Rails): [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=1386889&gh_src=eshew4...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=1386889&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Senior Software Engineer (React/Redux/Node/Rails): [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=226476&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer (3+ years; React/Redux/Node/Rails): [https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=613338&gh_src=eshew45...](https://www.dia.com/careers/job?gh_jid=613338&gh_src=eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer, Data (3+ years; Python/Go): [https://grnh.se/9cc01a5f1](https://grnh.se/9cc01a5f1)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, Node, Postgresql,
ElasticSearch Data: Python + Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda,
ECS, Fargate…)

------
victor_borges
Headspace in Santa Monica, CA and San Francisco is growing its in-house
engineering team! Feel free to email Victor (Technical Recruiter) at
victor.borges@headspace.com for more details.

Headspace was created with one mission in mind: to improve the health and
happiness of the world. With nearly 20 million users in more than 190
countries, the Headspace app offers hundreds of guided meditations designed to
help with everything from stress and anxiety to relationships and sleep.

Open Roles/Job Board:
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspace](https://jobs.lever.co/headspace)

Senior Web Developer, B2B (SF)

DevOps Engineer (LA)

Senior Data Scientist (LA)

Technical Lead, Headspace Health (LA)

------
thallium205
Enter | [https://enter.health](https://enter.health) | Backend, Frontend
Engineers | Remote, Full-Time

Enter is a venture backed startup that gets doctors paid faster than anyone in
healthcare today by underwriting and advancing money to them within 24 hours
instead of the typical 60+ days usually required when battling insurance
companies for payment. Doctors who use us enjoy the fastest and most
predictable cash flows in the industry today.

We're growing rapidly and are looking for:

\- Senior Frontend Engineers

\- Senior Backend Engineers

Apply at: [https://angel.co/enterhq/jobs](https://angel.co/enterhq/jobs)

------
m0rdecai
GoodRx | Data Analytics & SEO | San Francisco or Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time,
Onsite

GoodRx is America’s leading prescription price transparency platform. GoodRx
helps consumers save up to 80% on their medications by delivering prices and
available discounts at nearly every pharmacy in the U.S. In many cases,
consumers can save money by using GoodRx over their existing medical
insurance.

We're looking to hire a Growth Analyst to work with the SEO team. Amond other
things, this person will identify growth opportunities via data analysis,
build dashboards that serve up data in useful and insightful ways, and run A/B
tests.

To learn more, please contact john@goodrx.com.

------
pkcsecurity
PKC | Huntington Beach, CA | Frontend | Full-time | Onsite

PKC is looking for a Lead Frontend Developer.

PKC is a consulting firm that solves impossible problems. These impossible
problems require high degrees of freedom in the work environment to come up
with right solutions. If you've been itching to stretch your creative muscles
and implement unique solutions, we'd love to chat.

We don't have specific requirements for the role, but you should have
significant experience, be prepared to take ownership of decisions, and be an
expert in modern frontend frameworks.

To apply, or inquire further, please email jobs@pkcsecurity.com and feel free
to checkout our website at www.pkc.io

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend, iOS, Android, QA Engineer,
DevOps) | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer (Ruby / Rails) Senior Backend
Software Engineer Android Engineer Senior Android Engineer iOS Engineer Senior
Android Engineer Senior DevOps Engineer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

------
johndbritton
Personal | Software Developer Apprentice | New York, NY | REMOTE / FULL TIME /
INTERNS |
[https://airtable.com/shr7Gxoh0jDu3Dwr8](https://airtable.com/shr7Gxoh0jDu3Dwr8)

I'm hiring a Software Developer Apprentice, full-time and paid.

There will be an emphasis on learning and quality, not speed of development.
You'll work on: frontend and backend web applications, mobile applications,
desktop applications, and APIs.

=============================

Software Developer Apprentice

This is an excellent opportunity for an aspiring software developer who is
eager to learn by doing.

Details:

The position is full-time and paid. Day to day work will be remote, but
candidates may prefer to relocate to New York City temporarily for in person
mentorship and learning opportunities.

In this position you will be tasked with a variety of software development
projects spanning the entire stack using the following technologies:

* Web frontend: React

* Web backend: Ruby on Rails

* Mobile: iOS with Swift

* Desktop: Cross platform with Electron

* Platform: REST and GraphQL APIs

You will work on real projects and receive mentorship on software development
and industry best practices. There will be a strong emphasis on producing
quality work and becoming a great developer and less of an emphasis on speed
of development.

This is not a typical job at a company. It's a paid full time apprenticeship
opportunity working with John Britton in an individual capacity.

Qualifications:

This is an apprenticeship: zero professional experience is required.
Candidates must, however, have demonstrated determination and an unwavering
desire to learn. Acceptable evidence may include: completed coursework, self
study records, side projects, and personal recommendations.

Apply:
[https://airtable.com/shr7Gxoh0jDu3Dwr8](https://airtable.com/shr7Gxoh0jDu3Dwr8)

------
sroussey
DesicLabs | Founding Fullstack Developer | West Hollywood, Los Angeles, CA |
ONSITE | [https://www.desiclabs.com](https://www.desiclabs.com) | Full Time |
High Equity

Ground floor opportunity at a new startup. Move fast while protecting people's
data at the highest standards. Engineering opportunities range from clients
(desktop and mobile), to web, to our own server software. This is a place to
leverage your knowledge, yet learn new things.

Help re-reorient the personal data industry by putting people first; and help
companies be privacy law compliant. This a giant opportunity at just the right
time.

------
queueco
Queueco | Trading | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://queueco.com](http://queueco.com)

Queueco is looking for a software engineer to work on automated trading
systems. We have neither clients nor traders, instead we trade on the
financial markets around the world on our own account using fully automated
trading strategies. We are looking for a software engineer with experience in
distributed systems and networking protocols. Interest in financial markets is
preferable, but prior experience in the financial industry is not necessary,
you will pick this up quickly.

Apply directly to hn@queueco.com

------
Nervetattoo
Task Analytics | Fullstack engineer (JavaScript), Product designer / UX
Engineer | New York / Norway | REMOTE, FULL TIME

Task Analytics delivers actionable, human insights that help create, shape and
impact your customers online experience. Task Analytics captures and analyzes
customer intent to establish and align strategies across any organization. The
culmination of years of research in top task methodology and user testing, our
platform is trusted by leading brands and digital agencies to deliver a non-
invasive engagement tool that helps discover the why behind the metrics being
measured by traditional web analytics tools.

We are a fully remote team but we also have office space in New York (US) and
Oslo (Norway). We offer competitive salary and a highly flexible work
arrangement tailored to fit your life.

You:

* Have intermediate (Designer) or expert (Engineer) JavaScript knowledge

* Know your field and have a habit of keeping up to date

* Personally think UX matters and can align with a users perspective

* Will work hands on on product in a tight knit team

* Have a track record of shipping

* Are self-motivated and a proactive team player

Some core parts of our stack includes: NodeJS, React & friends, ArangoDB.

Note that due to timezone overlap constraints we can only hire in Eastern USA
and Europe at this stage.

Please read actual job postings for more information:

\- [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/task-analytics-
full-s...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/task-analytics-full-stack-
software-engineer-javascript)

\- [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/task-analytics-
produc...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/task-analytics-product-
designer-ux-engineer)

You can apply at [https://weworkremotely.com/company/task-
analytics](https://weworkremotely.com/company/task-analytics) or email
jobs@taskanalytics.com

------
jlam_kloudless
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

Jobs: Engineering Manager, DevOps Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Software
Engineer

Full-Time, Onsite | Taipei, Taiwan

We're a Series A SaaS/dev tool company building a Unified API to simplify your
integration problems. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily connect
your application to 50+ software services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in Taipei, TW - come join
us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://kloudless.com/careers/](https://kloudless.com/careers/)

------
fachoper
AgFlow | Full-stack/Front-end Engineer | Full-time | Geneva (CH)

We are developing a market intelligence platform for agricultural value chain.

You’ll manage yourself and be responsible for the delivery of a project from
start to finish. You’ll need to be open to learning & applying new
technologies. You’ll be working on a new challenging project every few months.

We expect a good knowledge of PostgreSQL, Golang and React/React-Native and
Docker/K8s. Tensorflow experience is a big plus.

Email: jobs.dev@agflow.com See more here:
[https://angel.co/agflow/jobs](https://angel.co/agflow/jobs)

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Oakland | ONSITE REMOTE
| [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational builds open-core software to automate the delivery and
operations of cloud-native software across multiple locations (multi-cloud and
on-prem). We are looking for ambitious and talented people across engineering
and go-to-market (sales/marketing). Here are some of the things we have built
in the past: Mailgun[1], Vulcand[2], OnMetal [3]. And some of the things you
will help us with currently: Teleport[4], Gravity[5], Teleconsole[6].

Open positions include:

    
    
      * Fullstack engineer (React expertise A+)
      * Sales Development Reps (qualifying inbound and participating in outbound campaigns for handoff to sales reps)
      * Senior Golang/Linux systems engineer, Teleport

Locations: Toronto, Oakland, Remote Open positions on our about page and
github careers:
[https://gravitational.com/about#jobs](https://gravitational.com/about#jobs)

[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/systems...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/systems-
engineer-teleport.md)

Apply: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com) [2]
[https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand) [3]
[https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)
[4]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)
[5]
[https://github.com/gravitational/gravity](https://github.com/gravitational/gravity)
[6] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
gavnewalkar
N26 | Backend Software Engineers | New York | Onsite

Successful and funded Berlin-based online bank launching into the US space.
We're a startup at present and growing rapidly and looking for strong backend
engineers. We have a small but great team with great perks.

Languages: Kotlin + some Java. Strong Java or Scala developers welcome!

Tech Stack: Kotlin/Java/Postgres/AWS/Docker/Amazon SQS/Terraform/Data Dog

Read more at:
[https://n26.com/en/careers/positions/1443176](https://n26.com/en/careers/positions/1443176)

If interested drop me an email: gav.newalkar@n26.com

------
ronspy
SpyCloud | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.spycloud.com](https://www.spycloud.com) SpyCloud is a pioneer in
breach discovery. We strive to help businesses of all sizes mitigate data
breaches by proactively alerting when employee or company assets have been
compromised. We accomplish this through our early-warning breach detection
service powered by a world-class team of intelligence analysts. We're looking
for the following:

1) Software Developer (Password Cracking)
([https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/4a55ec9eec2405fdd50...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/4a55ec9eec2405fdd50...))

SpyCloud manages the most expansive database of plaintext passwords in the
industry. Once a new breach is recovered from the dark web, we use specialized
hardware and software to crack as many of the password hashes as possible.
This gives developers the ability to prove user exposures and automate
password exposure checks across internal systems. We're looking for someone to
manage password cracking efforts and add new features/optimizations to our
password cracking platform.

Stack - Python, Pyramid, MySQL, All things AWS!

2) .NET Developer
([https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/b7db83b305e0ce8cb20...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/spycloud/jobs/b7db83b305e0ce8cb20...))

We're looking for someone who can contribute to our Active Directory Guardian
software ([https://spycloud.com/pages/active-directory-
protect/](https://spycloud.com/pages/active-directory-protect/)). Active
Directory Guardian leverages SpyCloud's massive database of exposed
credentials to protect corporate Windows domain environments from Account
Takeover attacks. You will also be responsible for developing new tools that
can leverage our data to protect Microsoft deployments.

Stack - C#, ASP.NET Core, Azure

If you're interested or have any questions, please email me at
ronak@spycloud.com. You can also apply via the links above.

------
lionheart
Trusted Insight | Full-Stack Web Developer | San Francisco or REMOTE (USA) |
[https://www.thetrustedinsight.com/](https://www.thetrustedinsight.com/) |
Full Time or Part Time

Trusted Insight is a well-funded startup building Fund Studio - a "CRM" for
the Venture Capital and Investment industries helpings LPs and GPs manage and
evaluate their investments.

We are looking for Full Stack developers to join our growing team. We're built
on Python 3 and Django 2 on the backend and Angular 6 on the frontend. Machine
Learning experience is also a plus.

Contact: leon [at] fundstudio [dot] ai

------
joethemorrison
Senior Software Developer - LONDON - ONSITE, Up to £70k Reorg:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reorgresearch/2ec0c675-4088-4f85-b7da-...](https://jobs.lever.co/reorgresearch/2ec0c675-4088-4f85-b7da-84de09aa8747)

FinTech start up, NY based, now 40 in London, recently acquired Debt Explained
and growing the team. Python/Django 3yrs+ required. Rest API exp a bonus.

Platform that provides real time financial information on high risk businesses
to subscribers.

Best to e-mail me: jmorrison@reorg.com or apply through the link - first point
of call would be an initial phone chat

------
jokecamp
NPR | DevOps Engineer | Washington DC | Full-Time | ONSITE

Help make the radio shows make it to broadcast at National Public Radio.

The DevOps Engineer and Administrator for Content Production is primarily
responsible for managing, monitoring, and automating deployment and system
operations of a high-availability server infrastructure which facilitates
critical content production in a 24/7 newsroom.

Listing is at:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b1...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/NAT1011NATPR/JobBoard/af823b1..).

and any questions to jkampschmidt@npr.org

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Jr|Mid-level] DevOps Engineer [Jr|Mid-level] QA Associate

------
brendanmcd
KITE | Senior Software Engineer + Generalist Software Engineer + Machine
Learning Researcher | Onsite (Machine Learning Researcher can be remote) -
Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. We recently launched new features:
[https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG](https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG).

Our stack: GO + Python

Open positions for software engineers and machine learning engineers. Apply
here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a note at flywithus@kite.com.

------
Plated
Plated | New York, NYC | Full-time | Onsite

Plated is a food technology company delivering chef-designed premium meal-
kits. Plated personalizes dinners for people who are passionate about food
while also provides a seamless digital experience across multiple platforms.
Take a look at our careers page!
[https://www.plated.com/careers](https://www.plated.com/careers)

We are looking for:

Software Engineer, Operations Tools

Senior Software Engineer, Operations Tools

Lead Product Manager

Product Manager

Data Engineering Lead

Data Scientist

Our team is solving big-picture problems in a collaborative, data-driven
environment we’ve built together—and we’re looking for the best people to join
us.

------
savin0x
0x | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE and REMOTE

0x is building the infrastructure for mainstream access to a trustless and
decentralized exchange on a blockchain. Our team is working with Solidity, zk-
STARKs, and some other innovative technologies. Our ecosystem is growing and
we’re looking for more voices, opinions, and perspectives to accomplish our
goals.

Here are our open roles:

Software Engineer - Blockchain (SF | Remote)

Product Manager (SF)

Quantitative Software Engineer (SF | Remote)

Data Scientist (SF)

Apply for openings here [https://0x.org/about/jobs](https://0x.org/about/jobs)
or reach out directly at marc+hn@0xproject.com

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote quite conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([https://happyfuncorp.com](https://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently seeking good Rails, Django, React, and mobile developers, as well as
excellent technical project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. We
prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
frayron
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Software Engineers: $110k-$180k |
ONSITE

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Voltaiq's cloud-based Battery Intelligence software platform brings
unprecedented data analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to
any company with a battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer
electronics, and energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product
development, improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure
financing for their products. Our high-powered team comprises PhD scientists,
expert data professionals, and battery industry veterans, all passionate about
enabling the global energy transition.

Positions:

\- Data Engineer: data models, data pipeline, data API and machine learning
platform.

\- Backend / API Engineer: business logic, data models, and API.

Candidates should be:

\- Strong coders in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, Scala, Go.

\- Experienced with modern development tools and technologies: Git, Linux,
CI/CD.

\- Degree holders in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related.

\- Passionate about energy and solving hard science problems using data.

\- Authorized to work in the US.

Our Stack

\- Frontend: AngularJS, React, Sass, Gulp, Jasmine, Plotly.js

\- Application: Django, Python, Pytest, ZeroMQ.

\- Data Engineering and Database: Java, Scala, Postgres, Elasticsearch.

\- Data Analysis/Visualization/ML: Numpy, Pandas, Matplotlib, Plotly, Scikit-
Learn, TensorFlow.

\- Deployment: AWS, Terraform, Ansible, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Full job descriptions are on our website: [https://www.voltaiq.com/about-
us/careers/all-open-positions/](https://www.voltaiq.com/about-us/careers/all-
open-positions/)

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com.

Thanks, HN!

------
jcutrell
Sendengo | San Francisco, Chattanooga | Remote and Onsite | Full-Time |
Software Engineer, Design Lead, and more

Clearbit is hiring! Come work on the next generation of business data
applications with beautiful UI and extraordinarily useful features that help
businesses see clearly.

Stack is mostly Ruby, ES6 / React, Postgres, and Go, on Kubernetes, but we’re
expanding as we have new scaling issues to solve.

Excellent benefits, flexibility, and a talented, growing team.

Message me for more info, or look at the list of openings here:
[https://Clearbit.com/jobs](https://Clearbit.com/jobs)

------
fchief
ScaleFactor | Multiple Full-time Positions onsite and remote offices | Austin
TX, Denver CO, Vancouver

ScaleFactor is the smart finance software that is changing the way modern
businesses operate. By automating complex bookkeeping tasks and translating
financial information into usable business insights, we are enabling business
owners, managers, and entrepreneurs to focus on what they love: running and
growing their business.

Agile, Ruby, Rails, Ember, React Native & Scala

[https://scalefactor.com/current-openings/](https://scalefactor.com/current-
openings/)

------
HR_3Scan
3Scan | HIRING | San Francisco | 2 ROLES | FULL STACK WEB DEV / WEB TEAM LEAD
| IC | ONSITE |

Apply via our website -
[http://www.3scan.com/careers/](http://www.3scan.com/careers/) Deadline: Open
until filled, ASAP

3Scan is a biotech startup in San Francisco that digitizes whole tissue
samples through a technique that combines automation, machine learning and
artificial intelligence. Our process was invented to revolutionize histology
in support of translational medical research, pharmaceutical development and
the biotech industry.

------
pkhamre
Shortcut | Cloud Architect | Oslo, Norway | Onsite | Fulltime

Do you want to work with Google Cloud and help build Norway´s coolest cloud
team? We are looking for an eager Cloud Architect to experiment, build, code
and scale solutions for our customers.

If you are interested, you can apply here:
[https://shortcut.no/stillinger/30](https://shortcut.no/stillinger/30)

If you just got technical questions, send me a mail at <my HN username> @
shortcut DOT no

We're also looking for senior Android/iOS developers, Full-stack deverlopers,
and data engineers :)

------
ouriel_1
WinIt | Software Engineer | Flatiron, NYC | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa
Available | $75k-$115k & Equity | Healthcare & Benefits |
[https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-engineer)

About Us: WinIt is the industry leader helping drivers fight their parking &
traffic tickets. Our long term goal is to become a one-stop solution to assist
drivers with their automotive related challenges. This includes helping
drivers finding the best price on auto insurance, leasing & financing options,
mechanics etc. We've bootstrapped the company and have dismissed over $10
million worth of fines.

Our team: We are a small development team with members who take on multiple
roles across the stack. We strive to always be improving our process and code
bases, to use the correct tools for the tasks at hand, and to help grow our
collective skills.

Your Role: We’re looking for a full-stack engineer driven to solve challenging
problems with a clean and maintainable approach. You will write modular, high-
quality code while actively contributing to peer code reviews. You are an
intelligent, passionate, and innovative developer that can formulate new ideas
and execute them within an existing development environment. Ideally, you
enjoy a hands on approach in determining how you and the team can develop
technology to meet the company’s business needs.

Skills: We’re seeking developers with full stack skills and experience. Our
primary web application is written in Angular, however, we consider ourselves
to be a React team. We’re developing new projects in React, and are actively
transitioning our web app to React as well. We use Node.js on the backend,
with MongoDB as the datastore for our primary products. We appreciate
developers with an array of backend skills, but experience using Node in a
backend environment is a must. Mobile experience is a plus, but we are not
hiring strictly mobile devs at this time. Our applications are native Android
and iOS applications, written in Java and Swift/ObjC respectively.

Experience: Ideally you have previous startup experience, writing production
level code, or experience deploying your own projects to a userbase.

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Programmer, Designer, Marketing, User Support | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

== Intro ====================================

Hey there, Notion founder here. At Notion, our goal to create the general
purpose work tool for a post-file, post-MS Office world. My cofounder and I
often joke that this was like the "hot startup topic" of the 90s.
Unfortunately, tools for knowledge workers haven't advanced much since then.
The state of art is either Google Docs/Quip/Dropbox Paper (multiplayer
WordPerfect), or rigid SAAS apps (forms + a table+ some buttons).

This is our product: [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
[https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

We are looking for people with the following roles:
[https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-
Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b2...](https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-
Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f)

Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest
voted of all time): [https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-
work-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-life-
productivity-1521640800)
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0)

We are a dozen artsy nerds in SF. The business is profitable and growing very
fast. We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the
best investors out there (notion.so/about). You need to be able to build
things and think conceptually.

== Apply =======================================

Please email join-us@makenotion.com and see details here:
[https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-
Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b2...](https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-
Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f)

------
foobaw
AppZen | Santa Clara| Full-time | ONSITE
[https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/](https://jobs.lever.co/appzen/)

Roles Open: \- Product Managers \- Machine Learning \- Data Science \-
Software Engineers

Feel free to contact me directly to for any questions at appzenmanager at
gmail.com and I can refer you directly so I can help your application get more
visibility!

We are growing fast and have a lot of challenges in machine learning, NLP,
data science, engineering, infrastructure and more! We're hiring across
multiple roles (even non-engineering).

------
okneil
Uberall | Berlin, DE | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://uberall.com](https://uberall.com)

Uberall is Europe’s market leader in the field of location marketing (SaaS)
and we have been growing persistently in all areas. We are looking for a
System Administrator (m/f/d) to support our company as soon as possible.

Here is one of our open roles:

\- IT System Administrator (m/f/d) - Berlin, DE
[https://uberall.com/en/careers?postingId=mp0jglm](https://uberall.com/en/careers?postingId=mp0jglm)

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers & Leadership postions | New York City, NY | FULL-TIME
ONSITE VISA

Braze (formerly Appboy) is a customer engagement platform that delivers
messaging experiences across push, email, apps, and more. Our platform allows
for real-time and continuous data streaming, replacing decades-old databases
that aren’t built for today’s on-demand, always-connected customer. Each
month, tens of billions of messages associated with over 1.5 billion active
users are managed through our technology.

Braze is a VC-backed company with hundreds of employees in offices located in
New York, San Francisco, London, and Singapore. We recently raised $80 million
in October 2018 and are hiring across the board in engineering:

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1](https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering and life at Braze please check out these
links:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)
__[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

------
mariaktik
Aflore is implementing a disruptive business model for financial inclusion.
Through a network of Informal Advisors, Aflore is helping the emerging middle
class in Latin America to better manage their money and get access to loans
and insurance products to achieve their dreams.

We are looking for an Android Developer to work in Bogotá, Colombia, who will
have the challenge of developing and maintaining the mobile application that
our advisors use.

Interested in learning more?

[https://jobs.polymathv.com/bbec85be1](https://jobs.polymathv.com/bbec85be1)

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a successful start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with a key emphasis on personal development. Our culture is driven by respect,
transparency, collaboration and direct feedback. We love lean, iterative
improvements, and success is measured by the value we create for our users.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Big Data | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
chrstphrhrt
OpenMessage | Platform, Analytics & Dev Tools Engineer |
[https://openmessage.io](https://openmessage.io) | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE in North America, EST timezone | $80-$120k + 0.1-2%

Hey fellow engineers and future colleagues,

We are making advances in the field of applied conversational experiences for
messaging. Our platform implements true mixed-initiative dialog, which is not
possible with stock AI frameworks or services.

It's also pretty awesome that goal-oriented conversations are like conversion
funnels, which makes for deeply meaningful metrics. If you're into analytics,
this is the lifeblood of our decision making so there is a lot of impactful
work to do.

We are starting to share our API with other companies and need to create a
great developer experience for them. This new role will get to own the open
source SDK and client libraries, CLIs, documentation, key management etc. Same
goes for logging, BI, and infrastructure for the developer ecosystem.

Our main tooling is a mix of Python, Node, PostgreSQL, Redis, and
Elasticsearch. We prefer smaller abstractions, less frameworks, minimal
dependencies, and leveraging purpose-built components. We value orthogonality
and safety as design principles over cleverness and magic.

We are strongly motivated by inclusiveness of all genders, faiths, origins and
backgrounds and are careful about ensuring a harmonious and respectful team
culture with space for every voice and safety in mutual vulnerability. We
value work life balance, boundaries, and privacy. No jerks allowed, but freaks
and geeks are always welcome!

There is a small take-home project that covers basic data transformation and
schema design. No silly puzzles or whiteboarding exercises. Open source code
can be submitted as an alternative if applicable.

We will have an interview to go over implementation choices, ideas, and
discuss technology. Then we do a couple with other team members to cover
general topics like management philosophy, industry and market perspectives,
intellectual motivations, professional development trajectory, office
environment, interpersonal style etc.

Email me at chris@openmessage.io to set up a call. Thanks!

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | Cambridge, MA, USA | Athens, Greece | REMOTE (USA
only) | [https://tiledb.io](https://tiledb.io)

TileDB is a disruptive technology for storing and managing enormous volumes of
structured data, adopting the best ideas from columnar and spatial database
research to support fast updates, compression, and interoperability with
scalable cloud object storage backends. TileDB efficiently stores data
generated from variety of domains (genomics, finance, imaging, geospatial,
etc) in a novel unified format as sparse or dense multidimensional arrays.
Users can efficiently access this data via a growing number of language APIs
and interfaces (C/C++, Python, R and SQL data engines).

TileDB, Inc. has raised $4M in seed funding over the past 18 months. We are
looking to aggressively expand our team. The new members of TileDB will help
us build out a solution to enhance cloud interoperability, bring scalable
computations to data stored in TileDB more easily, and improve areas such as
data consistency, access control and sharing on the cloud through a managed
service.

We are primarily seeking:

\- Frontend engineers (UI / UX with Vue.js)

\- Backend engineers (Go / K8S)

\- Scientific R programmers

TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

TileDB recent blog post: [http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR](http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR)

TileDB talk at PyData 2018: [http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3](http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. The candidates must be US
citizens or permanent residents located in the US, or Greek citizens to be
located at our subsidiary in Athens, Greece.

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
hagope
Omar from Coursera. Our mission is to educate and reach as many people as
possible. We are hiring across several different job roles mainly in
Engineering and Data. Our main offices are in Mountain View, CA (HQ) and
Toronto, Canada. Also, there are many non-technical roles and international
locations including NYC, London and Abu Dhabi. Please reach out if you have
any questions! [https://jobs.lever.co/coursera?lever-
via=-kpP7dimO_](https://jobs.lever.co/coursera?lever-via=-kpP7dimO_)

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf ([https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)) | REMOTE |
Product Manager, Engineering Manager + more

Overleaf builds modern collaborative authoring tools for scientists — like
Google Docs for Science. We have over three million registered users from
around the world. Our primary product is an online, real time collaborative
editor for papers, theses, technical reports and other documents written in
the LaTeX markup language.

1\. Product Manager: We're looking for a product owner who is passionate about
science and academic writing, as well as building great products. You'll
represent our authors in the engineering team, work with our UX team to
develop and test product hypotheses, and work on setting and communicating our
product roadmap. Please apply via
[https://overleaf.workable.com/j/24F061DCBF](https://overleaf.workable.com/j/24F061DCBF).

2\. Engineering Manager: We're looking for an experienced engineering manager
to join our 17-strong engineering team. You'll shape development process,
career and professional development, internal communications and technical
direction for a talented and dedicated team as we continue to grow. Please
apply via
[https://overleaf.workable.com/j/BAEE877503](https://overleaf.workable.com/j/BAEE877503).

Some reasons you'd enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free
Software.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Core hours 2pm-5pm UK time.

\- We’re agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

We're also hiring a Marketing Director and multiple Sales Managers. Please see
[https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for more
information and how to apply.

------
asselinpaul
Leif | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We’re looking to hire our third software engineer to tackle the student debt
crisis (more than $1.5 trillion in the US!). We leverage technology to provide
financing that is aligned with students interests. Come join us to improve
access to quality education. Send an email to jobs (at) leif.org Python + JS
(Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact, lean team.
Well Funded. 1+ years of experience.

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
JoachimSchipper
Fox-IT | several roles | Delft, the Netherlands | ONSITE | [https://www.fox-
it.com](https://www.fox-it.com)

Fox-IT (part of NCC group) is the leading cybersecurity company in the
Netherlands. We are hiring for many positions; for my department specifically
(Crypto), we're looking for embedded developers with a Dutch passport.

[https://www.fox-it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-it/vacatures/](https://www.fox-
it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-it/vacatures/)

------
qth10
Thanx | SF, DEN, Remote | Principal Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.thanx.com/careers/job/1466586/](https://www.thanx.com/careers/job/1466586/)

Americans spend more than $5 trillion on restaurants, retail, and services
each year. Nearly 90% of those transactions happen in a real-world store. Data
is king and online it powers personalized customer experiences and product
recommendations. Offline, however, it’s still 1999. Brands are blind to their
customers, causing them to spend more and more money on “megaphone” marketing
with the same message to everyone. The result is an ever-increasing wave of
generic spam that makes it hard for consumers to build deeper, data-driven
relationships with their favorite brands. No wonder brick-and-mortar stores
are being left behind. In a nutshell, Thanx ingests data, provides insights,
enables actions to drive growth in the business. As a platform, Thanx is a
horizontally-scalable, reliable, high-throughput, low-latency system. Think of
us as Salesforce meets Google Adwords for offline retail. Thanx is backed by
some of the best investors in the world — Sequoia Capital, Icon Ventures, and
Andy Rachleff (CEO Wealthfront, cofounder Benchmark Capital), to name a few.

Thanx Engineering Yes, we have an app you can download. But that represents no
more than 5% of our codebase. The power of Thanx is massively scalable data
pipelines, microservices that power four 9s uptime, intelligent purchase
normalization, and matching algorithms — we don’t show that stuff off
publicly.

Here’s more on who we are: • Team: early engineers at AWS, Cloudera, Climate,
Zenefits, Okta. Experience from startups and successful product companies like
Google, Facebook, Intuit, Disney. This is an elite Eng team, period. • Growth:
10x YOY data growth; $100M+ delivered to merchants; 200% team growth; modern,
rapidly-evolving platform. • Tech: scalable, reliable, high-throughput, low-
latency backend systems; beautiful, performant, responsive UIs; user-friendly
mobile apps. • Culture: data-driven decision-making, risk-taking, no
hierarchy, collaboration & shared responsibility, testing, and continuous
improvement. As a remote-friendly team, we have flexible work hours. We work
and play hard. Be warned! when it comes to Mario Kart, we are super
competitive!

------
bwang29
Polarr (polarr.co), just closed >$10M series A (unannounced) Company focuses
on new computational photography use cases and neural network acceleration on
edge devices. Looking for iOS/Android/front-end/back-end/researcher/data
scientist with a passion of photography, A.I., and GPU computing in general.
(keywords: WebGL, TF, CoreML, GAN, Quantization, React, PyTorch, etc) Company
is profitable with 23 employees, support all H1B/EB2/J1/O1/EB1 petitions and
accept remote employees.

------
bosdev
Cloudflare | Product Manager | Austin, TX | Onsite |
[https://cloudflare.com](https://cloudflare.com)

We build many of the new products Cloudflare releases (like Workers and
1.1.1.1) in Austin. I'm looking for a product manager, or an engineer who
would like to become a product manager, to work on many of our developer-
facing products. You will have a lot of responsibility, a lot of ownership,
and the ability to have an impact on how people build things on the Internet.

Shoot me an email -> zack at cloudflare

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Data Architect | Mountain View, CA | Remote |
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/) SmugMug is currently
seeking a seasoned Data Architect who would be passionate about jumping at the
opportunity to lead the technical vision for data throughout SmugMug and
Flickr.

Click here for more info: [https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?1524027?gh_jid=1524027](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?1524027?gh_jid=1524027)

------
alexieshaw01
Full Stack Developer wanted Reference: HN-FSD-02/19 Location: Cambridge, UK
Start Date: Immediate preferred Salary: Competitive compensation package
including share options, subject to experience Closing Date: 01st April 2019

At Healx, we're finding treatments for the 350 million people that are
affected by rare diseases. We work with pharma companies, patient groups and
charities to understand clinical unmet need and identify potential treatments
for further testing. Healx is a fast-growing Cambridge UK startup, combining
computational methods and deep pharmacology expertise to identify existing
drugs that may treat rare diseases, enabling treatments to be found at a
fraction of the time and cost of traditional drug discovery. We're looking for
a full stack developer to help develop our internal tools and infrastructure
to enable integration and analysis of scientific data. You’ll work closely
with people from other disciplines across the company who are passionate about
making a difference for rare disease patients, allowing you to see the impact
of what you build first-hand. You’ll be joining a team of software developers
using practices such as test-driven development, continuous integration, and
frequent releases. You should be comfortable with development at all levels of
the stack, including the database, backend and frontend. The technology we use
includes Python, SQLAlchemy, PostgreSQL, React and TypeScript. Some examples
of our projects are: Developing tools to help our pharmacologists assess and
find supporting evidence for treatments predicted by our computational methods
Importing and reconciling drug and disease data from a number of external
sources for use in our computational workflows Working with biological data
curators on tools to capture information and build an understanding of the
rare diseases we work on

Our ideal candidate would have: Experience in building a web-based UI with a
modern JavaScript framework, such as React Experience in building and
maintaining the backend of a web service Experience working with relational
databases An interest in working with scientific data

Apply at the following Link quoting reference: HN-FSD-02/19 [https://healx-
io.breathehr.com/v/ySsFgINb3gSoW7O9s4lECw](https://healx-
io.breathehr.com/v/ySsFgINb3gSoW7O9s4lECw)

------
mikeywaites
Vizibl | Lead Front End Engineer | London United Kingdom | Remote (UK/Europe)
| Full-Time | vizibl.co

Vizibl is a SaaS platform being used by some of the worlds biggest
organisations. We're on a mission to enable every company in the world to be
able to connect and work together in better ways by building an eco-system
that transforms the business relationship

We're currently looking for.

Lead Front End Engineer -
[https://vizibl.workable.com/jobs/928300](https://vizibl.workable.com/jobs/928300)

------
higi2019
higi (health tech company)| Open Opportunities for Software Engineer; Test
Engineer; Web Developer | Chicago, IL | Onsite

At higi, we believe that it should be easier for people to be their
healthiest. The steps toward better health should be more accessible,
affordable, and convenient. That’s why we build innovative solutions that help
people better understand and navigate their health, and connect with the care
and resources needed to manage and improve it. higi gives consumers
unsurpassed access to track and act on their health data through our network
of over 10,000 FDA-cleared smart health stations and over 80 integrated health
devices and apps. higi stations are conveniently used nearly 1 million times
per week at pharmacy retailers, community locations, and employer worksites
nationwide. Through the higi network, our solutions engage and connect the
consumer and their data in real-time with their trusted healthcare
organizations to improve satisfaction, increase quality, and reduce cost. Join
higi in our mission to make the pursuit of health easier and more connected –
a world in which every person can understand their health and take action to
improve and maintain it

We are currently looking for Software Engineers; Test Engineers; Web
Developers. Check us out at
[https://www.builtinchicago.org/company/higi](https://www.builtinchicago.org/company/higi)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#, TypeScript, Node.js, ReactJS, Microsoft
Azure, Kubernetes, Docker, MongoDB and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you are attracted
by the vision of contributing to the growth of a young, innovative company,
then don't hesitate to contact us by writing a mail to recruiting@smapiot.com.

------
psmcareers
Paper Street Media | Miami, FL | Full Stack Developer, Lead Developer | Full
Time | Onsite

Paper Street Media, LLC is a successful, web based adult entertainment video
on demand network, located in the heart of Downtown, Miami. We're looking for
several developers to work on high traffic applications using Node,
React/Redux, GCP w/ Kubernetes.

See all open positions and to apply online:
[https://paperstreetmedia.workable.com/](https://paperstreetmedia.workable.com/)

------
sandrobfc
Imaginary Cloud | Web Developer / Web Designer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time
| ONSITE

Imaginary Cloud is a successful and fast growing company, working to design
and develop cutting-edge web and mobile products.

We are looking for a Web Developer who is highly driven to push their
technical knowledge to the very edge, and a Web Designer who is passionate
about designing remarkable products.

Check both openings at:
[https://www.imaginarycloud.com/careers](https://www.imaginarycloud.com/careers)

------
khaledkteily
Legacy | Cambridge, MA | Head of Marketing | INTERNS | VISA | ONSITE

Legacy is the first company focused on male fertility. We recently won
TechCrunch Disrupt and have been featured in the NYT, PopSci, The Independent,
etc. We work out of Harvard's Innovation Labs.

We are looking for employee #4 to join as Head of Marketing. Key requirement
is minimum 2 years of growth marketing/growth hacking, ideally at a
healthcare, consumer, or consumer health start-up.

www.givelegacy.com

Please reach out to khaled@givelegacy.com and include "HN: " in the subject.

------
jcarbs_
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) (and london and SF) | Full-time | Senior
Software Engineers

Hi! I'm Jen, a recruiter for engineering at Bloomberg. Wanted to highlight a
few open roles in nyc. Please feel free to reach out and tell me about what
you're looking for in terms of projects, technologies, stack. I am mostly
targeting NLP research engineers, software engineers with a background in big
data, as well as SREs. Email me at jcarberry7@bloomberg.net

AI Research Scientist:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62503](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62503)

Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Communications Intelligence:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62955](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62955)

Applied Scientist - Question Answering:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66787](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66787)

Senior Software Engineer - Distributed Systems:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66415](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66415)

SRE - Kubernetes for Advanced Compute:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68291](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68291)

I love working at Bloomberg - our culture is very transparent, collaborative,
and I honestly learn something new every day. Engineers here get opportunities
to use/contribute back to open source technologies, publish their research,
and go to conferences.

Email me your resume @ jcarberry7@bloomberg.net (or kdonald1@bloomberg.net for
london roles), put hackernews in the subject line, and I will do my best to
help you find a job here that matches your skillset and interests. :)

If you're fresh out of school, please apply here:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/72863](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/72863)

thanks! -jen

------
lgas
Interos Solutions, Inc. | Full Stack Sr. Software Engineer (Haskell) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Arlington, VA

Interos Solutions, Inc. is a fast-growing venture backed company with an AI-
driven SaaS application that delivers our commercial and government customers
unique insight into their ever-changing business ecosystems. The core of our
platform is the compilation, analysis and visualization of dynamically
changing big data collected across open source, proprietary and public data
sources. By continuously analyzing our “real-time” data stream we provide our
customers with unique insights into their business relations, supply chains
and other third-party activities. To accelerate the growth of our application,
we are putting together a team of Haskell engineers, data analysts, data
scientists, UI/UX professionals and product managers. We are committed to
building a world class product organization that leverages tools like Haskell
and latest machine learning techniques to achieve outsized results as
individuals and as a team.

We have offices in Arlington, VA and Menlo Park, CA.

Summary

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. As one of our first Full-stack Engineers, you will have room to
shape your work and have an outsized impact on our product and our culture.
You will work across our tech stack to develop our enterprise-grade
application, help institute effective processes for ensuring our products have
quality code and minimal defects, collaborate with our VP of engineering,
founder and our customers on product features, and more. We're looking for
engineers who relish solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and
diving into the subtle details that make products amazing. Being part of and
leading an innovative engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience
in Haskell as well as web technologies (HTML/CSS/JS, REST, JSON/XML) and
databases (Relational and NoSQL). Experience with machine learning, big data
and cloud infrastructure are a plus.

I'm having trouble fitting our ad into the size of a HN comment but you can
see the rest of the details (and apply!) here:
[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html)

------
aedocw
Teradata | San Diego, CA |
[https://www.teradata.com](https://www.teradata.com) | REMOTE or ONSITE

We have an opening for a dev/systems person to join us building a tool to help
deploy and manage Kubernetes environments. We are planning to open source this
project and try to build a community around it later this year so experience
working on open source projects is a big plus!

[https://bit.ly/2GeRYjy](https://bit.ly/2GeRYjy)

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy is hiring a Software Engineers(Java) for our e-commerce systems team in
Boston, MA

[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1544542?gh_jid=1544542](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1544542?gh_jid=1544542)

Chewy is revolutionizing the pet industry as one of the fastest growing
e-commerce retailer of all time. We offer a convenient way to shop for pet
supplies within a highly personalized experience that's fueled by superior
customer care

------
k8scf
Cloudflare | Kubernetes Software Engineer| San Francisco | ONSITE | FULL TIME

We are looking for senior engineers to help build and scale our Kubernetes
infrastructure. K8s experience isn't mandatory, experience in other similar
cloud/container infrastructure projects could be transferable. Should be
comfortable writing and debugging code, Go is a plus.

Come join us and help build a better internet!

Apply at: [https://grnh.se/346e4b521](https://grnh.se/346e4b521)

------
oplav
Major League Baseball (MLB) | New York City | Software Engineering | Full Time

We are looking for engineers to join the Baseball Data team. Projects range
from building and deploying computer vision pipelines to APIs for casual
games.

Tech Stack: Java 8+, Python, React, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21](https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/45fa6d9f1](https://grnh.se/45fa6d9f1)

------
arsalanb
AfterClass | [https://afterclass.co](https://afterclass.co) | Remote OK

AfterClass is building the next generation of documents for businesses to
automate their document workflows. We are integrating the power of running
headless scripts to the ease of a document editor. Our current stack includes:
Python (Flask), JS (React), Firebase

We are looking for engineer #1, a full-stack generalist. We are an extremely
lean, early-stage B2B company.

If interested, send me an email at arsalan.b4@gmail

------
syrusakbary
Wasmer.io | Senior Software Engineers, Product Managers, Community Experts and
more! | San Francisco, US or Remote | Full time

We are working on an Open Source platform that will enable the next generation
of Cloud Computing using WebAssembly. Our stack is mainly written in Rust. If
you have experience with AOT compilers, LLVM or any other IR we are looking
for you! Also, if you like creating OSS communities and leading them... this
is the perfect fit!

Interested? Shoot me an email and let's chat: syrus@wasmer.io

~~~
syrusakbary
Note: we also sponsor US working visas (H1B) for people that are extremely
talented!

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineers; Product Managers; Data Scientists | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

The mission of Academia.edu is to accelerate the world’s research. To
accelerate the pace of discovery. Academia.edu is building a new
communications system for the dissemination and peer review of academic
research.

We believe that there are some inefficiencies in academic publishing today. We
believe that by shifting to an internet-first dissemination system, academic
publishing can be made faster, cheaper, and more reliable.

Over 20 million papers have been uploaded to Academia.edu, out of 100 million
papers ever written. About 40 million people visit Academia.edu each month to
access academic research. Academia.edu became profitable in 2017 off of a
premium business model.

Here are some of the priorities at Academia.edu:

\- Open access: we want every paper ever written to be on the internet,
available for free

\- Distribution system: for any given upload, it could be distributed to any
one of Academia.edu's 72 million registered users. The goal of the
distribution system is to enable a paper be distributed to the right subset of
people. We want that subset to see that paper in their News Feed and think
“Wow, I really want to read that.”

\- Multi-platform: we started out on Web, and we are in the process of
releasing an iOS app. After the iOS app, we will release an Android app.

\- Peer review: as papers are distributed through the Academia.edu graph,
academics share their opinions about those papers, and those opinions
aggregate over time.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science
is really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound
impact on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers, iOS engineers, product
managers, and data scientists. Technologies we use include Ruby, Rails,
Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San Francisco. For more
information, visit [http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

If you are interested to learn more, please email the CEO, Richard Price, at
richard [at] academia.edu

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are not rockstars or ninjas. We are a team of friendly and passionate
software engineers, product owners and designers striving to build outstanding
web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from 1-person startups
to Fortune 500 companies. We take a collaborative and product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and solving
our clients' problems so that they can focus on what they do best - better.

\- Lead Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-developer)

\- Lead Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-developer)

\- Lead iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-
developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-developer)

\- Ruby/Rails Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/rubyrails-developer-
bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/rubyrails-developer-bangkok)

\- Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner)

\- UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/uxui-
designer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/uxui-designer)

\- Software engineering interns: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/internship-
software-developer](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/internship-software-developer)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
Tj_at_Skillz
Skillz: eSports for Everyone | [https://skillz.com](https://skillz.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Leadership to Entry-level | Onsite Only

We believe our platform is the future of competitive multiplayer, and we are
doing everything in our power to make that future a reality! As Skillz has
grown, drastically, so has the breadth of our platform and SDK, providing a
one-stop shop to easily add a full social competitive multiplayer experience
to any mobile game with just a few simple integration steps. From social
features to real-time gameplay support, Skillz focuses on bringing power,
security, and customization to our developer partners, all while exciting and
engaging their players in astounding numbers.

In 2017 Skillz won the Inc. 5000, and was named the #1 fastest growing
privately held company in the entire US by Inc. Magazine. We then went on to
be named a next billion-dollar start-up by Forbes in 2018. To give you an idea
of how fast we’re scaling, in 2017 our top 10 players had won ~$2.7 million,
but in 2018, our top 10 players, 7 of which were women, won over $8 million.

[https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/31/skillz-top-10-mobile-
espo...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/31/skillz-top-10-mobile-esports-
players-won-8-million-in-2018/)

Hiring for many different roles, but here are highlights:

• Director of Engineering - Data

• Engineering Manager - Back-end

• Lead Mobile SDK Engineer - Android, iOS

• Senior Technical Recruiter

Random assortment of technologies we interact with that you might find
interesting:

Java (Of course!), React Native, Ruby On Rails, AWS, RTMP, XMPP, rUDP, C++,
Objective-C, Elixir, Erlang, Immutable Cloud Infrastructure, et al.

Personally, I’m looking for an experienced mobile engineer who’s interested in
leading, and helping build, a new mobile team here at Skillz! If you fit that
description, you can email me directly at tfallon@skillz.com, because I would
love to tell you more!

See here to apply, and for a more exhaustive list of all of our roles:
[https://www.skillz.com/careers/](https://www.skillz.com/careers/)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE Python /
Django Developer Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time
developer to our team. We are a small, boutique development shop located in
Southern New Jersey (Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications
for clients large and small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with
similar MVC-Style frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
diN0bot
Everyone deserves to make the most of their career opportunities, but it can
be difficult to ask for a raise or negotiate an offer. My buddy and I are
professional negotiators. We can draft emails for you, provide conversation
scripts, and practice those scenarios with you. Happy to chat remotely, send
an email to get in touch hello@dangoormendel.com /
[http://dangoormendel.com](http://dangoormendel.com)

------
9dev
MessengerPeople | Munich | Full-Time | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Backend Engineer | [https://messengerpeople.com](https://messengerpeople.com)

We're building a customer support solution based on messenger services as an
official partner of WhatsApp, Apple, Viber and Telegram, handling millions of
messages per day. Key technologies include SQL, PHP, Node, Python and
JavaScript + React.

We would love to see your application.

------
maximzxc
Poptop | Kyiv, Ukraine | Full Stack Developer / Frontend Developer | Full Time
| ONSITE / REMOTE

Poptop is an online event planning marketplace and one of the fastest growing
event startups in UK.

We are currently seeking a Front-end Developer to join our product team.

To apply or to read details:
[https://poptopuk.breezy.hr/p/883e4e737c1601-front-end-
react-...](https://poptopuk.breezy.hr/p/883e4e737c1601-front-end-react-
developer)

------
ibz
bitfish | Full-stack/Backend Engineer | Full-time | Bangkok | REMOTE

Who are we?

We created f2pool — one of the largest crypto mining pools on the planet. We
are a small team spread on three continents.

What are we doing now?

We expanding f2pool worldwide. Also, we are working on several promising
projects in the blockchain space.

What is cool about working with us?

We have an awesome office in Bangkok, Thailand where we are organizing lots of
community events [1] and we are more than happy to cover your relocation cost
to Thailand. Exceptional candidates can also work remotely, in which case we
will sponsor you one trip to Thailand per year to work with the team in
person.

What are we looking for?

Top-notch software engineers, with a passion for blockchain. You should be
well-versed in at least one programming language such as Python, Golang, Rust
or Elixir and have no problem jumping to new ones. You should know your way
around Linux and have a very good understanding of the stack of your choice —
from the web framework and database, down to the network level protocols. We
don’t care what school you did or didn’t finish, but we assume you have a good
understanding of algorithms and data structures.

[1]
[https://www.instagram.com/bitfishlabs/](https://www.instagram.com/bitfishlabs/)

------
rwparris2
AFS | Greenville, SC | Onsite | FullTime

We're AFS Logistics - an industry-leading third-party logistics company who
provides services for mid-sized to Fortune 100 companies. We make first-in-
class logistics solutions.

We're currently looking for front end devs, Java devs, and DBAs.

Our current stack includes c#, java, go, vuejs, kafka, kubernetes,
elasticsearch, postgresql, and sqlserver.

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/2WMV9F9](http://bit.ly/2WMV9F9)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - QA/Test Engineer (f/m)
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
firefoxNX
Intralinks SAAS company with products in M&A, Fintech located in Waltham, MA
(north of Boston, MA) is hiring for multiple positions for Software Engineers
to build Java, NodeJS Micro-services deployed on Kubernetes

[https://intralinks.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Intralinks/2/refres...](https://intralinks.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Intralinks/2/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be)

Send me a message

------
mbe1224
heycar | Engineering, SRE and BI positions | Berlin, DE | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://hey.car](https://hey.car)

We are heycar! We’re making the vehicle market for second-hand cars better
than ever before. We are a real start-up with the power of an established
group. At heycar, we make swift, but informed decisions - and we very much
like avoiding any great chaos. We learn from each other on a daily basis
because everyone here brings his or her own perspective. In doing so, we
attach great importance to mutual trust, transparency and quality - very
different to what has been the case in this market until now.

We use Kotlin/Java/Go on top of K8s on AWS. For frontend we have React+Redux.

For more information, please visit:

Backend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/17fa549f2](https://grnh.se/17fa549f2)

Frontend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/8c437ab02](https://grnh.se/8c437ab02)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/541c59ae2](https://grnh.se/541c59ae2)

We have other positions available at
[https://hey.car/careers](https://hey.car/careers)

------
bartread
MIG Global | Cambridge, UK | Software engineers/developers, full stack
preferred - any level of experience | UX Designers <= 3 years experience |
REMOTE or ONSITE (flexible) | VISA

MIG Global is a technology-led market research insight company. We use our
tech to automate and enable, and aim to deliver relevant data and insight to
our clients much more quickly than our competitors are able. We feel there's a
window of opportunity open to us to disrupt the market research industry which
is, in many ways, quite slow moving and traditional.

Our tech team comprises 15 people, mostly developers, along with two UX
designers. I wouldn't go so far as to say based at, but we're centred on The
Bradfield Centre in Cambridge, UK. However, most of our team work from home at
least some of the time, and we have three substantially remote members. We've
become quite proficient at working whilst spread out geographically so we're
quite open to full-time remote workers as well. On top of this we also offer a
35 hour work week and flexible working hours.

Our stack is SQL Server, C#/.NET, TypeScript and React for all new systems
over the past 18 months and going forward. We have various technologies in our
legacy codebase, including JQuery, Angular, MVC and - in our desktop tools -
CEF, WPF and WinForms (sorry!). The upcoming year will see something of a sea
change with increasing using of R and Python, along with the latter's
ecosystem of statistical, data mining, NLP, and ML libraries and integrations.

We are hiring at least half a dozen talented software engineers at all levels
of experience to join us. We're also looking for a couple of user experience
designers with up to 3 years experience who our senior designers can mentor
and develop. Regardless of our role, you’ll be working on our end to end
market research, data, and insight delivery platform.

We are happy to pursue sponsorship for the right candidates looking to
relocate to the UK.

TO APPLY:

Software Developers -
[https://migglobal.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=3](https://migglobal.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=3)
UX Designers -
[https://migglobal.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=6](https://migglobal.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=6)

~~~
mclean
Hi. Are the links for applying restricted by country? Somehow they just
redirect to home page of bamboohr.com, at least for me.

~~~
bartread
Hi mclean,

Sorry about that. No, they're not: we just rebranded from MIG Global to
Savanta yesterday and one consequence of that is that our Bamboo links have
broken.

Here are the updated links:

\- Software Developers:
[https://savanta.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=3](https://savanta.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=3)

\- UX Designers:
[https://savanta.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=6](https://savanta.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=6)

Once again, sorry for the hassle.

Thanks,

Bart

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Software Engineers, DevOps/SRE Lead, QA Lead | San Francisco |
Fulltime | Onsite | www.thunkable.com

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creators who will lead the economy of the future.

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
jmubeazy
integrate.ai | Toronto, Canada | Full-stack, Data Science, Product | ONSITE |

At integrate.ai, our mission is to build a future in which AI enriches
people’s lives while creating better, more valuable businesses. Our AI-powered
platform helps B2C enterprises become customer-centric, identifying what
customers value in businesses and applying AI to guide customers to valuable
experiences. We care about privacy and ethics, and are working to make
Responsible AI a reality across consumer enterprise. We are proudly based in
downtown Toronto, Canada at the center of an exciting AI ecosystem.

We're looking to hire: -Data Scientists (Use the science from the platform to
solve problems for customers) -Machine Learning Scientists (Build the science
that powers the platform) -Platform Engineers (Build the platform we want to
grow on) -Solutions Engineers (Use the platform to solve problems for
customers) -More roles on the website (business dev, product, operations)

Tech Stack: \- Hive (SQL/HQL) \- Python \- Spark \- AWS/GCP \-
Terraform/Ansible \- React/Redux

Please apply on our website:
[https://www.integrate.ai/careers](https://www.integrate.ai/careers)

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps, Data
engineers | H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android,
Platform/DevOps and Data engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Data Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Frontend Engineer

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 6, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment Warehouses and Online Sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is unintuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to revolutionize the european logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with E-Commerce
Online Shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more efficient
than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality service
such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

We're a _successful startup_ , with _real customers_ , and we're looking for
_your help_ to support us in growing further!

------
imrehg
balena | DevOps, Backend, Frontend, Security roles, and Open Call | Full time
| Remote

Balena provides a software platform that helps developers build, deploy and
manage the code that runs on connected devices. In short, we make IoT work.
[https://www.balena.io](https://www.balena.io)

Our technology is open, standards-based and proven in production across a wide
range of scenarios from drones, 3D printers, point-of-sale devices, tidal
turbines, skyscrapers and more. Our investors include DFJ, Aspect Ventures,
GE, and Ericsson.

Our team is highly distributed and we embrace a remote-first culture with
flexible hours. This means that team members can be highly productive while
still maintaining a healthy work-life balance. We value diversity. Our team
spans many countries, first languages, and backgrounds. We are always
interested in connecting with great candidates regardless of background or
prior experience. If you’re not sure if you’re the right candidate for us, ask
us!

See the requirements of the roles listed above and apply at
[https://balena.workable.com/](https://balena.workable.com/)

------
gdeglin
OneSignal is hiring Full Stack and Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA |
125k-165k + 0.2% to 0.35% equity
[https://onesignal.com](https://onesignal.com)

We provide a simple, developer-friendly interface to push notifications and
email for apps and websites.

Tech Stack: Rust, Ruby, Rails, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Spark,
Kafka, and InfluxDB

If you’re interested in learning more, please contact lina@onesignal.com.

------
cooljyo
Uber Eats | Android, iOS and Backend Engineers | SF & NYC | ONSITE | Full-Time

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/bizcarson/2019/02/06/ubers-
secr...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/bizcarson/2019/02/06/ubers-secret-gold-
mine-how-uber-eats-is-turning-into-a-billion-dollar-business-to-rival-
grubhub/#3bb962e31fa9)

Email me: jyo at uber.com

------
dorosievm
American Eagle Outfitters | UI Engineer | Pittsburgh, PA | Full time | Onsite

We’re re-building the UI for our e-commerce platform using Ember.js and we’re
steadily growing our team of front-end engineers. Dedicated to building the
most innovative, personalized and engaging shopping experience in the
industry! [http://m.rfer.us/AEOq1q9Rr](http://m.rfer.us/AEOq1q9Rr)

------
osk0r
mbr targeting / Ströer Media Solutions | Senior Software/Data Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE

We're building the demand-side platform and data management platform for
Germany's leading digital advertising company. Our system is handling and
extracting data from hundreds of thousands of requests per second.

We're looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - you will help us develop our high performance low
latency systems. We expect you to take ownership of components and take part
in shaping our future. We're 99% backend. We speak mainly Java, JavaScript,
and C++. Behind that, there's Kafka, Aerospike, and Redis.

Senior Data Engineers - you will help us extend our repertoire of big data
processing services. With our petabyte-sized Hadoop cluster you have a
thousand cores of computation power at your fingertips. We speak mainly Scala,
Java, and Python. Buzzwords include: Docker, Kafka, Hadoop, Druid, Flink,
Spark, Hbase.

Find out more at: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html)

Send an informal application including resume to: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
semalab
semalab.com | Machine Learning Scientist | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-time

Sema is looking for a Machine Learning Scientist to improve, transfer, and
create innovative techniques for source code and software development
analytics, with a focus on automated programming. This scientist will be part
of a multidisplinary team working to create first of kind methods that would
improve the detection of poor software quality and process, as well as
prediction, prevention, and correction of software quality issues.

Preferred \- Excellent software engineering skills in Python, Java, or C++ \-
Domain experience in software analysis, parsers and grammars, and/or compilers
\- Experience working with missing, time-series, high-dimensional, noisy,
labeled, and sparse datasets \- Experience working with graph traversal
techniques, DAGs, and using ML & DL with graph data and graph networks

[https://semalab.com/careers/machine-learning-
scientist/](https://semalab.com/careers/machine-learning-scientist/)

Apply to: careers@semalab.com

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have any Junior or mid-level developer positions that involve
python, Django / Linux?

------
akk2987
Business Insider |DevOps Engineer, Software Engineer, Test Engineer,| New
York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets
Insider, and 17 international editions of Business Insider, including the
flagship NY-based US edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach
to news and information that is social and mobile at its core, for an
ambitious and curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company
launched in 2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the
most favorite business news brand in the world, when measured by reach.
Insider Inc. reaches a global audience of several hundred million readers and
viewers. The company also offers a subscription research service, Business
Insider Intelligence (BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis
of digital topics. Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media
and technology conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE.
We are always looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join
our growing team. Come join our growing Engineering team! Software Engineer:
Work on php and go applications on our Story Creation, Engagement,
Monetization, or Delivery teams.

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/so...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/software-
engineer-engagement-d6w8f-eSyr6yUldUfHqP9G)

Devops Engineer: Build out our CI/CD platform, improve system and application
observability, manage our cloud-based infrastructure, and write code (VCL) on
the edge with our CDN.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-d-A7HMI1Sr6kIvdG1ZS6tF)

Software Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/so...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/software-
engineer-dfuxFeWpCr6lvjeJaI0DFi)

Test Engineer (Mid to Senior):
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/qa...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/qa-
test-engineer-role-mid-to-senior-aCD3GM1Kqr6kTRdNDWqL8o)

------
beekay
Spring Discovery | Software Engineer + Data Scientists / Applied ML | Full-
Time | SF Bay Area | ONSITE

Spring Discovery is applying machine learning to accelerate the discovery of
therapies for aging and its many related diseases. Aging is the single
greatest risk factor for the most detrimental diseases — by understanding and
treating the biological damage accumulated as we age, we can find powerful new
therapies for fighting disease and living healthier, longer lives.

Over the past few decades, an unignorable amount of evidence has piled up from
the best labs in the world showing that this is possible [1]. However, the
research, while promising, has been frustratingly slow. We’re leveraging the
power of machine learning to dramatically improve the experimental process and
we believe this approach has the potential to unlock a whole new class of
therapeutic discoveries.

We have deep support from top-notch investors, including General Catalyst,
First Round, Laura Deming's Longevity Fund, Felicis, Caffeinated Capital, Sam
Altman, and more [2]. And our advisory board includes both world leaders in
aging research and senior pharma execs.

We have a great early team of senior engineers (ex-Google, Khan Academy, CZI)
collaborating tightly with leading scientists in the field. But we need help
to continue scaling out our ML analysis platform and our automated lab. We’re
looking for experienced software engineers and data scientists/ML researchers
who would enjoy working on things ranging from data infrastructure to
modelling to statistical analysis of large datasets to building an internal
web app for tracking lab data. Yes, you belong even if you don't have a bio
background — we're a cross-functional team. (Although of course biology
experience is a plus).

If this sounds interesting to you, head on over to
[https://www.springdisc.com/careers](https://www.springdisc.com/careers) or
email me directly at benkomalo+hn@springdisc.com.

[1] [https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq](https://ldeming.com/longevityfaq)

[2] [https://medium.com/spring-discovery/with-18-million-in-
new-f...](https://medium.com/spring-discovery/with-18-million-in-new-funding-
spring-is-speeding-up-our-engine-for-discovering-aging-therapies-c2ea6ff7d330)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, Designers, DevOps | San Francisco &
Pleasanton, CA | Onsite

We're a software team of 20 people within a biotech company of over 400
developing novel scientific products. These technologies give scientists new
methods of unraveling complex systems like cancer and immunology. No
biological experience is required, but if you're interested, there are an
abundance of opportunities to learn!

Our 2018 revenue was $146M (over 2x of $71M in 2017). [1] Recently, our CEO
mentioned he's been considering taking the company public. [2] We announced a
2019 plan to grow by 50% in headcount and 200% in office space. Last year, we
were the #1 fastest-growing private company according to the SF Business Times
with "an eye-popping 2,044% spike in revenue" from 2015 to 2017. [3]

You can find out more about our customer facing software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Golang, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux.

We're currently hiring for all software roles. Details are on our careers
page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/jp-morgan-
healthcare...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/jp-morgan-healthcare-
day-one-10x-genomics-myriad-bruker-konica-minolta-geisinger)

[2]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-
plans-l...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-plans-large-
expansion-2019-mulls-going-public)

[3]:
[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/10/30/fas...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/10/30/fast-100-2018-10x-genomics-
gene-imaging-tools.html)

------
org
Org | World | Blockchain / Crypto, ML / AI, Financial Engineering, P2P |
ONSITE, REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA Software Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers) If you're
interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better care of
their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and the
tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job
post a few years ago, and still here :) This is a very unique position given
it's a mix of pure engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some
testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews) Contact:
careers@pmd.com *Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to provide visa
sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a
precondition of employment.

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/joinus/](https://quarkworks.co/joinus/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
invitae
Invitae | SF, Boston, NYC, and Seattle | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE | FULL-TIME
| [http://invitae.com](http://invitae.com)

Invitae makes genetic testing an integral part of the patient journey. At
Invitae, you'll get to change patient’s lives on a daily basis, the scale to
impact millions and to live on the cutting edge of medicine. Sound
interesting?

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineers -- front &| backend, we're building distributed systems to handle the scale and complexity of genomic data.

* Senior Product Managers -- who have either deep genetics or consumer web experience, come build the future.

* Project Managers -- lead complex projects that span a huge set of technologies and teams.

* Data Engineers -- build data infrastructure to handle our scale and complexity from the ground up.

Reach out to NickLS, SethP, VincentF, or AndrewS on LinkedIn if you have
questions.

To learn more about who we are and our company culture --
[https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

More details:

* Career Page -- [https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

* Senior PM -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=141...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1412977?gh_jid=1412977)

* Project Managers -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1524198?gh_jid=152...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1524198?gh_jid=1524198)

* Senior Software Eng -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=8885...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/888569?gh_jid=888569)

* Data Engineer -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1078223?gh_jid=107...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1078223?gh_jid=1078223)

Good luck in your search!

------
hakusports
haku | Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails) | Miami, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.hakuapp.com](https://www.hakuapp.com)

haku enables event organizers of all sizes with powerful tools to plan,
organize, promote, and execute their events. Our customers include
professional sports teams and organizers of some of the most popular
marathon/race events in the world.

We are looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers that are proficient in
all aspects of web development (front-end, back-end, javascript, sql, etc…).
Our stack runs on AWS and you’ll have opportunities to work with other cloud
apps and services (lambda, dynamoDB, EMR, etc...) as we scale and grow. We are
a small team and your work and contributions will have a direct impact on the
products and services used by our customers. We value individuals that have a
strong work ethic, passion for their craft, and a desire to continuously learn
and improve.

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw](https://bit.ly/2DOjKSw)

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral builds tools to help large companies find the information they need.
We provide a modular machine learning platform that can be adapted to a
variety of workflows, ranging from finding matching documents in the
construction sector to drafting business proposals based on prior work. We
have a real focus on UX and design and strive to create the best experience
for the users of our tools.

DevOps Engineer | You would be working to package and ship our code in a
repeatable maintainable way. You would also maintain and optimise our
infrastructure (running on Google Cloud) and our CI/build server workflows.
You would have a key role in decisions made and an influence over our
strategy. More: [http://de.indeed.com/job/devops-engineer-
fc6d9138f520f3c9](http://de.indeed.com/job/devops-engineer-fc6d9138f520f3c9)

Senior Software Engineer | You would be able to start with a project
specification, plan out a solution and co-ordinate a small team to build it
out to production. You would have influence to decide the outlook of our
development process. You would be managing other developers and using your
expertise to design sensible and efficient applications that are delivered on
time. More: [http://de.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
engineer-44e62709bc...](http://de.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
engineer-44e62709bc6defcc)

Front-end Engineer | Work with back-end developers and the UX/Design
department in order to take a design and turn it into a functioning web-
application. Ideally you can work with or without frameworks and can keep up
to speed with the rapidly evolving world of front-end dev and tooling. 4+
years experience. More: [https://de.indeed.com/Job/front-end-
engineer-d664586c15f6788...](https://de.indeed.com/Job/front-end-
engineer-d664586c15f67885)

We offer competitive pay, a great atmosphere, autonomy and responsibility,
work in the heart of Berlin, help with relocation.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email:
max[at]lateral.io

------
thomas88
Workpath | Senior Frontend Developer | Munich | Full-Time, Onsite

We are looking for our first dedicated Frontend Developer at Workpath in
Munich. See more details here: [https://www.workpath.com/job-post-frontend-
dev/](https://www.workpath.com/job-post-frontend-dev/) I'll be happy to answer
any questions :)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Director of Marketing and PR

-Senior Java Developer

-Senior PHP Developers (You don't have to tell your friends or family you code in PHP)

-Front-end Developers

-UX Designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Back-end engineers

\- Front-end Engineers

\- Product Manager

\- QA Automation tester

Good pay with following benefits: - Insurance to all Employees (term life,
personal accident, medical, gratuity) along with insurance to their
dependents(medical). - Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time
off. - Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day. - Ping pong,
hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like Mafia games,
outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
seibelj
Circle Internet Financial | Full-time | Boston, Hong Kong, London, New York
City, Dublin | [https://circle.careers/en/#nwh-
openings](https://circle.careers/en/#nwh-openings)

We are hiring for many different roles. We are building a digital-first
financial services company on blockchain infrastructure.

------
OmarIsmail
Streak | Engineering Site Lead | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE
[https://www.streak.com/careers/vancouver-site-
lead](https://www.streak.com/careers/vancouver-site-lead)

Streak is establishing our first engineering office outside of San Francisco.
We know that it takes focus and intentional planning to make a distributed
office a success, and we're looking to partner with an experienced engineer to
take on the role of site lead and build out the office.

Your day to day will include:

\- Engineering: We're not particular about where in the stack you're looking
to contribute (see our existing engineering reqs for some possibilities, but
we're flexible), but we are looking for somebody with a strong engineering
background who wants to be hands-on as the team gets off the ground. As the
team grows, we'll figure out together what division of time makes sense.

\- People Management: Work with Vancouver engineers to make sure they're
happy, healthy, and engaged. Ensure that the team grows in a way that makes
sense for both the office and Streak overall. Facilitate communication both
within the site and with the San Francisco team.

\- Recruiting: Lead hiring in Vancouver and work with the Streak recruiting
team to source great candidates. Attend meetups and events, be the face of
Streak in Vancouver.

We are excited about you if you:

\- You're an experienced engineer. You've contributed significantly to an
evolving codebase and have the learnings to show from it.

\- You're an experienced leader. You've been a people manager, a product
manager, or a tech lead for a significant team or product.

It would be phenomenal if:

\- You have experience with distributed teams, especially in management.

\- You're familiar with the tech ecosystem in Vancouver. We're new here
ourselves and would love to partner with someone who knows their way around.

Learn more about our plans for Vancouver here:
[https://www.streak.com/offices/vancouver](https://www.streak.com/offices/vancouver)

To learn more about the company and how we operate check out our careers page
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers).

------
anasibi1
Hazel Analytics | Full-Stack/Front-End Software Engineer | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE | $100K - $160K + 0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics pair the largest food safety inspection database with powerful
analytics tools and solutions for Fortune 500s and leading organizations in
the restaurant, financial services, government, and education industries. With
nearly half of the top 100 food retail chains as customers, we do our part to
help keep millions of people safe when eating out every day. Customers include
Amazon, Cheesecake Factory, Target, Starbucks, and Subway to name a few.

For fun, check out this project we recently did with ESPN:
[http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/25316231/health-...](http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/25316231/health-
inspection-reports-find-critical-violations-nfl-nhl-nba-mlb-
stadiums-2018-espn-lines)

Hazel is also the proud recipient of multiple food safety innovation awards:
Food Marketing Institute (2018) and Jack in the Box (2016).

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company's strategy and execution.

We're currently seeking experienced full-stack or front-end software engineers
to continue growing our engineering team. Our tech stack is predominantly
Python (Flask), JavaScript (transitioning from Angular 1 to React), and
PostgreSQL, with Docker and Google Cloud featuring in our infrastructure. The
team operates in an agile manner, keeping processes to a minimum and enabling
engineers to stay focused on their work. We're especially interested in people
who are eager to mentor junior engineers and who have past experience in data
science, a devops focus, React/Redux experience, or UI/UX skills.

Apply here:

Full-stack: [https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9..).

Front-end:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136..).

------
STARCAST
SEEKING INTERN for a Full-Time Junior Frontend Developer Paid Position in
MUMBAI/BANGALORE

\- 0-2 years of hands-on experience in working on javascript and any advanced
javascript framework like React, Vue, Angular.

\- You will be part of the seed team at a young startup in the entertainment
industry! We are an on-demand agency for performing and creative talent,
building a marketplace of acting talent.

\- You'll learn about all aspects of a young tech business.

\- Someone raring to go for broad startup tasks - across the stack. Expect
tasks to be defined at a high level.

\- You would have the ability to assess trade-offs, take decisions, and build
out modules and applications from scratch.

\- Can easily work with APIs, specifically on the web.

\- Able to take technical mentorship, and run with it (our team has mentors
and advisors who lead engineering teams at YC companies.)

\- You will learn best practices of building solid scalable applications, on
the latest stack.

KRA : i. Should be able to build the frontend interface as per the design ii.
Should be able to integrate the frontend with the backend APIs iii. Should be
able to implement the interactions like animations etc iv. Should be able to
design the structure of the code for any given application

If you are quick with technology, hands-on with web, get in touch. We'll start
a conversation and see how we can work together.

Get in touch with us with your CV at work@starcast.com

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Love podcasts, Python, and public radio? Comfy with Linux, Luigi, and large
amounts of data? Come be our senior data engineer!

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGNT8fwe&s=Employee](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oGNT8fwe&s=Employee)

------
cyan_atrus
Common Networks | San Francisco | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://common.net](https://common.net)

Common Networks was founded on the idea that everyone should have a choice for
fast, affordable access to broadband internet. Right now, most homes in the
U.S. don't. In fact 62% of homes live in a monopoly broadband market. High-
speed access unlocks all the superpowers on the internet. When it works, it
can be a great leveling force across the world, giving everyone access to
educational tools, entertainment, immediate translations, or even medical care
that they wouldn’t otherwise have.

Common Networks provides suburban neighborhoods with internet using wireless
technology. We interconnect homes in a neighborhood, creating a mesh network
between homes and our fiber internet sources. A whole community can then have
fast and reliable internet service with only a few locations needing fiber
access.

Series-B Company, with $35M total funding lead by General Catalyst and
Eclipse.

Our open roles:

\- Senior Electrical Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/b64b2fd4-40a3-4b6f-87d...](https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/b64b2fd4-40a3-4b6f-87da-f19c2127df2a)

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/7cf3ebc4-a0a7-4c43-a0f...](https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/7cf3ebc4-a0a7-4c43-a0f2-912203a6c30c)

\- Staff Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/6518e4b7-7bed-4811-869...](https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/6518e4b7-7bed-4811-8698-03b93d745b78)

\- Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/5014c630-77e1-4265-980...](https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/5014c630-77e1-4265-980c-d87f995993ba)

\- Lead Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/ccaaaa73-397a-438f-96d...](https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/ccaaaa73-397a-438f-96d0-4e81bd543e03)

\- Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/bd388de5-4530-4b5c-bb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/common-
networks/bd388de5-4530-4b5c-bb22-09153bd7ba48)

------
jahller
ottonova | Software-Engineer, Mobile Developer | Full-Time | ONSITE (Munich,
Germany) | payed relocation

ottonova is Germany's only digital-first private health insurance startup.

We are looking for creative and talented PHP & JavaScript specialists and
Android & iOS engineers. We care about teamwork, delivering value, positivity,
constant improvement, technical excellence, growth and innovation.

You can find all information here:
[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs)

\- Software engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-software-engineer) \- Mobile
engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-mobile-
developer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-mobile-developer)

------
silviogutierrez
Kettlebell Kitchen |
[https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com](https://www.kettlebellkitchen.com) | New
York, NY | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for quick learners who enjoy working with modern software
development tools in the food and manufacturing space.

Knowledge of specific frameworks or libraries is less important than a broad
knowledge of software development practices and an ability to learn.

At Kettlebell Kitchen, we're building technology to empower and drive our food
manufacturing business. We believe in tried and true business models, like
buying raw materials and selling a value-added product. Explosive growth is
nice, but not at any cost.

There are a ton of areas, including much of the ordering platform, that need
re-thinking.

Must haves:

1\. Significant experience developing web applications and web sites.

2\. Very good grasp of Python 3.5+ or TypeScript. Both are a plus.

3\. Some knowledge of the other language listed above.

4\. Willingness to work with both ecosystems.

5\. Relational database experience, ideally PostgreSQL and MySQL.

6\. Knowledge of automated testing - including how much and when to use it.

7\. Clear, concise coding skills. Your code is more often described as "clean
and elegant" than "clever."

Nice to haves:

1\. Understanding of formal methods

2\. Bash and vi fu.

3\. Mypy and static typing experience in Python.

4\. React experience.

5\. Django experience.

6\. LoopBack experience.

7\. Angular experience.

8\. Static typing experience in other languages: Java, C++

9\. API design

10\. Rust experience

11\. A love of healthy food or fitness. Or both.

Shibboleths:
[https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/4ddf150fc4abdb1e9753...](https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/4ddf150fc4abdb1e9753d0e9d58d41d4)

Interested? Email jobs AT kettlebellkitchen.com. Please put [Hacker News] in
the subject line, _with_ the brackets. Maybe take a look at the shibboleths in
the link above and try answering a few.

------
dmarques1
Remote - We are a digital growth agency looking for a head of client success -
[https://www.indeedjobs.com/trident-growth-
partners/jobs/02ce...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/trident-growth-
partners/jobs/02ce2220f2653c3ead6e/_hl/en_US)

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for front- and back-end engineers and engineering managers
to help detect cancer faster and more accurately while paving the way toward
personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. A few days ago, I wrote
about what this means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, so we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but
early- and mid-career developers who have great software engineering chops can
find a great home here as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid
skills in python/django or similar to be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're delivering an
integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's first
artificial intelligence for the smart home. Check out our openings and join
the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few: -Platform/Back-End Software Engineers -Full Stack Engineers
-Platform Engineer (Go) -Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)
technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | C# Angular SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE |
40-65k € + bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
pot2mayo
Bitcraft | Frontend / backend engineer | Full Time Onsite | Tokyo, Japan

== About us ==

Bitcraft is a young company based in Tokyo, specialized in developing backend
solutions for console and mobile video games.

We also support our clients on the frontend development of games using common
game engines such as Unity3D or Unreal, as well as the creation of web-based
administration tools.

== Positions ==

We are looking for an enthusiastic and passionate developer to join our team.

Since technologies quickly evolve, we need someone motivated to keep up with
the flow and who is interested in learning new frameworks when something
exciting comes up.

We have server-oriented positions as well as client-side development
positions.

We offer you the opportunity to become a key member of our team with great
potential for career evolution.

Let's talk about what you want to do, or what you want to learn, and see what
is the best fit.

Speaking Japanese is not a requirement.

== Office ==

The office, located in central Tokyo (5 minutes walking distance from the
famous Shibuya crossing), is easy to access and in a pleasant area.

We also have a pretty awesome rooftop terrasse (see pictures on our website)
on which we like enjoy lunch and refreshing after-work beers.

== Projects ==

Just to give you an idea of the kind of project we work on, we completed the
development of Final Fantasy Explorers Force (
[http://www.ffexforce.jp](http://www.ffexforce.jp) ), a multi-player RPG game
on smartphone.

Bitcraft was in charge of the entire backend development as well as the
conception of administration and deployment tools required in production.

The game is only available in Japan at the moment.

== Links ==

■ Website: [https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/](https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/)

■ GitHub: [https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd](https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd)

■ Google+:
[https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp](https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp)

■ To apply: career@bitcraft.co.jp

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow,

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/e4d120db1](https://grnh.se/e4d120db1)

Senior Software Engineer- CDP (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/fd28fb141](https://grnh.se/fd28fb141)

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/3e162add1](https://grnh.se/3e162add1)

Senior Software Engineer - Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/07cd89111](https://grnh.se/07cd89111)

Senior JavaScript Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/9c6352881](https://grnh.se/9c6352881)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/827f4e141](https://grnh.se/827f4e141)

Software Engineer in Test (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/8b035f0d1](https://grnh.se/8b035f0d1)

Software Engineer- Device Graph (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1fe90e5b1](https://grnh.se/1fe90e5b1)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/5a5eadfe1](https://grnh.se/5a5eadfe1)

Senior UI Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/0893ece51](https://grnh.se/0893ece51)

UI Engineer (NYC): [https://grnh.se/4bcdb55a1](https://grnh.se/4bcdb55a1)

Software Engineer - Device Graph Access (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/892cccd81](https://grnh.se/892cccd81)

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. mabl provides automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We just closed our $20MM B
round [1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

We’re looking for senior UI/Ops/Mobile engineers familiar with the following
or similar tech [2]:

\- NoSQL persistence stores - DataStore/Firebase/S3/Redis

\- Managed scaling services -AppEngine/Cloud Functions

\- Container orchestration - Kubernetes/Helm/Docker/GKE

\- Streaming Pipelines - Apache Beam/DataFlow

\- CI/CD Tools - e.g. Jenkins/X/Codeship

\- Browsers/Extensions - knowledge of what makes browsers tick is a plus

\- React a plus

Our stack is built with Java 11, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [3]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://mabl.com/software-engineer-job](https://mabl.com/software-
engineer-job)

[3] [https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

------
karim
The Nylas Cloud APIs makes it an order of magnitude easier for companies to
add email, calendar, and contacts integrations to their applications. By being
at the core of business communication, scheduling, and contacts, we believe we
can shape the future of how people work.

Our team is roughly equal by identified gender (including engineering) and
focuses on creating an inclusive environment for all people. We welcome people
from all different backgrounds and currently employ startup founders, college
graduates from all over the country and the world, coding academy graduates,
and even a professional dancer from the San Francisco Ballet.

We are actively and regularly working with the entire team to shape our
culture in a conscious way to our ideal of empowerment, transparency, and
kindness.

We're looking for an experienced engineering manager to manage our San
Francisco based engineering team. This person will manage a team of engineers
split across multiple domains including but not limited to Product, Platform,
and Customers.

In this role, you will manage a team of 7-9 engineers. The Engineering manager
will report directly to the VP of Engineering. You will work alongside
engineering managers responsible for our New York office and Technical
Operations.

Responsibilities

* Communicate priorities clearly to engineers, and act as a liaison with business org to set clear and realistic expectations, and allow engineers to come up with ways to meet priorities

* Should provide support to engineers in terms of making sure they have what they need to be productive and successful.

* Hiring, disciplinary actions, and budget planning

* Always looking for ways to optimize and improve individual and team processes

* Not a project manager role

Requirements

* Previous experience managing multi-disciplinary engineering teams

* Excellent communicator

* Agile development experience

* Previously worked as an IC in a startup environment

* Experience debugging production systems

* Experience building high-performance distributed systems

Benefits and Perks

* [https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

To apply, send me an email at karim@nylas.com.

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Junior and Senior Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx is on a mission to fix communication in healthcare.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 1,300 practices that send over
23,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
chriskanan
PAIGE.ai | AI Engineers and Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

PAIGE.ai is a start-up using machine learning to make the world better. We
pair digitized pathology slides with clinical notes and our machine learning
algorithms to allow pathologists to diagnose cancer faster and more
accurately.

We're looking for AI Scientists and Engineers to join us. You'll be part of a
team of world-leading experts in machine learning, computer vision and
pathology. Recent graduates and PhD candidates who will defend soon are
welcome to apply!

Requirements for AI Scientist Role:

\- Highly motivated

\- PhD degree in computer science or related field

\- Publication record in venues such as CVPR, ICCV, NeurIPS, TPAMI, ICLR,
IJCV, MICCAI, etc.

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Requirements for AI Engineer Role:

\- Highly motivated

\- BS or MS in computer science or related field

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Key Responsibilities:

\- Work with our AI Scientists and Engineers to develop and assess deep neural
network models

\- Author top-tier journal and conference papers on your research at PAIGE.

\- Attend conferences to present your work.

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees. Learn more and apply at
[https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

Email me with any questions: chris.kanan@paige.ai

------
goldcaddy77
Indigo Agriculture | Senior GraphQL API Engineer, Senior React Engineer |
Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time |

Our mission is to improve farmer profitability while pulling chemicals out of
our food supply and making healthier food in the process. You can read about
Indigo's mission here:
[https://www.indigoag.com/about](https://www.indigoag.com/about)

More specifically for these roles: my team is building a Marketplace
([https://www.indigoag.com/indigo-
marketplace](https://www.indigoag.com/indigo-marketplace)) where farmers can
sell their crops direct to buyers without having to go through a middle-man,
who historically takes a good part of the profits and disincentivizes the
farmer from producing high-quality, sustainable crops since they all get mixed
together. In Indigo's Marketplace, farmers that product premium crops (Non-
gmo, Organic, low toxins) get a premium price. We're essentially building a
market like the Nasdaq, but with many more dimensions (different crops,
quality, selling windows), with heavy geographic components (buyers and
sellers need to be close) and a bunch of different pricing options (hedging,
futures, etc...), so there is no shortage of fun, complex problems to solve.

We use React, TypeScript and Apollo (GraphQL) on the front end and Node,
TypeScript and GraphQL on the back end. The combination of TypeScript on both
the front and back ends and GraphQL in the middle allows us to be type-safe
from the DB all the way to the web page where the data is bound. We're been
GraphQL since day one and are huge fans.

Please reach out to me directly at dcaddigan@indigoag.com or apply directly
via the links below. If you apply directly, write a note saying you're coming
from Hacker News.

* Senior GraphQL API Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/indigo/jobs/659135](https://boards.greenhouse.io/indigo/jobs/659135)

* Senior React Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/indigo/jobs/666210](https://boards.greenhouse.io/indigo/jobs/666210)

Also note that we have some remote contractors and our processes are set up to
handle full-time remote folks, we just haven't pulled the trigger on the right
person yet. If you'd need to be remote full-time and think you're a great
match for the position, please reach out!

------
svec
iRobot | Boston, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE | Software Engineers |
[https://www.irobot.com/](https://www.irobot.com/)

iRobot (maker of the Roomba, among other robots) is hiring many types of
software engineers for our Boston, MA and Pasadena, CA offices, including
robotics, computer vision, machine learning, Android, software test, embedded
linux, cloud, and more.

Check out all open positions at:
[https://irobot.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/iRobot](https://irobot.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/iRobot)

I've been at iRobot for just over 5 years and really like it. We're a bunch of
friendly people who enjoy working together to design practical robots.

Please email me with any questions at csvec at irobot.com.

------
jsomara
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Frontend Engineering | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/) | Citrine Informatics is building
the next-generation materials development platform from the ground up, using
the power of domain expertise, data, and machine learning to bring new
materials to market faster, and capture materials-enabled product value.

As part of the Front End Engineering team, you will be helping to design and
build the next generation application in Materials Science. You will be
creating a UX framework to empower scientists and engineers to discover,
experiment with and create the materials and products of the future. Using our
AI, scientists at Fortune 1000 companies have developed new materials that
enable improvements from longer battery life to more efficient solar
technology. Working in collaboration with our customers, we’re building the
next version of our UI - and we’re looking for talented engineers to help lead
the charge.

Open Positions:

Sr. Front End Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-frontend-software-
enginee...](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-frontend-software-engineer)

As a senior leader of our staff you will help drive both engineering and
software design as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team

Jr. Front End Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#junior-frontend-software-
enginee...](https://citrine.io/careers/#junior-frontend-software-engineer)

As a valued member of our world-class engineering team you will continue to
grow your technical abilities while contributing to our new platform in a
fast-paced and exciting environment.

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with:

Frontend: React, Jupyter Notebooks/Python, Node.js/Express,

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Mark (mcooper AT citrine DOT io) if you have any
questions.

------
greset
Appear Here | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.appearhere.co.uk](https://www.appearhere.co.uk)

We are a leading marketplace for short-term retail space, working with
everyone from industry leading brands to exciting start-ups.

The backend is Ruby and based on Ruby on Rails, backed by PostgreSQL. We also
use Algolia to power all our search-related features. The majority of our
frontend applications are written in React, and we enforce static types with
Flow (we plan to migrate to Typescript in 2019). Our entire infrastructure is
hosted on AWS, with a Kubernetes cluster to deploy our main applications and
services. CI/CD follow GitOps principles, and all our configurations and
pipelines are stored in git repositories on Github, and managed automatically
by Jenkins. For our data science projects, we use Python and Jupyter notebooks
wired up to Redshift and PostgreSQL. We also maintain our UI library called
Bloom to keep our designs consistent across the platform. We also run GraphQL
to expose our main api.

This is our new blog: [https://medium.com/appear-here-product-
engineering](https://medium.com/appear-here-product-engineering)

We are currently looking for:

* Backend Software Engineer - [https://appearhere.workable.com/j/6D4605599A](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/6D4605599A)

* Frontend Software Engineer - [https://appearhere.workable.com/j/4767AAD7B8](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/4767AAD7B8)

* Fullstack Software Engineer - [https://appearhere.workable.com/j/4F295B9A2C](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/4F295B9A2C)

* Product Designer - [https://appearhere.workable.com/j/A182E94B0F](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/A182E94B0F)

* Product Manager - [https://appearhere.workable.com/j/3A88FBD284](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/3A88FBD284)

* Data Scientist - [https://appearhere.workable.com/j/6B799EC221](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/6B799EC221)

I'm happy to answer any questions: gregorio.setti@appearhere.co.uk

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Remote | Part-time Seeking commission-only
independent sales agent to sell on-site training on IT and DevOps tools.

We deliver on-site training world-wide. Small classes (12 students max).
Expert instructors. Many satisfied clients.

Apply by emailing me at aleksey@verticalsysadmin.com

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Android Developer, iOS Developer, Front End Engineer, Technical
Project Manager, Director Software Engineering, Search Engineer, Data
Engineer, Quality Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Please contact me at eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions.

Director, Software Engineering:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3738ikwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3738ikwp)

Android Developer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3y48ikwR](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3y48ikwR)

iOS Developer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3G48ikwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3G48ikwZ)

Front End Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h38ikwz](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h38ikwz)

Technical Project Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3j38ikwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3j38ikwB)

Data Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3n48ikwG](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3n48ikwG)

Search Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p48ikwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p48ikwI)

Full Stack Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3M48ikw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3M48ikw5)

Quality Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3t48ikwM](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3t48ikwM)

------
mechpaul
Company - Microsoft

Position - Security Researchers (more on reverse engineering than development)
and Security Engineers (more development than reverse engineering)

Location - Redmond, WA

Positions - [https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/search-
results?rt=profes...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/search-
results?rt=professional&keywords=%23WDATPEPPRes)

We are the Windows Defender Team and we have many open positions for you to
apply to.

INTRODUCTION: Are you interested in radically improving the computer security?
Do you want to work on cutting edge malware analysis systems? Are you
committed to helping Microsoft customers keep their computer’s secure and
combating evolving malware threats? We are searching for a strong self-driven
Security Researcher for Mac OS Security Research Team. Our Research team is a
global team of antimalware researchers, advanced threat hunters, and agile
malware responders at the forefront of protecting Microsoft customers from
computer security threats. We are an industry leading threat research lab that
responds to customer issues with malware and use cutting edge antimalware
techniques to help keep our customers safe. If you are a technically strong
antimalware researcher who is passionate about having huge impact in the
security industry, we would love to talk to you!

 __We accept junior candidates, so please do not let the titles or years of
experience requirement dissuade you. __Send us your resume anyway.

If you have ANY of the following skills, we'd like to talk to you. Again, not
looking for all skills in one candidate - any of them!

\- Development skills with C, C++, C#, and scripting languages (PowerShell,
Python)

\- BS in Computer Science or equivalent

\- Experience with automatic classification and clustering solutions

\- Mac OS operating system internals

\- Mac development skills

\- Familiarity with debuggers, disassemblers, network protocols, file formats,
sandboxes, hardware/firmware internals

\- Proficiency with SQL, big data and machine learning, and statistical
algorithms

How to apply? - Contact me directly with your CV - paambros@microsoft.com .
Please mention HN in your subject line.

Citizenship/visa/security clearance? - No security clearance required.

ONSITE

------
nikhildaga
HIRING | REMOTE | FULL TIME Looking for Senior Software Engineer specialized
in React Native, GraphQL, Node and PostgreSQL.

You can read about the job and apply here:
[https://ideatostartup.org/join](https://ideatostartup.org/join)

------
dsnatochy
Poynt is looking for a full-stack Node.js/Ember.js engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/poynt/4f725e66-b445-4f8e-b0e6-64e7e340...](https://jobs.lever.co/poynt/4f725e66-b445-4f8e-b0e6-64e7e3406ab6)

------
syllableai
syllable.ai | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Email andrew@syllable.ai
Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable
healthcare companies to have a conversation with their customers and patients,
through text or voice. We are a well funded start up that moves fast. As
Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have ownership of large projects and the
ability to shape the product.

* Frontend: React, Redux, Webpack, React Native

* Backend: NodeJS, Python, Postgres, AWS, Docker

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer Silicon Valley competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Software Engineer - Data Platform, Principal
Software Engineer - Data Platform, Senior Software Engineer - Web Platform

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models. We have developed a product major
healthcare players want to buy and now need to turn it into something big that
will streamline how healthcare works, come help us build it out!

Principal/Software Engineer Data: We work mostly in Python and Scala. Main
technologies include Spark, TensorFlow, Airflow and Hadoop among others. We’re
always trying new things, and you will be part of making those decisions.
We’re looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw, often human-
entered data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide variety of
machine learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

Senior Software Engineer Web: We are building out a web platform for clients
to connect to our platform. This will be a clean-sheet ground-up build and we
are looking for someone who can lead that project. Eventually we will hire
more for this area, right now we’re looking for the first engineer to lay the
groundwork and build initial prototypes.

We need several engineers at 2-3 year and at senior/tech lead level.
Requirements for more senior positions shift more toward demonstrated ability
to architect and lead projects. In all cases though we look for independence,
a strong sense of craft, and solid technical skills.

General Process (based on candidate we make small tweaks):

1.) Phone screen for resume

2.) Short take-home problem

3.) Phone conversation about take-home

4.) Onsite with us

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, ~25 employees, growing in a field that really affects people's
lives. Diverse work environment with good, friendly people.

Please apply at
[https://lumiata.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://lumiata.bamboohr.com/jobs/) and
contact hr at lumiata.com with any questions.

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ React Native | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 7 million families worldwide and growing
fastly.

We’re looking for engineers that want to work in interesting problems around
adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and growing scaling/performance challenges with
millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
thelicx
Postmates | Backend Engineers | SF | ONSITE | Full-Time
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/postmates/jobs/1486667](https://boards.greenhouse.io/postmates/jobs/1486667)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Learn more about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

And check out our open roles!

\- Technical Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
mingodad
If you are going to apply look at this to have an idea of how privacy invasive
some advertiser here is.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19062963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19062963)

------
mjedrzejczyk
Early Warning | DevOps(AWS and on-prem), Big Data, and more | Phoenix, AZ |
ONSITE or REMOTE | $100k+ | FTE or CTH

In 2017, Early Warning transformed the P2P payments industry with Zelle.
247-million transactions and $75-billion later we are continuing to scale and
innovate rapidly. Come join one of the most INNOVATIVE FinTech companies in
Arizona which has also been rated as a top place to work in Phoenix Valley! We
have current opportunities for DevOps Engineering(cloud and on-prem),
Automation, Big Data, and Software Engineering. Early Warning offers a
friendly work environment, an excellent benefit package, and the chance to
work on the cutting edge of payments solutions!

Our teams work with technologies such as Chef, Terraform, Packer,
Kubernetes(soon!), Blockchain(soon too!), AWS, VMWare, and many many others.

More details on our positions can be found below. Postings are used for
multiple internal positions, so apply if anything interests you!

* DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ201847-1?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Sr-DevOps-Engineer_REQ2018742?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* Big Data Administrator - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ201847-1)

* Senior Big Data Software Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarnin...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Senior-Software-Engineer---Big-Data_REQ2018645?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

* All technical positions - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/0/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

~~~
mjedrzejczyk
Fix for broken links

* DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ2019101)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Sr-Dev-Ops-Engineer_REQ2018810)

* Big Data Administrator - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Team-Lead--DevOps_REQ2018826)

* Senior Big Data Software Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Software-Engineer_REQ2018622)

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Senior and mde-level Full-stack engineers | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time

[https://raise.me](https://raise.me)

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school and
community college students, based on academic, testing, extracurricular, and
real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners, and users in 1 of 2
high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-thousands of dollars
for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it educates students
about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of our users are
first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income students.

We closed our Series B in 2018, bringing our total funding to around $30M. Our
investors include Salesforce Ventures, Chan-Zuckerberg Initiative, The Emerson
Collective, Teamworthy Ventures, and First Round, among others.

Here's some awesome press coverage about us: \-
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones) \-
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-
ba...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-backed-micro-
scholarship-startup-raises-15-million) \-
[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-
gets-15m-to-...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-gets-15m-to-
help-students-cut-college-costs-if-they-do-well-in-school)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company still, with a
12-person engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits
(including a dog-friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at bkudria@raise.me. Our jobs
listing page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
Geeflow
re-lounge | Freiburg, Germany | ONSITE | UX Designers & Developers

re-lounge creates websites and web applications for clients. With us, you can
experience a wide range of exciting projects: Websites, intranets, business
tools, e-learning platforms, interfaces for exhibits and more. Our clients
range from multinational enterprises to local SMEs, so there is always a fresh
influx of challenging projects.

We have open positions for all experience levels and throughout the whole
stack:

* UX Designers

* Frontend Developers

* Backend Developers

... and combinations thereof.

[https://karriere.re-lounge.com/](https://karriere.re-lounge.com/)

------
earlhathaway
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | $120k - $170k + 0.25%
- %1 | ONSITE

DataGrail provides privacy as a service.

Our users are Chief Privacy Officers, Data Protection Officers, or GCs inside
our customers. We build software to enable our customers to fulfill data
access, data deletions, and opt outs as required by the EU Privacy Law (GDPR)
and the new California privacy bill (CCPA).

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer. But the reality is
many departments within organizations are not well-equipped to comply, so
we're trying to help make that a more seamless process. In doing so, we think
this will help give users more control over their personal data.

We have paying customers and have recently raised $4.2m.

Our stack:

* aws (codedeploy, elasticbeanstalk, rds, lambda, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, go

* postgres, redis, s3

Looking for 3+ yrs exp for software engineer and 5+ yrs exp for a senior
software engineer.

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email my co-founder Ignacio, who runs eng: iz|at|datagrail.io

(Or you can email me, but I run product not eng. earl at the obvious domain.
There, I hope that beats regexes)

------
allplantsjp
allplants -
[https://allplants.com/pages/careers](https://allplants.com/pages/careers) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Founded in 2016 by food-lovers
and serial entrepreneurs JP and Alex, allplants is an award-winning planet-
positive food brand, and VC-backed B-Corp with approx. 60 employees on a
mission to build Earth’s most forward-thinking food company. We have openings
across product and engineering. Please contact james.p@allplants.com for more
details

------
cjsaenz
clearstreet.io | New York, New York | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Lead Product Engineer | ONSITE |

At Clear Street, we are modernizing every aspect of institutional finance,
archaic industry segments left behind in the fintech revolution of the last
decade. We’re using our background in building cutting-edge systems and
combining it with our in-depth knowledge of the business’s inner workings. Our
result is clear; we're creating elegant and robust user experiences while
simplifying and optimizing their workflows. We connect our users with the
modern technologies already interfacing with every other facet of their
trading business.

We're looking to hire: -Backend Engineers (Work closely with our engineering
team, using a wide range of technologies to build services, simple API
interfaces, and custom tools.)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495020](https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495020)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495033](https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495033)

-Frontend Engineers (Design and implement new UI/UX features, while working closely with a passionate and collaborative team of engineers.) [https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495025](https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495025)

-Lead Product Engineer (Lead the design and implementation of our UI/UX, while working closely with a passionate and collaborative team of engineers.) [https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495034](https://boards.greenhouse.io/clearstreet/jobs/1495034)

-More roles on the website (Operations Data Analyst, Operations Engineer) [https://clearstreet.io/careers](https://clearstreet.io/careers)

Tech Stack: - Golang, JS, React/Redux, Python, Kafka, Kubernetes, Docker,
Terraform, microservice architecture, etc.

If you are interested in reaching out and exploring any other options please
email careers@clearstreet.io

------
athreya86
1 point by athreya86 4 months ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(October 2018)

eBay | Backend Software Engineer | San Jose CA | FULL TIME, ONSITE eBay's
transaction risk team is looking for backend software engineers at all levels.
We have multiple positions open. As part of this team, you will be working on
products that handle payment risk processes at eBay - both the new Adyen
integration as well as the existing Paypal integration. This is an high impact
position with lots of opportunity to grow.

Technologies: Java, Jersey based REST services, Spring batch based batch jobs,
Event/Messaging systems

Tools: Git, Maven, Jenkins

Datastores: Oracle, Mongodb, Elastic search, Hadoop, Teradata

I'm a PD from this team. Shoot me an email at baathreya @ ebay . com

------
bjmjackson
allplants | London, UK (On-site) | Permanent | Full-time |
[https://allplants.com/pages/careers](https://allplants.com/pages/careers)

Founded in 2016 by food-lovers and serial entrepreneurs JP and Alex, allplants
is an award-winning planet-positive food brand, and VC-backed B-Corp with
approx. 60 employees on a mission to build Earth’s most forward-thinking food
company.

We have openings across product and engineering.

Please contact james.p@allplants.com for more details.

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | ONSITE in San Francisco, Vienna (Austria), Austin,
Toronto (Canada) | Sr. Software Engineers

Sentry is open-source error tracking for modern software development.
Originally born out of a passion for open source, Sentry has quickly grown
into one of the world’s most widely-used developer tools, monitoring more than
a billion exceptions per day from almost 1 million developers at some of the
internet's most loved products (Dropbox, Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox
Live, and many more). Things we care about: making your life easier, open
source, diversity and inclusion, mentorship, and non-basic swag
([https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0)).

If you're interested in learning more about our roles (and not just trying to
get your hands on our dope leggings), we'd love to hear from you!

Check out [https://sentry.io/jobs](https://sentry.io/jobs) if any of the below
sound interesting.

Tech Stack: Python, Javascript (or similar dynamic programming languages (e.g.
Ruby, PHP), Rust, Riak, Rust, PostgreSQL, Redis, Riak, Spark, Kafka/Kinesis,
BigQuery, Redshift, SQL, Airflow

Sr. Full-Stack/Product Engineer in San Francisco OR Toronto (SF:
[https://sentry.io/careers/1514880/](https://sentry.io/careers/1514880/)
Toronto:
[https://sentry.io/careers/1493966/](https://sentry.io/careers/1493966/))

Sr. Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco OR Austin (Austin:
[https://sentry.io/careers/1405192/](https://sentry.io/careers/1405192/) San
Francisco:
[https://sentry.io/careers/716050/](https://sentry.io/careers/716050/))

Sr. Frontend Engineer in San Francisco
([https://sentry.io/careers/715092/](https://sentry.io/careers/715092/))

IT Lead
([https://sentry.io/careers/1258417/](https://sentry.io/careers/1258417/))

Software Engineer, Billing
([https://sentry.io/careers/1258340/](https://sentry.io/careers/1258340/))

------
helmg
Open Systems | Systems / DevOps Engineers, Full Stack Engineers | Zurich,
Switzerland | ONSITE | Fulltime | www.open.ch

In close collaboration with all engineers of the development department and
product owners, you develop components of our managed security services. You
ensure that these components and systems around the world can be configured,
operated and monitored in a highly scalable manner. As part of the Mission
Control team, you share operational duties with your colleagues.

Do you have existing know-how or a high motivation to acquire new knowledge in
the following areas:

\- Internet protocols (TCP/IP, HTTP, SSL, SMTP, DNS)

\- Knowledge of network security concepts and practices

\- UNIX/Linux

\- Experience in software engineering with programming languages (e.g. golang,
C, C++) and scripting languages (e.g. Bash, Python, Perl)

Are you ready to face the challenge of extending and improving our fully
managed secure SD-WAN, apply for our Systems / DevOps Engineer positions:

[https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=42](https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=42)

Do you have existing know-how or a high motivation to acquire new knowledge in
the following areas:

\- Experience in web application development on the client side (JavaScript,
CSS3, HTML5, React) and the server side (Java, Spring)

\- Familiarity with SQL and relational databases

\- Basic knowledge of build and deployment environments (Atlassian Bamboo,
Maven, Tomcat)

Are you ready to face the challenge of making IT security visible,
understandable and beautiful, apply for our Full Stack Web Application
Engineer positions:

[https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=111](https://opench.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=111)

You will join one of our small development teams that work with agile methods.
The team will rely on you to focus on its goals and efforts as a team player
while being able to work independently. At Open Systems we are passionate
about what we do. We work in an environment in which innovative solutions,
rapid development cycles, creativity and open communication are practiced and
continuously fostered. The pursuit of technical advancement is at the center
of our attention. You will be based at our office in Zurich (Switzerland) and
will get the opportunity to work out of our office in Redwood City (US) for a
few months.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers)

We provide a platform that lets anyone create, host and sell courses online,
we have over 15 million students and well over 250k instructors on the
platform. We had over $90m in courses sold in 2017, up from $30m in 2016, with
2018 ending over $170m. We are a team of 85 with an Eng/Product org of 35. We
are hiring across the board with a focus on Backend (RoR), Frontend
(React/Typescript), our first dedicated DevOps Engineer.

Senior Software Engineers (Ruby on Rails preferred):
[https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8-2199d4907754)

Senior Frontend Engineers (React/Typescript) : [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=430bf544-d9ba-4978-b764...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=430bf544-d9ba-4978-b764-fc883da5a103)

DevOps Engineer: [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=cfacd02a-32d6-42af-9080...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=cfacd02a-32d6-42af-9080-c4d7ebfa278a)

Engineering Manager: [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=052d531c-6803-4229-9165...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=052d531c-6803-4229-9165-137228230997)

Backend Payments Engineer : [https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=7b6ea829-98e5-4f81-8176...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=7b6ea829-98e5-4f81-8176-3a3efcbe6c82)

I can honestly say it’s the best place I’ve ever worked. I’m the CTO here, hit
me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

Check out our stack and a bit about what it’s like to work here on this post
about How We Code at Teachable: [https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-
teachable-ff4285...](https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-
ff42859a9164) and read up on our growth in this post on our path to a $15M
Annual Run Rate: [https://medium.com/teachable/scaling-teachable-part-2-our-
jo...](https://medium.com/teachable/scaling-teachable-part-2-our-journey-
to-a-15m-run-rate-a9305d772e5e)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Francisco | onsite | full-time

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Primarily looking
for a firmware engineer (or phone hackers), an ML engineer, and a full stack
engineer.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
tylerlubeck
SurveyMonkey | Senior SRE | San Mateo, CA | Fulltime | Onsite

We're hiring a Senior SRE to work on our Transit team. The Transit team is
responsible for the infrastructure relating to the transit of data - this
includes caching, messaging, queueing, and application routing (nginx). We're
slowly transitioning to be more of a "tier one" team, which means that we'll
be responsible for those systems and more - service discovery, site
performance, and more.

We're looking for someone to help us maintain these systems and, possibly more
importantly, determine the right path for an AWS migration. One of my favorite
parts of this job is that we get to work incredibly closely with engineering
teams to help them choose the right tools for the job, and then help them
implement their use cases around those tools. Our ideal applicant doesn't
necessarily have experience with any of these tools, but they do have general
ops and/or application engineering experience and are willing and excited to
learn the other side. Ideally you're also excited to mentor - a big component
of this job is working with engineering teams and helping them build with the
infrastructure in mind.

I find the best way to explain our team is to share some of the problems we've
been working on:

# Redis Performance For legacy reasons, we're running multiple instances of
redis on a single VM. They've recently started clobbering each other in
competition for disk i/o. We've been working on various projects to migrate to
new hardware, split the multiple instances to different VMs, and reduce or
remove the usage of redis entirely.

# Site Routing As we move more services to AWS, we've had some complications
with how we route web requests. How can we ensure the same routing
expectations are met in AWS as they are in our on-prem datacenter without
massively increasing our operational burden, and having multiple different
systems performing the same task in different datacenters?

# Network Traffic Reduction Or, as we've taken to calling it, "the service
call diet". This is primarily manifesting as a change in how we make use of
our caching systems (other than redis). Some of our services make hundreds of
calls to memcache for a single request. This means that any sort of network
latency can be magnified 100x over. We've been working with engineering teams
to provide caching best practices and to build out a new internal caching
library to simplify and abstract our caching infrastructure.

If this sounds like something you'd be interested in, please email me at
tylerl@surveymonkey.com. Come help us build this team!

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/7014ee9c-2c41-4817-80eb-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/7014ee9c-2c41-4817-80eb-
eb3af6147f95?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Fullstack Engineer (PHP/React) for Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/90bfd77e-1dc8-4549-a487-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/90bfd77e-1dc8-4549-a487-d9c710a349b7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/501635a6-2bc2-4d89-a139-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/501635a6-2bc2-4d89-a139-9d8d749e9e74?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Engineering Manager - System Administration and Help Desk:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/63796b34-d1d6-4d05-9988-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/63796b34-d1d6-4d05-9988-140658ac40f5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b99cd948fbcd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

------
dhineshns
rewardStyle | Software Engineer, Data Engineer | Full-time onsite | Dallas, TX

Since 2011, rewardStyle has fueled the arrival of a new influence on the
retail industry: professional content creators. By providing the innovative
technologies, strategic consultancy and partnerships necessary to empower a
global army of 13,000 premium content creators, rewardStyle is making a
tangible impact on global e-commerce sales.

Honored as one of the 50 Most Innovative Companies in the World by Fast
Company, rewardStyle has redirected the style publishing industry and
contributed to the professionalization and financial independence of thousands
of influencers worldwide, enabling them to earn meaningful revenue on their
digital content, ultimately empowering them to create and grow small
businesses into international brands.

We are looking for Software Engineers and Senior Software Engineers.

Technologies we work with : Golang, Python, AWS, Spark.

Career page :
[https://www.rewardstyle.com/about/careers/](https://www.rewardstyle.com/about/careers/)
Also you can email me at : dhinesh.nakkeerar@rewardstyle.com

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [https://www.aurorasolar.com/](https://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time & INTERN | VISA | Senior Frontend
Engineer

TL;DR: Enjoy building complex web apps using WebAssembly, JS and WebGL to
create an amazing CAD experience in a browser? Cool, so do we. Watch this to
get a feel for how the app looks like today:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidOVwueS-k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidOVwueS-k)

print_job_posting --verbose

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.
Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner's
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this in a short time and without having to leave their office,
Aurora helps to reduce the cost of solar installations and make solar energy
more widely available.

Apply here:
[https://www.aurorasolar.com/careers](https://www.aurorasolar.com/careers)

Frontend: Ember, Coffee/Javascript/ES6, WebGL, WebAssembly

Backend: Python, Ruby on Rails, C++, Go, Postgres

If you're interested in working with us please apply online, mention you're
from HN and let us know what you've been working on lately. If you have any
questions before applying, email me directly at mklocker@aurorasolar.com.

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco | $120k - $170k + 0.25%
- %1 | ONSITE

We're building integrations into dozens of SaaS/PaaS to make it easier for
companies to fulfill data access, data deletions and opt outs as required by
the GDPR and/or the new California privacy bill (CCPA).

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer. But the reality is
many departments within organizations are not well-equipped to comply, so
we're helping to make that a more seamless process. In doing so, we think this
will help give users more control over their personal data.

We have paying customers and have recently raised $4.2m.

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codedeploy, elasticbeanstalk, rds, lambda, kinesis, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, go, react

* postgres, redis, s3

Looking for 3+ yrs exp for software engineer and 5+ yrs exp for a senior
software engineer.

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email me (co-founder & cto): iz|at|datagrail.io

------
AbstractAirways
Reddit | Multiple Position | Full-Time | New York

Reddit is hiring engineers in ads quality for our brand-new NYC office! We're
looking for machine learning and backend engineers, both junior and senior.

The ads quality team is responsible for all the machine learning that powers
our ads backend, as well as the inference and ML serving infrastructure.

Our backend is in flux, but we're using: Spark and Scala on AWS for machine
learning, as well as BigQuery on GCP for analysis. Our ads serving stack is
written in go and runs on AWS.

If you're interested shoot us an email at jobs+hn@reddit.com

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. And this year, we've overdone
ourselves, because as you might have heard, we're doing a Super Bowl
commercial. Crazy, right? That's not even the best part. We've made the
world's first music video you can expense. Check out
[https://www.expensifythis.com](https://www.expensifythis.com) to enter the
Expensify This contest and watch the full music video.

We have ~130 employees, are self-managed (no VC control), are extremely
profitable, and are working to buy back all shares to become 100% employee
owned, intending to create liquidity through internal buyback programs and
eventual dividends. As an equal member of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
apu
Dropbox | Machine Learning Engineer | New York City, NY (SF and Seattle also
possible) | Onsite, full-time

Dropbox is used by over half a billion people to share knowledge and
coordinate work in organizations large and small. Our Machine Learning (ML)
team is working on a variety of applications to make this process much easier
and reduce the “work about work” that consumes a large part of many people’s
days.

From images and videos to documents and audio (in every language!), we tackle
it all. We leverage the full range of classic & modern ML techniques (whatever
a problem calls for), including {semi,un,}supervised learning, deep learning
of all flavors (from CNNs to LSTMs and beyond), and online/interactive
learning.

Our current focus is on a set of features we’re calling DBXi (for
intelligence); see this blog post for more details about our vision:
[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2018/09/machine-
intelligence-...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2018/09/machine-intelligence-
at-dropbox-an-update-from-our-dbxi-team/)

This involves investments into a number of different areas, including deep
understanding of many different content types, extracting and representing
knowledge to build connections between items, and analyzing file activity and
hierarchies — at scale! — to help keep teams more organized and individuals
more focused on the work that really matters.

We're looking for people with either academic or practical backgrounds in
machine learning, ideally with experience in natural language understanding,
information retrieval, or knowledge extraction. We’re growing an ML team
within our NYC office and looking for both ML engineers and a NYC-based
manager for this team. In addition, we also have openings in our existing ML
teams in San Francisco/Bay Area and Seattle as well.

Responsibilities:

\- Work within the Machine Learning Team to prototype, design, code, train,
test, deploy, and iterate on large scale machine learning systems.

\- Build delightful products and experiences for millions, while working
alongside an excellent, cross-functional team across Engineering, Product and
Design.

\- Help shape the direction of machine learning and artificial intelligence at
Dropbox.

Benefits and Perks:

\- Having tremendous impact on products used by hundreds of millions of people
around the world

\- Working with a highly skilled and experienced ML team with backgrounds in
industry & academia, across many different fields

\- Market competitive total compensation package

\- Comprehensive medical, dental, & vision insurance coverage

\- 401k + company match

\- Generous vacation & volunteer policy

\- Free Dropbox space for your friends and family :-)

Please reach out to me to apply, or even just to chat/ask a question! (Contact
info in my profile.)

------
3Shape
3Shape| C# developer, Cloud, 3D algorithms, Machine learning | Cph, Denmark |
Full-time | Onsite

3Shape creates 3D scanning and CAD/CAM software solutions. Innovative
technology that enable dental professionals to treat more people, more
effectively and with improved care. In 3Shape, we believe in team autonomy and
you will find a highly dynamic, informal work environment, skilled and
passionate colleagues that will daily challenge and support you and that are
looking forward to being challenged back. Together, we are going to build the
future of digital dentistry and we’ll have fun in doing so!

We are hiring:

An experienced Software Developer for 3D Application Development who will join
a skilled and motivated team, currently building next generation software for
orthodontic treatments. The new application will allow faster, more automated
and more predictable treatment of patients, it will help orthodontists to
digitalize their workflows, enabling them to offer better and cheaper
treatments, ultimately improving patient care. Young and international, the
team is passionate about, and regularly work with, a wide range of
technologies, from deep learning to realistic shaders, and it strives, through
continuous improvements, to honor best-practices of agile software development
processes:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2236843/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2236843/111446)

A Senior software developer for Cloud Solutions who will take part in
continuous adaption of our architecture and provide sparring with other
developers. You will join a team of highly skilled colleagues using agile
development processes, developing using the latest technologies. You can take
the lead of complex tasks involving many stakeholders. You naturally
investigate and promote good design practices and architecture principles. You
develop applications, tools, services, automated infrastructure setup and
automated test, tools, web services and databases, using a.o. C#/.NET, GIT,
PowerShell, SQL and Azure, and if needed are not afraid of dissecting legacy
Delphi code for inspiration when writing new C# code:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2239829/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2239829/111446)

An ambitious software developer with experience with Deep Learning theory and
application. The dental field of Orthodontics is rapidly being revolutionized
these years, and 3Shape has been a major player for several years – but to
keep pushing the limits of our Orthodontic products, we are exploring Deep
Learning methods for analyzing large amounts of medical (dentistry) data –
pushing a field which traditionally has looked at 2D images to 3D scan data.
We are now looking to expand our existing software teams working with
Orthodontic 3D software with resources focusing on integrating Deep Learning
technologies into our new and existing products:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2226301/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2226301/111446)

Get to know more about our Engineering team:
[https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw](https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw)

And meet Jesper Lomborg Manigoff, Vice President for R&D Software Development,
who explains how curiosity drives our development:
[https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4](https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4)

------
suchitha
Intern

------
susan_truss
Truss | Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Delivery Manager, Product
Manager, User Experience Designer | San Francisco or DISTRIBUTED|
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Infrastructure Engineers, Product Managers, and
Delivery Managers

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Sr. Software Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sse-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sse-
hn)

Sr. Infrastructure Engineer -> h[http://bit.ly/truss-sie-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sie-hn)

Infrastructure Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-ie-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-ie-
hn)

Sr. Product Manager -> [http://bit.ly/truss-spm-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-spm-
hn)

Delivery Manager/Project Manager, GovTech -> [http://bit.ly/truss-dm-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-dm-hn)

------
akshipley88
INTERCOM | Dublin (Ireland), London (UK) and San Francisco (USA) Full Time |
ONSITE | SaaS |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

\- PRINCIPAL SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SF)
[https://grnh.se/f44555431](https://grnh.se/f44555431)

Intercom builds a suite of messaging-first products and we ship fast. We are
looking for Principal Engineers in our San Francisco and London offices, to
lead groups of high-performing teams that fuel our growth. Our teams in San
Francisco build and maintain our Messenger (our flagship product) our go-to-
market expertise, and our on-boarding experiences, ensuring new customers are
set up for success when they start using Intercom. Principal engineers are our
strongest technical leaders, and work on our hardest problems. They work as
force multipliers for teams of engineers and provide engineering org wide
leadership

\- SENIOR FRONT END DEVELOPER (SF)
[https://grnh.se/c726dde51](https://grnh.se/c726dde51) Do you cringe when a
CSS animation is janky? … open up an inspector to see how a site has
implemented a particular effect? … check your work in browsers besides Chrome?
... enjoy crafting pixel perfect performant webpages? If so, you’re in the
right place.

We’re looking for a developer to join our team, and lead the charge to build
amazing landing and marketing pages that tell the world about our products,
features, people, and more. You will collaborate on a team of designers,
developers, marketers, and more to transform ideas into unique, human
experiences for current and future customers of Intercom. Our team creates
award-winning sites that are shared widely and often featured on sites like
Product Hunt and Hacker News. Check out our Brand Studio here.

\- SENIOR SYSTEMS ENGINEER (DEVOPS) (DUB)
[https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41](https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41) We're also hiring
engineers in Dublin and London to work on our product and build message
delivery rules and composer, our app framework or our database models and user
storage, to name a few. Our devops and security teams are busy ensuring
scalability and security of our infrastructure. ABOUT US: We're a $1.3+
billion company, nearly 600 people and over 25k+ customers including
Microsoft, Spotify, Stripe, Airbnb, Hootsuite, Yahoo, and over 500M monthly
conversations sent on our platform reaching over a billion people worldwide.

TECH: Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL,
MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our storage. Our web messenger is
built on React. Questions? Want a chat? Get in touch at ewa@intercom.com or
check out our blog:
[https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/category/engineering/)

------
catalog_dna_swa
CATALOG | Data Storage in DNA | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | San
Francisco, CA; Boston, MA | REMOTE OK | arodenius@catalogdna.com |
[https://catalogdna.com](https://catalogdna.com) |
[https://youtu.be/IiPvJfbq2No](https://youtu.be/IiPvJfbq2No)

CATALOG is creating the future of large-scale data storage using DNA. We are
backed by leading venture capital firms, including NEA, OS Fund, and AME Cloud
Ventures, and we are collaborating with top technology companies and
government agencies. Our mission is to create and deploy the most reliable,
cost-effective, and space-efficient storage medium the world has ever seen.

Stack:

* nodejs, Python, C, React

* GraphQL

* 0MQ

* Postgres

* Scala or Go (future)

Potential areas of focus include:

* Building scalable data organization systems

* Ensuring very high data integrity in transit

* Integrating with external workflows using modular, secure interfaces

We currently use Node and Python for early iterative development and C for
high-performance portions of our stack, but will transition core services to
other languages as we see fit; Scala and Go are likely candidates in the next
year. We value diversity highly, as we believe it leads to better solutions
more quickly, and seek candidates who will help build that into a robust
development culture.

What you want:

* Dynamic sets of difficult problems

* Creative freedom

* Responsibility

* Learning as part of your job

Your responsibilities:

* Develop services

* Review code

* Proactively, transparently address needs

What we need:

* Clear interpersonal communication

* Dedication

* Empathy

* Experience balancing robustness and rapid iteration

* Someone who learns quickly

* Diverse problem-solving approaches

* Someone who meets deadlines in the face of challenges

* Experience with Node.js

What we want:

* 5+ years of experience

* Experience with Go or Scala

* Project leadership experience

* Experience with massive amounts of data

* Experience with data reliability

* Experience with search and indexing

To apply, send your resume or LinkedIn profile to arodenius@catalogdna.com.

------
a_ellis
Quora | {ML, ML infrastructure} {Engineer, Engineering Manager} | Mountain
View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are a web-scale
Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about anything and
share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection, etc. Within the past few months we released a large question
sincerity dataset [1], improved our statistical tests for ratio metrics [2],
and introduced a new feature that allows people to curate collections and form
communities around shared interests and tastes [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

ML engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8e4d5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae6cb9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

You can apply online at one of the links above and mention my HN user name. Or
email my HN username, with the underscore removed, at quora.com.

[1] [https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-
com...](https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-competition-
Question-Sincerity)

[2] [https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-
Ratio-M...](https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-Ratio-
Metrics)

[3] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-
Spaces](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Spaces)

------
joeinSFO
Tally | San Francisco, CA & Vancouver, BC | Salary range: $135K - $195K +
equity | Onsite - Full-time | Multiple Positions | www.meettally.com/careers
Tally helps people overcome credit card debt. Currently at Series B with $42MM
in funding, Tally is the first automated debt manager for consumers. Tally's
vision is to automate consumers' whole financial lives, starting with
America's $1 trillion credit card debt.

-> Engineering Manager, Mobile - We’re looking for a proactive leader who is passionate about scaling with both local and international teams through their career development. This person would not only be ingrained in the technical side of what we do, but work as a cross functional leader for both Business and Product teams.([https://jobs.lever.co/tally/7f6ab557-f174-4e92-9fa5-583f8499...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/7f6ab557-f174-4e92-9fa5-583f84995933))

-> iOS Engineer - You’ll have broad ownership: strategically driving building processes, tooling, and technical architecture. We’re a mostly Objective-C code base but moving to swift and are excited to integrate the latest frameworks. ([https://jobs.lever.co/tally/f0a28b54-9a7d-4876-952e-6eb7c947...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/f0a28b54-9a7d-4876-952e-6eb7c947ea01))

-> System Operations Engineer - Tally’s System Operations team uses an infrastructure-as-code approach to scale & manage our various environments. Core Technologies: Scala, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Redis, Puppet, Terraform, Datadog in addition to various AWS services such as EC2, RDS, EMR, ECS, Redshift etc.([https://jobs.lever.co/tally/961de8b9-7ccc-4e1b-8603-5b3d5b94...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/961de8b9-7ccc-4e1b-8603-5b3d5b94c409))

-> Senior Platform Engineer - You'll build a scalable architecture that simultaneously supports a seamless consumer experience and Tally's core financial systems. Our technology uses Scala-at-large to build discreet services and servers to make credit card automation look simple. Functional programming experience a plus (Scala, F#, Java 8 lambda functions, Frege, Haskell, Clojure, OCaml, Erlang, Lisp, Elixir). [https://jobs.lever.co/tally/4f6b044f-9110-4d2e-bbb5-ba7cea27...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/4f6b044f-9110-4d2e-bbb5-ba7cea2700ac)

-> Senior Data Engineer - You'll architect, build and scale our data pipeline from the ground up, bringing transparency to all aspects of our business. Core Technologies: Spark, Scala, Python, Airflow, EMR, ECS [https://jobs.lever.co/tally/c928ed33-7094-4d64-aeec-90be4671...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/c928ed33-7094-4d64-aeec-90be467148ad)

Articles:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/kristinstoller/2018/08/13/tally...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/kristinstoller/2018/08/13/tally-
app-raises-42m-launches-robo-advisor-to-manage-americans-credit-card-
debt/#a495b67692da) [https://www.businessinsider.com/how-does-tally-app-
work](https://www.businessinsider.com/how-does-tally-app-work)

Apply directly to our Head of People: joe@meettally.com

------
sjhale
Click Travel | Birmingham, UK or Remote (UK) | Remote or Onsite |
[https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/engineering](https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/engineering)

Click Travel is one the UK’s fastest-growing tech companies - committed to
improving the business travel experience. We know that the secret behind our
market leading tech and customer service, is our people. So we take an equally
fresh and inspiring approach to building a working environment that engages
and motivates our staff to deliver a truly exceptional product and standard of
service. It’s what makes us one of the ‘Times Top 100 Companies to Work For’
for 6 years running and gives you the opportunity to join us in shaping the
future of business travel.

In Product Engineering at Click Travel, we work in cohesive, autonomous teams,
collaborating closely with stakeholders from across the business to develop
our own backlogs. We frequently ship quality code to production, delivering
value to our customers in a timely manner. If you’re looking for an exciting
place to work and an environment where you can really have an impact, then
this is the place to be!

Some open roles:

* Senior Software Engineer (Travel) [https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx...](https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=91528083-6176-41c2-a8e9-807f175aa522)

* Software Engineer (Back-end) [https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx...](https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=9f4c7029-c09e-45ec-9fdf-c630fa614797)

* Senior Software Engineer (Financial Reporting & Payments) [https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx...](https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=a5a25a63-8490-4358-96d7-cc749b1a9658)

* Senior Software Engineer (Back-end) [https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx...](https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=9e3414da-1363-4fe2-8bbd-09429faaadfb)

* Software Engineer (Full Stack) [https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx...](https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=adfae8f6-3259-4502-876f-59e966ffaff8)

* Software Engineer (Service Innovation) [https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx...](https://clicktravel.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=fdc17699-324d-4940-a974-42333e9498ad)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/](https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/)

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby! Examples of some of our current
openings include: * Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware
Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)) as
well as pentesters, both senior and junior. * We are looking for experienced
DFIR hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF.
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)) *
Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)). *
Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)) If
you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our: Blog
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-events/b...))
Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)) Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login)) If
you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan..). or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com. We'd
love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

------
simberg-cscs
Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) | Scientific Software Developer |
Zurich/Lugano, Switzerland | Onsite | Full-time

The Swiss National Supercomputing Centre (CSCS) is operated by ETH Zurich and
develops and provides key supercomputing capabilities required to solve
important problems in science and society.

The Scientific Software and Libraries group at CSCS is looking for developers
who love writing stable, performance-portable, scientific software for the
latest HPC systems. We have multiple open positions in both Zurich and Lugano.
Your work will involve long term projects in either close collaboration with a
scientific collaborator, or in a small internal team working on software for
use across multiple projects. Some examples of projects you might work on are:

\- Template meta-programming and domain specific languages to accelerate
climate and weather codes on accelerated architectures

\- Quantum chemical and material science applications used for the prediction
of novel materials

\- Optimising and wrapping sparse linear algebra and mesh codes for our finite
element and finite volume users

\- Combining low-level optimization with task-based parallelism at extreme
scale to perform fast linear algebra on the world's largest systems

\- Communication-avoiding parallel algorithms

Our projects are open source whenever possible. Here are some of the projects
we develop and contribute to: [https://github.com/arbor-
sim/arbor](https://github.com/arbor-sim/arbor),
[https://github.com/electronic-
structure/SIRIUS](https://github.com/electronic-structure/SIRIUS),
[https://github.com/STEllAR-GROUP/hpx](https://github.com/STEllAR-GROUP/hpx).
Also have a look at the profiles of some of our team members:
[https://github.com/bcumming/](https://github.com/bcumming/),
[https://github.com/biddisco/](https://github.com/biddisco/),
[https://github.com/halfflat/](https://github.com/halfflat/),
[https://github.com/havogt/](https://github.com/havogt/),
[https://github.com/msimberg/](https://github.com/msimberg/),
[https://github.com/noraabiakar/](https://github.com/noraabiakar/).

We require you to have great C++ skills and a master in computer science,
computational science, mathematics or natural sciences. Ideally you would also
have experience in one or more of the following:

\- Materials science, weather and climate, or linear algebra \- Development of
numerical or scientific simulation software \- Development of GPU-accelerated
applications using CUDA or ROCm \- Release management \- Performance modeling

Tell us what project catches your eye and and why you'd be the right candidate
in your application: [https://emea2.softfactors.com/job-opening/rgum-
ZPX9izjHtrEbP...](https://emea2.softfactors.com/job-opening/rgum-
ZPX9izjHtrEbPiI7Mp#/?lang=en&mw_source=hackernews). Due to the migration
regulations in Switzerland the process for non-EU residents is more
challenging.

------
HannaTalend
1) Senior Security Architect| Talend | Onsite | Paris, France or Nantes,
France or Bonn, Germany |
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=okyW7fwF&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=okyW7fwF&s=HackerNews)

We are looking for a skilled Senior Security Architect to join our Architect
team based. Part of the R&D Department, you will work closely with the
Development team and the Cloud Operations team on all aspects of Software
Development and SaaS Operations related security.

What we need from you:

* Detailed technical knowledge of techniques, standards and state-of-the-art capabilities for authentication and authorization, applied cryptography, security vulnerabilities, and remediation;

* Experience in Security Architecture;

* Adequate knowledge of web related technologies (Web applications, Web Services, Service Oriented Architectures) and of network/web related protocols;

* Experience in Cloud / Network security, ideally also practical experience in this area with AWS;

* Awareness of privacy and confidentiality legislation;

2) Data Security Engineer| Talend | Onsite | Paris, France or Nantes, France
or Bonn, Germany |
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNf36fwV&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNf36fwV&s=HackerNews)

Talend is looking for a Data Security Engineer to join our growing
Architecture team. In this role, you’ll be responsible for the security of our
Talend Cloud service and will work with the SRE team to develop critical
frameworks that control access to production systems, encrypt sensitive data
and create audit trails.

What we need from you: * Experience in Security Engineering;

* Experience in Cloud / Network security, ideally also practical experience in this area with AWS;

* Experience in Python

3) Backend Developer Cloud Platform Services| Talend | Onsite | Nantes, France
|
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJd28fwQ&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJd28fwQ&s=HackerNews)

To support our growth, we are recruiting a Backend Developer for our Cloud
Platform Services team in Nantes. As a Backend Developer, you will be
responsible for designing, implementing, testing, and deploying a data
processing infrastructure that is fault tolerant and scalable to support
multiple Talend Products

What we need from you:

* Professional experience in Java Programming with RESTful, Message-/Event-Driven technologies, Multi-threaded applications

* Understanding of distributed and cloud computing, incl. deployment related experience (incl. Docker, AWS)

* Experience working in Agile/Iterative/Scrum development experience

What we offer you:

* Join a passionate team and work with the latest technologies (AWS, CloudFormation, K8s, Terraform, GCP to name a few)

* A challenging but rewarding environment with international scope

* Top modern offices with ideal locations

* Regular team events and company celebrations, as well as free drinks and fruits

For more information please send an email to hwuelfing@talend.com.

Best regards, Hanna

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | Deep Learning Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing
technology for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open
source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework
Chainer: [https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs, and we are expanding it further using our
own custom DL chip MN-Core in 2020: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212). Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisors are Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley), Takeo Igarashi (the University of Tokyo) and Kenji
Fukumizu (Institute of Statistical Mathematics). We continuously publish at
top conferences like ICRA, ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, UIST,
etc. Learn more about our research activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge deep learning applications in many industries.
Find out more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | SF + Seattle | $120k+ | First 5 engineers:
commensurate equity | ONSITE, Full Time

The ideal candidate has a master/phd in systems, compilers, programming
languages, or distributed systems; but never gets to use it in their day job.
Synthetic Minds will allow you to leverage your technical chops.

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. We have a system in production that reads/writes smart contracts
in Ethereum's Solidity language, and we use it to ensure our customer's code
is secure and correct. Eventually, we plan on going far beyond smart
contracts. Think of what we are building as a compiler that takes code and
translates it to theorem proving, so that we can build automation that can
understand code almost as close to a human. If it can understand code, with
sufficient compute it can even “synthesize” it.

In Oct 2018, we raised a $5.6M seed round from Y Combinator, Khosla Ventures
and Pantera Capital [6]. We have paying customers and a backlog waiting to be
on-boarded. The team is heavily experienced. This is the founder’s second
startup and they have a PhD in the area. The 1st employee was the first hire
at Parse (YC S11) and has 10 yrs at Google. We aim to be a 10-15 person all-
engineering team in 2019.

Roles/Openings (see [1]): # Software engineer: Systems/infrastructure — You’ll
be working on distributing heavy CPU processes on AWS. Making sure processes
run reliably over many days. Ensure robustness of the infrastructure across
node/process/memory/algorithm failures.

# Software engineer: Compilers/verification/synthesis — You’ll be working on
developing new algorithms that analyze and generate code [2]. You’ll identify
when an engineering solution is needed (i.e., throw across a cluster of
machines), or when an algorithmic improvement is required. You might even play
with the Z3 theorem prover [3]. And if you’re really into it, you can improve
Z3.

# Software engineer: Smart contracts — You’ll be working on the “front-end of
the compiler”, which reads in smart contracts languages (e.g., Solidity) and
makes it accessible to the backend (the part that does semantic analysis).
Desire to work at the compiler level of smart contracts is required, e.g., see
[4] — experience in writing smart contracts is easily acquired as a side
effect.

Contact: saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com - Saurabh, Founder

[1] Synthetic Minds Jobs: [https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/jobs.html](https://synthetic-minds.com/pages/jobs.html)

[2] Program synthesis: [https://medium.com/@vidiborskiy/software-writes-
software-pro...](https://medium.com/@vidiborskiy/software-writes-software-
program-synthesis-101-294a9a35177)

[3] Z3 Theorem Prover:
[https://github.com/Z3Prover/z3](https://github.com/Z3Prover/z3)

[4] Solidity AST:
[https://github.com/ethereum/solidity/blob/develop/libsolidit...](https://github.com/ethereum/solidity/blob/develop/libsolidity/ast/AST.cpp)

[5] Solidity smart contracts:
[https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/v0.4.21/solidity-by-
examp...](https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/v0.4.21/solidity-by-example.html)

[6] Forbes funding article:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/darrynpollock/2018/10/22/invest...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/darrynpollock/2018/10/22/investment-
boost-for-synthetic-minds-helps-build-automated-smarter-smart-
contracts/#72f772f92a63)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence.

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1144782](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1144782)

\- Engineering Manager-Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463688](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463688)

\- Software Engineer - Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

\- Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

\- Software Engineer - Mobile Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

\- Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

\- Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote):
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

\- Staff Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463678](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1463678)

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) | REMOTE (Europe/Africa only)

TalkJS is the chat platform for platforms. We help online marketplaces and
communities build great user-to-user communication. Working at TalkJS is fun
because you get to make software that is used by other software engineers and
that significantly impacts the experience of the users of our customers.
Currently we're looking for:

SENIOR FULL-STACK DEVELOPER

Our product is directly used by other developers, so there's deep API design
work involved. We want to be faster at shipping new features and making
existing features better, which is where you come in. Additionally, we're
facing some big scaling challenges. Because of all this, we're looking for an
experienced programmer who wants to help get TalkJS to the next level. Our
stack consists of Elixir, PostgreSQL, React and TypeScript, but it's
acceptable if you don't know all of these as long as you know many others.

We expect you to be fluent in at least 2 programming languages, and to have
demonstrably deep experience with either Single-Page Web Applications, or
relational databases, and at least some experience in both.

EXPERIENCED MOBILE DEVELOPER

We're about to significantly up our game on iOS and Android. Developer
productivity is a core selling point in our TalkJS, so we're looking for
someone who thinks they'd be good at designing the best mobile chat API ever
made.

We expect you to have extensive experience on both iOS and Android, so that
you're able to not just build a usable SDK, but a _delightful_ SDK on both
platforms that meshes well with each platform's idioms and conventions.

TECHNICAL SALESPERSON / VP OF SALES

Demand for TalkJS is quickly increasing and we're looking for help with
(mostly inbound) sales. Our customers are entrepreneurs, product managers and
engineers who ask highly technical questions. This means that some experience
with software products is required. Ideally you can code a little bit.

You're able to quickly build mutual trust, you're great in (video) calls, and
you never let a lead out of your sight. You're able to formulate questions and
answers to technical matters precisely and unambiguously so that our dev team
can help you close deals. You love software products and you'd love to work
with product people all day (both at TalkJS and at our customers).

We're growing quickly and this is our first commercial hire. You're interested
and able build out and lead the sales team as the company grows.

ABOUT YOU

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com. (no recruiters or agencies
please)

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA & Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du SoleiI, ClearSlide, change.org,
and thousands more leading companies, Lever means you hire the best by hiring
together.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

 _Director of Engineering
(Toronto):[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5dc41b9b-3166-41ee-b048-71eb53a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5dc41b9b-3166-41ee-b048-71eb53a79bd3?lever-
source=KeyValues)

_DevOps - Infrastructure Engineer (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5075f462-d149-4081-ba15-6080cbbb...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/5075f462-d149-4081-ba15-6080cbbbd5fd?lever-
source=KeyValues)

 _Senior Engineering Manager
(SF):[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/37c2fb0d-03ef-4c7d-a6b0-cac02488f53b?lever-
source=KeyValues)

_Senior Software Engineer (SF & Toronto):
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-
source=KeyValues)

*Software Engineer (SF & Toronto): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448ba175?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

Read about our tech stack here: [https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0](https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0)

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series D/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Director of Product Management:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5ed3b232-602e-49df-902e-57b0cb4f...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5ed3b232-602e-49df-902e-57b0cb4fe92e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Software Engineering Manager (IAM):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c895...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c8953417?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Internal Services:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c820...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c8207f7c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Developer Experience Advocate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/078be347-ee99-4d73-9d13-17b77951...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/078be347-ee99-4d73-9d13-17b77951a207?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Systems Engineer (Kubernetes):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d204a89d-d321-421b-aa2d-79b72d64...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d204a89d-d321-421b-aa2d-79b72d646c85?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Product Marketing Manager (Developer):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/4374de56-c93a-4ef3-b4c1-27b05cb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/4374de56-c93a-4ef3-b4c1-27b05cb8e304?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602](https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602)

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Design Engineers / Electrical Engineers / Food
Safety and Quality Manager / Industrial Architect | Zhuhai, China | VISA /
REMOTE / Full-time | [http://infinite-food.com/](http://infinite-food.com/)

Infinite Food will define and dominate a new segment of global food retail.
Our wholly owned and operated network of robotic service locations allow
consumers to order personalized hot meals via smartphone which are
automatically prepared from fresh ingredients then packaged, ready for pickup
from our 2m² footprint machines within only three minutes. This is 10-20x
faster than delivery, with true 24x7x365 operation and service in any
language, our Series A venture aims to launch in three markets in 2019. We are
a Zhuhai-based, Zhuhai/Shenzhen/Hong Kong/BVI registered company with three
years of IP currently seeking:

(1) Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks. Working language
is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded. Broad range of
interesting work focusing on automation and industrial products, rapid
prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical, software, logistics and
machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat, fluid and airflow
modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any market, production in
thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion well regarded.

(2) Electrical Engineers. Rapid prototyping of PCBs for robotic / mechatronic
systems design iteration, plus opportunities in power systems design, power
supply quality monitoring, energy storage systems evaluation, induction system
efficiency enhancement, actuation component specification and evaluation,
motion control systems, test harnesses, manufacturing process control,
environmental monitoring, etc.

(3) Food Safety and Quality Manager. Background in microbiology, chemistry,
software or operations research, national or international experience in the
food safety industry well regarded. Initial jurisdiction will be mainland
China but global knowledge will be critical as we move from domestic through
regional and global markets. Interface with manufacturing, design and
government relations teams, author and run world first automation systems for
food safety and traceability.

(4) Industrial Architect. Numerous novel and substantial systems ideal for
cross-disciplinary (mechanical/industrial/production) engineer-architect.
Interesting work will provide opportunity to apply and combine principles from
systems thinking, traditional architecture, industrial solutions, portability
and modularity. Scope includes both finished systems and systems-of-systems.

For all positions: Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is
not required. Clear written technical communication in English is mandatory.
Skills and experience first, qualifications a distant second. We respect
execution.

Email 'hr' @ our domain, please include 'Candidate: <job title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
jongleberry
Hacker News Posting

Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE | Marina del Rey
(Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com) We're
looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work with
React + Node + TypeScript, Ruby + Rails, Go, Kubernetes, and more! Here is a
list of all our open positions:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-
jobs](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-jobs)

VP of Engineering
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oFlj9fwc](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oFlj9fwc)

VP of Enterprise Architecture:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS)

VP of Program Management
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oNWX8fwy](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oNWX8fwy)

Corporate Counsel
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/owJc9fwk](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/owJc9fwk)

Director, Digital Merchandising and Monetization
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oLuj9fwr](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oLuj9fwr)

Lead Software Engineer, Backend Services
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ocAd9fwS](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ocAd9fwS)

Senior BI Developer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oqIg9fwh](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oqIg9fwh)

Technical Product Manager
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/om7l9fwH](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/om7l9fwH)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ohme9fwK](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ohme9fwK)

Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/opNa9fwf](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/opNa9fwf)

Software Engineer, Backend Web
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oZX58fwT)

Software Engineer, Frontend UI
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oPFa9fwx](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oPFa9fwx)

QA Engineer (Contract)
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oUW28fwK](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oUW28fwK)

Junior Software Engineer, Backend Services
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oRW58fwK](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oRW58fwK)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
mebassett
Proda | Senior Full stack engineers | London | Full-time | ONSITE | 50-85k +
equity doe.

Proda is an investor-backed, data-mining startup for the commercial real
estate industry; we're making data entry jobs less painful. Our clients have
been beta testing our application and the feedback's been incredible:
[https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/11/01/proptech-startup-
pa...](https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/11/01/proptech-startup-pa...).

What about the team? We have a high emphasis on continual learning. If you're
not learning something new on the job its time for a new one. Our tech stack
reflects this; Haskell and Elm are the main languages. We don't mind if its
your first exposure to either. We're not afraid of experimenting or making
mistakes. The most important quality of anyone on our team is their ability to
learn and teach. Our sales pipeline is miles ahead of our development and
we're looking to grow the team to deliver more feature our customers. Since
we're still young, working with us means you have a lot of influence in
shaping the culture and direction of the company. You'll also a chance to grow
your skill set faster than somewhere else.

What about The product? We're building a data mining tool that can explicitly
learn a relational data model based on sample inputs. It radically improves
data entry and data cleaning for financial analysts. Customers have loved our
demos and we're understandably coy in our public descriptions.

This is for someone who:

* is comfortable in functional programming, especially Haskell & Elm; and * is experienced shipping complex web software to production; and * has an eagerness to learn and willingness to share knowledge.

A Typical Day looks like:

* Start off writing a feature that requires elm-ports. These can be tricky, so you pair with another developer who has shipped such code before.

* After lunch you're requested to review a Pull Request that fixes a bug you accidentally introduced a couple weeks back. There's no blame, instead some discussion about how our tests and review process could have caught this earlier.

* The afternoon is spent with the Product guys around a whiteboard. You're helping them sketch out architecture for a complex new data-auditing feature that we'll need to deliver a couple of sprints down the line.

We're far more interested in your capacity to learn then the arcana of
specific tech tools, but our platform is largely composed of:

    
    
      - Haskell
      - Elm
      - PostgreSQL
      - Python / scikit-learn
      - AWS
      - Automated Testing and CI/CD.
      
    

Contact us at [https://proda.ai](https://proda.ai) or check my profile

------
rtempleton
Igalia | Multiple positions | A Coruña, Spain | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.igalia.com/](https://www.igalia.com/)

Igalia is a worker-owned, employee-run company with over 15 years of
experience building Free Software across a wide range of exciting fields. We
work on the core of such widely-deployed projects as the WebKit and Blink
browser engines, the Mesa graphics drivers, the V8, JavaScriptCore and
SpiderMonkey language runtimes, and the GStreamer multimedia toolkit. We are
also at the cutting edge of high-speed software-defined networking with our
work on Snabb Switch. At Igalia, you can develop your career in a unique
environment, participating equally in the management of the company via our
democratic, consensus-based assembly structure.

Igalia is a remote-friendly working environment, enabling employees all over
the world to participate fully in the company culture. Our team includes
employees based in Asia, Europe and the Americas, spanning across timezones
and cultures.

One of the core principles of Igalia is equality, so we feel a deep and
continual obligation to acknowledge and counter the structural discrimination
that permeates our industry and our world. In a practical sense this means
that we use principles of diversity and inclusion to help shape company policy
and to maintain a safe and just work environment. We also feel that one of the
best ways to accomplish these goals is to grow and maintain the diversity of
Igalia itself. We welcome applicants regardless of their age, disability,
gender, race, marital status, religion, sexual orientation or whatever type of
systemic discrimination that they have faced.

The current open positions at Igalia are:

* Browsers developer (Chromium focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer)

* Browsers developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer)

* Browsers graphics developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-deve...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-developer)

* Graphics developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer)

* JavaScript engine developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-de...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-developer)

* Compilers developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer)

* Multimedia developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer)

* Web platform engineer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-enginee...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-engineer)

* Developer advocate [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/developer-advocate)

* Project manager [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/project-manager](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/project-manager)

* Sales engineer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/sales-engineer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/sales-engineer)

* Senior systems administrator, Galicia (Spain) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-admin...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-administrator-galicia-spain)

If interested, please apply through the links above, or feel free to email me
with any questions: robin@igalia.com

------
jscheur
NoRedInk |Engineering Manager/Developer, Full-Stack, and Site Reliability
Engineers | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European
Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer / Head of
Engineering | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for software engineers with
experience shipping production code.

Building software for fish farms using underwater IOT cameras and analyzing
fish weight with deep learning. Good for the environment and travel to Norway!

Our company is based in SF with offices in Norway and code is primarily in
Python, Go, and Node.js.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-06565...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-065655471e36)

• Head of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/b951497b-b4e6-4c94-b35f-83bc8...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/b951497b-b4e6-4c94-b35f-83bc8624f312)

• Platform Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a6721...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a672107e1ff9)

• Edge Performance Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/d3824e73-8e92-463e-b653-5afac...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/d3824e73-8e92-463e-b653-5afac6a7bead)

• EdgeOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3941e5ea-6da0-4b22-af61-f352c...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3941e5ea-6da0-4b22-af61-f352cab5ad2d)

• Deep Learning Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65e1fd5b8)

• Deep Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4b758887)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
whitperson
Senior Backend Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Product Manager | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Partner Integrations Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Client Support Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Product Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Product Engineer (Mobile) | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Machine Learning Infrastructure Engineer | Wellington, NZ |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobileWe use data science to drive predictive marketing.

We're a technology team that... ...is composed of small collaborative teams
across engineering, data science, data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our 400 customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...works in a leading-edge, technology-focused environment

...and makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology
and has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

We are also hiring for several non-Engineeering roles including:

Sales Development Representative (SDR)

Customer Success Manager

Digital Marketing Strategist

Implementation Project Manager

Sailthru Careers Page: [https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. We just received $375 million
from Alphabet in August - come join the family!

hioscar.com/careers

We're currently hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in our New York
City office and new Engineering hub in Los Angeles (Culver City):

NEW YORK CITY Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61) Engineering Manager:
Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1)
Engineering Manager: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Senior Software
Engineer: Applications and User Interfaces (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11) Senior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731) Software Engineer:
Applications and User Interfaces (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b8fefccb1](https://grnh.se/b8fefccb1) Software Engineer:
Data/Systems (NYC): [https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)
Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1) Software Engineer: Web
& Mobile (NYC): [https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291) Junior
Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1](https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1) Junior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/df42e0021](https://grnh.se/df42e0021)

LOS ANGELES Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81) Senior Software
Engineer: Web (LA): [https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)
Software Engineer: Applications and User Interfaces (LA):
[https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341)

You can also learn more about our 2019 internships and new grad roles online!

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best places to work [5], and the Great Place
to Work survey gave us top marks for challenges, atmosphere, rewards, pride,
and communication [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with base, bonus, and RSUs. The recruiting
team can share more details there.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and tiny bits of Rust and Go.

SF: [https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51) | US Remote:
[https://grnh.se/7631b6561](https://grnh.se/7631b6561)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

The organization also has open roles for Customer Success, Solutions
Architect, and Enterprise Integration Developer.

On site or remote in Austria, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, Netherlands,
Sweden, Switzerland, UK, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Director of Technical Account Management, Software Engineering - a partially
customer-facing SWE role creating prototypes, system architectures,
integration samples & guides, and development kits to help customers get the
most value from our existing software.

SF: [https://grnh.se/9df45a601](https://grnh.se/9df45a601) | NYC:
[https://grnh.se/5913c7ec1](https://grnh.se/5913c7ec1) | Chicago:
[https://grnh.se/628d913d1](https://grnh.se/628d913d1) | Boston:
[https://grnh.se/55a52d951](https://grnh.se/55a52d951) | Raleigh:
[https://grnh.se/1a594ef41](https://grnh.se/1a594ef41)

US Remote may also be considered, please apply to the closest location.

\--

Senior User Experience (UX) Designer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/ec5df4181](https://grnh.se/ec5df4181) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1](https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1)

Linux Appliance Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81](https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61](https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61)

Associate, EDR Team (Endpoint Detection and Response), US Remote:
[https://grnh.se/79ee36481](https://grnh.se/79ee36481)

Director, EDR Team, SF: [https://grnh.se/0101307e1](https://grnh.se/0101307e1)
| Washington DC: [https://grnh.se/c2d947de1](https://grnh.se/c2d947de1) | US
Remote: [https://grnh.se/deaf94841](https://grnh.se/deaf94841)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
thanpolas
Alacrity is looking to hire a senior, self-driven engineer on a permanent,
full-time basis. We are at the first stages of building our product, about to
release the first iteration of our MVP so this is a unique opportunity to join
early on and impact the direction of the product. You will be working with our
seasoned CTO, getting well defined and sourced tasks on state of the art
technologies and methodologies.

At Alacrity, our primary concern in engineering is security. We go to great
lengths to provide a secure and robust product to our clients. Therefore the
candidate must have a strong understanding of how security applies to every
aspect of implementation and how we operate.

We are looking for an engineer to primarily work on product but there are a
lot to be done on the infrastructure as well so if you are not already up to
speed with working with AWS you need to have a big appetite to learn about it.

Apply here:
[https://alacrity.workable.com/jobs/903659](https://alacrity.workable.com/jobs/903659)

------
JoeDoyle23
UserLeap | Senior Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

UserLeap is building the next generation of automated customer survey and
analysis tooling for the enterprise. Leveraging years of industry experience,
UserLeap helps its customers uncover the most critical issues across their
user base, helping to improve conversion rates and increase retention. No
longer will enterprises need to rely on teams of people calling and surveying
their customers. UserLeap replaces the time-intensive and costly process that
companies use today with an automated and dynamic solution. This is your
chance to join a VC-backed startup in one of the most exciting phases, where
you can become an original, founding member of the team and play a vital part
in our growth.

We’re quickly signing larger and larger enterprises and looking for an
experienced full-stack engineer to own and develop new features for our
customer dashboard. You'll be working closely with our highly experienced
engineering team and have exposure to the development of our ML and NLP
models.

Ideally you have experience with some of the technologies we've used is
desirable. UserLeap is built with AWS, React, Node.js Postgres.

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: joe@userleap.com, or apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/userleap](https://jobs.lever.co/userleap)

------
rahulvohra
Superhuman | Frontend Engineer, Product Manager, Lead Designer | Early stage |
Fulltime | Onsite | San Francisco | $125-170k + equity

• Product: The fastest email experience in the world for web & mobile.
Beautiful, powerful, programmable – vim for email.

• Why: 1 billion people spend 3+ hours a day on email. They deserve
superpowers that augment their productivity.

• Vision: Build a global brand that helps people be the best version of
themselves.

• Traction: 135k+ on our waitlist. Beloved by users
([https://superhuman.com/love](https://superhuman.com/love)). Most wanted
product on Product Hunt.

• $18M+ Funding: First Round Capital, Sam Altman @ YC, and the Founders/CEOS
of Stripe, GitHub, Reddit, Gmail, Intercom, AngelList, Dribbble

• Web Stack: Javascript, React.js, Go

• Values: Create Delight + Be Brilliant + Be Swift

==25 Person Team==

Founders of Rapportive (YC'10, acq by LinkedIn) and LiveRamp (NYSE: RAMP, $3B
company). Team comes from Apple, Facebook, Flipboard, Google, LinkedIn,
Meraki, MyFitnessPal, and Zynga.

==Interview==

Phone call / coffee [1 hour] >> Onsite with the team [half day]

==Contact==

rvohra@superhuman.com | More info:
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

– Rahul Vohra, Co-Founder & CEO

~~~
philip1209
I loved how your latest marketing email about split screens showed your inbox,
including a calendar invite to voting ring upvote this post :-)

[https://media.superhumanapp.com/images/_/https://storage.goo...](https://media.superhumanapp.com/images/_/https://storage.googleapis.com/email-
assets.superhuman.com/split-inbox/1-all-emails.png)

"Invitation: HackerNews 'Who Is Hiring' Upvote Surge"

~~~
gauravvohra
[details coming]

